# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Fevereiro 2016



## Duarte Sousa (1 Fev 2016 às 10:44)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Fev 2016 às 11:42)

Boas,

Em *Alcabideche* sigo nos *14,7ºC *e vento moderado a forte.
Parece que quarta-feira será o dia mais quente da semana.. 
______

Resumo do acumulado de precipitação por aqui e no *Linhó* ( uma estação que se destacou no mês de janeiro pelo valente acumulado)
Dentro da média, à falta de frio, que este mês também termine dentro da respectiva média.


----------



## criz0r (1 Fev 2016 às 11:50)

Ora bom dia, então este mês de Fevereiro abre com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco por vezes moderado. Estão neste momento 14,2ºC e um dia muito solarengo em perspectiva  .


----------



## miguel (1 Fev 2016 às 13:19)

Boas

Mínima de 10,4ºC

Agora céu limpo, vento nulo e 16,7ºC

Resumindo entramos na reta final do Inverno com mais do mesmo... dias de Primavera... e será assim toda a semana.


----------



## miguel (1 Fev 2016 às 14:55)

Muito calor por aqui, sigo com 18,4ºC e vento nulo o sol é tão quente que nem se aguenta estar parado ao sol... siga a Primavera


----------



## david 6 (1 Fev 2016 às 15:30)

minima *5.6ºC*
actual *18.1ºC*, Fevereiro começa primaveril...


----------



## criz0r (1 Fev 2016 às 15:46)

Por aqui 18,9ºC, ao sol está mesmo bastante quente, céu pouco nublado e vento nulo.


----------



## miguel (1 Fev 2016 às 18:44)

Máxima de *18,8ºC*

Agora estão 15,2ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Fev 2016 às 19:03)

Boas!
Sigo com *13,4°C*. A máxima ficou nos 18,3°C e a mínima nos 10,2°C. Tempo incrivelmente primaveril! As amplitudes térmicas até já têm aumentado (só deveria ocorrer lá para Março/Abril) ao longo dos dias, pelo menos por aqui.


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Fev 2016 às 19:33)

Folhas e flores a surgirem já neste início de Fevereiro, Primavera adiantada... Como é que as árvores vão reagir se chegar uma massa fria? As hormonas vão estar todas descontroladas 

Mínima: *18,9ºC *
Máxima:* 9,9ºC *

Casaco já não é necessário, apenas à noite, como se diz, Março marçagão de manhã inverno de tarde verão... wait


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Fev 2016 às 21:14)

Por aqui este 1º dia de Fevereiro acordou logo com sol, e a foi um dia ameno.
A máxima ficou pela casa dos 20ºC
actual: 10.8ºC


----------



## criz0r (1 Fev 2016 às 22:21)

Boa noite, mais um dia de Primavera muito agradável com a máxima a roçar os 20ºC. Por agora segue tudo na mesma com céu limpo, vento nulo e 12,7ºC.


----------



## david 6 (1 Fev 2016 às 23:51)

*8.9ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Fev 2016 às 23:58)

Boas 

T. Máxima : 16,7 graus

Como sempre, tenho máximas mais baixas comparativamente com os vossos registos.

Hoje às 13 h estava realmente  calor por Cascais,  ou melhor,  insolação estava forte.


----------



## Candy (2 Fev 2016 às 05:06)

Só a titulo de informação...
Em Peniche está com cada rajada de vento!... Opahh... Até assobia! Sinceramente, não estava à espera de rajadas assim fortes. Acordaram-me!


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Fev 2016 às 11:59)

Depois do nevoeiro durante a madrugada, que se dissipou logo com o inicio da manha, trazendo consigo o sol.
Durante toda manha e ainda continua o vento moderado.
mínima: 7ºC
actual:14.9ºC


----------



## david 6 (2 Fev 2016 às 14:28)

minima *4ºC*
actual *16.4ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Fev 2016 às 18:13)

Boas,

Sigo com *12,7ºC* e vento moderado.


----------



## miguel (2 Fev 2016 às 19:58)

Boas

Mínima de 11,3ºC
Máxima de 17,2ºC

Dia fresco devido mais ao vento porque na verdade de frio não teve nada...

Agora estão 12,4ºC  e vento nulo


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Fev 2016 às 20:10)

O vento vai ficando forte, tal e qual como GFS modelava.
*12,5ºC* estáveis.
__________

Um familiar contou-me ha pouco que aqui em Alcabideche, entre as 16/17 horas ( não conseguiu ser preciso na hora exacta)  do nada, levantou-se um vento forte. O proprietário de um café teve que agarrar um toldo lateral, caso contrario este voava. Existe uma netatmo aqui perto com anemometro, vou tentar averiguar a situação.


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Fev 2016 às 20:30)

jonas_87 disse:


> O vento vai ficando forte, tal e qual como GFS modelava.
> *12,5ºC* estáveis.
> __________
> 
> Um familiar contou-me ha pouco que aqui em Alcabideche, entre as 16/17 horas ( não conseguiu ser preciso na hora exacta)  do nada, levantou-se um vento forte. O proprietário de um café teve que agarrar um toldo lateral, caso contrario este voava. Existe uma netatmo aqui perto com anemometro, vou tentar averiguar a situação.



Houve um registo de rajada mais forte nesta estacão :

http://www.wunderground.com/persona...OAC6#history/tdata/s20160202/e20160202/mdaily


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Fev 2016 às 20:32)

A máxima de hoje ficou pela casa dos 16ºC

Agora a noite segue fresca, e com vento moderado.
actual:12.4ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Fev 2016 às 20:40)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Houve um registo de rajada mais forte nesta estacão :
> 
> http://www.wunderground.com/persona...OAC6#history/tdata/s20160202/e20160202/mdaily



Obrigado João Paulo.
Essa estação e outras mais próximas de Alcabideche não registaram nada entre as 16 h/17h, talvez tenha sido algo muito localizado mesmo.
São claros sinais que na altura de adquirir uma estação, talvez no próximo verão, vamos ver.


----------



## david 6 (2 Fev 2016 às 20:43)

actual *10.4ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Fev 2016 às 20:51)

Bem, mas que bela noticia, ontem instalaram uma estação meteorologica em Galamares,Sintra, mesmo colada à ribeira de Colares, exactamente na zona onde existe o sinal de perigo de formação de gelo no pavimento. Olhos postos nesta estação, aquele troço tem inversões fortes, estou muito curioso para ver os dados.
Esta estação será importante para ver a diferença, que acredito que haja, entre a estação do IPMA de Colares ( Banzão).
Teoricamente, a de Galamares terá mínimas mais frias, vamos ver.







link: http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ILISBOAS8


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Fev 2016 às 22:59)

Vento forte e 13,1ºC.
Oiço o vento lá fora, as rajadas devem andar em torno dos *75 km/h*.
É uma pena não ter dados de vento para partilhar,a estação de referencia continua off.

Entretanto, os bombeiros de Cascais já tiveram 2 ocorrências, a ultima, tem minutos.







Enfim, o potencial do costume desta região.
Por isso, é que algumas vezes acho mais espantoso o vento a cotas de 80/130 metros como aqui na zona, do que na Peninha (489 mts).


----------



## criz0r (3 Fev 2016 às 01:22)

Boa noite, dia de ontem à semelhança dos anteriores com Céu pouco nublado ou limpo e vento moderado. De momento estão 12,8ºC e tem andado a oscilar sempre entre os 12ºC e os 13ºC. Espero não me ficar este ano com 6,5ºC de mínima este Inverno.


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Fev 2016 às 01:45)

Realmente o valente ventania que se levantou à tarde...

Mínima: *11,1ºC*
Máxima: *16,9ºC*
Rajada de *51 km/h 
__*
Offtopic
É estranho não ver o StormRic há algumas semanas....


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Fev 2016 às 09:17)

Bom dia,

Sigo em* Alcabideche* com *13,4ºC* e vento forte.



guisilva5000 disse:


> Offtopic
> É estranho não ver o StormRic há algumas semanas....




Fez uma férias aqui do forum, também são merecidas!


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Fev 2016 às 14:12)

Máxima:* 18,4ºC*
Mínima: *12,3ºC*

Vento moderado de Norte a lembrar o Verão


----------



## miguel (3 Fev 2016 às 14:16)

Mais um dia tórrido neste Inverno Histórico...

Mínima 12,1ºC

Agora estão 17,4ºC e vento fraco

De madrugada o vento soprou forte a rajada máxima foi de 56km/h


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Fev 2016 às 17:38)

Mais um dia ameno por aqui, apesar das manhãs serem bem frescas e acompanhadas de vento fraco.
máxima de 20ºC
mínima: de 10.5ºC
actual 18.6ºC


----------



## miguel (3 Fev 2016 às 17:46)

Boas

Máxima de 18,2ºC

Agora estão 16,1ºC


----------



## criz0r (3 Fev 2016 às 19:47)

Boa tarde, hoje o dia foi mais do mesmo com céu praticamente limpo e vento moderado. A temperatura está neste momento nos 14,8ºC.


----------



## DaniFR (3 Fev 2016 às 21:53)

Boa noite 

Sigo com *6,7ºC* e céu limpo.

Máxima: *17,1ºC*
Mínima: *3,5ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Fev 2016 às 09:21)

Boas

Sigo com *11,1ºC* que é a mínima do dia, curioso.
Vento moderado
___________________________________________________

Ontem ao inicio tarde dei um salto a dois topos da serra, Pedra Amarela(406 metros) e Peninha (489 metros).
O vento soprava moderado a forte, mas nada de especial, por acaso pensava que estaria muito mais vento. Curiosamente, havia mais vento a uma cota 280 mts, entre a Peninha e estrada do Cabo da Roca.
Ficam as fotos:

*Pedra Amarela*







(Palácio na Pena no horizonte)











*Peninha*


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Fev 2016 às 11:54)

Por aqui o dia acordou com vento moderado que parece não dar tréguas.
mínima: 6.7ºC
actual:14.9ºC


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Fev 2016 às 11:56)

Bom dia. Que ventania está por cá! Está sol mas muito desagradável!


----------



## miguel (4 Fev 2016 às 12:02)

Boas

Mínima de 7.8ºC

O vento é fraco por aqui e já estão 15,3ºC


----------



## miguel (4 Fev 2016 às 13:19)

17,2ºC... mais um dia quente


----------



## david 6 (4 Fev 2016 às 20:14)

minima de *4.3ºC*
máxima de *16.3ºC*
actual de *9.7ºC*


----------



## DaniFR (4 Fev 2016 às 20:55)

Boa noite

Dia de sol, com uma máxima de *16ºC*.

Por enquanto, está a arrefecer mais rápido do que ontem, sigo com *5,8ºC*.
Se a temperatura continuar a descer a este ritmo, a mínima de *4,8ºC* será batida antes da meia noite.


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Fev 2016 às 21:22)

Com o decorrer da tarde o vento acalmou, dando lugar ainda a uma tarde amena.
actual: 10.3ºC

Oftopic: Tenho notado que o forum desde á umas semanas atrás que parece que está um pouco esquecido por parte de alguns dos seus valiosos contribuintes, que fazem um excelente trabalho no ramo da meteorologia amadora.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Fev 2016 às 21:35)

Boa noite,
Extremos térmicos: 10,9ºC / 15,9ºC
T.actual: 12,6ºC

Ás 20:15 o carro marcava 9ºC, nas traseiras do mercado de Cascais, ou seja, inversão na ribeira das vinhas.
Assim que saí de lá o carro registou logo 12ºC, perto do Jumbo, na marginal.


----------



## Geopower (4 Fev 2016 às 22:43)

boa noite. Dia de céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas. Temperatura actual: 12.6ºC. Vento fraco de NE.
Extremos do dia: 
16.5ºC
11.2ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Fev 2016 às 22:46)

Dia mais fresco, com temperaturas mais apropriadas a Fevereiro.
Mínima de* 10,1ºC*
Máxima de *16,6ºC
*
Vento moderado pela manhã e mais fraco agora


----------



## Garcia (4 Fev 2016 às 22:55)

boas..
como o tempo não tem estado nada de especial por aqui, venho só deixar-vos 2 fotos de à pouco..  

(fotos tlm)..


----------



## Vitor TT (4 Fev 2016 às 23:51)

Tempo de pasmaceira, ora mais morno, ora mais fresco, hoje até esteve relativamente fresco e ventoso, as mínimas até tem estado na casa dos 10º - 11º C a desta noite foi de 9,6º C, por Benfica também tem estado perto da época do ano, se bem que na generalidade costumavam ser um pouco mais frios, no carro em Benfica quando chego nele +- pelas 20:00 h até tem estado nos 13º - 14º , embora 1º a 2º acima do normal,

por agora vento calmo, 10,3º C. e 60% Hr.


----------



## criz0r (5 Fev 2016 às 00:08)

Boa noite, e mais um dia igual a tantos outros que temos tido, hoje de manhã quando saí de casa estavam 10,0ºC certos mas o vento que era moderado provocava uma sensação térmica bastante acentuada, arriscava num chill de 4 ou 5ºC. De resto dia com céu pouco nublado ou limpo e vento moderado. 
A noite segue exactamente igual ao dia agora com 11,4ºC, ligeiramente mais quente do que ontem.


----------



## Mike26 (5 Fev 2016 às 01:40)

A EMA instalada junto à Ribeira de Galamares marca* 7ºC* nesta altura, enquanto a estação mais próxima da minha zona marca *11ºC. *Excelente a ideia de terem instalado uma estação nessa zona, é bastante curioso verificar a diferença de temperatura com as restantes estações do concelho de Sintra


----------



## Geopower (5 Fev 2016 às 08:44)

bom dia. Céu limpo. 9,8*C. Vento fraco.


----------



## david 6 (5 Fev 2016 às 10:59)

minima *3.9ºC*
actual *12.5ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Fev 2016 às 11:13)

Boas,

Sigo com *12,9ºC*, após minima de *8,8ºC
*
Amanhã regressa a precipitação fraca a moderada.
Espero uns 2 ou 3 mm, uma fartura...


----------



## DaniFR (5 Fev 2016 às 11:19)

Bom dia

Mínima de *1,9ºC*. Está entre os mínimas mais baixa registadas este "Inverno" fora do normal, e nenhuma delas foi negativa.

De momento, *11,2ºC* e sol.


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Fev 2016 às 11:49)

O dia de hoje não acordou tão ventoso como o de ontem.
Sigo com sol e vento fraco.
mínima: 5.5ºC
actual: 15.1ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Fev 2016 às 14:43)

Boas!
Sigo com *15,9°C *e a mínima ficou nos *9,3°C*. O céu está pouco nublado por altocumulus. Veremos o que este evento nos trás...


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Fev 2016 às 15:15)

Boas,

17ºC por Cascais, tarde amena, mais uma.

Nota: Faz hoje 4 anos que registei a minima mais baixa desde que faço registos no 2ºlocal de seguimento/e desde de sempre, uns congelantes *-6ºC *bons tempos


----------



## Maria Papoila (5 Fev 2016 às 16:31)

Hora de almoço com tempo de Primavera aqui pela Avenida. Céu azul, vento fraco e o termómetro marcava 17º


----------



## VimDePantufas (5 Fev 2016 às 16:39)

Boa tarde, estamos com 14,0º C e céu a ficar nublado mas ainda ainda com o sol presente.

Esta noite foi fresca, a manhã também,  estavam cerca de 5,0º C quando me  deparei com um asno que se deleitava a pastar muito cedo
a aproveitar uma bela manhã de sol aqui pelo Oeste.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Fev 2016 às 16:55)

VimDePantufas disse:


> Boa tarde, estamos com 14,0º C e céu a ficar nublado mas ainda ainda com o sol presente.
> 
> Esta noite foi fresca, a manhã também,  estavam cerca de 5,0º C quando me  deparei com um asno que se deleitava a pastar muito cedo
> a aproveitar uma bela manhã de sol aqui pelo Oeste.



Que bela foto, bem representativa da zona oeste.


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Fev 2016 às 18:36)

Dia primaveril, pássaros a cantar e árvores a brotar.

Mínima de *8ºC *que foi logo abatida pelo sol, máxima de* 16,6ºC, *possivelmente na zona centro da Amadora com a sua estufa deve chegar aos 18ºC, mesmo a esta hora ainda nem é preciso casaco. 

Amanhã chegam as primeiras chuvas do mês mais pequeno do ano.


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Fev 2016 às 21:05)

Mais um dia ameno por aqui, as árvores vão aos poucos a começar a "acordarem".
Sigo com 12.7ºC
A máxima andou muito próxima dos 20ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Fev 2016 às 21:24)

Boa noite,

Extremos térmicos:* 8,9ºC / 15,8ºC
___________
10,5ºC* neste momento.
Entrada de nuvens altas.


----------



## DaniFR (5 Fev 2016 às 23:54)

Boa noite

Sigo com *5,7ºC*. O céu já está a ficar nublado. 

Máxima: *18,9ºC*
Mínima:* 1,9ºC*


----------



## Vitor TT (6 Fev 2016 às 00:24)

Uma mínima mais digna de um inverno, de 7,8º C , esta Sexta-feira um pouco mais fresca que o "normal" deste suposto inverno, a pesar de solarengo embora coberto por ligeiras nuvens altas,
agora estou na margem sul, a caminho daqui, na ponte estava 15º, descendo para os 14º na zona da Charneca da Caparica, mas ao passar num pequeno vale perto do Intermarché chegou aos 10º C, esta estrada está ao lado da designada "Vala da Charneca"  penso que não tem agua, mas estava bem frio, subindo depois para os 11º C até chegar onde estou, esta vala deve permitir uns registos interessantes de mínimas,
actualmente estão 9,3º C e já chegou aos 8,6º e 90% Hr,
mais loguinho de manhã ida até a Fonte da Telha e a tarde até a região de Sintra a ver se acelero o anemómetro .


----------



## criz0r (6 Fev 2016 às 01:53)

Ora boas madrugadas, ontem 6ª feira mais do mesmo por estas bandas com excepção do frio que foi ligeiramente mais acentuado, o restante dia foi de céu limpo e vento fraco por vezes moderado. Espero amanhã ao fim da tarde começar a ver pelo menos alguma precipitação visto que já estou um bocado chateado de tanto AA .
Tudo calmo e por agora o céu está muito nublado não há vento e estão 12,3ºC em subida desde as 23h com o aparecimento da nebulosidade.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Fev 2016 às 10:29)

Bela amplitude ontem registada na estação de Dunas de Mira.
Minima: *-0,8ºC *
Máxima: *20,2ºC *


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Fev 2016 às 11:57)

A manha aqui acordou nublada e fresca.
Mínima:10.1ºC
actual:14.9ºC

O sol neste momento está a querer aparecer


----------



## miguel (6 Fev 2016 às 14:08)

Boas
 mínima de 11,1ºC

Agora céu encoberto o vento a soprar fraco e tempo muito ameno mais uma vez 17,1ºC

A ver se logo ao fim do dia a frente deixa aqui pelo menos 5mm...pena não passar mais cedo.


----------



## criz0r (6 Fev 2016 às 14:39)

Boa tarde, como esperado neste momento céu encoberto e vento fraco já a querer aumentar de intensidade e sem dúvida também ameno por aqui com 17,6ºC e já esteve nos 18ºC.
Vamos ver o que vai deixar esta frente por aqui agora com o meu novo pluviómetro caseiro já devidamente preparado! eheh  .


----------



## Geopower (6 Fev 2016 às 15:06)

por Telheiras, céu encoberto. 16.2ºC. Vento moderado de sul.


----------



## TekClub (6 Fev 2016 às 15:46)

por aqui já ...


----------



## hugo ricardo (6 Fev 2016 às 16:01)

em Alfeizerão tempo muito escuro e notasse as nuvens cada vez mais escuras ta iminente a chegada da chuva para o Carnaval


----------



## Candy (6 Fev 2016 às 16:51)

Boas, 
EM Peniche, o dia amanheceu com sol e durante a primeira metade da manhã estava uma temperatura bem agradável. Por volta da hora do almoço o céu começou a encobrir e o vento aumento de intensidade. Há cerca de 45 minutos começou a chover. É fraca mas chove. o vento sopra moderado, por vezes forte. Embora a temperatura esteja amena, 15ºC, e o vento ser do quadrante SW, a sensação térmica é de bastante frio. 
Vamos ver como estará amanhã para o corso carnavalesco, que percorre as ruas da cidade, às 15 horas.


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Fev 2016 às 17:08)

Céu bem nublado já a ocultar a luz do solar, temos uma noite adiantada.

Mínima: *10,9ºC*
Máxima: *15,9ºC*

Ainda não choveu mas o céu já vai bem negro a Norte


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Fev 2016 às 17:12)

Boas!
Por aqui já chuvisca e o vento está doido!
Sigo com *15,5°C*.


----------



## david 6 (6 Fev 2016 às 18:05)

vai chovendo moderado


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Fev 2016 às 18:18)

Boas,

Chuva fraca
*0,8 mm
13,5ºC*


----------



## Candy (6 Fev 2016 às 19:10)

Chove torrencialmente!!!  As sarjetas estão a escoar bem, mas mesmo assim há zonas, na estrada, a acumular muita água!!!

Uiiiiii... a carregar cada vez mais forte!!! Acompanhada de rajadas bem puxadas!


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Fev 2016 às 19:17)

Aqui sigo com aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## DaniFR (6 Fev 2016 às 19:21)

Por Coimbra, está a chover bem agora. 
Pólo II segue com *8,9mm*


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Fev 2016 às 19:22)

*2,3 mm*


----------



## Candy (6 Fev 2016 às 19:23)

Mais 5 minutos a chover com aquela intensidade e entrava-me na cozinha!!! O escoamento do terraço é bom, mas não estava a dar vazão a tanta água!!!
Já acalmou. Para onde isto vai preparem-se que está a descarregar bem!


----------



## Candy (6 Fev 2016 às 19:26)

Acabei de receber um aviso, ao trânsito, que há muita água à entrada de Peniche!


----------



## lm1960 (6 Fev 2016 às 19:27)

Boas,

Por aqui chove há 1:30 horas chuviscos moderados.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Fev 2016 às 19:42)

Fotos tiradas a meio tarde de hoje.


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Fev 2016 às 19:59)

Chuva bem caída neste momento(aguaceiros moderados), já fazia falta por estes lados.
Vento moderado a "brincar" com a chuva

Sigo com 12.5ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Fev 2016 às 20:17)

Condições atmosféricas neste preciso momento:

Morrinha
Vento moderado a forte
*14,2ºC
3 mm*


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Fev 2016 às 20:31)

Boa noite. Chove muito agora...


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Fev 2016 às 20:41)

Depois do meu ultimo post, por momentos, choveu com mais intensidade.
Sigo com *4,3 mm
*
O penico, falo do *Linhó*, segue já nos *13 mm*!


----------



## david 6 (6 Fev 2016 às 20:42)

vai começando a chover de novo da frente a chegar


----------



## david 6 (6 Fev 2016 às 21:01)

ai está ela, chuva forte   

edit: que chuvada!  não esperava com tanta força


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Fev 2016 às 21:21)

Por aqui a chuva já abrandou, agora são só uns aguaceiros fracos.
O vento vai soprando de forma moderada.


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Fev 2016 às 21:35)

Chove torrencialmente agora!!!


----------



## DaniFR (6 Fev 2016 às 22:09)

Por aqui já não chove.

Temp. Actual: *9,9ºC*

Máxima: *15,2ºC*
Mínima: *5,7ºC*

*17mm* acumulados no Pólo II.


----------



## criz0r (6 Fev 2016 às 22:40)

Tenho 1mm certos acumulados desde a chegada da frente, ainda fiquei um bocado confuso porque pela chuva que apanhei em cima parecia mais mas já verifiquei no Ipma e na praia da rainha só tem 1,1mm e Barreiro 0,5mm. Penso que deva ser pela chuva estar praticamente na horizontal.


----------



## vortex (6 Fev 2016 às 22:51)

Boa noite!Por aqui o acumulado vai em 11,7mm. Temp:13,1ºC.Vento a rondar os 20Kmh de SW. Humidade:96%.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Fev 2016 às 23:32)

*12,3ºC*

Por aqui o acumulado está fechado, *6,2 mm*.







Fonte: Netatmo.


----------



## Geopower (6 Fev 2016 às 23:39)

Por Telheiras começou a chover por volta das 17.00h. Choveu fraco a moderado até cerca das 21.00h.
Neste momento aguaceiros fracos. Vento moderado de W. 13.2ºC. Já se nota o ar frio pós-frontal lá fora.


----------



## miguel (7 Fev 2016 às 10:44)

Boas

O acumulado de ontem foi de 7,4mm e a rajada máxima foi de 41km/h

A mínima desta noite foi de 12,4ºC

Agora o sol brilha e estão 15,8ºC com vento nulo...


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Fev 2016 às 11:10)

O acumulado de ontem ainda foi bem jeitoso, diria que próximo dos 7 mm.
O dia de hoje acordou com um lindo sol, que até parecia de Primavera, mas agora o sol deu lugar ao céu nublado e ao vento fraco.

mínima: 9.8ºC
actual: 15.3ºC


----------



## Vitor TT (7 Fev 2016 às 12:30)

O dia de ontem a começar pela mínima que tive, uns 9,3º C, de manhã dei um saltinho a Fonte da Telha para uma pequena caminhada, inicialmente +- pelas 11:30 h pouco vento, mas a aumentar um pouco pelas 12:00 h temperatura suportável e até dava para passear pela beira da água, logo não estava gélida, 
de referir a alguma reposição da areia pela extensão Fonte da Telha - praia do Rei, pois estava bastante mole o que dificultava a progressão, no carro tinha 16º C,

umas imagens do local,












após almoço, rumo a região Cascais - Sintra pois já lá não ia a muito tempo , pois as previsões davam chuva e vento,

primeira paragem por Carcavelos, tempo ainda calmo embora o vento já se notava, mas pouco,






Peninha, onde registei vento de 56,5 km/h, seguramente em modo rajada deveria ser bem mais e 12,3 º C,










pela imagem a cima já estava a entrar chuva, logo hora de "bazar",

a partir daqui a chuva foi quase sempre uma constante, desta vez acertaram , o que é pena pois tirar medidas e fotografar foi um bom desafio, mas faz parte,

da Pirolita, não consegui fazer medições pois chovia ora mais, ora menos, as fotos foram já quase todas tiradas dentro do carro,






ainda arrisquei na Roca sair do carro, pois a chuva fez uma breve pausa onde ainda registei 50,7 km/h, passo rápido para o carro e chuva a desancar, ao lado da praia Pequena também numa breve pausa da chuva ainda registei 53,2 km/h,

perto da praia da Aguda ainda arrisquei a montar a tralha e ainda consegui tirar algumas fotos, mas começou pouco depois a chuva a cair já não me dando tempo para medições,






as temperaturas mantiveram-se na casa dos 13º - 14º C sendo após esta ultima paragem reduzindo para os 11º C  e a chuva passou mais para miudinha.


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Fev 2016 às 13:02)

O acumulado de ontem terminou nos 7,9 mm. Estação do Cacém não acumulou, deve estar com problemas.

Dia acordou com céu mais limpo, mas está com um azul insípido.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Fev 2016 às 14:39)

Boas,

Não esperava tanto sol no dia de hoje.
*15,3ºC*
Vento moderado


----------



## Geopower (7 Fev 2016 às 18:42)

A reportar de Glória do Ribatejo. Céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas. Vento fraco.
Crepúsculo. Vista para Oeste:


----------



## lm1960 (7 Fev 2016 às 18:57)

Boas,

Ontem choveu bem por aqui ao fim da tarde, mas arrisque ir a T.Vedras, todo o caminho a chover, cheguei ás 23:00 e parou, nem levei chapéu de chuva, só um carapuço para alguma eventualidade. Regressei ás 03:00 e estava uma madrugada fria mas não molhada.


----------



## miguel (7 Fev 2016 às 19:17)

Boas

Mais um dia bem ameno!

Máxima de 18,2ºC bom para os carnavais... 

Agora estão 13,2ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Fev 2016 às 20:03)

Boa noite,

*13,0ºC
_____________*

Esta manhã, mesmo aqui ao lado, *Pisão de Cima* em pleno parque natural Sintra-Cascais.


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Fev 2016 às 21:26)

Faz hoje precisamente 1 ano, que acordei, e fiquei um pouco espantado quando vi aqui os campos totalmente cobertos de geada, até os bidões de 120 litros de água estavam congelados.
Este ano de 2016 ainda nem 1 dia de geada consegui contar, e no outono de 2015 contei apenas 2 ou 3 dias com geada.
As minhas framboesas já deram flor e o fruto já está em desenvolvimento.

Aqui fica a foto para recordar o tal dia 7/02/15






Sigo agora com 11.6ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Fev 2016 às 23:34)

Fui a Samora Correia, sempre que vou lá há um "espetáculo aéreo" com as centenas e centenas de aves a cruzarem os céus rumo ao Tejo. Organizadas em V, algumas estavam um bocado perdidas . 

Máxima: *16,3ºC*
Mínima: *11,8ºC*

Foi um dia mais fresco visto que as temperaturas acima dos 15ºC duraram pouco.


----------



## david 6 (7 Fev 2016 às 23:58)

ontem acumulou 7mm, hoje não choveu, mas vai ser uma semana de chuva 

10.3ºC neste momento


----------



## Maravedi (8 Fev 2016 às 11:52)

Coimbra segue neste momento com 14º certinhos


----------



## miguel (8 Fev 2016 às 13:05)

Boas

Mínima de 11,2ºC

Agora céu encoberto, vento nulo e temperatura de 15,7ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Fev 2016 às 17:47)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Faz hoje precisamente 1 ano, que acordei, e fiquei um pouco espantado quando vi aqui os campos totalmente cobertos de geada, até os bidões de 120 litros de água estavam congelados.
> Este ano de 2016 ainda nem 1 dia de geada consegui contar, e no outono de 2015 contei apenas 2 ou 3 dias com geada.
> As minhas framboesas já deram flor e o fruto já está em desenvolvimento.
> 
> ...



Boas,

Foi de facto uma madrugada gélida, com geada brutal, na altura fiquei parvo com camadão de  geada aqui perto no Pisão, nem a estrada escapou.
Registei -2,7ºC , até deu para produzir cubos de gelo.


----------



## Geopower (8 Fev 2016 às 21:20)

a reportar de Torres Vedras. Chuvisco. A mancha visivel no radar.


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Fev 2016 às 21:42)

Boas!
Sigo com *15,3°C*. A máxima ficou nos *17,9°C* e a mínima nos *12,2°C*.
Off-topic: Há um ano atrás estava eu na Serra do Marão, em Vila Real, na neve. Este ano está tudo sequinho, mesmo tendo 1415 metros de altura...


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Fev 2016 às 21:45)

Por aqui o dia de hoje foi marcado por muita nebulosidade.
Sigo com 13.9ºC


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Fev 2016 às 22:01)

Boa noite. Começou a chuviscar e aumentou o vento.


----------



## david 6 (8 Fev 2016 às 22:04)

ai nesse dia de geada que falam há 1 ano eu aqui também tive -2.9ºC e este ano ando com minimas de 10.2ºC (a de hoje) ...
sigo com 13.9ºC


----------



## Candy (8 Fev 2016 às 22:30)

Por cá caiu um aguaceiro por volta das 20h40. Veio com força mas foi de curta duração.


----------



## criz0r (8 Fev 2016 às 22:39)

Boa noite,aguaceiro forte por aqui ainda à pouco mas de muita curta duração nem chegou a 3 minutos. Agora não chove e o vento é moderado. A temperatura está nos 14,7ºC.


----------



## criz0r (8 Fev 2016 às 22:43)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Foi de facto uma madrugada gélida, com geada brutal, na altura fiquei parvo com camadão de geada aqui perto no Pisão, nem a estrada escapou.
> Registei -2,7ºC , até deu para produzir cubos de gelo.



Nesse mês já nem precisas-te de usar o congelador


----------



## david 6 (8 Fev 2016 às 22:47)

neste momento está a chegar aquela linha fraca que se vê no radar aqui dando chuviscos intensos


----------



## david 6 (8 Fev 2016 às 22:57)

começa a chover com intensidade agora, não esperava tanto é pena ser fina a linha de precipitação


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Fev 2016 às 23:13)

Mínima: *12,6ºC*
Máxima: *17,2ºC*

Céu muito nublado, por vezes com indícios de chuviscos mas nem uma pinga. 
Chuva fraca deve manter-se nos próximos dias bem como as mínimas de 14ºC a já dar um cheirinho de Maio


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Fev 2016 às 23:14)

*14,2ºC*

Noite tranquila.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Fev 2016 às 23:32)

Dá ideia que as ondas estão muito extensas, certamente relacionado com elevado periodo de vaga.
Ainda faltam 3 horas para a maré encher na totalidade, será que galga?

https://beachcam.sapo.pt/pt/livecams/costa-da-caparica/


----------



## criz0r (9 Fev 2016 às 01:28)

Não tenho dúvidas que se continuarem com essa mesma extensão que se observa bem na Cam daqui a umas horas é bem provável que possa galgar o paredão, energia não lhes falta agora vamos ver com a maré cheia. Já se nota bastante espumaça quando ela bate na rocha lá ao fundo.


----------



## david 6 (9 Fev 2016 às 01:50)

vai chuviscando


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Fev 2016 às 07:36)

Boas,

Até ao momento, acumulou *1,3 mm*.


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Fev 2016 às 10:30)

Por estes o dia acordou com vento moderado.
mínima: 12.2ºC


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Fev 2016 às 11:02)

Bom dia. Por aqui já chove...


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Fev 2016 às 11:30)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Bom dia. Por aqui já chove...


Vento a aumentar...


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Fev 2016 às 12:36)

*Mosteiro de Santa Clara já está sem água*







Um mês depois de ter ficado *inundado*, o *Mosteiro de Santa Clara-a-Velha* voltou a ficar “*seco*”.

O processo de retirada da água foi dado como concluído durante o fim de semana e resultou de um duplo trabalho realizado pelos bombeiros de Coimbra e pelas bombas de água que se encontram “ao serviço” deste monumento nacional.

“Fechado” este dossiê, a hora é de limpar as lamas resultantes das cheias do rio Mondego e contabilizar os estragos resultantes da inundação ocorrida no passado dia 11 de janeiro. Refira-se que, nesse dia, o nível da água dentro do mosteiro atingiu pouco mais de cinco metros.

http://www.asbeiras.pt/2016/02/mosteiro-de-santa-clara-ja-esta-sem-agua/


----------



## joralentejano (9 Fev 2016 às 12:45)

Boas,
A reportar de Montijo...
Já ouve sol mas agora o céu está muito nublado, vento moderado com boas rajadas. Não chove.
O termómetro do carro marca *17°C
*


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Fev 2016 às 13:16)

Boas tardes,

Em *Alcabideche* sigo com *15,6ºC*, céu cinzento.
Vento moderado.
Acumulado: *2,3 mm *


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Fev 2016 às 13:55)

Sigo agora com morrinha, acompanhada de vento moderado.


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Fev 2016 às 14:03)

Chuva forte agora...


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Fev 2016 às 15:03)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Chuva forte agora...


A chuva forte continua certa, o vento diminuiu mas ficou nevoeiro...


----------



## Geopower (9 Fev 2016 às 17:14)

a reportar de Santa Cruz. Céu encoberto. Vento moderado de W. Mar bastante cavado. Ondas de 3 a 4 metros.Vista para W/NW:


----------



## david 6 (9 Fev 2016 às 17:37)

dia de chuviscos por aqui, 15ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Fev 2016 às 18:17)

*3,1 mm *de acumulado por aqui, diria que superou as expectativas.


----------



## DaniFR (9 Fev 2016 às 18:28)

Chuva fraca e certinha durante todo o dia.
Em Coimbra a precipitação acumulada ronda os *7mm*.


----------



## miguel (9 Fev 2016 às 20:51)

Boas

Aqui o fiasco continua como sempre....

Acumulados 0,8mm da madrugada de dia nada choveu...

Máxima muito quente 17,9ºC
Mínima de 13,7ºC

Rajada máxima 48km/h

Agora sigo com uns bem amenos 15,7ºC e vento moderado


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Fev 2016 às 20:59)

Ao inicio da tarde na estrada do Guincho.


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Fev 2016 às 21:17)

miguel disse:


> Aqui o fiasco continua como sempre....
> 
> Acumulados 0,8mm da madrugada de dia nada choveu...


Estavas à espera de chuva hoje?


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Fev 2016 às 21:20)

Boas!
Sigo com *15,4°C*. O dia foi marcado por períodos de chuva fraca e por vento moderado com rajadas bem fortes.


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Fev 2016 às 21:20)

Penso que há problemas nos radares... talvez o de Arouca está off...


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Fev 2016 às 21:36)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Penso que há problemas nos radares... talvez o de Arouca está off...


Porque é que dizes isso?


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Fev 2016 às 21:43)

Tiagolco disse:


> Porque é que dizes isso?


A imagem do radar parece-me muito estranha... só com umas pequenas linhas para sul... mas pode ser nabice minha...


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Fev 2016 às 21:46)

luismeteo3 disse:


> A imagem do radar parece-me muito estranha... só com umas pequenas linhas para sul... mas pode ser nabice minha...


São erros do radar ou pequenos aguaceiros. É normal.


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Fev 2016 às 21:50)

Tiagolco disse:


> São erros do radar ou pequenos aguaceiros. É normal.


Ok, obrigado.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Fev 2016 às 23:09)

Bem, os dias têm estado tão desinteressantes em termos de extremos térmicos, que não me dou ao trabalho de fazer reset no sensor, bastante elucidativo portanto. 
O tempo mais frio regressa( ou melhor dizendo, começa?! )  lá para dia 14/15 com muito vento à mistura, até lá vamos continuar com chuva fraca e temperaturas amenas.
____________

T.actual:  *14,7ºC*


----------



## criz0r (10 Fev 2016 às 00:04)

Boa noite, e por aqui o dia ontem rendeu.. 0,3mm . Em Lisboa na Estefânia ainda choveu qualquer coisa de jeito para acumular mas pelos vistos aqui não. De momento vento moderado com rajadas e céu encoberto mas nada de chuva. Actuais 15,3ºC.


----------



## miguel (10 Fev 2016 às 00:13)

A noite segue amena, estão 15,4ºC

Finalmente amanha teremos aqui na zona um dia de chuva que se veja..


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Fev 2016 às 02:03)

Dia de chuva fraca e chuviscos, infelizmente a estação do Cacém deve estar um pouco avariada pois não acumulou nada, já a estação da Amadora morreu...
Por isso já estou com um mês com os dias contados.

Máxima: *16,5ºC*
Mínima: *13,4ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Fev 2016 às 08:22)

Boas,

*14,8ºC*
Chuvisco
Vento moderado
*0,5 mm*


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Fev 2016 às 09:07)

Bom dia! Chuva forte a noite toda... e continua sempre seguida... é água por todo o lado! Forte nevoeiro também.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Fev 2016 às 09:09)

Agora mesmo, caiu um bom aguaceiro por Alcabideche, rendeu *1 mm*.
Sigo então com *1,5 mm*.
Nevoeiro a entrar por aqui.


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Fev 2016 às 09:38)

O dia aqui acordou com aguaceiros moderados, acompanhados de algum vento.


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Fev 2016 às 10:01)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Bom dia! Chuva forte a noite toda... e continua sempre seguida... é água por todo o lado! Forte nevoeiro também.


Chuva muito forte agora...


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Fev 2016 às 10:44)

Chove torrencialmente agora!


----------



## DaniFR (10 Fev 2016 às 11:15)

Por Coimbra tem sido um manhã de chuva moderada. 
*10,4mm* no Pólo II. 

Frente no eixo Leiria-Castelo Branco


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Fev 2016 às 11:57)

O vento vai ficando mais intenso, tal e qual como modelado pelo GFS.
Chuviscos
*2,6 mm*


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Fev 2016 às 12:02)

Sigo com aguaceiros fortes.
As pessoas mais antigas costumam dizer, que quando chove hoje(quarta-feira de cinzas) que continua a chover nos próximos 40 dias, ou seja até á Páscoa.


----------



## DaniFR (10 Fev 2016 às 12:12)

*17,1mm*  acumulados na EMA de Coimbra(Aeródromo), *7,3mm* entre as 10h e as 11h.


----------



## criz0r (10 Fev 2016 às 12:40)

Bom dia, por aqui tem estado a chuviscar a manhã toda e só há coisa de 1h começou a engrossar um pouco mais. No entanto levo 0,6mm acumulados fruto dos chuviscos e da chuva moderada que está a cair neste momento. O vento vai soprando forte com rajadas. Temperatura nos 15,8ºC.


----------



## miguel (10 Fev 2016 às 12:59)

Boas

Mínima de 14,9ºC muito alta!!

Agora 16,1ºC e chuva

Acumulados 1,0mm até agora


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Fev 2016 às 13:35)

*3,5 mm*

A *Noroeste* nova mancha de precipitação em aproximação.


----------



## miguel (10 Fev 2016 às 13:58)

A primeira ronda deixou 1,2mm a ver se a segunda ronda de chuva me vai dar mais 

16,5ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Fev 2016 às 14:07)

Boas!
Não estava à espera de tanta chuva.
A segunda frente tem bons ecos:


----------



## criz0r (10 Fev 2016 às 14:10)

Vento forte e chuva na horizontal de forma moderada isto sim é Inverno caramba! Temperatura estagnada nos 15,8ºC.


----------



## Mike26 (10 Fev 2016 às 14:15)

Boa tarde a todos!

Chove moderado há algum tempo, assim sabe bem estar em casa  temperatura nos *14,9ºC.*
Confirmo aquilo que o @guisilva5000 referiu quanto à estação do Cacém, nesta altura indica apenas 2 mm de precipitação acumulada, o que não pode estar correcto tendo em conta aquilo que já choveu por aqui até agora.


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Fev 2016 às 14:15)

No radar não aparece mas eu continuo com chuva moderada...


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Fev 2016 às 14:17)

*6,4 mm *
Nada mau


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Fev 2016 às 14:19)

Mike26 disse:


> Boa tarde a todos!
> 
> Chove moderado há algum tempo, assim sabe bem estar em casa  temperatura nos *14,9ºC.*
> Confirmo aquilo que o @guisilva5000 referiu quanto à estação do Cacém, nesta altura indica apenas 2 mm de precipitação acumulada, o que não pode estar correcto tendo em conta aquilo que já choveu por aqui até agora.


O acumulado deste mês já está perdido, a estação do Cacém deve ter lixo no pluviometro pelo que só acumula com chuva moderada....


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Fev 2016 às 14:22)

jonas_87 disse:


> *6,4 mm *
> Nada mau



7,8 mm


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Fev 2016 às 14:22)

Chuviscos/chuva fraca desde que saí de casa (9h30) que deixavam qualquer um sem chapéu desconfortável visto que o vento levava a chuva na horizontal, ou seja, ia tudo para a cara . Depois passou a moderada com a passagem da 1ª frente e voltou a chuva molha-parvos, para depois, em segundos, levar uma boa molha com chuva moderada pelas 14h. 

Acumulado defeituoso de *2,5 mm*

Máxima: *14,9ºC*
Mínima:* 14ºC*

Amplitude térmica quase inexistente.


----------



## david 6 (10 Fev 2016 às 14:25)

grande chuvada neste momento!


----------



## Topê (10 Fev 2016 às 14:27)

Por Sintra, está um dia de autêntico Inverno atlântico temperatura fresquinha e chuva persistente.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (10 Fev 2016 às 14:29)

Em Cascais chove bem, frio inexistente.


----------



## Mike26 (10 Fev 2016 às 14:36)

Aguaceiro forte agora!


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Fev 2016 às 14:48)

Depois desta manha bem chuvosa, sendo o pico mais intenso agora pela hora de almoço, o céu agora está a começar a abrir.
O vento moderado não dá descanso.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Fev 2016 às 14:59)

Bela rega por Alcabideche.
*10 mm*


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Fev 2016 às 15:00)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Depois desta manha bem chuvosa, tendo o pico mais intenso agora pela hora de almoço, o céu agora está a começar a abrir.
> O vento moderado não dá descanso.


Aqui não ha descanso... a chuva não pára!


----------



## criz0r (10 Fev 2016 às 15:25)

Venho aqui corrigir o meu cálculo de precipitação que fiz. De facto o acumulado hoje aqui desde a 00h são exactamente 11mm. Por lapso estava a confundir o metro com o litro e é óbvio que para tanta chuva que caiu nunca podia ter apenas 1,2mm. Está corrigido o erro  .


----------



## CeterisParibus (10 Fev 2016 às 15:43)

Estou a tentar perceber pelo avanço do satélite, se pela zona da Figueira da Foz a chuva ainda cairá, e qual a hora aproximada. Alguém opina?


----------



## Pedro Mindz (10 Fev 2016 às 15:58)

Não pára de chover em Lisboa desde a manhã. Periodo das 12-15 com chuva forte/moderada, agora acalmou, continua a chover fraco/moderado. A cair desta maneira e pelas previsões que aí vêm, penso que irá piorar tal é a saturação dos solos.


----------



## Geopower (10 Fev 2016 às 16:05)

a reportar de Santa Cruz. Manhã de chuva fraca persistente.Choveu até cerca das 14h. Neste momento céu muito nublado. Vento moderado de W. Ondas de 3 a 4 metros. 
Fotos tiradas com telemóvel:Vista para SW:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Vista para W/NW:


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Fev 2016 às 16:06)

Fui agora fazer um pequeno percurso de BTT, e posso dizer que a chuva desta manhã veio "dar muita força" ás valas e ribeiros.
Estes mesmos ribeiros agora no fim-de-semana passado apenas levavam alguns centímetros de água que cobriam o seu leito, mas hoje já levam corrente que se consegue ouvir a alguns metros de distancia.
Os terrenos estão completamente saturados.
O arco-íris também já veio dar o ar de sua graça.


----------



## criz0r (10 Fev 2016 às 16:24)

E continua a chover agora de forma fraca mas ainda não parou desde a madrugada. Vento moderado a forte e temperatura já à horas que se mantém nos 15,7ºC/15,8ºC.


----------



## criz0r (10 Fev 2016 às 16:28)

*Caiu ponte na Foz do Sousa *
M.N.
 | Hoje às 15:04, atualizado às 15:43Caiu uma ponte nesta manhã de quarta-feira, na freguesia de Foz

http://www.jn.pt/paginainicial/pais...o=Gondomar&Option=Interior&content_id=5023320


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Fev 2016 às 21:32)

Boas noites,

Morrinha a esvoaçar com o vento.
Nevoeiro a entrar.
*10,4 mm*
Assim como ontem, o acumulado de precipitação voltou a superar as expectativas.
Fica o gráfico da estação netatmo instalada aqui perto.
O pico de precipitação foi então entre as 14 e 15h, *4,9 mm*






O valor do acumulado mensal é _redondo_: *20 mm*
Falando no *Linhó*, o acumulado de hoje está fixado nos *16,8 mm*, já o acumulado mensal, segue nos *36,7 mm.*
Foi uma rega jeitosa no flanco Este da serra.


----------



## david 6 (10 Fev 2016 às 22:17)

acumulado *7.5mm*, nada mau
14.7ºC


----------



## criz0r (11 Fev 2016 às 01:35)

Boas noites, por aqui o acumulado ontem foi bastante generoso até e rendeu 15mm. Se tivermos outros dias assim já não posso dar o Inverno como perdido em matéria de precipitação porque em relação ao frio nem vou comentar. Não chove de momento o vento é quase inexistente e 14,4ºC depois de a temperatura não ter saído dos 15ºC praticamente o dia todo.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (11 Fev 2016 às 08:21)

Bom dia, chove fraco/moderado por Lisboa. 16°


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Fev 2016 às 08:51)

Boas,

Chuvisco fraco
*14,6ºC*
Vento moderado a forte
*2,4 mm*


----------



## AnDré (11 Fev 2016 às 11:55)

Em Caneças o acumulado ontem de precipitação fixou-se nos 13,5mm.

O mensal vai em 28,3mm.


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Fev 2016 às 12:11)

Esta manha tem sido marcada por períodos de aguaceiros fracos, acompanhados de vento moderado.
Quando o céu abre, o sol aparece, bem como o arco-íris.


----------



## criz0r (11 Fev 2016 às 13:29)

Boa tarde, a chuva e os aguaceiros fracos da manhã acumularam 2mm por aqui, neste momento e como era esperado não chove e o Sol já vai espreitando. Vento fraco e 17,0ºC.


----------



## DaniFR (11 Fev 2016 às 13:36)

Precipitação acumulada dia 10 nas estações do litoral Centro:


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Fev 2016 às 15:24)

*3,1 mm
15,5ºC*

A chuva fraca/moderada deve continuar até dia 15, os solos agradecem e muito.


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Fev 2016 às 16:24)

Boas!
Sigo com *16,3°C*. A máxima e a mínima ficaram nos 17,4°C e 14,2°C, respetivamente.
O céu abriu bem nas últimas horas. Já tinha saudades do sol.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (11 Fev 2016 às 18:19)

Boas tardes

Tenho andado um pouco inactivo aqui no fórum, mas verdade seja dita, também não tem havido grande motivo para se postar.

No fim-de-semana fui acampar perto da Ericeira, na Quinta do Choupo, local bem conhecido pelo @jonas_87, suponho eu 

Como sou um rapaz muito sortudo, cada acampamento que faço tem sempre de chover, e ali naquela zona junto ao mar, o vento e a chuva ainda tiveram mais impacto do que se tivesse acampado no interior.

--

Há instantes fiz um time-lapse para testar a funcionalidade de gravação de time-lapse do iphone 5C, o resultado foi este:


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Fev 2016 às 21:23)

Sigo com uns gélidos *13,8°C*. É a temperatura mais baixa que registo desde o início deste mês.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Fev 2016 às 21:47)

Boa noite

A máxima subiu aos *15,8ºC
3,1 mm*

Como é bom ver as actuais runs dos modelos, maximas de 11/13ºC e vento forte.
Venha lá esse frio, que é tempo dele!
______________




Duarte Sousa disse:


> *No fim-de-semana fui acampar perto da Ericeira, na Quinta do Choupo, local bem conhecido pelo @jonas_87, suponho eu*
> 
> Como sou um rapaz muito sortudo, cada acampamento que faço tem sempre de chover, e ali naquela zona junto ao mar, o vento e a chuva ainda tiveram mais impacto do que se tivesse acampado no interior.



Espero que tenhas sido bem recebido, tenho a certeza que sim.


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Fev 2016 às 22:49)

O dia de ontem acabou com *4,6 mm*, o dia de hoje acaba com *1,5 mm
*
Máxima:* 14,9ºC*
Mínima:* 13,5ºC
*
Dois dias seguidos com a máxima prevista de 17ºC e foi abaixo 2ºC
Parece que Fevereiro entra num período com temperaturas abaixo da média, principalmente com o início da próxima semana. (Mega festa)


----------



## jamestorm (11 Fev 2016 às 22:59)

nem acredito que venha frio...13ºc de máxima não é frio em lado nenhum. Por enquanto chove bem aqui no Oeste, Caldas da rainha, pelo menos chuva não vai faltar. Frio a serio já não será este ano...


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Fev 2016 às 23:05)

jamestorm disse:


> nem acredito que venha frio...13ºc de máxima não é frio em lado nenhum. Por enquanto chove bem aqui no Oeste, Caldas da rainha, pelo menos chuva não vai faltar. Frio a serio já não será este ano...



A temperatura em sim não é baixa, mas em conjugação com o vento forte, fará frio certamente, a titulo de exemplo:

Windchill para a tarde de Domingo.


----------



## Geopower (11 Fev 2016 às 23:06)

boa noite. Por Telheiras 14,1ºC. Vento fraco de W.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Fev 2016 às 23:33)

Incrível a previsão do vento para Domingo, mete vento de Noroeste a 70 km/h para aqui, só mesmo equiparável a aqueles dias extremos de nortada violenta que por vezes relato.
@Vitor TT  ate aconselhava a ires a Peninha pois batias os 96 km/h de certeza, mas é melhor não pois deve estar muito agressivo mesmo.

Offtopic: A Tvi que se prepare bem, pois a missa que vai passar Domingo será transmitida em directo da igreja de Alcabideche.
________

*13,8ºC*


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Fev 2016 às 00:25)

Registo *14,6°C*. A temperatura tem vindo a aumentar. Céu encoberto.
Sábado vou fazer uma caminhada da Biscaia até ao Cabo da Roca com uns amigos. Espero que as previsões do vento e da chuva se mantenham, senão fica tudo estragado.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Fev 2016 às 01:00)

*14,1ºC*

Estaveis.

Segundo os principais modelos, a manhã que ai vêm será chuvosa, vamos ver.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Fev 2016 às 01:32)

Morrinha a esvoaçar ao sabor do vento moderado.
Efeito muito  interessante,  parece fumo a passar por entre as postes de iluminação publica.


----------



## TekClub (12 Fev 2016 às 01:38)

Por aqui vai chovendo e o vento a aumentar...


----------



## Tufao André (12 Fev 2016 às 01:54)

Boa noite!
Sigo com *13,8ºC* e céu encoberto. O vento de SW começa a aumentar de intensidade!
Mais de um dia de chuva fraca sob a forma de aguaceiros, pontualmente um ou outro mais moderado durante a manhã. De tarde melhorou significativamente e o sol até apareceu de vez em quando finalmente! 
Acumulado do dia: *2,8 mm*
Temperaturas: *13,1ºC* / *15,1ºC*

Ontem choveu bastante mais e praticamente durante toda a manhã e tarde. De assinalar a forte chuvada por volta das 14h! O acumulado não foi nada mau: *13,7 mm
*
Acumulado mensal: *32,1 mm*! (em 6 dias)
Amanhã e durante o fim de semana ainda se espera mais uns mm razoáveis, mas longe dos esperados no litoral Norte e parte do Centro... Que venha o tão esperado frio e neve a cotas baixas!


----------



## criz0r (12 Fev 2016 às 01:58)

Boa noite, acumulei ontem apenas 2mm de manhã com a chuva fraca que caiu até ao meio dia. De momento não chove e o vento tem vindo a intensificar-se nas ultimas horas. 14,8ºC actuais.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Fev 2016 às 08:38)

Boas,

*1,3 mm*
Morrinha
*15,3ºC*

O distrito de Lisboa ainda não tem aviso relativamente ao vento para dia 14...certamente que isso será corrigido/actualizado ainda no dia de hoje.


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Fev 2016 às 09:40)

Bom dia
Por aqui começou a cair uns aguaceiros fracos por volta das 3:30 da madruga, passando depois para aguaceiros moderados já ás 7:30.
Neste momento sigo com vento fraco, e aguaceiros fracos.
mínima: 12.4ºC
actual: 15.3ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Fev 2016 às 09:52)

Chuva fraca
*2 mm*


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Fev 2016 às 09:54)

Bom dia! Chove muito desde as 7h da manhã. O vento é fraco e algum nevoeiro não muito forte... Água por todo o lado!


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Fev 2016 às 10:23)

Nevoeiro a entrar, tem sido uma constante ao longo desta semana, trata-se habitual influencia da serra nesta zona.
*2,5 mm*
Chuviscos


A estação do *Linhó* chegou agora aos *50 mm *de acumulado mensal, claramente uma zona a ter conta, um  verdadeiro penico.


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Fev 2016 às 10:43)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Bom dia! Chove muito desde as 7h da manhã. O vento é fraco e algum nevoeiro não muito forte... Água por todo o lado!


Chove torrencialmente agora!


----------



## DaniFR (12 Fev 2016 às 10:46)

Bom dia

*14,9ºC* e chuva moderada
A estação da Quinta da Nora segue com *24.9mm *


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Fev 2016 às 11:10)

Chove torrencialmente de novo... condições de condução muito difíceis nesta zona.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Fev 2016 às 12:03)

Morrinha
*
4 mm
*
Grão a grão...


----------



## DaniFR (12 Fev 2016 às 12:06)

Continua a chover sem parar. Os terrenos já estão completamente saturados.
*32,5mm* na Quinta da Nora, Coimbra.


----------



## criz0r (12 Fev 2016 às 12:19)

Boas tardes, por aqui a manhã tem sido muito chuvosa e ventosa embora seja fraca, já tinha saudades destes dias assim quase ininterruptos de mau tempo. Actuais 16,2ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Fev 2016 às 12:28)

De morrinha, passou para chuva fraca, a acumular bem, embora lentamente.
*5,1 mm
*
Este acumulado é como ter uns centimos, enquanto a malta do norte tem centenas de euros.* *


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Fev 2016 às 12:30)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Chove torrencialmente de novo... condições de condução muito difíceis nesta zona.


Aumenta o vento e o nevoeiro. A chuva muito forte mantêm-se!


----------



## miguel (12 Fev 2016 às 12:36)

Aqui uma treta ainda só acumulou 1,0mm e a chuva é muito fraca...

Mínima 14,2ºC

Agora estão 16,7ºC, tempo ameno e muito humido


----------



## david 6 (12 Fev 2016 às 12:37)

por aqui ainda não parou de chover, sim em geral fraca mas persistente


----------



## Candy (12 Fev 2016 às 12:42)

Por cá, agora não chove. Já tivemos chuva, mas fraca. Por enquanto, a península de Peniche está com uma aberta. A chuva passa mais a norte e a sul.
Vento moderado. 
15,5ºC


----------



## CapitaoChuva (12 Fev 2016 às 12:58)

Tufao André disse:


> Boa noite!
> Sigo com *13,8ºC* e céu encoberto. O vento de SW começa a aumentar de intensidade!
> Mais de um dia de chuva fraca sob a forma de aguaceiros, pontualmente um ou outro mais moderado durante a manhã. De tarde melhorou significativamente e o sol até apareceu de vez em quando finalmente!
> Acumulado do dia: *2,8 mm*
> ...



Tenho aqui um colega da Venda Nova! :-D


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Fev 2016 às 13:01)

Por aqui a manhã tem sido marcada por períodos de aguaceiros fracos a moderados.
Agora neste momento o vento sopra com mais intensidade, com rajadas por vezes fortes.


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Fev 2016 às 13:26)

Dilúvio agora!!!


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Fev 2016 às 13:50)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Dilúvio agora!!!


Isto está terrível! Ligaram-me agora amigos de Leiria e disseram que as ribeiras de Porto de Mós a Leiria já vão bastante cheias. As pessoas estão com medo de inundações.


----------



## DaniFR (12 Fev 2016 às 13:51)

*41,7mm - *http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ICOIMBRA27


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Fev 2016 às 14:17)

Os aguaceiros fracos e por vezes moderados continuam, acompanhados por vento moderado a forte.


----------



## david 6 (12 Fev 2016 às 14:40)

acalmou um pouco agora, só chuvisca agora, tem sido um dia sempre de chuva persistentes em geral fraca mas por vezes surgia uns periodos mais moderados, belo dia , apesar disto tudo estou com uma temperatura de *16.5ºC*


----------



## Joaopaulo (12 Fev 2016 às 14:41)

jonas_87 disse:


> Incrível a previsão do vento para Domingo, mete vento de Noroeste a 70 km/h para aqui, só mesmo equiparável a aqueles dias extremos de nortada violenta que por vezes relato.
> @Vitor TT  ate aconselhava a ires a Peninha pois batias os 96 km/h de certeza, mas é melhor não pois deve estar muito agressivo mesmo.
> 
> *Offtopic: A Tvi que se prepare bem, pois a missa que vai passar Domingo será transmitida em directo da igreja de Alcabideche.*



E vai haver jogo no Estádio do Estoril às 16h , pena não dar na TV.

Rajadas previstas para domingo:


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Fev 2016 às 14:52)

Joaopaulo disse:


> E vai haver jogo no Estádio do Estoril às 16h , pena não dar na TV.
> 
> Rajadas previstas para domingo:



Sim, bem visto, o estádio encontra-se no vale da amoreira e tem orientação N-S, portanto trata-se de um  corredor de vento brutal.
Certamente que no relato da radio vão falar do vento muito forte, o normal para esta região.


----------



## kikofra (12 Fev 2016 às 14:55)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Isto está terrível! Ligaram-me agora amigos de Leiria e disseram que as ribeiras de Porto de Mós a Leiria já vão bastante cheias. As pessoas estão com medo de inundações.


Se tem continuado a chover por lá acredito que deve mesmo estar para deitar fora, na quarta na zona da fornea (serra de santo António), a cascata estava com bastante água, o ribeiro tinha zonas quase fora do leito, e a estrada para lá (de terra batida), tinha rios a correr por la. Mais a frente a subida ao monte estava impossível, só água no caminho...


----------



## criz0r (12 Fev 2016 às 15:32)

Boa tarde, o spray e a chuva fraca que tem caído desde a madrugada já me renderam aqui 8mm. De facto aos poucos vamos tendo alguma coisa de jeito ao nível da precipitação. O que é isto comparando com os valores do Litoral Norte  . Continua a chover fraco e vento moderado com rajadas fortes. 16,1ºC de temperatura.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Fev 2016 às 15:33)

O acumulado parou nos *6 mm*
O distrito de Lisboa mantem-se sem aviso em relação ao vento, não percebo quais são as duvidas por parte do IPMA em avançar com o dito aviso.


----------



## jcsmonteiro (12 Fev 2016 às 15:47)

Rio liz acaba de galgar as margens. Informação que pode ser consultada no facebook de meteoleiria. É incrível a quantidade de chuva que cai por aqui. Chove de forma constante e quase sem parar desde segunda feira à noite. Os solos estão completamente saturados e os ribeiros com um caudal incrivel. Várias nascentes começaram a brotar.


----------



## criz0r (12 Fev 2016 às 15:51)

Tem estado sempre assim, parece um dilúvio mas é mais nevoeiro que chuva,


----------



## DaniFR (12 Fev 2016 às 16:18)




----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Fev 2016 às 16:21)

Até ao momento já se registaram algumas ocorrências no concelho de Ourém, essencialmente derrocadas de terras.

Fonte: Serviço Municipal de Proteção Civil de Ourém

Por estes lados continua os aguaceiros fracos, que não param um segundo. As valas já levam boa água em direcção aos ribeiros.
Os terrenos já não aguentam nem mais uma gota de água.
Vamos ver como será este fim-de-semana em termos de retenção de águas por parte dos ribeiros e rios.
https://www.facebook.com/smpcourem/?fref=photo
O vento moderado continua.


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Fev 2016 às 16:41)

Que grande vendaval hoje, lá se foi o meu chapéu coitadinho  Rajada de 58 km/h
Chuva fraca e chuviscos o dia todo, com um acumulado de* 6,6 mm*. Continua a chover, mas a estação está cheia de erros e parece que parou de chover às 13h...

Máxima: *14,9ºC*
Mínima: *13,4ºC*

Estou a adorar estas máximas abaixo de 15ºC  Já a mínima... Amplitude térmica baixa como tem sido nos últimos 3 dias.
Nevoeiro forte pela manhã.


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Fev 2016 às 16:50)

jcsmonteiro disse:


> Rio liz acaba de galgar as margens. Informação que pode ser consultada no facebook de meteoleiria. É incrível a quantidade de chuva que cai por aqui. Chove de forma constante e quase sem parar desde segunda feira à noite. Os solos estão completamente saturados e os ribeiros com um caudal incrivel. Várias nascentes começaram a brotar.


Sim é verdade, isto está um verdadeiro dilúvio. Neste momento o que chove é uma loucura!


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Fev 2016 às 17:15)

Cascais segue nos *14ºC* e vento moderado a forte.
Na actual run do GFS  mete para aqui vento a  65 km/h para Domingo por volta das 15 horas.
O ponto de interesse deste evento será mesmo o vento.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Fev 2016 às 17:20)

Não está facil...


----------



## Pisfip (12 Fev 2016 às 17:42)

Boa tarde a todos,                                                       Assim estava o Rio Lena na Vila da Batalha há instantes em cheia. Chove sem parar!


----------



## romeupaz (12 Fev 2016 às 18:05)




----------



## miguel (12 Fev 2016 às 18:08)

Boas
 O dia inteiro de chuva e apenas 1,8mm muito fraquinho!!

Máxima de 16,8ºC
Rajada máxima até agora 43km/h

Temperatura neste momento 16,0ºC e um chuvisco que mal se nota


----------



## Candy (12 Fev 2016 às 18:55)

Aqui não se passa nada. Uns pinguitos de quando em quando e um ventito. 
Domingo é que devemos ter problemas, por aqui. Vento e mar dá mau resultado.


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Fev 2016 às 19:00)

Boas!
Sigo com *15,2°C*. A máxima ficou nos 16,5°C. O vento já vai com rajadas bastantes fortes que mandam a chuva para a cara. É horrível! 
Estou ansioso por Domingo. As temperaturas vão estar bem baixas. Com jeitinho ainda nevava nos pontos mais altos da serra de Sintra ou Arrábida. Deixem-me sonhar, ok?


----------



## DaniFR (12 Fev 2016 às 19:06)

A chuva não dá trégua. *57,9mm*. 
Não estava à espera que o acumulado hoje fosse tão elevado. Escorre água por todos os lados.

Ribeira junto ao Bairro de Santa Apolónia, em Coimbra:






Foto de Vitor Guedes


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Fev 2016 às 19:44)

jonas_87 disse:


> O acumulado parou nos *6 mm*
> O distrito de Lisboa mantem-se sem aviso em relação ao vento, não percebo quais são as duvidas por parte do IPMA em avançar com o dito aviso.



O aviso lá surgiu, rajadas de 85 km/h, esse valor deve ser batido, vamos ver.
Interessante, aviso de queda de neve acima da cota 600 m para o distrito de Leiria.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Fev 2016 às 19:52)

Tiagolco disse:


> Boas!
> Sigo com *15,2°C*. A máxima ficou nos 16,5°C. O vento já vai com rajadas bastantes fortes que mandam a chuva para a cara. É horrível!
> Estou ansioso por Domingo. As temperaturas vão estar bem baixas. Com jeitinho ainda nevava nos pontos mais altos da serra de Sintra ou Arrábida. Deixem-me sonhar, ok?



Era bom era, se os cumes da serra(Sintra) estiverem  pintados de branco, eu aviso.


----------



## Geopower (12 Fev 2016 às 20:04)

Em Telheiras dia marcado por periodos de chuva fraca.
Neste momento chuva fraca. 15.4ºC.


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Fev 2016 às 20:11)

O IPMA também já colocou o distrito de Santarém em alerta amarelo, devido a rajadas de vento forte até 85 km/h, com inicio no dia 14/02 ás 6 horas até ás 21 horas do mesmo dia. 

Por aqui a chuva parou um pouco ao final da tarde, mas agora já voltou, com aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (12 Fev 2016 às 20:19)

Será que vão voltar a cair uns flocos na Serra de Aire e Candeeiros depois de uma dúzia de anos sem lá nevar? Espero que sim!


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Fev 2016 às 20:28)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Será que vão voltar a cair uns flocos na Serra de Aire e Candeeiros depois de uma dúzia de anos sem lá nevar? Espero que sim!



Pois vamos ver, depois também depende muito da precipitação, agora pela altitude da Serra de Aire e Candeeiros que tem mais de 670 metros, e o IPMA , coloca o alerta acima dos 500 metros, a não ser que os modelos ainda se possam alterar, e altitude já possa ser mais elevada.
Mas claro que seria bom ver neve aqui perto, ao fim de 10 anos.


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Fev 2016 às 20:31)

jonas_87 disse:


> Era bom era, se os cumes da serra(Sintra) estiverem  pintados de branco, eu aviso.


Nada é impossível a partir do momento que até Leiria tem aviso amarelo por causa da neve. 
Neve molhada poderá cair, não?


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Fev 2016 às 21:16)

Boas

Sigo com morrinha e vento moderado a forte, tal como ontem, parece fumo a esvoaçar por todo o lado.
Maxima: *15,4ºC
6,3 mm*


----------



## vortex (12 Fev 2016 às 21:50)

Boas! Aqui o acumulado vai em 10,5mm .Vento 17,3kmh de Oeste. Hr de 96% e temperatura nos 14,3ºC.
Continua a caír miúdinha com alguma intensidade.


----------



## Geopower (12 Fev 2016 às 23:21)

noite marcada por periodos de chuvisco. Temperatura actual: 15.6ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Fev 2016 às 23:27)

*14,5ºC
*
A netatmo instalada perto de casa dá um jeito enorme, ainda para mais, pluviometro muito bem calibrado, agradecimento ao proprietario*. *

Resumindo os dados de precipitação  de forma mais detalhada.

Acumulado diário:






Acumulado dos 5 dias da semana:






Acumulado mensal:







A estação do Linhó, ja vai nos 60 mm de acumulado mensal, muito bom!
Amanhã espero mais uns 6/8 mm.


----------



## DaniFR (13 Fev 2016 às 00:00)

EMA de Coimbra (Aeródromo): *55,6mm* (até às 22h)

A estação da Quinta da Nora fecha o dia com *59,9mm* acumulados:


----------



## criz0r (13 Fev 2016 às 00:12)

Boa noite, o dia de ontem mesmo com a morrinha e a chuva fraca ainda acumulou 11,5mm. Vamos ver o que nos reserva hoje o tempo, de salientar que se mantém a morrinha mas o vento intensificou-se muito desde há 2 horas e já notei algumas rajadas muito fortes. Temperatura actual nos 15,5ºC.


----------



## Vitor TT (13 Fev 2016 às 00:16)

jonas_87 disse:


> Incrível a previsão do vento para Domingo, mete vento de Noroeste a 70 km/h para aqui, só mesmo equiparável a aqueles dias extremos de nortada violenta que por vezes relato.
> @Vitor TT  ate aconselhava a ires a Peninha pois batias os 96 km/h de certeza, mas é melhor não pois deve estar muito agressivo mesmo.



Hummm e acho que vou mesmo, quem vai ?, quem vai ? , tenho andado a analisar as previsões e parece que o Domingo vai ser o "melhor" e até em termos de mar também, já a muito que não vejo o mar agreste, ondas até 10 mts, mas esperamos que não cause estragos. o vento sim também, e não foram 96, mas sim quase 106 km/h  e seguramente em rajadas foram mais, desta vez, se sair, vou levar o jipe e com algum material de resgate não vá acontecer algo, mas espero que não, e claro prevenido e se calhar com mais algum lastro ,

-----------------\\---------------

alguma chuva por aqui e por Benfica nestes últimos dias, sendo que na quarta-feira ainda foram um pouco intensos pelas 14:00 - 14:30 h, ontem ( sexta-feira) mais de chuviscos mas consistentes, as temperaturas a oscilarem pouco mas esntre 14º - 17º C.


----------



## DaniFR (13 Fev 2016 às 00:24)

Praia fluvial do Burgo na Lousã


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Fev 2016 às 00:27)

Vitor TT disse:


> Hummm e acho que vou mesmo, quem vai ?, quem vai ? , tenho andado a analisar as previsões e parece que o Domingo vai ser o "melhor" e até em termos de mar também, já a muito que não vejo o mar agreste, ondas até 10 mts, mas esperamos que não cause estragos. o vento sim também, e não foram 96, mas sim quase 106 km/h  e seguramente em rajadas foram mais, desta vez, se sair, vou levar o jipe e com algum material de resgate não vá acontecer algo, mas espero que não, e claro prevenido e se calhar com mais algum lastro ,
> .



Boas Vitor,

Vais ser o enviado especial , agora mais a serio, estive lá ha pouco tempo, e reparei que a estrada da serra perto da peninha está bem perigosa, pois via-se perfeitamente que ha dezenas arvores literametne penduradas por um fio, alias estava uma atravessada na estrada.Portanto, acredito que tombem arvores para estrada, e não só, estão a limpar as encostas literamente, ou seja aceleração do vento será maior, posto isto, aconselho te a entrar pela estrada do cabo Roca, rumo à Peninha.Como tenho muito vento aqui onde moro, talvez dê um salto em algum dos pontos mais ventosos aqui nos arredores, cabeço de Janes, cabeço de Manique ou à aldeia do Cabreiro, este ultimo local, a 1 km de casa.
________

14,4ºC
Vento moderado a forte.


----------



## criz0r (13 Fev 2016 às 00:31)

Excelente vídeo! A Lousã ao rubro!.


----------



## Tufao André (13 Fev 2016 às 02:30)

Por aqui dia de chuva fraca praticamente o dia todo (com poucas pausas), mais moderada à hora de almoço. Só quando o jogo do Benfica terminou é que a chuva deu algumas tréguas e agora cai apenas morrinha devido à humidade elevadíssima!
Um belo acumulado de *15,2 mm*!  E foi chuva em geral fraca apenas, imagino se fosse mais forte...
O vento tem-se intensificado um pouco desde as 0h, já sopra moderado a forte com rajadas!

Temperaturas: *13,5ºC*/*15,3ºC*


----------



## ALV72 (13 Fev 2016 às 09:25)

Praia Fluvial de Avô ontem, hoje a esta hora ainda deve estar pior.


----------



## ALV72 (13 Fev 2016 às 09:41)

Ontem à tarde em Vila Nova de Poiares, mesmo junto á Vila


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Fev 2016 às 09:42)

Por aqui a noite, madrugada e inicio da manhã foi marcada pela "morrinha".
Neste momento não chove,
O vento também tem estado calmo.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Fev 2016 às 09:53)

Boas,

*3,1 mm
14,5ºC*
Vento moderado a forte.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Fev 2016 às 11:27)

O GFS continua a meter os 68 km/h de vento para aqui, não me safo de um vendaval, bom para relembrar os dias de nortada violenta que assola a região.
Infelizmente, por estar meio constipado não vou poder fazer registos  de vento aqui da zona, aguardamos os registos certamente  extremos / espectaculares do @Vitor TT  na serra de Sintra, na Peninha (cota 486 mts).
Como  consta nas placas informativas espalhadas um pouco pela serra, pede-se atenção ao risco de condições atmosféricas extremas, por vezes, parece exagerado, mas nestes eventos, como de amanhã, aceita-se perfeitamente.


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Fev 2016 às 11:33)




----------



## DaniFR (13 Fev 2016 às 11:40)

Boa dia

É impressionante!! Não pára de chover à mais de 36h. Os terrenos estão completamente alagados. 

A estação da Quinta da Nora segue com *27,4mm*. Ontem e hoje: *87,3mm*


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Fev 2016 às 12:08)

Será que o espantalho, vai na cheia...



Até parece que o mosteiro está embruxado, ainda ontem estava a dizer nas notícias, que que lhe tinham tirado a água, ao fim de 1 mês submerso.


----------



## Geopower (13 Fev 2016 às 12:11)

bom dia. Manhã de chuva fraca persistente. Temperatura estável desde ontem à noite: 15.9ºC. vento fraco de W.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Fev 2016 às 12:13)

Chuva fraca por aqui, 2 mm acumulados.


----------



## DaniFR (13 Fev 2016 às 12:23)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Até parece que o mosteiro está embruxado, ainda ontem estava a dizer nas notícias, que que lhe tinham tirado a água, ao fim de 1 mês submerso.


O mosteiro tem 4 bombas a retirar água permanentemente, mas com o nível do rio tão alto e tendo em conta que o mosteiro está a uma cota mais baixa, não deverá ser suficiente para evitar que volte a inundar. 
Pelas fotos dá para ver que desta vez fecharam a comporta do túnel que dá acesso à praça da Canção.


----------



## miguel (13 Fev 2016 às 12:32)

Boas

Mínima de 14,7ºC isto nem era para ser as máximas...

Dia igual ao de ontem chuva fraca/chuviscos, tenho acumulado desde as 00h 1,0mm

Temperatura agora 15,7ºC


----------



## miguel (13 Fev 2016 às 12:59)

Choveu por momentos moderado, o acumulado do dia está nos 2,0mm

15,8ºC e 95%Hr
Rajada máxima até agora 45km/h


----------



## AnDré (13 Fev 2016 às 13:07)

DaniFR disse:


> O mosteiro tem 4 bombas a retirar água permanentemente, mas com o nível do rio tão alto e tendo em conta que o mosteiro está a uma cota mais baixa, não deverá ser suficiente para evitar que volte a inundar.
> Pelas fotos dá para ver que desta vez fecharam a comporta do túnel que dá acesso à praça da Canção.



Bom, afinal o mosteiro inunda mesmo com as comportas da Aguieira fechadas.
Irão agora incutir as responsabilidades a quem?

Está visto que os estudos realizados apenas contemplaram Invernos secos ou pouco chuvosos...

----------------------

Spray, spray, spray!

Ontem foram 19,4mm em Caneças. O acumulado mensal à meia noite de hoje ia nos 53,9mm.


----------



## david 6 (13 Fev 2016 às 13:21)

tem chovido esta manhã, por vezes moderado, 2.1mm, neste momento não chove mas céu encoberto

PS: ninguém aqui da zona do distrito Santarém ou Leiria quer ir à serra de Aire amanhã ver se cai uns flocos? 

Serra Aire (679m, Santarém)
Serra Candeeiros (610m, Leiria)
Serra Montejunto (666m, Lisboa)


----------



## Rachie (13 Fev 2016 às 13:53)

ALV72 disse:


> Praia Fluvial de Avô ontem, hoje a esta hora ainda deve estar pior.


Estive em Avô na última semana de Dezembro a passear por essa praia. É impressionante essa cheia


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Fev 2016 às 14:13)

Boas,

O vento já sopra moderado a forte, os pinheiros à frente de casa  _dançam_ bem.
*14,8ºC
3,9 mm
*
É uma pena não ter uma estação aqui perto com anemometro, ainda que ando a tratar da instalação/aquisição de uma estação.


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Fev 2016 às 14:16)

Mais fotos em: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.610312222456218.1073742042.100004323363504&type=3

Por aqui os aguaceiros continuam.


----------



## VimDePantufas (13 Fev 2016 às 14:36)

Boa tarde, por aqui também tem chovido algo, muito embora sem expressão significativa tem chovido de forma continua
A temperatura está nos 14,4º C e 1014 hPa , o vento está de Oeste ~ 30Km/h , sente-se a tendência para o aumento de intensidade


----------



## DaniFR (13 Fev 2016 às 14:43)

AnDré disse:


> Bom, afinal o mosteiro inunda mesmo com as comportas da Aguieira fechadas.
> Irão agora incutir as responsabilidades a quem?
> 
> Está visto que os estudos realizados apenas contemplaram Invernos secos ou pouco chuvosos....


Todos sabem que o rio está assoreado e enquanto a APA não resolver esse problema as cheias serão cada vez mais graves. Mas, temos que comparar estas duas cheias, na última choveu muito menos na zona de Coimbra, enquanto nestes dois dias já vai em quase 100mm.
Em Janeiro, a EDP também teve a sua quota-parte da culpa. Hoje se fossem efectuadas descargas na Barragem da Aguieira, não tenho dúvidas que a Baixa de Coimbra ficava inundada.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Fev 2016 às 14:44)

Morrinha.
Nevoeiro a entrar por aqui e vento a ficar forte, isto promete...








Já há bastante tempo que não tinha alguns dias de nevoeiro consecutivo, a serra de Sintra é sem duvida um "motor de humidade" incrivel.


----------



## miguel (13 Fev 2016 às 14:58)

Chuva fraca por vezes moderada ta assim a algumas horas!

Acumulados até agora 3,4mm

15,3ºC
Rajada máxima até agora 48km/h


----------



## nelson972 (13 Fev 2016 às 14:58)

david 6 disse:


> tem chovido esta manhã, por vezes moderado, 2.1mm, neste momento não chove mas céu encoberto
> 
> PS: ninguém aqui da zona do distrito Santarém ou Leiria quer ir à serra de Aire amanhã ver se cai uns flocos?
> Serra Aire (679m, Santarém)
> ...


Amanhã passo pelas zonas altas do PNSAC , e também vou à Nazaré. Espero trazer fotos com interesse.


----------



## Geopower (13 Fev 2016 às 15:20)

continua a chuva fraca/chuvisco. Vento a aumentar de intensidade: moderado de W.16.1ºC


----------



## DaniFR (13 Fev 2016 às 15:24)

Chuva fraca puxada a vento

EMA de Coimbra (Aeródromo): *35.3mm* (até às 14h)

Quinta da Nora: *39,1mm*


----------



## Candy (13 Fev 2016 às 16:14)

Boas,
O dia tem estado cinzento. Aquele tipo que não dá vontade de nada!...  Desde manhã que tenho a luz acesa dentro de casa. 
O vento já se faz sentir. Por agora sopra moderado com algumas rajadas de maior intensidade. 
Apesar dos 15ºC, a sensação de frio, aqui por Peniche, faz parecer uma temperatura muito mais baixa.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Fev 2016 às 16:36)

Sigo com vento forte e chuva fraca.
O nevoeiro depressa levantou, está  apenas confinado à serra, como é habitual.
*4,2 mm
*
Bom acumulado mensal na estação do *Linhó*, a rondar os *70 mm*, a não dar hipótese à concorrência.
Hoje de manhã já notei diferença no caudal da ribeira das vinhas(Cascais), está tudo interligado.


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Fev 2016 às 16:58)

Aqui os aguaceiros fracos continuam. Muita humidade por todo o lado.


----------



## Lightning (13 Fev 2016 às 17:24)

Com a maré de azar com que um gajo anda, deixo mas é o carro afastado de tudo o que seja andaimes, árvores, postes de electricidade e coisas soltas que o vento decida levar e espetar nele...  Pelo menos até ao meio dia de segunda que é quando deve acalmar mais...


----------



## Candy (13 Fev 2016 às 17:25)

Na webcam da praia dos supertubos, em Peniche, é bem visível o estado do tempo. Que dizer, não se vê quase nada tal as condições atmosféricas!... 

https://beachcam.sapo.pt/pt/livecams/peniche-supertubos/

Continuamos com chuva miúda e o vento a intensificar.


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Fev 2016 às 17:40)

Chuva torrencial agora!


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Fev 2016 às 17:58)

Voltou o nevoeiro e chuva fraca.
*6mm*

O vento sopra moderado a forte, nada de extraordinário, amanhã sim,vai soprar a sério.


----------



## VimDePantufas (13 Fev 2016 às 18:05)

Chove também por aqui, por vezes com mais intensidade mas nada de extraordinário .
Aproveito para deixar uma foto que tirei há uns anos aqui no distrito de Lisboa, mais propriamente na zona Oeste, a serra de Montejunto com neve.


----------



## DaniFR (13 Fev 2016 às 18:11)

O Mondego já invadiu grande parte da Praça da Canção e o jardim junto ao Mosteiro de Santa Clara-a-Velha:




















Fotos de Zé e Maria Santos


----------



## jamestorm (13 Fev 2016 às 18:14)

Magnifica foto, conheço bem essa terra (Penafirme) e a Serra de Montejunto, mas nesses dias estava por Lisboa e não consegui ir ver a neve. Já foi ha 10 anos, incrivel!

Por Lisboa chove torrencialmente nste momento


----------



## meko60 (13 Fev 2016 às 18:29)

Boa tarde!
Dia de chuva contínua aqui em Almada. O vento intensificou-se e rodou para o quadrante ONO, a temperatura está nos 15ºC.


----------



## criz0r (13 Fev 2016 às 18:29)

Boa tarde, o dia de hoje é mesmo a fotocópia de ontem embora a chuva hoje seja ligeiramente mais intensa assim como o vento com rajadas por vezes bem fortes.
Desde as 00h sigo com 9,7mm acumulados vamos ver o total até ao fim do dia. De momento tudo na mesma chuva fraca, vento forte e 15,6ºC.


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Fev 2016 às 18:53)




----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Fev 2016 às 18:53)

Chuveiro não desliga! Ninguém escapa desta chuva, só com um chapéu XXL

Chuva dança com o vento, é um belo espetáculo, por vezes cai na horizontal de vez em quando ascende e desce ou rodopia freneticamente. Chuva moderada en certos periodos que aliada ao vento parece uma tempestade tropical. 

Esta chuva fraca persistente permite bons acumulados. 9 mm na estação da Barcarena.


----------



## criz0r (13 Fev 2016 às 19:31)

O Vento aumentou muito de intensidade, já tenho rajadas que quase me levam as persianas. Ainda estamos um pouco longe do pico do vento, na beachcam da Caparica não dá para ver nada provavelmente devido à chuva mas calculo que as coisas estejam animadas por lá. 15,8ºC e a subir.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Fev 2016 às 19:41)

Desde Sábado que não se vê o sol! 4º dia consecutivo com amplitude térmica menor que 1,5ºC.

Mínima: *13,8ºC*
Máxima: *14,7ºC
*
A luz dos candeeiros é uma boa forma de ver a loucura da chuva fraca a 10-15 metros do solo... Aquilo parece um jet stream quase! 
Rajada máxima de *58,2 km/h*


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Fev 2016 às 19:42)

*7,1 mm
14,7ºC*


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Fev 2016 às 19:53)

Temperatura a cair rapido... já se sente bem o frio!


----------



## miguel (13 Fev 2016 às 20:10)

Boas

Precipitação acumulada até agora 5,2mm

Máxima do dia 16,2ºC

Agora estão 15,8ºC, 94%Hr e vento moderado a rajada máxima até agora foi de 51km/h


----------



## AJJ (13 Fev 2016 às 20:11)

Continua a chover nas avenidas novas..

A nivel de temperatura conto com 9º na rua


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Fev 2016 às 20:14)

AJJ disse:


> Continua a chover nas avenidas novas..
> 
> A nivel de temperatura conto com 9º na rua



Valor estranho esse.
_________

*15,0ºC *
Vento moderado a forte.


----------



## david 6 (13 Fev 2016 às 20:21)

por aqui já não chove, o acumulado foi *3.5mm* já não deve acumular mais hoje, amanhã veremos se temos alguma trovoada  e estou curioso para ver as rajadas que vou ter nesta zona, quanto à temperatura está estagnada nos 15.5ºC e o vento aumentou um pouco


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Fev 2016 às 20:41)

Volta a chover. Chuva torrencial agora!


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Fev 2016 às 20:42)

*Mondego volta a invadir mosteiro de Santa Clara em Coimbra*

"Débito do caudal da água no Parque Verde ultrapassa os 1.300 m3 de água por segundo", diz comandante dos Sapadores. Situação pode vir ainda a piorar ao longo da próxima noite, uma vez que "as bacias do Ceira e do Mondego estão a sofrer o efeito das chuvas que não param de cair"

O Mosteiro de Santa Clara-a-Velha, em Coimbra, voltou este sábado a ser inundado pelas águas do Mondego, que submergiram também as esplanadas do Parque Verde e ameaçam a localidade de Cabouco.

O comandante dos Bombeiros Sapadores de Coimbra, Paulo Palrilha, confirmou à agência Lusa que os acessos ao mosteiro e parte do edifício gótico foram invadidos por águas com cerca de metro e meio de altura, com a subida do rio a isolar a montante cerca de 30 habitações na povoação do Cabouco.

http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/m...=facebook&utm_medium=social&utm_content=-post

Por aqui neste momento não chove, o vento ás vezes sopra de forma moderada.
T.actual: 15.1ºC

Bela foto da nascente do Rio Alviela, em Alcanena











As fotos não são da minha autoria.


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Fev 2016 às 21:26)

Novo aguaceiro torrencial agora...


----------



## DaniFR (13 Fev 2016 às 21:29)

Por aqui já estamos em regime de aguaceiros.

*48,5mm* acumulados hoje, *108,4mm* desde as 0h do dia 12.


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Fev 2016 às 21:38)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Novo aguaceiro torrencial agora...


Que dilúvio agora!!!


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Fev 2016 às 21:48)




----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Fev 2016 às 21:59)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Que dilúvio agora!!!



Realmente a orografia da serra é uma grande "ajuda" hoje o dia aqui foi fraco, não acumulou mais do que uns 3 mm.
O vento vai soprando com alguma intensidade.


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Fev 2016 às 22:03)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Realmente a orografia da serra é uma grande "ajuda" hoje o dia aqui foi fraco, não acumulou mais do que uns 3 mm.
> O vento vai soprando com alguma intensidade.


Só 3mm? Impressionante, aqui tem sido sempre chuva forte continua. Só desde as 19h30 mais ou menos é que passou a regime de aguaceiros sempre fortes.


----------



## DaniFR (13 Fev 2016 às 22:27)




----------



## jonas_87 (13 Fev 2016 às 22:59)

O acumulado de hoje fixou-se nos *7,1 mm.*
Muito provavelmente amanhã devemos ver aguaceiros de granizo, dia certamente animado.
Infelizmente,  amanhã não tenho dados de vento para partilhar aqui da zona, fruto da ausência da EMA do Raso e da estação amadora do Pai do Vento(sim é o nome da localidade ), Alcabideche.

Ainda assim temos as duas estações dos arredores de Torres Vedras com um potencial tremendo.

Cova da Moura, Torres Vedras
Moinho do Pinheiro Manso, Torres Vedras


----------



## JoCa (13 Fev 2016 às 23:05)

Dia todo com chuva fraca mas persistente. Neste momento não chove. A temperatura subiu 2 a 3 graus desde as 18h. De momento marca 17,6ºC. e estagnou. Algo estranho uma vez que se apróxima a entrada de ar frio já a partir de Domingo!?


----------



## TekClub (13 Fev 2016 às 23:25)

Chove torrencialmente


----------



## Garcia (13 Fev 2016 às 23:38)

Boas!
Por aqui vão caindo uns aguaceiros "curtos e grossos"..


----------



## DaniFR (13 Fev 2016 às 23:48)

*Cheias podem levar à abertura de diques no Mondego*
*
Se o caudal aumentar "para além do que é comportável", o presidente da Câmara de Coimbra admite abrir os diques fusíveis da bacia do Mondego, para conter a subida das águas do rio.*

As previsões apontam para que, durante a noite, volte a chover com intensidade e "não excluímos a possibilidade de ter de abrir os diques fusíveis", para travar a subida do nível das águas no leito do rio, diz o Manuel Machado.

Por isso também a Câmara já alertou as populações ribeirinhas, a jusante de Coimbra, para que "adotem medidas tendentes a minimizar estragos e se coloquem em posições seguras, desde logo a si próprias, bem como animais e bens que possam sofrer danos".

*À TSF o autarca sublinha que esta medida fará alagar os campos de cultivo "a jusante" da cidade.*

Mas mesmo sem a abertura dos diques fusíveis, aliviando o leito do rio pelo espraiamento da água, há possibilidade de inundações, se a chuva voltar a cair durante a noite com a mesma intensidade com que se fez sentir durante o dia, sublinhou Manuel Machado.

O recurso aos diques de segurança será adotado, no entanto, de modo a minimizar tanto quanto possível os seus efeitos, no Baixo Mondego, considerando, designadamente, "tanto quanto possível, as marés, salientou o presidente da Câmara de Coimbra e responsável pela Proteção Civil municipal.

"A situação está difícil", mas todas as entidades envolvidas estão a atuar de forma coordenada, assegurou Manuel Machado, referindo que "já foi pedido o reforço de meios público e privados" para "socorrer, na medida possível, a todas as situações".

Ao longo do dia de hoje o mau tempo fez-se sentir em toda a região Centro, especialmente na zona da bacia do Mondego, sendo Coimbra uma das áreas mais afetadas, com o Mosteiro de Santa Clara-a-Velha a ser de novo inundado pelas águas do Mondego, que submergiram também as esplanadas do Parque Verde e ameaçaram a localidade de Cabouco, nas margens do rio Ceira.

TSF


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Fev 2016 às 23:52)

Boas! 
Hoje foi dia de caminhada. A partida foi na Biscaia e o destino foi até ao Cabo da Roca. Nunca tinha sentido tanto vento na vida! Mal me aguentava em pé! O mar também estava agreste! A sua espuma conseguia subir a encosta e chegar até mim por causa do vento fortíssimo. 
Algumas fotos:


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Fev 2016 às 23:57)

Tiagolco disse:


> Boas!
> Hoje foi dia de caminhada. A partida foi na Biscaia e o destino foi até ao Cabo da Roca. Nunca tinha sentido tanto vento na vida! Mal me aguentava em pé! O mar também estava agreste! A sua espuma conseguia subir a encosta e chegar até mim por causa do vento fortíssimo.
> Algumas fotos:



Excelentes fotos, vento fortissimo? (acredito que sim), então imagina amanhã. 
___________________

Vento moderado,  o que equivale quase a nulo, comparativamente ao que aí vem.
*14,3ºC*


----------



## TekClub (13 Fev 2016 às 23:59)

um dos diques fusíveis se for aberto vai a frente da agua desde a ultima vez que foi usado não o arranjaram a estrada que estava a frente dele foi a frente da agua ficou uma cratera só foram metendo terra para os carros passarem...


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (14 Fev 2016 às 00:05)

jonas_87 disse:


> O acumulado de hoje fixou-se nos *7,1 mm.*
> Muito provavelmente amanhã devemos ver aguaceiros de granizo, dia certamente animado.
> Infelizmente,  amanhã não tenho dados de vento para partilhar aqui da zona, fruto da ausência da EMA do Raso e da estação amadora do Pai do Vento(sim é o nome da localidade ), Alcabideche.
> 
> ...



Confirmo que esta zona realmente é ventosa especialmente em dias de mau tempo


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Fev 2016 às 00:07)

Só agora é reparei na previsão para hoje, é muito raro ver a mínima e a máxima coincidirem em Lisboa!






*9,4 mm* foi o acumulado total do dia de ontem


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Fev 2016 às 00:08)

jonas_87 disse:


> Excelentes fotos, vento fortissimo? (acredito que sim), então imagina amanhã.


Obrigado!  Estava muito vento mesmo, nem conseguia comer a minha sanduíche em paz, e ainda havia aquela morrinha chata que molhava a cara toda...enfim...
Que venha essa ventania...


----------



## DaniFR (14 Fev 2016 às 00:08)

TekClub disse:


> um dos diques fusíveis se for aberto vai a frente da agua desde a ultima vez que foi usado não o arranjaram a estrada que estava a frente dele foi a frente da agua ficou uma cratera só foram metendo terra para os carros passarem...


Qual é a localização desse dique?


----------



## Vitor TT (14 Fev 2016 às 00:21)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas Vitor,
> 
> Vais ser o enviado especial , agora mais a serio, estive lá ha pouco tempo, e reparei que a estrada da serra perto da peninha está bem perigosa, pois via-se perfeitamente que ha dezenas arvores literametne penduradas por um fio, alias estava uma atravessada na estrada.Portanto, acredito que tombem arvores para estrada, e não só, estão a limpar as encostas literamente, ou seja aceleração do vento será maior, posto isto, aconselho te a entrar pela estrada do cabo Roca, rumo à Peninha.Como tenho muito vento aqui onde moro, talvez dê um salto em algum dos pontos mais ventosos aqui nos arredores, cabeço de Janes, cabeço de Manique ou à aldeia do Cabreiro, este ultimo local, a 1 km de casa.
> ________
> ...



, vamos ver, vai na volta e não vai ser nada de especial, mas claro que terei sempre os devidos cuidados, se sair, quase de certeza vou a marginal e antes do Casino do Estoril viro para o autódromo para antes apanhar uma estrada que vai em direcção a da serra e ai logo se vê, tenho também um caminho que vai desde um pouco antes do acesso a Roca até ao largo da Peninha tem mais arbustos,

também descobri que dá para tirar a hélice do anemometro, resta saber onde se pode arranjar outro e já levou com um pouco mais de WD40 ,

---------------\\---------------

bom, mas neste Sábado como tinha de ir arranjar o resto do material para por a bike a rolar, ainda resolvi ir dar um salto ao Cabeço de Montachique para ver como estava por lá as coisas, no entanto o dia foi caracterizado por chuva fraca quase constante e algum vento, mas nada de significativo mais para o fim da tarde aumentou um pouco,
primeira paragem no alto de Montemor, estava algum nevoeiro e mais vento, não deu para o medir, pois chovia, nuns breves segundos ainda chegou quase aos 28 km/h,
uma imagem do local,







depois rumo ao Cabeço de Montachique, ainda sempre a chover, as estradas já com alguma agua a escorrer, terrenos já com alguma saturação, chegada ao topo, vento agreste e ainda pingava, nada que um tempinho de espera e chuva terminava, o som do vento era abismal, brutal nas estruturas da torre de vigia e antenas, no local onde parei o carro o vento notava-se pouco para a minha sorte, mas alcançado o topo ao lado do marco geodésico o vento era perigosamente forte, pois aqui não existe muros como na Peninha para nos segurar-mos e numa dada altura ia sendo literalmente atirado para o chão que e bastante rochoso, para ver valeu um projector LED de uma das antenas que ilumina o local e para me segurar relativamente, tinha o marco geodésico, claro que o facto de ir sózinho nestas coisas potencia ainda mais o perigo, pena que não haja ninguém conhecido meu, ou não, que "curta" estes eventos,
é até um dia, e acaba-se tudo,
o ventito que registei foi de 88,1 km/h, mas foram bem mais porque as rajadas eram muitas, começo a ponderar a aquisição de um melhor, até porque me cheira que já não esta a funcionar bem, a temperatura ainda marcou 13,5º C, no carro tinha 14º C,
uma imagem possível do local, pouco depois de ter passado a chuva, e depois fui fazer as medições do vento,






"mais" logo outro dia de acção, vou sacrificar a caminhada para a volta e ainda para mais o mar vai estar no aço, portanto um bom evento resta saber como vai estar de chuva que se prevê de aguaceiros e trovoadas, e neve ? nããã,
e lá, já é muita fruta junta ,

já agora refiro que o vento esta muito reduzido e estão 12,4º C.


----------



## TekClub (14 Fev 2016 às 00:29)

DaniFR disse:


> Qual é a localização desse dique?


Um deles que foi aberto nessa mesma altura fica mesmo ao lado da ponte da autoestrada A1 esse que falei e um bocado mais a frente é seguindo a estrada que vai pelo choupal...


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Fev 2016 às 00:32)

Sigo com *15°C *e o vento está incrivelmente calmo...
Lisboa está em alerta vermelho devido à agitação marítima. As ondas poderão chegar aos 14 metros de altura máxima!


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Fev 2016 às 00:37)

Vitor TT disse:


> , vamos ver, vai na volta e não vai ser nada de especial, mas claro que terei sempre os devidos cuidados, se sair, quase de certeza vou a marginal e antes do Casino do Estoril viro para o autódromo para antes apanhar uma estrada que vai em direcção a da serra e ai logo se vê, tenho também um caminho que vai desde um pouco antes do acesso a Roca até ao largo da Peninha tem mais arbustos,
> 
> também descobri que dá para tirar a hélice do anemometro, resta saber onde se pode arranjar outro e já levou com um pouco mais de WD40 ,



É impossivel não ser nada de especial, eu aqui onde moro vou ter um vendaval, cota 119 mts a 4 kms do mar, próximo da vertente sul da serra. Este evento é daqueles que não restam duvidas dado que todos os modelos apontam para vento muito forte. No periodo da nortada, o GFS, por exemplo, é o unico que melhor modela a nortada desta zona, os outros ficam aos papeis literalmente. O evento vai ser agressivo na Peninha no alto dos seus 486 metros de altitude, atenção as árvores que estão bem maltradas do ultimo vendaval violento(Outubro 2015), se puderes faz vídeos.
___________

Temperatura estavel: *14,5ºC*
Vento moderado a forte


----------



## Candy (14 Fev 2016 às 00:48)

Tem chovido coisa pouca. O vento também acalmou desde a tarde.
Sempre ouvi falar da calmaria antes da tempestade!... 
A ver... Peniche está no sítio certo para o vento anunciado 
Desde que não cause chatices, pode vir. Já o mar vai de certeza causar aborrecimentos.


----------



## Vitor TT (14 Fev 2016 às 00:51)

jonas_87 disse:


> É impossivel não ser nada de especial, eu aqui onde moro vou ter um vendaval, cota 119 mts a 5 kms do mar, próximo da vertente sul da serra. Este evento é daqueles que não restam duvidas dado que todos os modelos apontam para vento muito forte. No periodo da nortada, o GFS, por exemplo, é o unico que melhor modela a nortada desta zona, os outros ficam aos papeis literalmente. O evento vai ser agressivo na Peninha no alto dos seus 486 metros de altitude, atenção as árvores que estão bem maltradas do ultimo vendaval violento(Outubro 2015), se puderes faz vídeos.



Digo isto, esperemos que seja e que não seja dependendo do ponto de vista claro, mas há uns anos atrás estava previsto alerta vermelho de vento para um Sábado e nesse dia ia ter um passeio todo terreno, por acaso até na zona de Sintra, apesar disso não se cancelou o evento, mas eu por precaução optei por não ir inventado uma desculpa, fui o único que não fui, mas para frustração minha, vento ? foi mais uma aragem, há nortadas bem mais fortes do que este suposto vento forte para aviso vermelho, por isso, 
mas venha ele , mas sem fazer estragos, pois a serra foi muito castigada,
fazer videos posso tentar, mas o ruído do vento no micro estraga tudo e só lá vou se as condições de segurança o permitirem, pois sozinho é melhor ter juízo hehehe,

neste momento o vento já sopra um pouco mais, mas ainda nada de relevo.


----------



## Candy (14 Fev 2016 às 01:19)

Eu ia-me deitar, mas... aquelas pequenas células trazem ecos laranjas. Vamos ver se passam aqui ou se desviam.


----------



## Gongas (14 Fev 2016 às 01:23)

Por aqi


DaniFR disse:


> *Cheias podem levar à abertura de diques no Mondego*
> *
> Se o caudal aumentar "para além do que é comportável", o presidente da Câmara de Coimbra admite abrir os diques fusíveis da bacia do Mondego, para conter a subida das águas do rio.*
> 
> ...


 

onde ficam esses diques? começo a ficar preocupado com esta situação...pois já tive o mondego a anos atrás a entrar pela casa adentro.


----------



## TekClub (14 Fev 2016 às 01:28)

Gongas disse:


> Por aqi
> 
> 
> 
> onde ficam esses diques? começo a ficar preocupado com esta situação...pois já tive o mondego a anos atrás a entrar pela casa adentro.


os diques ficam nos campos do Mondego...


----------



## Candy (14 Fev 2016 às 01:32)

Está a passar de raspão. Parece de propósito. 
Provavelmente está a chover bem na marginal norte! No centro da cidade nem pinga!!!


----------



## Rachie (14 Fev 2016 às 01:33)

Na voltinha de carro de fim de semana acabei por passar pela Arrábida. Lá no topo pelas 18.10 estava nevoeiro muito intenso. 
Dia com chuva persistente por todos os locais por onde passei e também em Almada. 
Neste momento 14.6º


----------



## Candy (14 Fev 2016 às 01:35)

O Baleal deve ter apanhado com o eco avermelhado! Infelizmente a webcam da praia do Baleal tem estado em manutenção.


----------



## criz0r (14 Fev 2016 às 01:42)

Boa noite, este mês vai quase a meio e aos poucos vou tendo acumulados "generosos" para um Inverno que tem sido tudo menos bom. O dia de ontem acumulou 10,5mm e cheguei a um total de 54mm. O dia de amanhã promete ser animado, gostava de ver algum granizo, isto de só ter spray e chuva fraca já aborrece. Não chove agora e o vento começou novamente a intensificar-se. 15,3ºC e a descer muito lentamente.


----------



## david 6 (14 Fev 2016 às 01:45)

apanhei molha em Coruche prai há 20min, desde as 00h já tive 2 aguaceiros fortes na Fajarda e já vou com *7.1mm* acumulado , não esperava tanto já a esta hora, 12.4ºC











estou com sorte nos aguaceiros, espero que seja todo o dia assim hoje


----------



## TekClub (14 Fev 2016 às 02:06)

chove bem por aqui...
edit: chove torrencialmente


----------



## le2011 (14 Fev 2016 às 02:13)

Existe webcam que se possa acompanhar mau tempo no mar?


----------



## LuisFilipe (14 Fev 2016 às 02:32)

chove demais em Coimbra neste momento!!

Estou bastante preocupado com a zona do baixo mondego, a situaçao vai piorar infelizmente.


----------



## david 6 (14 Fev 2016 às 02:32)

le2011 disse:


> Existe webcam que se possa acompanhar mau tempo no mar?


 
aqui neste site tens várias webcams no litoral https://beachcam.sapo.pt/pt/livecams


----------



## Candy (14 Fev 2016 às 02:35)

le2011 disse:


> Existe webcam que se possa acompanhar mau tempo no mar?


Praia dos Supertubos, Peniche. Embora de noite não dê para ver grande coisa devido à falta de luz. A cam roda de N/NE-W-SW/S. Quando se vê luzes à direita está toda virada a norte.

https://beachcam.sapo.pt/pt/livecams/peniche-supertubos/


----------



## Candy (14 Fev 2016 às 02:39)

Wouuuuuu... o vento está a intensificar de repente! Senti agora um grande abanão na janela!


----------



## criz0r (14 Fev 2016 às 02:42)

Rajadas de vento muito fortes ainda há pouco, será assim durante toda a noite atingindo o pico amanhã à tarde.


----------



## Candy (14 Fev 2016 às 02:52)

Confirma-se o aumento do vento, por cá. Foi de repente. O vento intensificou em poucos minutos e as rajadas fortes apareceram de repente. Assobia bem e as tampas dos contentores do lixo estão a bater.


----------



## Candy (14 Fev 2016 às 02:59)

Já há registos de actividade eléctrica ao largo da Figueira da Foz.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (14 Fev 2016 às 03:18)

Vento por aqui também já se começa a intensificar.


----------



## Candy (14 Fev 2016 às 03:24)

Chove torrencialmente!!! 

EDIT: Foram poucos segundos. Acalmou logo, mas continua a chover embora pouco.


----------



## TekClub (14 Fev 2016 às 03:35)

por aqui vai  vento tanbem a aumentar de intensidade...


----------



## Candy (14 Fev 2016 às 03:38)

Nota-se a rapidez com que o vento ganha força. A cada rajada que se sente a força é mais elevada. Há uns dois minutos houve uma rajada muito forte e prolongada.
Se vai intensificar tanto como previsto... estamos tramados. Pode haver estragos.

Agora vou descansar.
Amanha, antes do almoço, vou dar uma volta por aqui e fazer umas fotos ao mar. Em zona de segurança, claro  
Boa noite para quem fica.


PS.: A intensidade do vento está mesmo a aumentar com muita rapidez!


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Fev 2016 às 03:48)

E do nada chegou vento forte, ouve-se tudo a mexer lá fora!


----------



## TekClub (14 Fev 2016 às 03:52)

por aqui tanbem rajadas muito fortes se agora esta assim amanha não sei como vai ser...


----------



## Candy (14 Fev 2016 às 04:01)

TekClub disse:


> por aqui tanbem rajadas muito fortes se agora esta assim amanha não sei como vai ser...



Quem me conhece sabe que por vezes até talvez arrisco um pouco e raramente me assusto com o vento. Confesso que acabei de me assustar! O quarto é virado a sul e acabei de ouvir vento que em nada parecia uma rajada!!!
Isto vai ficar feio!
Estou a reportar do centro de Peniche. O cabo carvoeiro fica a 3 km. Aqui no centro as ruas tendem a funcionar como que corredores de vento.

Acabei de ouvir um estrondo na rua. Qualquer cousa que caiu aqui por perto.


----------



## criz0r (14 Fev 2016 às 04:03)

Chuva fortíssima com rajadas de vento muito fortes! Já caiu granizo à pouco, Que grande temporal.


----------



## criz0r (14 Fev 2016 às 04:09)

A temperatura desceu dos 15,3 para os 13,2ºC durante a passagem deste aguaceiro intenso. Vai a caminho do Barreiro e Montijo penso eu.


----------



## TekClub (14 Fev 2016 às 04:12)

isto esta mesmo muito feio chuva e vento forte só ecos amarelos aqui na zona centro...


----------



## cactus (14 Fev 2016 às 04:25)

chuva e vento com rajadas por aqui também.


----------



## TekClub (14 Fev 2016 às 05:13)

chove torrencialmente novamente, isto pelo radar parece que se formaram 2 frentes um já entrou e outra quase a entrar...
edit:rajadas de vento muito forte...


----------



## Garcia (14 Fev 2016 às 06:16)

Bem o vento tá medonho por aqui. . 
@Candy isso aí por Peniche deve estar jeitoso deve. . :/

Happy St. (Windy)Valentine's day. . .


----------



## supercell (14 Fev 2016 às 06:23)

Reportando de praia de Mira, não se consegue dormir com o vento......


----------



## Candy (14 Fev 2016 às 06:27)

Garcia disse:


> Bem o vento tá medonho por aqui. .
> @Candy isso aí por Peniche deve estar jeitoso deve. . :/
> 
> Happy St. (Windy)Valentine's day. . .


Por cá parece estar medonho. Não sei o que se passa lá fora, mas está difícil ter um sono seguido com tanta barafunda. O barulho do vento está esquisito.


----------



## Garcia (14 Fev 2016 às 06:30)

Candy disse:


> Por cá parece estar medonho. Não sei o que se passa lá fora, mas está difícil ter um sono seguido com tanta barafunda. O barulho do vento está esquisito.


True. . O meu sono está igual. .  

Mas o vento acalmou um pouquinho desde o meu post. .


----------



## Pisfip (14 Fev 2016 às 07:56)

Bom dia, 8 graus ainda em Fátima!


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Fev 2016 às 08:20)

Boas

Sigo com vento forte, 11,8ºC e 2 mm.
As arvores já se vergam bastante.


A estação de Moinho de Pinheiro Manso,Torres Vedras já registou uma rajada de *93 km/h*.

http://portuguese.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IFIGUEIR2#history


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Fev 2016 às 08:26)

Boas!
Acabou de cair um aguaceiro bem forte por aqui. A temperatura desceu 0,8°C em 5 minutos! Sigo com *12,2°C*


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Fev 2016 às 08:33)

A estação amadora instalada no litoral sintrense, praia Grande,segue com rajada máxima de *90 km/h*.


http://www.weatherlink.com/user/beachcampgrande
___________

Até ao momento, os bombeiros de Alcabideche contam com uma ocorrência, queda de árvore no Pisão.


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Fev 2016 às 08:58)

Estou a ir para Lisboa e neste momento chove torrencialmente! Incrível!


----------



## TekClub (14 Fev 2016 às 09:15)

agora...


----------



## tiagooliveira20 (14 Fev 2016 às 09:27)

Bem, à pouco rajada de 82,7km/h a temperatura em 15 minutos passou dos 11,5º para os 8º com uma sensação térmica de 1,8º!! Impressionante!!

Agora acalmou e abriu o sol..


----------



## Geopower (14 Fev 2016 às 09:40)

bom dia. Por Telheiras céu muito nublado. Vento moderado de NW com rajadas fortes. 12.5ºC. Caiu à cerca de 30 minutos um aguaceiro moderado.


----------



## Candy (14 Fev 2016 às 09:55)

Bom dia e bom domingo.

O vento está cada vez mais forte. Cai agora um aguaceiro bastante forte.


----------



## TekClub (14 Fev 2016 às 09:56)

foi muito agressivo esta nuvem deu muitos raios e um vento fortíssimo ate faltou a luz por causa de umas árvores que ficaram seguras pela linha da edp caiu muito granizo...
e pelo radar esta a formasse ali uma células no mar aquilo vai ficar muito mau para aqui novamente...


----------



## Maravedi (14 Fev 2016 às 09:58)

Por coimbra tudo muito instável. Agora sigo com Sol e 8ºC e sem vento.... ainda há uns minutos tinha 5.3ºC, uma descarga electrica, muito granizo e rajadas monumentais ao ponto de levantar uma mesa de madeira que tinha na varanda.... foi uma tormenta que foi embora tão depressa como chegou, pois nem um minuto antes eu estava a comentar que estava um lindo dia de sol para ir fotografar....

bem, vou abandonar o ninho e fazer uns clikes ao mondego


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Fev 2016 às 10:02)

Bem por aqui foi uma noite "infernal", acordei sobressaltado por volta das 4 da manhã com vento forte, diria na casa dos 80 km7h, acompanhado de aguaceiros fortes.
Depois a intensidade de ambos baixou, até por volta das 7 horas, em voltou a ficar mais forte.
Neste momento sigo com sol, e com vento moderado a forte.


*Deslizamento de terras provoca estrangulamento de via*

Este deslizamento provocou o estrangulamento de via entre Frazoeira e Dornes, no lugar de Praça de Lobos.

O local foi devidamente sinalizado e trânsito a está efectuar-se pela faixa não obstruída e berma e não existe ainda previsão de quanto tempo a estrada vai continuar com obstrução de faixa.

A nível nacional, a Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil registou, entre as 00h00 até às 20h00 de ontem, um total de 580 situações devido ao mau tempo.

http://noticiasdozezere.pt/freguesias/nossa-senhora-do-pranto/8532-deslizamento-de-terras/


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Fev 2016 às 10:09)

Sigo com vento forte , *12,5ºC* e *2 mm.*
Falando do vento, nada de extraordinário, por enquanto.


----------



## Maravedi (14 Fev 2016 às 10:20)

manhã imprevisível por Coimbra... já tive 5,3ºC, à 17 minutos reportei 8,0ºC e agora já subiu até aos 10,2ºC ... Nunca tinha registado mudanças tão repentinas de temperatura... neste preciso momento quando comecei a escrever estava sol, mas agora já está o céu a fechar e a escuridão que se aproxima do lado da Figueira da Foz é "medonha"... acho que vem ai mais um evento...


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Fev 2016 às 10:21)




----------



## Maravedi (14 Fev 2016 às 10:31)

E o "novo" evento já começou... temperatura a cair, vento a aumentar intensamente e chuva a iniciar.


----------



## VimDePantufas (14 Fev 2016 às 10:32)

Bom dia, a manhã tem sido bastante ventosa com aguaceiros a intercalarem com o sol.
Neste momento e devido ao aguaceiro que cai a temperatura é de 9,7º C sendo que é o valor mínimo das últimas 24 horas, ou seja cada vez que cai um aguaceiro a temperatura tende a descer mais um pouco.
As rajadas de vento de quando em vez são muito fortes.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Fev 2016 às 10:33)

VimDePantufas disse:


> Bom dia, a manhã tem sido bastante ventosa com aguaceiros a intercalarem com o sol.
> Neste momento e devido ao aguaceiro que cai a temperatura é de 9,7º C sendo que é o valor mínimo das últimas 24 horas, ou seja cada vez que cai um aguaceiro a temperatura tende a desce mais um pouco.
> As rajadas de vento de quando em vez são muito fortes.



Na serra do socorro, deve estar à maneira. 
________

Entretanto nova ocorrência, desta feita dos Bombeiros de Cascais, na Areia muito próximo do guincho, passo a citar " Queda de elementos de construção em Estrutura Edificada"


----------



## tiagooliveira20 (14 Fev 2016 às 10:36)

Isto está a começar a ficar caótico, já tive relatos de telhados de casas arrancados, sinais de trânsito a voar!! Se não acalma entretanto com os terrenos tão alagados está sujeito a fazer lembrar Janeiro de 2013!!


----------



## david 6 (14 Fev 2016 às 10:44)

por aqui *13ºC* a temperatura ia a subir mas estagnou agora, o acumulado até agora foi *7.8mm* (7.1 na primeira hora e meia do dia e mais 0.7 no resto... vamos ver se vem mais uns aguaceiros que agora é que vai começar), rajada máxima *44.5km/h* que para estes lados já é bastante, vento continua animado e ainda vai animar mais


----------



## VimDePantufas (14 Fev 2016 às 10:48)

jonas_87 disse:


> Na serra do socorro, deve estar à maneira.
> ________
> 
> Entretanto nova ocorrência, desta feita dos Bombeiros de Cascais, na Areia muito próximo do guincho, passo a citar " Queda de elementos de construção em Estrutura Edificada"



Pois Jonas, hoje por volta das 8.30 da manhã tive que levar um dos meus cachorros ao veterinário, acontece que já haviam algumas árvores caídas na
estrada, a condução pode ser complicada, até porque em certos locais árvores de menor porte dobram-se literalmente sobre a estrada .


----------



## VimDePantufas (14 Fev 2016 às 10:54)

Entretanto não chove e a temperatura mesmo com sol entre as nuvens, baixou para os 8.7º C


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Fev 2016 às 10:57)

Por aqui o céu está a começar a escurecer muito, e o vento continua.
Já ouvi os primeiros trovões.
Nota-se algum arrefecimento.
No radar vê-se uma célula alaranjada sobre Ourém.

Começou agora novamente a chover.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Fev 2016 às 10:58)

Boa aberta, muito sol e vento um pouco mais forte.
*12,5ºC*


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Fev 2016 às 11:14)

Chove torrencialmente com rajadas de vento forte!

PS - 11:14 - A temperatura está a cair ao ritmo de -0,6ºC por minuto!


----------



## Candy (14 Fev 2016 às 11:28)

Andam chapas no ar na rua. Já vi uma ir contra um carro.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Fev 2016 às 11:29)

Aguaceiro acompanhado por vento muito forte.
A temperatura caiu dos 13,3ºC para os actuais 10,8ºC.


----------



## miguel (14 Fev 2016 às 11:36)

Setúbal deve estar em Marrocos, aqui nada de vento mal abana as folhas! chuva não vi ainda nada, tenho apenas 1,2mm da madrugada e está um belo dia de sol..bahh o fiasco continua 

23,8mm até agora este mês e só com sorte não é um mês seco aqui 

estão 14,0ºC nem frio chega aqui


----------



## david 6 (14 Fev 2016 às 11:39)

que temporal doido agora com a chegada do aguaceiro o vento passou se também rajada agora de *50km/h *(que é muito para estes lados)!!!!!! , a porta estava aberta entrou me palha para dentro de casa


----------



## TekClub (14 Fev 2016 às 11:39)

já começa a ficar agreste novamente por aqui...


----------



## david 6 (14 Fev 2016 às 11:41)

rajada nova agora mesmo *60km/h*, mas que temporal que se abateu agora


----------



## david 6 (14 Fev 2016 às 11:47)

temperatura a cair a pique, tinha 13ºC antes do aguaceiro e em 10min ou nem tanto já vou com *10.3º*, o wind chill está nos 5ºC, vento médio nos *33km/h* aqui nesta zona muito raramente passa os 30km/h, rajada máxima já disse antes os *60km/h* neste aguaceiro e vai chovendo


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (14 Fev 2016 às 11:52)

Por aqui vento muito forte e acompanhado também de alguns aguaceiros.


----------



## Profetaa (14 Fev 2016 às 11:55)

Manhã começou com forte ventania  em Febres .
Registei rajada de 83km/h...e estragos !
https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100010245376735


----------



## david 6 (14 Fev 2016 às 11:58)

tive a minima do dia agora com o aguaceiro  *9.6ºC* o acumlado subiu pouco de 7.8 para *8.5mm*, foi mais vento e frio que chuva, agora o sol já aparece e o vento acalmou um pouco


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Fev 2016 às 12:04)

Arrefecimento momentâneo sem qualquer precipitação, interessante.
*11,5ºC
*
Flanco oeste da serra bem negro, trata-se da célula que aparece na radar, vamos la ver se passa aqui.
O acumulado mantém-se raquítico, apenas *2,1 mm*.


----------



## david 6 (14 Fev 2016 às 12:10)

mesmo agora com o sol a temperatura já não sobe, *9.7ºC*


----------



## fhff (14 Fev 2016 às 12:11)

Pela Merceana, Alenquer, a electricidade anda ao sabor do vento. desde as 0930, que a luz vai e vem. vento forte e aguaceiros intercalados por periodos de acalmia e abertas. temperatura de 12 graus. As rajadas metem respeito.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Fev 2016 às 12:13)

Granizo por aqui.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Fev 2016 às 12:15)

A temperatura mantém-se em queda, registo *8,6ºC*, notavel.
Vendaval brutal.


----------



## fhff (14 Fev 2016 às 12:19)

Queria ir ao Montejunto. Poder-se-á esperar alguma coisa? A minha mulher não está a achar piada à ideia...


----------



## Geiras (14 Fev 2016 às 12:22)

Forte aguaceiro com rajadas fortíssimas a acompanhar há pouco em Mem Martins.
Granizo à mistura.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Fev 2016 às 12:26)

Geiras disse:


> Forte aguaceiro com rajadas fortíssimas a acompanhar há pouco em Mem Martins.
> Granizo à mistura.



Deve ter sido o que passou por aqui, e o arrefecimento que provocou? 
Faço ideia a descarga de gelo na serra.
Se aqui a temperatura desceu aos 8,5ºC, na serra deve ter descido aos 4/5ºC.






___________

*9,0ºC*
Vento forte


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Fev 2016 às 12:27)

Por aqui o vento forte não dá tréguas, não está muito fácil para andar na rua.
Os cabos de telecomunicações quase que se cruzam um pelo outro.
Sigo com 12.9ºC( junto á janela, para ver se o termómetro não ganha assas.)


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Fev 2016 às 12:35)

Entretanto algumas ocorrências.






_________


*9,9ºC* em subida
Vento forte
*3 mm*


----------



## Rachie (14 Fev 2016 às 12:37)

Aqui por Cacilhas às 11.55 caiu algum granizo (não sei se já tinha caído mais antes, estava a dormir ). Neste momento 13.6° e algum vento. 

 Edit: temperatura estava estável mas começou agora a baixar. Baixou 2 décimas enquanto escrevi este post (14.4°)


----------



## david 6 (14 Fev 2016 às 12:37)

aproxima se outro aguaceiro, escuridão a norte, que venha ele


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Fev 2016 às 12:38)

*Abertura dos diques ajudou a controlar situação*

A ligeira melhoria das condições climatéricas, associada à abertura automática dos diques do Mondego valeu a Coimbra uma "noite mais sossegada" do que tinha sido previsto, disse à Lusa fonte da proteção civil de Coimbra.

"A situação não se agravou durante a noite, mas continua muito complicada", resumiu um elemento do Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) de Coimbra.

A localidade de Cabouco continua ameaçada pelo caudal do rio Ceira, havendo à volta de 30 casas inundadas, e o Mondego invadiu o Parque Verde na margem direita, a Praça da Canção e o Mosteiro de Santa Clara na margem esquerda.

http://www.dn.pt/portugal/interior/abertura-dos-diques-ajudou-a-controlar-situacao-5029185.html


----------



## miguel (14 Fev 2016 às 12:42)

Vai pingando! o vento é muitas vezes fraco mas por vezes sopra com algumas rajadas, ainda não foi alem dos 51km/h logo ao inicio da manhã

12,7ºC
1,2mm


----------



## Rachie (14 Fev 2016 às 12:42)

Neste momento sol mas com nuvem bem escura a Este.
Vê -se mal mas o rio está muito agitado e lamacento.


----------



## ruijacome (14 Fev 2016 às 12:44)

jonas_87 disse:


> Entretanto algumas ocorrências.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nada de mais... para já


----------



## david 6 (14 Fev 2016 às 12:50)

temporatal de novo


----------



## huguh (14 Fev 2016 às 12:51)

foto do facebook do nível da água do rio Mondego na ponte da A1, vista a partir da ponte dos casais


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Fev 2016 às 12:57)

jonas_87 disse:


> Granizo por aqui.



Naquele momento do aguaceiro, fiz um video, não é nada de especial, ainda assim fica o registo.
Ja ha muito tempo que não presenciava a queda de granizo.

Aproximação da celula.






Granizo


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Fev 2016 às 13:04)

Incrivel, na cidade de *Torres Vedras* houve uma rajada de *107 km/h.*
Nota: A cidade encontra-se num vale

http://portuguese.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ILISBOAT4


----------



## Rachie (14 Fev 2016 às 13:07)

Começa agora a chover. Temperatura em queda 13.3°
Curiosamente a HR também está a descer!!! Devo ter o sensor avariado.


----------



## criz0r (14 Fev 2016 às 13:09)

Boa tarde, vento forte a muito forte durante toda a noite e alguma chuva, mas agora intensificou-se muito, já vi algumas placas pelo ar que não sei de onde vieram, neste momento chove moderado com rajadas muito fortes, sem anemómetro arrisco a olho em 100/110 km/h. Temperatura nos 10,7 e a descer.


----------



## Candy (14 Fev 2016 às 13:18)

A estação meteorológica do Cabo Carvoeiro vai de mal a pior. Desde dezembro que se encontra danificada. Hoje está pior. Nem sei como ainda consegue debitar dados!
Foto de 10 de janeiro 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Foto de hoje
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




O mar está alteroso. Está maré baixa. Mais logo, à maré cheia, deve causar problemas na costa.
Não registrei imagens agora. Mais logo será mais relevante.


----------



## joaoantoniovaz (14 Fev 2016 às 13:22)

Vento forte, períodos de chuva forte e chuva-neve. Arrefecimento acentuado. Já houve um trovão bem visível é audível


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Fev 2016 às 13:27)

São 13:27 da tarde , estão* 9,9ºC*
Frio, finalmente!


----------



## Candy (14 Fev 2016 às 13:31)

Foto de um amigo.
Entrada do porto de Peniche. Pode-se ver o mar a rebentar no mole junto ao farolim do molhe oeste.


----------



## david 6 (14 Fev 2016 às 13:33)

minima no ultimo aguaceiro nos 8.7ºC, agora estou com 9.9ºC e aproxima se outro aguaceiro


----------



## romeupaz (14 Fev 2016 às 13:34)

RECORDE DE VENTO agora mesmo para a estação Leiria Centro
Velocidade do Vento Máxima 75 km/h de 225° em 14-Feb-2016 13:29


----------



## miguel (14 Fev 2016 às 13:37)

Vento por vezes moderado e os pingos de a pouco fizeram subir o acumulado do dia para 1,4mm 

Agora sol e 11,3ºC que é a mínima do dia


----------



## VimDePantufas (14 Fev 2016 às 13:38)

Vento com intensidade fortíssima diria mesmo violento ,


----------



## david 6 (14 Fev 2016 às 13:42)

aguaceiro já chegou o vento aumentou de intensidade de novo, acumulado subiu para *9.1mm*, temperatura a descer 9.5ºC


----------



## VimDePantufas (14 Fev 2016 às 13:54)

Rajada de *120,5 km/h *
http://bit.ly/1RCgMkG


----------



## criz0r (14 Fev 2016 às 13:54)

Aguaceiro forte em aproximação, a velocidade média do vento é qualquer coisa de incrível, nem a rajada impressiona tanto.


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Fev 2016 às 13:56)

Wow!! A temperatura desceu dos *12,3°C *para os *10,5°C* em 5 minutos, com a aproximação desta célula:


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Fev 2016 às 14:07)

Neste momento por aqui está o vento mais forte do dia, o RS  levou um grande esticão.
Aguaceiro moderado
*8,9ºC *


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (14 Fev 2016 às 14:08)

Rajadas de vento fortíssimas! Não tenho estação meteorológicas mas diria que as rajadas aqui estão a rondar os 110-120km/h !


----------



## criz0r (14 Fev 2016 às 14:09)

A temperatura já estava nos 13,3ºC e mais uma vez caiu para os 10,7ºC. Se a altitude fosse maior..


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Fev 2016 às 14:11)

Que vendaval!
*8,3ºC*


----------



## VimDePantufas (14 Fev 2016 às 14:11)

MIGUEL_DKs disse:


> Rajadas de vento fortíssimas! Não tenho estação meteorológicas mas diria que as rajadas aqui estão a rondar os 110-120km/h !


Confirmo Miguel está complicado, muito perigoso para conduzir e todos os cuidados são poucos


----------



## Candy (14 Fev 2016 às 14:12)

Na Nazaré já há registos de danos em esplanadas de cafés/restaurantes.


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Fev 2016 às 14:13)

Cheias em Coja e Anseriz, concelho de Arganil.

Fotos da nossa espectadora Rute Pedrosa.


----------



## Squirrel (14 Fev 2016 às 14:14)

Boa Tarde,

Pois por aqui o vento está como há muito tempo não o via, sempre forte, como alguém comentou lá atrás, nem são as rajadas o que surpreende mas sim a constância do forte vento...

As árvores pequenas andam num reboliço!

Abraço!


----------



## ruijacome (14 Fev 2016 às 14:16)

Temperatura a cair..

9.3ºc com sensação térmica de 5.3ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Fev 2016 às 14:17)

Depois da tempestade ( neste caso apenas chuva, o vento mantem-se louco) vem a bonança,ainda que temporária. 
8,5ºC com sol, muito bom descarregamento de frio!


----------



## VimDePantufas (14 Fev 2016 às 14:19)

Grande carga de granizo ... a temperatura desce ao sabor do vento que é  muito ... caiu a pique para os 7,3 ºC , se tivéssemos frio em altitude outro galo cantaria , masa esse não existe,  a direcção do vento tende a mudar o rumo


----------



## david 6 (14 Fev 2016 às 14:25)

outro aguaceiro neste momento, pena a temperatura subir quando acaba o aguaceiro, se fosse maior altitude..


----------



## Geopower (14 Fev 2016 às 14:25)

aguaceiro forte neste momento. Vento forte de NW com rajadas. 12.2ºC


----------



## david 6 (14 Fev 2016 às 14:26)

elah trouxe umas rajadas mais fortes este aguaceiro de novo, rajada contra a janela que até entrou água pelas gretas da janela para o quarto por causa da rajada


----------



## AJJ (14 Fev 2016 às 14:29)

Incrível o vento e chuvada que estiveram aqui este inicio de tarde e que continuam.

As portas da sala mesmo com as persianas apanham agua.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Fev 2016 às 14:35)

Temporal brutal lá fora.
Aguaceiro moderado a  fazer temperatura a cair aos *7,5ºC*! (minima do dia).
Faço ideia na serra.. na cota 500m, certamente condições atmosféricas extremas.


----------



## david 6 (14 Fev 2016 às 15:07)

o vento está pior agora, em termos de aguaceiros não tenho tido agora nos ultimos 40min, agora é que dava jeito aguaceiro como o vento está se viesse um aguaceiro ia dar rajadas valentes


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Fev 2016 às 15:36)

*Esplanada destruída pelo vento na Nazaré*
A marginal está cortada ao trânsito devido ao vento que está a empurrar a areia para a via

A marginal da Nazaré está cortada ao trânsito devido ao vento que está a empurrar a areia para a via e já destruiu a esplanada de uma gelataria, informou hoje a capitania do Porto.

“Cortámos o trânsito cerca das 11:30, sobretudo por causa do vento que está a empurrar a areia, e para prevenir eventuais galgamentos do mar que se possam verificar nas próximas horas”, disse à agência Lusa Gomes Agostinho, capitão do Porto da Nazaré.

http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/m...=facebook&utm_medium=social&utm_content=-post

Por aqui o vento continua a meter medo, e cai agora também uns aguaceiros moderados.
Vamos ver se a net e a electricidade se aguentam.

*** INFORMAÇÃO HORÁRIA (13:00) ***
Detalhada em http://www.meteotomar.info
A Temperatura atual é de 9.3 ºC e a Humidade Relativa de 84 %.
O vento sopra à velocidade de 20.9 km/h da direção O.
A Precipitação na última hora foi de 1.0 mm.
A pressão atmosférica é de 1014.2 hPa e com tendência a descer.

Dados: *Meteo Tomar*


----------



## miguel (14 Fev 2016 às 15:38)

Aqui o único destaque é o tempo mais frio de resto pouca chuva nada de granizo e vento quase sempre fraco só por vezes moderado, não fui ainda alem dos 51km/h devo ser o local do Pais com menos vento, muito graças a barreira de serras que tenho a NW

11,6ºC
1,6mm


----------



## Candy (14 Fev 2016 às 15:40)

Temporal medonho!!! Já não distingo rajada de vento médio!


----------



## david 6 (14 Fev 2016 às 15:40)

grande ventania neste momento, vento a piorar notavelmente


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Fev 2016 às 15:45)

Aqui os constantes aguaceiros fazem isto à temperatura! Mesmo assim desce muito bem, ronda os *10ºC* e a tendência é para descer mais se o sol não se meter muito 







Acumulado de* 2,8 mm *
Rajada máxima de* 70 km/h 
*
Agora parece que acalmou tudo...


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Fev 2016 às 15:49)

Esta acalmia do vento e da chuva é estranha. A esperança que venha trovoada vai diminuindo...
Sigo com *10,8°C*.


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Fev 2016 às 15:51)

Eco amarelo visível agora no radar sobre a Serra d'Aire e Candeeiros. 
O vento continua medonho, até fiquei "maluco" quando vi que o IPMA prolongou o alerta para o distrito de Santarém, até ás 15 horas de amanhã.


----------



## david 6 (14 Fev 2016 às 15:58)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Eco amarelo visível agora no radar sobre a Serra d'Aire e Candeeiros.
> O vento continua medonho, até fiquei "maluco" quando vi que o IPMA prolongou o alerta para o distrito de Santarém, até ás 15 horas de amanhã.


 
até às 18h 

será que no topo da serra de aire (679m) cai alguns flocos?


----------



## Candy (14 Fev 2016 às 16:03)

Acalmou um pouco. Bolas!!!


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Fev 2016 às 16:06)

david 6 disse:


> até às 18h
> 
> será que no topo da serra de aire (679m) cai alguns flocos?



Pois eu queria dizer até ás 18...

Não sei, vamos lá a ver, ainda hoje não vi por aqui o luismeteo3, ele é que costuma estar mais em cima deste assunto, mas claro nada é impossível.

*Nos distritos de Coimbra, Castelo Branco, Santarém e Leiria o vento forte substituiu a chuva como a maior ameaça para as populações*

No Entroncamento, rajadas de vento forte contribuíram para o desmoronamento de uma casa devoluta, não havendo registo de feridos.

Mais a sul, em Santarém, a Estrada Nacional 365/14 foi cortada junto à Ponte dos Alcaides, devido à subida do caudal do rio Alviela, mas as autoridades acreditam que a situação estará "regularizada dentro de um par de horas".

http://www.dn.pt/portugal/interior/...castelo-branco-santarem-e-leiria-5029340.html


----------



## criz0r (14 Fev 2016 às 16:21)

Mais um aguaceiro que parece estar a aproximar-se, vento forte e constante. Entretanto sem chuva e a temperatura agora está nos 11,8ºC.


----------



## david 6 (14 Fev 2016 às 16:23)

aguaceiro a passar ao lado com arco iris:







neste momento vai se tapando com um aguaceiro a vir direito a mim


----------



## david 6 (14 Fev 2016 às 16:29)

passado 5min, temporallllllll


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (14 Fev 2016 às 16:29)

Por aqui o vento parece finalmente ter acalmado


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Fev 2016 às 16:31)

Rajadas valentes por aqui, o vento tem os seus momentos violentos...


----------



## Fantkboy (14 Fev 2016 às 16:34)

Vento Moderado com rajadas Fortes em Arranhó (Arruda dos Vinhos).

Vai chuviscando de vez em quando.

Sensação Térmica Muito desconfortável

Temperatura nos 10.5 Cº e a baixar.

Um bom FDS


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Fev 2016 às 16:36)

O vento mantem-se bastante forte.
*10,5ºC*
Claramente um dos dias mais frios deste inverno, muitas casas aqui ao pé com as lareiras/salamandras a trabalhar.


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Fev 2016 às 16:36)

*Subida do Mondego leva enguias para o mosteiro de Santa Clara-a-Velha*

As esplanadas do Parque Verde, em Coimbra, estão submersas, enguias nadam pelos claustros do Mosteiro de Santa Clara-a-Velha e várias casas e estabelecimentos inundaram na cidade, depois de uma noite em claro para habitantes e comerciantes locais.

Em Coimbra, as esplanadas do Parque Verde voltaram a ficar submersas, as águas do Mondego inundaram novamente o Mosteiro de Santa Clara-a-Velha , o campo de golfe da Quinta das Lágrimas está transformado numa grande piscina e algumas ruas estão cortadas ao trânsito.

http://www.asbeiras.pt/2016/02/subi...velha/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook

*Mau tempo: encontrada bicicleta do homem desaparecido*

Ler mais em: http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/cm_ao_min..._72_ocorrencias_registadas_desde_as_0000.html

Por aqui sigo com 11.8ºC, mas a sensação térmica é muito grande.


----------



## Candy (14 Fev 2016 às 16:38)

Já me arrependi de dizer que acalmou! O vento voltou a ganhar força e está o céu todo negro!!! 

Vendaval de novo!!!  K'horror!!!


----------



## criz0r (14 Fev 2016 às 16:38)

Ahahah eu sei que não tem piada mas essa das enguias está demais


----------



## Candy (14 Fev 2016 às 16:40)

Isto está feio! E agora com aguaceiro forte que passa quase deitado!


----------



## david 6 (14 Fev 2016 às 16:40)

nova rajada máxima de hoje *65km/h* agora mesmo , isto é bastante para esta zona (baixa altitude e longe do litoral) também choveu um pouco mas estes aguaceiros trazem mais vento que chuva, eu fui feito tonto fui para o vento ahah, é lindo sentir a nossa incapacidade de combater a natureza  acumulado sobe pouco com estes aguaceiros subiu para *9.8mm*, temperatura caiu para *9.3ºC*


----------



## david 6 (14 Fev 2016 às 16:46)

antes de chegar o aguaceiro via se estas cortinas de chuva











agora já faz sol e o vento acalmou bastante


----------



## Pedro Mindz (14 Fev 2016 às 16:51)

Céu limpo por Lisboa, mais uma frente que passou, venha a próxima.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (14 Fev 2016 às 16:52)

Tenho casa num dos pontos mais altos da Serra de Aire e Candeeiros (Vale de Barreiras) e por enquanto apenas faz um frio de rachar. Se nevar será pela noitinha e será água-neve, não me parece que possa nevar.


----------



## Candy (14 Fev 2016 às 17:08)

Vim perto do Cabo carvoeiro... esqueçam lá as fotos. É praticamente impossível!


----------



## TekClub (14 Fev 2016 às 17:09)

Isto hoje não a meio de acalmar tanta chuva por vezes de granizo e vento muito forte...


----------



## Squirrel (14 Fev 2016 às 17:09)

E recomeçaram as rajadas por aqui... A ver como vai continuar...


----------



## david 6 (14 Fev 2016 às 17:11)

outro aguaceiro, fraco este, deu de novo um aumento das rajadas mas nada comparado ao anterior

edit: moderado agora  este ao contrario dos outros traz mais chuva que vento


----------



## João Ferreira (14 Fev 2016 às 17:12)

Boa tarde, 
Forte aguaceiro de granizo


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Fev 2016 às 17:13)

Boa tarde. Que grande saraivada que cai aqui. Ficou o chão todo branco... muito vento também.


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Fev 2016 às 17:13)

Trovoada!!!


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Fev 2016 às 17:14)

Aguaceiro moderado passou agora, mal caiu granizo. 

Trovão agora!


----------



## david 6 (14 Fev 2016 às 17:15)

chuva forte 

PS: estou a ver que pelos relatos de trovoadas que os aguaceiros agora mudaram e trazem mais chuva que vento


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Fev 2016 às 17:16)

A temperatura baixou imenso!!! *8,9°C*


----------



## david 6 (14 Fev 2016 às 17:19)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Tenho casa num dos pontos mais altos da Serra de Aire e Candeeiros (Vale de Barreiras) e por enquanto apenas faz um frio de rachar. Se nevar será pela noitinha e será água-neve, não me parece que possa nevar.


 
se for como o google earth diz estás prai a 450 metros, não sabes a temperatura que tens? o topo da aire tem 679 metros


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Fev 2016 às 17:19)

Parece que nenhum site identificou a DEA

*8,6ºC*

Volta uma aberta


----------



## AnDré (14 Fev 2016 às 17:19)

Após o último aguaceiro, a temperatura em Caneças (aos 300m) desdeu aos* 6,5ºC* em Caneças.


----------



## david 6 (14 Fev 2016 às 17:21)

já passou o aguaceiro, acumulado subiu para *11.3mm*, temperatura desceu para *8.3ºC* (wind chill foi para os 3.8ºC)


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Fev 2016 às 17:23)

Até me ardem os olhos quando abro as janelas por causa do frio. *8,6°C*.


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Fev 2016 às 17:25)

A nuvem do aguaceiro ainda a largar bem







Até tirava fotos a norte mas se abrir a janela voa a casa toda...


----------



## david 6 (14 Fev 2016 às 17:25)

*8ºC*, sensção térmica 3.7ºC


----------



## Pedro Mindz (14 Fev 2016 às 17:31)

david 6 disse:


> se for como o google earth diz estás prai a 450 metros, não sabes a temperatura que tens? o topo da aire tem 679 metros



Sim estou a 457 metros, não há nenhuma povoação (que eu saiba) mais elevada na Serra de Aire e Candeeiros pois o resto é serra despovoada. 
Neste momento estou com 6º, no topo da serra devem estar 5º..


----------



## JoCa (14 Fev 2016 às 17:32)

Temperatura a cair bem. Neste momento aguaceiro forte com descida de temperatura 7,8ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Fev 2016 às 17:32)

Vento muito forte, o RS levou 2º esticão do dia lol
*3,9 mm
9,7ºC
*
Amanhã será um dia igualmente muito ventoso, como estará céu limpo durante tarde pode ser que entre o efeito de aceleração do vento da vertente sul, ou seja, faça ainda mais vento que os modelos apontam, vamos ver.


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Fev 2016 às 17:34)

Acumulado rápido de *0,2 mm *

Se tivesse uma estação aqui tinha sido mais com aquele eco amarelo.

Festival de aguaceiros vai se pondo em fila em Lisboa


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Fev 2016 às 17:37)

É incrível como a temperatura varia em tão pouco tempo. Já sigo com *9,3°C*.


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Fev 2016 às 17:41)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Tenho casa num dos pontos mais altos da Serra de Aire e Candeeiros (Vale de Barreiras) e por enquanto apenas faz um frio de rachar. Se nevar será pela noitinha e será água-neve, não me parece que possa nevar.



@Pedro Mindz se puderes tirar algumas fotos de como está a Serra de Aire, agradecia. 
Abraço


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Fev 2016 às 17:41)

Aqui o vento deu folga por uns minutos, mas retomou agora á pouco, trazendo consigo também aguaceiros moderados.


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Fev 2016 às 17:44)

Céu negro a norte, preparem para mais uma chuveirada!


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Fev 2016 às 17:54)

Granizada do ano!!!! Dilúvio autêntico!


----------



## david 6 (14 Fev 2016 às 17:55)

lindo aguaceiro a passar ao lado, nem me importo que esteja a passar ao lado, já mostrou a sua beleza só na vista:
















entretanto a temperatura estagnou nos 8ºC


----------



## AnDré (14 Fev 2016 às 17:57)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Granizada do ano!!!! Dilúvio autêntico!



No Dolce Vita Tejo, a chuva (ou granizo) pareciam tambores. Entretanto em Caneças, segundo a minha namorada, a temperatura caiu para os 5,6ºC neste aguaceiro.


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Fev 2016 às 18:02)

Muito granizo por aqui! A temperatura desceu para os *8,2°C*.


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Fev 2016 às 18:03)

Mesmo em cima! A chuva continua mais fraca!


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Fev 2016 às 18:03)

Rajadas de vento impressionantes!


----------



## Squirrel (14 Fev 2016 às 18:05)

Aguaceiro ligeiro e vento...


----------



## JAlves (14 Fev 2016 às 18:06)

Nheeee, tudo ao lado!


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Fev 2016 às 18:10)

Antes da célula chegar:


----------



## david 6 (14 Fev 2016 às 18:11)

aguaceiro fraco *7.9ºC*


----------



## Pedro Mindz (14 Fev 2016 às 18:12)

Miguel96 disse:


> @Pedro Mindz se puderes tirar algumas fotos de como está a Serra de Aire, agradecia.
> Abraço


Até tirava amigo, com toda a disponibilidade mas já cheguei a Lisboa, a casa é de fim-de-semana.. A mata da Mira já está bem submersa, com grandes lagos e o olho já rebentou..

Está aqui uma imagem tirada por mim dia 7 de Fevereiro.


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Fev 2016 às 18:12)

Que chuvada brutal!!! Tanto granizo!!


----------



## Jodamensil (14 Fev 2016 às 18:12)

Pessoal entre hoje e amanhã qual vai ser o período mais crítico para toda a zona de Lisboa e arredores?


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Fev 2016 às 18:15)

*Mau tempo: encontrado corpo do homem desaparecido*

Encontrada corpo de ciclista desaparecido O corpo do homem que estava desaparecido desde sábado à tarde e que tinha sido levado pelas águas do rio Vouga, na Estrada da Cambeia, em Angeja, Albergaria-a-Velha.


http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/cm_ao_min..._72_ocorrencias_registadas_desde_as_0000.html

*Polícia Marítima retira seis pessoas da zona do Farol da Nazaré*

Estrada está cortada, mas as pessoas desceram a encosta a pé tendo sido surpreendidas pelos ventos muitos fortes

Seis pessoas foram esta tarde retiradas pela Polícia Martítima da zona do Forte de S. Miguel, na Nazaré, onde ficaram retidas devido à ocorrência de ventos com mais de 100 quilómetros por hora, informou a capitania do Porto local.

http://www.dn.pt/portugal/interior/...ssoas-da-zona-do-farol-da-nazare-5029560.html


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Fev 2016 às 18:18)

Temperatura caiu para os *7,5ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Fev 2016 às 18:20)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Até tirava amigo, com toda a disponibilidade mas já cheguei a Lisboa, a casa é de fim-de-semana.. A mata da Mira já está bem submersa, com grandes lagos e o olho já rebentou..
> 
> Está aqui uma imagem tirada por mim dia 7 de Fevereiro.








Esta foi a foto que saiu hoje numa crónica no mediotejo.net.
A foto está no tópico http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico...a-d-aire-e-candeeiros.8371/page-2#post-541484


----------



## nelson972 (14 Fev 2016 às 18:26)

Essa foto e' de arquivo. Este ano ainda não encheu dessa maneira.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Fev 2016 às 18:27)

A serra está negra, impressionante, mais um aguaceiro para linha de sintra.


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Fev 2016 às 18:27)

O céu está outra vez negríssimo para norte! Vem aí mais uma carga de água. *8,4°C*.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (14 Fev 2016 às 18:29)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Esta foi a foto que saiu hoje numa crónica no mediotejo.net.
> A foto está no tópico http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico...a-d-aire-e-candeeiros.8371/page-2#post-541484



A foto é de arquivo pelo simples facto que na foto o céu está completamente limpo 

No entanto se continuar a chover mais 1/2 dias como tem chovido é muito provável que chegue a esse ponto.


----------



## miguel (14 Fev 2016 às 18:30)

Até agora tudo ao lado nem granizo vi nem sequer um aguaceiro moderado!! vento uma desilusão não passou os 58km/h uma dia banal...


----------



## AnDré (14 Fev 2016 às 18:31)

4,9C em Caneças!
Aos 300m de atitude.


----------



## VimDePantufas (14 Fev 2016 às 18:32)

Acabou de cair mais um forte aguaceiro de granizo, a temperatura encontra-se nos 5,7º C
Mais aguaceiros a aproximarem-se, os topos das nuvens estão interessantes


----------



## Candy (14 Fev 2016 às 18:32)

Tiagolco disse:


> Trovoada!!!


Há pessoas com sorte! humpf...


----------



## Prates (14 Fev 2016 às 18:35)

Boa tarde, filmado por volta das 17h45 na Carvalha, Arruda dos Vinhos cerca de 300 metros de altitude e o carro marcava 4,5 graus.


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Fev 2016 às 18:35)

Candy disse:


> Há pessoas com sorte! humpf...


Só foi uma! Nem vi o relâmpago...


----------



## Teles (14 Fev 2016 às 18:37)

Boas por aqui o dia tem sido de bastante vento , algumas árvores caídas , aguaceiros com granizo por vezes sendo forte , temperatura actual de 8,5ºC























Um video feito hoje na serra dos Candeeiros onde o vento era bastante forte ver em HD


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Fev 2016 às 18:39)

Bem, isto deu muitas voltas o aguaceiros acabou por cair aqui, vento mantem-se agressivo.

Momentos antes do aguaceiro se abater em Alcabideche.






Ainda deu para fotografar a cortina de precipitação, provavelmente a cair na zona do Guincho.


----------



## Squirrel (14 Fev 2016 às 18:43)

Entretanto o IPMA estendeu o aviso laranja de vento, para Lisboa, até às 23h59m59s de amanhã...

O que indicia que depois das 24h00 surgirá eventualmente outro aviso.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Fev 2016 às 18:46)

Squirrel disse:


> Entretanto o IPMA estendeu o aviso laranja de vento, para Lisboa, até às 23h59m59s de amanhã...
> 
> O que indicia que depois das 24h00 surgirá eventualmente outro aviso.



Atenção, alargaram o aviso laranja por mais 3 horas, foi isso que aconteceu.
Acho muito bem, aqui continua muito forte, não noto practicamente quebra nenhuma na intensidade, então quando vem aguaceiros o vento fica louco.


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Fev 2016 às 18:50)

Chegou-me uma fotografia da serra de Montejunto ainda há pouco. Relatos de queda de granizo e provavelmente água-neve (noutros relatos).






Fotografia de Ângelo Oliveira.


----------



## david 6 (14 Fev 2016 às 18:52)

outro aguaceiro daqueles que trazem mais vento que chuva, a temperatura mantem se estagnada nos 8ºC


----------



## Candy (14 Fev 2016 às 18:54)

O vento continua a soprar com muita intensidade, acrescido de rajadas muito fortes! A EMA do Cabo Carvoeiro não deve estar a debitar bem os dados. É impossível!... provavelmente devido ao estado em que se encontra. Estou a carregar 3 pequenos vídeos que dão bem para ver o estado do tempo por cá. Fotos é praticamente impensável. Não se aguenta uma máquina parada, junto à costa.
Há cerca de meia hora ainda consegui umas fotos do mar a varrer o molhe oeste do porto de Peniche, mas nada de muito significativo. Daqui a pouco posto os vídeos.

Os aguaceiros, agora, parecem gelo!


----------



## david 6 (14 Fev 2016 às 19:04)

vento voltou à carga, claro não tão forte como foi durante o dia, mas para quem já teve fraco quase nulo há meia hora atrás... está de volta a acção, com o aumento do vento a temperatura subiu para 8.7ºC


----------



## nelson972 (14 Fev 2016 às 19:04)

Esta tarde na Nazaré, cerca das 13h.
Vento forte, areia pelo ar, mas as ondas não eram tão altas como esperava.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Fev 2016 às 19:05)

Passagem do último aguaceiro por aqui, pelas 18:25.


----------



## Candy (14 Fev 2016 às 19:13)

Desculpem estar torto, mas era quase impossível captar alguma imagem.

Marginal norte de Peniche, zona da Papôa.


Não temos neve, mas temos espuma! 
Ah, isto foi num periodo de maior acalmia, por volta das 17h30.


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Fev 2016 às 19:14)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Até tirava amigo, com toda a disponibilidade mas já cheguei a Lisboa, a casa é de fim-de-semana.. A mata da Mira já está bem submersa, com grandes lagos e o olho já rebentou..
> 
> Está aqui uma imagem tirada por mim dia 7 de Fevereiro.



Excelente foto do polge de mira de aire


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Fev 2016 às 19:15)

Aguaceiro
Vento forte
*7,7ºC
4,1 mm*


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (14 Fev 2016 às 19:21)

Granizo miudinho por Lisboa, Praça de Espanha


----------



## Candy (14 Fev 2016 às 19:24)

E pronto!... parece que a EMA do Cabo Carvoeiro deixou de debitar dados! Vá-se lá saber o porquê!


----------



## Nickname (14 Fev 2016 às 19:35)

Candy disse:


> Desculpem estar torto, mas era quase impossível captar alguma imagem.
> 
> Marginal norte de Peniche, zona da Papôa.
> 
> ...



Que agressividade!!!
Primeiro até pensei que fossem pedras a voar  passado 1 segundo apercebi-me que era espuma.


----------



## nelson972 (14 Fev 2016 às 19:37)

Algumas fotos de hoje na Nazaré. 
Realço a quantidade de pessoas (carros) junto ao farol.


----------



## Portugal Storms (14 Fev 2016 às 19:48)

Hoje pela Moita, houve direito a chuva, muito vento (principalmente de manhã), arco-íris e ao final do dia alguns mammatus.
Bem queria algum granizo mas nada...Vento gelado.


----------



## Tufao André (14 Fev 2016 às 19:53)

Mais um forte aguaceiro acaba de cair por aqui!!
A temperatura vai descendo lentamente agora, mas tem tido bastantes oscilações com a passagem dos aguaceiros. Já estiveram *7,3ºC* (mínima actual) e neste momento estão apenas *7,5ºC*!  Era só mais 4ºC ou 5ºC a menos e ja podíamos ver alguma neve... 
O vento por vezes muito intenso tem dado sensações de 2/3ºC!!! Ambiente insuportável na rua... Rajada máxima de *78 km/h*!!
De assinalar um belo aguaceiro com granizo e 1 forte trovão por volta das 18h!  Pena ter durado pouco
Até agora levo *7,4 mm* acumulados
Curiosamente a máxima atingiu-se de madrugada (13,8ºC), depois foi sempre a descer!

Acumulado de ontem: *9,4 mm*


----------



## david 6 (14 Fev 2016 às 20:12)

aguaceiro neste momento e *7.8ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Fev 2016 às 20:13)

*6,8ºC
4,5 mm
*
Epa post 10000


----------



## Garcia (14 Fev 2016 às 20:29)

lol.... @Candy estives-te por ali até que horas? se por acaso viste um "jipe" cinza (Honda HR-V) andar por essa zona para trás e para a frente, era eu..  mais por volta das 18h, a ver se apanhava algum pôr-do-sol de jeito.. 

daqui a pouco já vou ver o que ficou na máquina..


----------



## Candy (14 Fev 2016 às 20:38)

Peniche, pelas 17h00. Em frente à ilha da Berlenga. Não se vê porque estava ao abrigo. Mesmo assim era quase impossível manter o tlm nas mãos.


----------



## Candy (14 Fev 2016 às 20:41)

Garcia disse:


> lol.... @Candy estives-te por ali até que horas? se por acaso viste um "jipe" cinza (Honda HR-V) andar por essa zona para trás e para a frente, era eu..  mais por volta das 18h, a ver se apanhava algum pôr-do-sol de jeito..
> 
> daqui a pouco já vou ver o que ficou na máquina..


hehe... fiz o video e saí de lá. Estava a apanhar com muita areia. Fui até à praia do molhe leste ver o efeito do mar.
Mas lembro-me de ver um carro alto cinzento, ali na zona da Papôa. Eu testava com um clio cinza.


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Fev 2016 às 20:45)

Parece que a cheia, embora devagar está a começar a chegar ao ribatejo.
Se continuasse a chover, a estrada do Pombalinho ficava logo submersa.

Aqui sigo com 8.1ºC


----------



## DaniFR (14 Fev 2016 às 20:55)

Boa noite

Só agora consegui vir ao Fórum, estive todo o dia sem internet Nos e sem rede Vodafone nos telemóveis. 
Dia de aguaceiros fortes, quase sempre acompanhados de granizo, e vento muito forte. Por volta das 9h ainda trovejou bem durante um aguaceiro, no resto do dia apenas alguns trovões isolados. 

No distrito de Coimbra o cenário está muito complicado, com muitas inundações, aluimentos de terras, árvores caídas, estradas e linhas ferroviárias cortadas. Foi necessário abrir os diques do Mondego, alagando assim os campos agrícolas do Baixo Mondego, para evitar ainda mais danos nas zonas habitacionais. Coimbra, Montemor-o-Velho e Soure são os concelhos mais afectados. 

*17mm *na Quinta da Nora

De momento, sigo com* 5,6ºC*, chuva e vento fraco
Máxima: *12ºC*
Mínima: *5,4ºC*


----------



## Candy (14 Fev 2016 às 20:58)

Nickname disse:


> Que agressividade!!!
> Primeiro até pensei que fossem pedras a voar  passado 1 segundo apercebi-me que era espuma.


Espuma e areia. Fiquei cheia de areia. Abri o vidro do carro uns 7 ou 8 cm e por lá entrou espuma e montes de areia que vinha junto, com o vento.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Fev 2016 às 20:58)

Fotos de hoje...

Algumas delas um _pouco_ trabalhadas, tentando passar a visão que eu tinha naquele momento.

Nota-se claramente a existência de hidrometeoros sólidos na atmosfera, que infelizmente derretiam à medida que iam caindo em direcção à superfície.


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Fev 2016 às 20:59)

As bigornas das células que trazem aguaceiros são muito extensas! Deve haver muito vento em altitude. Talvez por causa disso não haja trovoada. 
Sigo com *8,5°C*.


----------



## Squirrel (14 Fev 2016 às 21:06)

Entretanto o IPMA "encurtou" o aviso laranja para o vento em Lisboa, novamente até cerca das 18h00 de amanhã.


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Fev 2016 às 21:09)

Squirrel disse:


> Entretanto o IPMA "encurtou" o aviso laranja para o vento em Lisboa, novamente até cerca das 18h00 de amanhã.


É aviso amarelo e não laranja.


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Fev 2016 às 21:12)

O sinal de transito quase afogado, ficou pelas "orelhas".


----------



## Candy (14 Fev 2016 às 21:16)

O vento voltou a intensificar. Rajadas muito fortes, de novo!


----------



## david 6 (14 Fev 2016 às 21:21)

aguaceiro moderado agora , *7.2ºC*


----------



## Squirrel (14 Fev 2016 às 21:25)

Tiagolco disse:


> É aviso amarelo e não laranja.



Opssss, tem toda a razão, Obrigado!


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (14 Fev 2016 às 21:26)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Tenho casa num dos pontos mais altos da Serra de Aire e Candeeiros (Vale de Barreiras) e por enquanto apenas faz um frio de rachar. Se nevar será pela noitinha e será água-neve, não me parece que possa nevar.



Pelo que eu conheço dessa zona curiosamente quando cai alguma coisa (neve, sleet, água-neve) costuma ser de dia mesmo com temperaturas positivas que caem durante os aguaceiros (4-5ºC), à noite/madrugada mesmo com mais frio acumulado (temperaturas próximas de 0ºC ou negativas) e precipitação nunca vi nevar mas só assisti a chuva 100% líquida devido à elevada humidade e nevoeiros/neblinas que se formam no cimo da serra. Sempre achei interessante o clima e os microclimas da Serra de Aire, dos seus planaltos e vales envolventes. 


Na região de Lisboa, a situação durante a tarde foi esta:

*Cabo da Roca, pelas 14:30: *(aviso de palavreado)


Não foi possível filmar mais, mas o que se seguiu foi uma forte granizada acompanhada de rajadas "ciclónicas" que empurraram toda a gente em pânico para os carros. Foi inédito. 

*Bobadela ao final da tarde:*


----------



## miguel (14 Fev 2016 às 21:27)

Aqui o acumulado do dia está nos 1,8mm uma fartura..a rajada máxima uns brutais 58km/h...granizo já nem me lembro o que isso é 

Apenas se salva o evento pelo frio, estão 8,8ºC agora


----------



## VimDePantufas (14 Fev 2016 às 21:41)

Troveja e cai muito granizo,


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Fev 2016 às 21:49)

VimDePantufas disse:


> Troveja e cai muito granizo,


Em que zona?


----------



## VimDePantufas (14 Fev 2016 às 21:54)

Tiagolco disse:


> Em que zona?


Na zona que separa Mafra de Torres Vedras e Sobral M Agraço,
Vai ao radar - mapa dinâmico no IPMA  segue a A8 antes de T Vedras deve de lá estar um eco amarelo laranja
Segue a imagem a partir das 21.30h , 21.35h por aí


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Fev 2016 às 22:14)

VimDePantufas disse:


> Na zona que separa Mafra de Torres Vedras e Sobral M Agraço,
> Vai ao radar - mapa dinâmico no IPMA  segue a A8 antes de T Vedras deve de lá estar um eco amarelo laranja
> Segue a imagem a partir das 21.30h , 21.35h por aí


Ah sim! Bem me parecia. Conseguia ver a bigorna dessa célula daqui. Infelizmente já enfraqueceu bastante...


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Fev 2016 às 22:18)

Após a chuvada de granizo ainda chegaram mais 4 aguaceiros, 2 dos quais ainda de granizo mas mais leve.

Mínima fica nos* 7,5ºC *às 18h18, agora estão* 9ºC* com sensação térmica de 6ºC
Máxima chegou aos *14,1ºC* pela madrugada. Fim do tempo tropical! 

Rajada de *92 km/h*  

Acumulado de* 3,3 mm* 

Se tivesse estação no meu prédio já devia ter chegado aos 10 mm, hoje foi um festival!


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Fev 2016 às 22:24)

Fotos tiradas entre as 17h30 e as 18h, por ordem de tempo:

O céu estava excelente para tirar fotos, bela conjugação entre nuvens, ceú azul e o sol!

Imagens da retaguarda da célula a ir para Lisboa, cerca das 17h30












Imagens das 17h45-50 antes do evento de granizo:











E chegou!
















O granizo fundia em meros segundos, mas consegui apanhar algum da janela a Norte a aguentar ainda bem uns minutinhos:


----------



## Geopower (14 Fev 2016 às 22:30)

por Telheiras caiu agora um aguaceiro fraco. Vento baixou de intensidade, sopra moderado de NW. Numa caminhada pela rua à bocado, sente-se o ar gélido. Desconforto termico elevado. Noite mais fria do ano até agora. 9.8ºC.


----------



## Garcia (14 Fev 2016 às 23:02)

Deixo-vos umas fotos tiradas à pouco pela zona do Cabo Carvoeiro e Papôa, em Peniche..
























































tal como a @Candy disse mais atrás, ir para a rua tirar fotos era impossível... vento mutissimo forte mesmo.. todas as fotos foram tiradas dentro do carro..


----------



## david 6 (14 Fev 2016 às 23:03)

aguaceiro fraco, a temperatura tem subido 8.6ºC


----------



## Candy (14 Fev 2016 às 23:50)

Garcia disse:


> Deixo-vos umas fotos tiradas à pouco pela zona do Cabo Carvoeiro e Papôa, em Peniche..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantásticas! 
E as gaivotas andavam doidas!!! 
Eu não arrisquei expor a máquina à surripada do mar. Mesmo no carro com vidro aberto... 

Enquanto isso a estação do Cabo Carvoeiro debitava dados errados. vento 60km/h... Pois sim!... Agora está inactiva. Aquilo está tudo partido.


----------



## Garcia (14 Fev 2016 às 23:56)

Candy disse:


> Fantásticas!
> E as gaivotas andavam doidas!!!
> Eu não arrisquei expor a máquina à surripada do mar. Mesmo no carro com vidro aberto...
> 
> Enquanto isso a estação do Cabo Carvoeiro debitava dados errados. vento 60km/h... Pois sim!... Agora está inactiva. Aquilo está tudo partido.



obrigado!
sim também reparei na estação..  vento a 60km/h, também não estou a ver.. estava bem mais..


----------



## Candy (15 Fev 2016 às 00:09)

Voltaram as rajadas MUITO fortes!!!


----------



## david 6 (15 Fev 2016 às 00:14)

o vento começa a intensificar se de novo, mas ainda nada de muito forte, mas já o começo a ouvir de novo lá fora, sigo com *8.7ºC*

amanhã de manhã (ou hoje que ja passa das 00h ) vou para Lisboa e começo a fazer os seguimentos durante a semana em Lisboa


----------



## Candy (15 Fev 2016 às 00:49)

Algumas imagens do final da tarde, em Peniche.


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Fev 2016 às 01:13)

Temperatura nos 9,8ºC com sensação térmica de 5ºC  Quem acorda com o sol que se "ponha a pau" que isto está prestes a congelar 

Rajadas continuam nos 50 km/h


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Fev 2016 às 01:19)

10,1 graus e vendaval. 
Isto por aqui só acalma amanhã a noite.


----------



## DaniFR (15 Fev 2016 às 01:21)

Algumas imagens das inundações em Coimbra e Montemor-o-Velho






























Fotos de Jorge Camarneiro


----------



## criz0r (15 Fev 2016 às 01:38)

Boa noite, o dia de ontem foi muito intenso no que diz respeito ao vento que por vezes teve uma velocidade média brutal. A chuva que ontem caiu juntou mais 14mm ao acumulado do mês. Segue tudo calmo agora com algum vento ainda mas sem chuva e temperatura a manter-se nos 10,6ºC. Ficam aqui umas fotos e vídeos da intempérie de hoje. A 1ª foi em Cacilhas e as ultimas no Cristo-Rei onde o vento era excepcionalmente forte.

Em Cacilhas, o Tejo com muitos "Carneiros" e tive de fugir para dentro do carro pois aproximava-se um forte aguaceiro 







No Cristo-Rei,





















Vídeo muito curto devido à chuva que se fazia sentir e do vento forte em Cacilhas,


Vídeo no Cristo-Rei, o barulho de fundo como se percebe é do vento muito forte e a câmara trémula é porque eu mal me conseguia manter em pé,


----------



## DaniFR (15 Fev 2016 às 01:46)

Não esteve nada fácil para o Basófias. O rio Mondego subiu tanto que o barco ficou ao nível do Parque da Cidade. 


Neste video já tinha descido bastante, ainda assim estava longe do normal.


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Fev 2016 às 01:51)

Foi fraca mas foi ouvida e registada! @Tiagolco foi entre nós


----------



## DaniFR (15 Fev 2016 às 01:52)

TekClub disse:


> um dos diques fusíveis se for aberto vai a frente da agua desde a ultima vez que foi usado não o arranjaram a estrada que estava a frente dele foi a frente da agua ficou uma cratera só foram metendo terra para os carros passarem...


Lá se foi a estrada... outra vez..

"Estrada Choupal - Montemor (Estrada do Campo) junto ao Sifão no. 2 está neste estado.
Imagem Acácio Monteiro"


----------



## Candy (15 Fev 2016 às 01:53)

O vento acalma de vez em quando, mas quando volta não avisa! Sopra muito forte de novo, com rajadas fortíssimas e prolongadas.


----------



## Vitor TT (15 Fev 2016 às 02:06)

E ontem ( Domingo ) lá fui até aos locais do costume de tarde, mas de manhã ainda dei um saltinho aqui perto, a Montemor, junto ao marco geodésico onde até tem uma vista deslumbrante, e registei 50,8 km/h nuns breves minutos,

alguns aguaceiros a iniciar a tarde e antes de sair pelas 14:28 h tinha 9,0º C e chovia,

rumo a marginal, onde o mar ainda estava calmo para esta zona, uma paragem em Carcavelos e aguaceiros pelo caminho,






rumo a serra de Sintra em direcção a Peninha onde havia alguns poucos ramos partidos pela estrada, e vento ?, claro bem forte, desta vez preparei-me para o "evento", escadaria acima e vendaval infernal,
bem tenho de postar esta imagem , pois bati o record, e seguramente foi bem mais, pois não arrisquei ir a outro lado do edifício,






a temperatura chegou aos 7,9º C a mais baixa que já registei, o windchill chegou quase aos -5º C ,

já agora e tanto se "fala" deste local, vou colocar umas fotos para se ver como se consegue estar nestas condições, porque num espaço aberto a estas velocidades de vento tal não seria possível,

ao lado da porta um dos locais onde já fiz algumas medições,






este outro local de poiso, e foi nele que fiz estas medições,






umas vistas daqui de cima,









ao chegar ao Guincho estava cortada a estrada possivelmente devido a invasão de areia em alguns locais, parei junto a Cresmina e fiz o passadiço até ao Guincho, onde registei 75,1 km/h, e algum banho de agua salgada,









depois disto rumei a Cascais onde apanhei granizo, e novamente rumo ao Guincho na esperança de já estar aberta a estrada, paragem antes do Raso,






no cabo Raso apanhei novamente chuvada e granizo e muito vento por precaução parei perto do edifício, tenho algumas filmagens talvez mais tarde as coloque,

na praia do Abano registei 55,5 km/h,
na Pirolita 41,8 km/h,
no cabo da Roca 89,8 km/h apenas junto a entrada de alcatrão para o obelisco ao lado da cerca de madeira para me agarrar ,

praia Pequena 65,5 km/h, e uma imagem,






e perto da praia da Aguda 66,0 km/h e um pouco mais tarde e já dentro do jipe e apenas com a mão de fora, uns 80,0 km/h,
hora de rumar a casa, apanhei alguns aguaceiros, mas poucos,
e por aqui tem caído alguns e tem estado algum vento, aparentemente a aumentar de intensidade,

por agora esta 8,1º C e 80% Hr, apesar de já ter chegado aos 7,7º C e 77% Hr.

um video do evento,


----------



## david 6 (15 Fev 2016 às 08:38)

hoje de manhã quando abalei da Fajarda, era prai 6h30min, tinha acabado de cair um bom aguaceiro lá e encaminhava se outro, 3 ou 4 aguaceiros seguidos naquela zona, quando abalei aquela hora já tinha *3mm* acumulado, certeza que acumulou ainda mais depois com os proximos aguaceiros



entretanto já por Lisboa, acabou de passar um aguaceiro com arco iris:


----------



## ruijacome (15 Fev 2016 às 08:42)

Vitor TT disse:


> E ontem ( Domingo ) lá fui até aos locais do costume de tarde, mas de manhã ainda dei um saltinho aqui perto, a Montemor, junto ao marco geodésico onde até tem uma vista deslumbrante, e registei 50,8 km/h nuns breves minutos,
> 
> alguns aguaceiros a iniciar a tarde e antes de sair pelas 14:28 h tinha 9,0º C e chovia,
> 
> ...



E depois ligam para os Bombeiros porque ficam atolados na Areia no Guincho  e lá temos que ocupar meios que podem ser precisos em situações de verdadeiro socorro .. Desculpem o off-topic!


----------



## Geopower (15 Fev 2016 às 09:03)

bom dia. Céu nublado com abertas. 9,4*C. Vento moderado de NO.


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Fev 2016 às 09:15)

Lisboa: Aguaceiro em aproximação de Norte. As cotas de neve ainda estão médias-baixas, pelo que dá para ver precipitação esbranquiçada nos níveis altos do aguaceiro. O vento foi forte a noite toda.


----------



## Candy (15 Fev 2016 às 09:37)

Bom dia
Muito mau tempo por Peniche. Atrevo-me a dizer que consegue estar pior do que ontem!!! Como diz a minha mãe "parece um ciclone".
Acabou de cair um aguaceiro torrencial, acompanhado de granizo miúdo. 
Se ontem esteve mau, hoje não está melhor!!!


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Fev 2016 às 09:41)

*Mais de dois milhões de euros de prejuízos só em Coimbra*
Só nas esplanadas do Parque Verde do Mondego, que neste fim de semana voltaram a ficar submersas, os prejuízos provocados pelas cheias podem chegar aos dois milhões de euros. Ontem, a autarquia de Coimbra ainda não tinha calculado os danos no resto da cidade, mas sabe-se que o Mosteiro de Santa Clara-a-Velha - parcialmente submerso - requer, desde as cheias de janeiro, uma intervenção que pode chegar aos 600 mil euros.


Por aqui o vento continua a soprar de forma moderada.
Durante a noite ainda caiu alguns aguaceiros pontuais.


----------



## Maravedi (15 Fev 2016 às 09:47)

Bom dia,

Ontem como relatei Coimbra foi um local de muitas variações térmicas e alguns eventos... depois do meu relato fui dar uma volta de carro... Passei junto ao Mondego onde presenciei as tão faladas cheias mas que por cá já são habito, apesar de nunca se ter falado tanto nelas como este ano. Depois segui o rio Ceira até à Lousã e pelo caminho verifiquei que o Ceira se encontrava normalmente no seu leito de cheia, sendo que o que mais me impressiona é a insistência de construção nesse leito, ainda mais quando esse é um evento anual... sei que as casas estão "preparadas" mas mesmo assim é demasiado grave que as autarquias vão deixando que se ocupem os leitos de cheia... mas isso é outra conversa...
Na Lousã subi a serra e deparei-me com alguns obstáculos, principalmente ramos no meio da estrada. Aos quase 800mts deparei-me com os primeiros flocos de neve... eram quase duas da tarde... como fiz um pequeno desvio para o Talasnal, "fugi" das cotas mais elevadas, mas mesmo assim, meia hora depois, aos cerca de 500/600mts ainda apanhei com agua/neve.
Voltei a subir e desta vez à cota próxima dos 1000mts a neve era intensa, ao ponto da estrada estar completamente "tapada"... desci a serra em direcção a Castanheira de Pêra, passei pela barragem do Cabril e subi a serra novamente... de realçar que neste percurso, por vezes apanhei agua/neve a cotas bastante baixas +-400mts.
Subi a serra e desde as 16:30 que presenciei vários eventos de neve, alguns dos quais de forte intensidade... e quando o vento "amainava" o espetáculo era garantido, pois os flocos eram mesmo grandes e "pairavam" no ar... Subi até perto dos 1050mts, próximo do Trevim, mas não fui ao topo, pois na estrada encontrei vários "anormais" ao volante, incluindo um que achou piada andar a fazer peões na estrada, mesmo depois de quase ter provocado um aparatoso acidente... enfim... Já a anoitecer, lá desci a serra e voltei a Coimbra, sem necessidade de colocar correntes, mas tendo ficado muito próximo disso, pois as estradas não são obviamente preparadas para estes eventos, nem os nossos carros. Em certos momentos o gelo na estrada era mesmo notório e a falta de experiência de alguns condutores também, que teimavam em "travar"...
Foi um belo passeio, mas acho que a dado momento a protecção civil deveria ter fechado a estrada, não que ela representasse um perigo evidente, mas porque efectivamente os portugueses não estão preparados para estes extremos... aliás esta é a justificação para muitas vezes fecharem a Serra da estrela e apesar das criticas é algo que aceito con naturalidade, pois basta um passeio por lá em dia de neve para se ver o "perigo" a que alguns se colocam.
Noto ainda que ´por todo este passeio e por todas as horas passadas na serra, apenas de manha vi um carro da protecção civil (quando andavam com a EDP a reparar linhas) e ao inicio da tarde, um carro dos bombeiros... de resto foi notória a ausência de "autoridade" por toda a Serra.

Cumps


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Fev 2016 às 10:06)

Boas,

Sigo com *11,8ºC*, vento forte, *1,5 mm *e sol.

Olhando para o vento de ontem e hoje, consigo perfeitamente comparar com uma qualquer tarde/noite de nortada violenta daqueles de julho/Agosto, e posso dizer no verão passado cheguei a ter dias muito mais ventosos.


----------



## bmelo (15 Fev 2016 às 10:44)

chove muito na Póvoa de Santa Iria / Vialonga / Alverca


----------



## david 6 (15 Fev 2016 às 10:57)

aguaceiro em Lisboa


----------



## miguel (15 Fev 2016 às 11:24)

Mínima de 9,1ºC

Alguns aguaceiros muito fracos que apenas deram ate agora 0,6mm

Vento?? Apenas tive 40km/h de máximo hoje e foi de madrugada, agora vento fraco...

11,2ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Fev 2016 às 11:29)

miguel disse:


> Mínima de 9,1ºC
> 
> Alguns aguaceiros muito fracos que apenas deram ate agora 0,6mm
> 
> ...



Por aqui até o exaustor ganha vida própria. 
Só estalos da porta de entrada do prédio, enfim outro campeonato.


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Fev 2016 às 11:36)

Por aqui o dia acordou com sol, e com vento moderado a forte, que teima em não se ir embora de vez.
Se não fosse o vento desconfortável diria que estava um belo dia.
mínima: 7.5ºC
actual: 14ºC(com o auriol bem abrigado)


----------



## meteo (15 Fev 2016 às 11:42)

Ontem estive por Santa Cruz à hora de almoço, e na marginal, virado para o mar, um grande vendaval.
Mar com espumas até ao horizonte, e placas de trânsito quase dobradas, e ramos por todo o lado. Dia invernal à séria.


----------



## david 6 (15 Fev 2016 às 11:49)

dei uma volta por aqui em Lisboa e viu se um pouco do que o vento andou a fazer ontem, reparei em muitos raminhos espalhados, aqui na minha rua estão uns trabalhadores a cortar aos bocados uma árvore de porte médio/grande deve ter caido e depois vê se árvores de porte pequenas também no chão como por exemplo esta:


----------



## DaniFR (15 Fev 2016 às 12:12)




----------



## miguel (15 Fev 2016 às 12:19)

Acabei por ter hoje uma rajadas bem mais fortes que ontem!! Rajada máxima a pouco de 64km/h

Agora céu quase limpo e 13,2ºC


----------



## mhenriques (15 Fev 2016 às 12:27)

Boas, 
Caldas segue com vento moderado a forte, 12.7ºC e 57% Hr.


----------



## criz0r (15 Fev 2016 às 12:31)

Bom dia, por aqui o vento também ainda não deu tréguas e continua forte com rajadas bem intensas. Já caíram alguns aguaceiros de manha mas agora tirando o vento está tudo mais calmo. A temperatura está nos 12,4ºC conto em bater a mínima da minha estação já na próxima madrugada.


----------



## david 6 (15 Fev 2016 às 13:02)

está a fazer agora umas rajadas bem fortes


----------



## joaoantoniovaz (15 Fev 2016 às 13:12)

Vista para a serra da Lousã com neve, por volta das 9h de hoje.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Fev 2016 às 13:21)

Rajadas bem violentas aqui junto à Baia de Cascais, partiu-se uma janela qualquer, pois ouvi vidros a partirem-se e de seguida vi a esvoaçarem nos telhados.


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Fev 2016 às 13:24)

Eu a pensar que o dia ia ser mais calmo, mal saio de casa quase que voou! O vento esteve traiçoeiro a madrugada toda mas parece que piorou a esta hora. Rajadas de 70 kmh repetidas e máxima de 75kmh.

Belo dia de sol e frio com mínima de 9,2°C


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Fev 2016 às 13:42)

Marcas do muito vento por  Cascais:






Entretanto, a ribeira das vinhas(Cascais) leva bastante água, claramente maior caudal deste inverno, os 75 mm  de precipitação caídos no sopé do flanco este da serra, só podia resultar em muita água na ribeira.
A montante, a ribeira deve levar muito mais água, fruto da ausencia de desvios/aproveitamento por partes dos  agricultores.
A barragem da mula deve ter subido um bocado, a 3 fevereiro estava a uma cota 9,3 metros, quarta-feira provalvelmente dou uma volta por lá.


----------



## Reportorio (15 Fev 2016 às 13:53)

Por Alverca um vento diabólico. Agora Sol!
De manhã umas células ainda invadiram a zona.


----------



## Candy (15 Fev 2016 às 14:01)

Início de tarde...
Nada de novo a acrescentar. Continua o vento bastante forte com rajadas fortíssimas.
Ah, está sol...


----------



## VimDePantufas (15 Fev 2016 às 15:19)

Boa tarde, a manhã por aqui foi de aguaceiros intercalados com sol, e algum vento.
A partir da hora de almoço o vento aumentou de intensidade e as rajadas de quando em vez são mais fortes.


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Fev 2016 às 16:05)

O vento continua a soprar, durante a manhã soprava que até parecia que me arrancava as janelas.
O sol continua, só se está ao quentinho em sítios bem abrigados do vento.


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Fev 2016 às 16:41)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Foi fraca mas foi ouvida e registada! @Tiagolco foi entre nós


É estranho! Só nós é que reportámos aqui no fórum...


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Fev 2016 às 16:50)

Boas!
Sigo com *13,8°C*. De madrugada a temperatura não baixou dos 10°C, como estava previsto. Por volta das 8h caiu o aguaceiro mais forte do dia.
Antes do aguaceiro chegar, com o sol ainda a nascer:




Está muito ventoso lá fora e consequentemente a sensação térmica está muito baixa. Ainda me ardem os olhos.


----------



## TekClub (15 Fev 2016 às 17:00)

DaniFR disse:


> Lá se foi a estrada... outra vez..
> 
> "Estrada Choupal - Montemor (Estrada do Campo) junto ao Sifão no. 2 está neste estado.
> Imagem Acácio Monteiro"


Pena ninguém ter filmado a descarregar deve ser uma coisa fantástica mas compreendo o risco só de drone e que era possível, as outras devem estar na mesma tenho uma mesmo a frente aqui da aldeia mas ainda não deve dar para la ir ver aquilo e só agua pelos campos do mondego.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Fev 2016 às 17:01)

Vitor TT disse:


> E ontem ( Domingo ) lá fui até aos locais do costume de tarde, mas de manhã ainda dei um saltinho aqui perto, a Montemor, junto ao marco geodésico onde até tem uma vista deslumbrante, e registei 50,8 km/h nuns breves minutos,
> 
> alguns aguaceiros a iniciar a tarde e antes de sair pelas 14:28 h tinha 9,0º C e chovia,
> 
> ...



Excelente reportagem !!
Curioso fecharem a estrada do Guincho, só agora é que perceberam que é a melhor solução em dias de vendaval? lol
Espero que no verão nos dias de nortada violenta façam o mesmo, pelo menos entre a zona onde começa o passadiço e aquele forte proximo dos restaurantes, ou seja um pequeno troço, onde há acumulação de areia.


----------



## DaniFR (15 Fev 2016 às 17:49)

TekClub disse:


> Pena ninguém ter filmado a descarregar deve ser uma coisa fantástica mas compreendo o risco só de drone e que era possível, as outras devem estar na mesma tenho uma mesmo a frente aqui da aldeia mas ainda não deve dar para la ir ver aquilo e só agua pelos campos do mondego.


Agora vai ser uma problema para arranjarem a estrada. Quase todas essas estradas do campo estão sob jurisdição da APA, por isso lá para o dia 31 de Fevereiro deve estar arranjada.


----------



## TekClub (15 Fev 2016 às 17:59)

A que estava estragada desde 2001 ficou assim ate aos dias de hoje por isso vai ficar assim por tempo indefinido, infelizmente só la vão por terra para ao menos os carros passarem e pouco mais fazem...


----------



## DaniFR (15 Fev 2016 às 18:23)

Algumas fotos das cheias do Mondego, na cidade de Coimbra, que eu tirei hoje à tarde.

Margem esquerda, zona do Mosteiro de Santa Clara-a-Velha.

Mesmo com todos os esforço e medidas da Protecção Civil para minimizar os estragos, a água voltou a entrar no Mosteiro.





Túnel de acesso à Praça da Canção, mesmo com a comporta fechada a água entrou.










Barreira construída pela Protecção Cívil















Do outro lado do portão a água tem mais de 1 metro de altura.





O rio junto à Praça da Canção.


----------



## DaniFR (15 Fev 2016 às 18:45)

Margem direita, zona do Parque Verde.

Neste foto é bem visivel que o rio ainda está cerca de 1 metro acima do nível normal. A porta do barco Basófias deveria estar ao nível do portão ao fundo das escadas:





Bares, restaurantes e esplanadas debaixo de água:





O parque verde ficou cheio de couves que o rio arrancou do campo agrícola a montante do parque. E nestas fotos muitas já tinham sido retirada pelos serviço de limpeza da CMC. Dá para ter uma ideia aonde a água chegou, muito mais grave do que na cheia de Janeiro.

























Estes ramos e troncos são todos desta cheia, os anteriores já tinham sido retirados.





Os patos é que andam todos contentes


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Fev 2016 às 18:51)

O vento mantém-se forte por Cascais.
Aqueles termómetros que estão na rua marca  agora 10ºC,  windchill mantém-se baixo certamente.
Parece que durante a tarde houve estragos aqui nas ruas, vasos partidos, toldos rasgados, efeito dominó nas motas da telepizza, basicamente tarde  deveras animada para os comerciantes.


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Fev 2016 às 18:59)

*Câmara diz que Estado é que tem de desassorear*

A Câmara de Coimbra entende que tem de ser a Agência Portuguesa do Ambiente (APA) a assumir aresponsabilidade pelo desassoreamento do Rio Mondego. Isto, independentemente de quem pagar a intervenção.

Esta posição consta do parecer, a votar hoje em reunião do executivo, que é o contributo da câmara para a discussão pública do Plano de Gestão da Região Hidrográfica do Vouga, Mondego e Lis.

http://www.asbeiras.pt/2016/02/cama...orear/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Fev 2016 às 19:42)

Temperatura já abaixo dos *10ºC *com RealFeel de 5ºC graças ao vento moderado, finalmente acalmou!

Máxima de *12,9ºC *


----------



## Candy (15 Fev 2016 às 19:46)

Ora as novidades por aqui são nenhumas!... 
O vento continua a soprar bastante forte e com rajadas fortíssimas. 
Sente-se a temperatura a baixar de repente.  Vim agora da rua e parece que tenho os ossos da cabeça congelados, tal é a sensação de frio! 
Hoje senti um pouco de febre,  provavelmente por andar ontem a filmar com aquele vento! Tunga... bem feito!


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Fev 2016 às 19:54)

Candy disse:


> Ora as novidades por aqui são nenhumas!...
> O vento continua a soprar bastante forte e com rajadas fortíssimas.
> Sente-se a temperatura a baixar de repente.  Vim agora da rua e parece que tenho os ossos da cabeça congelados, tal é a sensação de frio!
> Hoje senti um pouco de febre,  provavelmente por andar ontem a filmar com aquele vento! Tunga... bem feito!



Entre as nossas zonas, Cabo Raso / Cabo Carvoeiro, vai demorar acalmar, como é costume, aqui ainda sopram rajadas fortes.
Troço mais ventoso da costa de Portugal continental, mal de nós se não estivéssemos habituados.


----------



## Candy (15 Fev 2016 às 20:23)

jonas_87 disse:


> Entre as nossas zonas, Cabo Raso / Cabo Carvoeiro, vai demorar acalmar, como é costume, aqui ainda sopram rajadas fortes.
> Troço mais ventoso da costa de Portugal continental, mal de nós se não estivéssemos habituados.


Pois!... é o nosso prato do dia.


----------



## criz0r (15 Fev 2016 às 20:41)

Boa noite, por aqui já temos em definitivo uma acalmia do vento, a temperatura já começou a descer a bom ritmo e está nos 10,7ºC.
Também eu já apanhei um belo resfriado por andar sempre a ver o vento e a chuva  .


----------



## david 6 (15 Fev 2016 às 21:02)

vento já acalmou, amanhã teremos um dia calmo, com geada em algumas zonas e depois chuva na quarta, agora que vim para Lisboa, é que vai haver geadas na minha localização junto a Coruche


----------



## miguel (15 Fev 2016 às 21:16)

Aqui ontem foi um dia calmo e hoje sim foi um dia ventoso! máxima de 14,3ºC a rajada máxima foi de 64km/h contra os 58km/h de ontem...

Agora estão 10,3ºC e vento nulo


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Fev 2016 às 21:27)

O vento continua a soprar, embora com menos intensidade.
Sigo com 9.8ºC.


----------



## DaniFR (15 Fev 2016 às 22:33)

Não deixa de ser irónico. Pode ser que a APA se lembre que tem a obrigação de desassorear o rio.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Fev 2016 às 23:00)

Boas noites,

T.máxima (decente!): *12,6ºC*

Sigo com céu limpo, vento moderado e *9,8ºC.*

Acumulado: *1,5 mm*

Foram 8 dias consecutivos de precipitação, fraca/moderada.
Acumulado mensal está nos *42,1 mm.*
No *Linhó,* outro campeonato, *79 mm*, sabia que aquela zona chovia mais que aqui, mas não tinha ideia que era practicamente sempre o dobro, impressionante, em termos de altimetricos são apenas  mais 80 metros que aqui, certamente que aproximação da serra é o factor mais importante.
Facilmente podemos pensar o que chove na serra a cota 480/ 520m, como por exemplo na zona da Pena/ Santa Eufémia, muito certamente.


----------



## huguh (15 Fev 2016 às 23:07)

Está a dar agora na CMTV esta notícia. Uma das crianças está a ser reanimada no areal

*Duas crianças desaparecidas na praia de Caxias -- Protecção Civil Oeiras *

*Três pessoas caíram hoje ao rio na zona da praia de Caxias, em Oeiras, duas delas crianças que estão ainda desaparecidas, tendo o adulto já sido resgatado pela Polícia Marítima, disse à Lusa a Proteção Civil local.*

"Três pessoas caíram ao rio na zona da praia de Caxias: um adulto e duas crianças. O adulto já foi resgatado, mas as crianças ainda não foram localizadas", disse à Lusa o comandante da Proteção Civild de Oeiras, Filipe Palhau.

As operações, segundo o responsável, estão a ser orientadas pela Polícia Marítima e no local estão, às 22:30, os bombeiros, PSP e INEM.

Fonte da Polícia Marítima (PM) confirmou à Lusa que uma mulher tinha sido resgatada da água e que poderiam existir dois desaparecidos, "eventualmente crianças".

No local, na praia da Giribita, em Paço de Arcos, Oeiras, a PM já destacou duas lanchas para tentar localizar os eventuais desaparecidos


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Fev 2016 às 23:15)

Candy disse:


> Pois!... é o nosso prato do dia.



Falando na EMA do Cabo Carvoeiro, estive a consultar dados antigos, parece que em 1986 e 1987 houve minimas de 1ºC e geada, brutal.
Se quiseres vê os dados aqui:

http://agricultura.isa.utl.pt/agribase_temp/solos/default.asp
__________

*9,3ºC*

Devo ter uma mínima a rondar os *6ºC*, tudo depederá do enfraquecimento do vento, o que por aqui é sempre complicado, vamos ver.


----------



## Vitor TT (15 Fev 2016 às 23:17)

ruijacome disse:


> E depois ligam para os Bombeiros porque ficam atolados na Areia no Guincho  e lá temos que ocupar meios que podem ser precisos em situações de verdadeiro socorro .. Desculpem o off-topic!



Pois contra a burrice, anormalidade, estupidez, etc, não há nada a fazer, incrível a quantidade de gente que enfia e ou anda com os carros, onde apenas vou com o jipe e nem sequer vou com o SUV que "puxa" ás 4 e é um pouco melhor adaptado que um ligeiro, enfim.


----------



## Vitor TT (15 Fev 2016 às 23:32)

jonas_87 disse:


> Excelente reportagem !!
> Curioso fecharem a estrada do Guincho, só agora é que perceberam que é a melhor solução em dias de vendaval? lol
> Espero que no verão nos dias de nortada violenta façam o mesmo, pelo menos entre a zona onde começa o passadiço e aquele forte proximo dos restaurantes, ou seja um pequeno troço, onde há acumulação de areia.



,
eu penso que a razão foi da invasão de areia na estrada que impediu a passagem, alias quando estive a observar as fotos no tamanho real tiradas a partir da Peninha observo uma longa fila de trânsito em direcção ao Guincho possivelmente devido a areias acumuladas ao lado da praia, alias quando passei ja mais tarde havia um pouco, vê-se no video, quando eu cheguei vi da Cresmina uma retro escavadora naquele local antes do Guincho onde costuma também acumular areia,
perdi uma oportunidade de andar nas "dunas", estas por cima da estrada , mas certamente alguns com ligeiros devem ter tentado.


Hoje durante a manha muito vento e frio a sério, diminuindo ao longo da tarde, mas bem fresco, vento agora calmo, de vez em quanto lá sopra um pouco, e estão 8,1º C e 56% Hr.


----------



## DaniFR (16 Fev 2016 às 00:08)

Sigo com *3,3ºC* e céu limpo.

Extremos de ontem: *3,5ºC */ *13,4ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Fev 2016 às 00:12)

A temperatura vai caindo bem, *8,3ºC*
_______

A inversão em *Galamares,Sintra* vai bem encaminhada, estão *5,6ºC
*
Pelas minhas contas, no 2ºlocal de seguimento deve gear,vamos ver.


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Fev 2016 às 00:20)

Sigo com *10,0°C*.
A sensação térmica esteve/está muito baixa, quer no litoral centro, quer no resto do país, às 21UTC. Aqueles -31 em Fóia... 
Devia/deve estar uma grande ventania lá.





http://www.ipma.pt/pt/ambiente/biometeo/utci/index.jsp?page=utci21.xml


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Fev 2016 às 00:33)

Tiagolco disse:


> Sigo com *10,0°C*.
> A sensação térmica esteve/está muito baixa, quer no litoral centro, quer no resto do país, às 21UTC. Aqueles -31 em Aljezur...
> Devia/deve estar uma grande ventania lá.
> 
> ...



Não sei bem explicar esse parametro, mas sei que não é sensação térmica,esses supostos valores de sensação térmica não fariam qualquer sentido, alias na sensação térmica nunca entra "calor".
Os ditos -31ºC são na Foia e não em Aljezur.


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Fev 2016 às 00:38)

jonas_87 disse:


> Não sei bem explicar esse parametro, mas sei que não é sensação térmica,esses supostos valores de sensação térmica não fariam qualquer sentido.
> Os ditos -31ºC são na Foia e não em Aljezur.


Desculpem o off-topic: porque achas que não é sensação térmica? 

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/ambiente/biometeo/index.jsp
*"Indices Biometeorológicos*
Os estudos desenvolvidos no âmbito da Biometeorologia e da Bioclimatologia Humana mostram alguns dos efeitos que o estado do tempo e o clima podem provocar nos seres humanos. Recorrendo à utilização destes índices, é possível identificar alguns efeitos combinados que os diferentes elementos climáticos podem causar.

A aplicação de índices biometeorológicos permite quantificar o conforto humano utilizando modelos teóricos"


----------



## criz0r (16 Fev 2016 às 01:18)

Boa noite.ontem ainda consegui acumular 4mm com os aguaceiros fortes que caíram de manhã, agora sim o frio decidiu aparecer e já vou com 8,8ºC, espero bater já esta noite a mínima da estação este ano de 6,5ºC de resto céu limpo e vento nulo.


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Fev 2016 às 01:44)

Tiagolco disse:


> Sigo com *10,0°C*.
> A sensação térmica esteve/está muito baixa, quer no litoral centro, quer no resto do país, às 21UTC. Aqueles -31 em Fóia...
> Devia/deve estar uma grande ventania lá.
> 
> ...


Offtopic
Diria que Foía é o ex-líbris do Algarve, já tem uma grande relevância a nível nacional e compete facilmente com Trás-os-Montes!


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Fev 2016 às 01:49)

Sigo com *7,7ºC*.

Bem parece que vai haver boa geada no vale de Colares, Galamares segue nos *3,5ºC*, descida a bom ritmo.


----------



## vamm (16 Fev 2016 às 01:51)

Tiagolco disse:


> Sigo com *10,0°C*.
> A sensação térmica esteve/está muito baixa, quer no litoral centro, quer no resto do país, às 21UTC. Aqueles -31 em Fóia...
> Devia/deve estar uma grande ventania lá.
> 
> ...



Pelo que soube, havia muito vento na zona de Albufeira, Portimão e Faro (vi algumas publicações pelo facebook de amigos), por isso não me admirava nada que estive gélido... mas aquela Serra de Monchique, aguenta muita coisa!


----------



## Candy (16 Fev 2016 às 01:59)

jonas_87 disse:


> Falando na EMA do Cabo Carvoeiro, estive a consultar dados antigos, parece que em 1986 e 1987 houve minimas de 1ºC e geada, brutal.
> Se quiseres vê os dados aqui:
> 
> http://agricultura.isa.utl.pt/agribase_temp/solos/default.asp
> ...


Lembro-me bem! Eu nessa altura vivia no Largo dos Remédios, ali mesmo junto à marginal e ao Cabo Carvoeiro. Os invernos eram rigorosos  nessa altura. Trovejava que Deus dava! Era lindo ver a trovoada no mar. Sofriamos com invernos rigorosos e o verão era mesmo só aqueles 3 meses. O mar tb era muito mais revolto. Lembro-me das ondas varrer a marginal. Hoje só com umas borrifadelas da rebentação das ondas já anda tudo assustado. Era adolescente e bem me lembro da frialdade desses invernos! Acordava várias vezes e via o jardim de casa todo branco com geada. Agora a malta queixa-se do frio mas não é nada como dantes.


----------



## Candy (16 Fev 2016 às 02:03)

Fui agora ao terraço. o termómetro marca 7,4ºC aqui no centro de Peniche, mas a sensação é de estarem uns 4 graus! 
O vento acalmou já passava da meia noite.


----------



## Tufao André (16 Fev 2016 às 02:08)

Boa noite!
Temperatura desce a bom ritmo aqui, sigo já com *6,8ºC*!!  
Vento sopra por vezes moderado de NE e torna o ambiente mesmo cortante com sensações térmicas a rondar os 2ºC...
O dia teve aguaceiros de manhã, ceu limpo a tarde e ainda muito vento de N com rajadas intensas, sendo a máxima registada de *75 km/h*!

Temperaturas: *8,1ºC* / *12,9ºC  
*
Isto sim foi um dia de Inverno!


----------



## Candy (16 Fev 2016 às 03:12)

O vento voltou a intensificar!
Boa noite para quem fica.


----------



## Geopower (16 Fev 2016 às 08:45)

bom dia. 7,8*C. Céu limpo. Vento fraco.


----------



## VimDePantufas (16 Fev 2016 às 09:15)

Bom dia, A noite foi fresca  por aqui com uma mínima de 0,6º C e alguma pouca geada pelo início da manhã.
Neste momento os sol brilha e o céu está com um azul fantástico  a temperatura é agora 4,0º C 

 Uma foto que acabei de tirar


----------



## mhenriques (16 Fev 2016 às 09:42)

Bom Dia, 
Caldas com 8.2ºC e 60% Hr, e vento fraco.
Na minha zona de residência tive geada aos 150m em zona abrigada.


----------



## DaniFR (16 Fev 2016 às 11:20)

Bom dia 

Mínima de *-0,7ºC* com formação de geada. Finalmente a primeira negativa da temporada, mais vale tarde do que nunca. 

De momento, *7,6ºC *e céu limpo.


Inversão forte em Almada, P. Rainha, entre as 6h e as 8h:


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Fev 2016 às 11:23)

Boas,

Boa minima por aqui:* 4,8ºC*
Deve ter geado bem no Pisão.


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Fev 2016 às 12:27)

Mínima de *3,9°C* que nem eu esperava, inversão entre as 6h e as 8h!

Mínima do ano estabelecida.


----------



## miguel (16 Fev 2016 às 12:53)

Boas

Mínima de 5,1ºC

Agora céu limpo, vento quase nulo e 12,1ºC


----------



## criz0r (16 Fev 2016 às 13:01)

Boa tarde, por aqui alguma desilusão quanto à mínima, bati de facto a da estação mas de 6,5ºC para 6,3ºC , enfim para a próxima é melhor.
Entretanto segue o tempo com céu limpo, apenas uma ligeira brisa e algum frio com 11,4ºC.


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Fev 2016 às 13:10)

O dia de hoje acordou bem fresquinho com mínima de 3.9ºC.
Caiu geada apenas em alguns vales mais encaixados.
Apesar do sol ter vindo logo cedo, a manha foi bem gélida e ainda continua, principalmente dentro de casa notasse bem a diferença de temperaturas em relação ao exterior.
Aqui ao pé de casa, só presenciei uma leve cama de gelo no caixote do lixo, bem como nas ervas.
O vento parece que tirou hoje folga, porque ao que parece ele já regressa amanha e quinta, embora não tão forte como estes dias anteriores.

Sigo com 14.6ºC


----------



## david 6 (16 Fev 2016 às 13:33)

aquela árvore de porte médio/grande que disse ontem que os trabalhadores estavam a cortar aos bocados aqui na minha rua, reparei hoje que ao lado está um carro todo danificado, amolgado e vidros partidos, deve ter caido em cima do carro


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Fev 2016 às 13:34)

Seiça lá regressou às minimas  gelidas, ainda que longe dos valores espectaculares de 2015, hoje a minima caiu aos *-2,1ºC*.
_____
Ocorreu formação geada moderada no 2ºlocal de seguimento, o numero de dias de geada sobe para 8, uma miséria.


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Fev 2016 às 13:47)

Boas!
Registei a mínima mais baixa deste Outono/Inverno, de *7,3°C*. Fiquei um bocado desiludido...


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Fev 2016 às 18:07)

Boas,

Extremos térmicos valentes:* 4,8ºC */ *11,9ºC*

Neste momento, *9,9ºC*, segundo o gfs, madrugada promete bem ser fria , vamos ver.
Algum vento, mas vai enfraquecendo ao longo da noite potenciando o arrefecimento nocturno.

Entretanto fotos tiradas agora mesmo, da janela exposta a norte.

Peninha 

@Vitor TT para a proxima levas um cartaz gigante a dizer meteopt e tiro foto daqui. 







Pedra Amarela







Pena/Cruz Alta


----------



## miguel (16 Fev 2016 às 19:11)

Boas

Dia algo fresco!!

Máxima: 14,1ºC
Mínima: 5,1ºC

Rajada máxima 37km/h

Agora estão 10,6ºC e vento nulo


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Fev 2016 às 19:30)

*8,8ºC*
_______
Igreja Nova, Mafra: *5,2ºC*
Galamares, Sintra: *5,7ºC*

Excelentes valores, madrugada de geada à vista.
Amanha de manhã devo passar pelo Pisão, talvez ainda consiga fotografar alguns restos de geada, vamos ver.


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Fev 2016 às 21:26)

Boa noite

Aqui sigo já com 8.3ºC, ontem a esta hora ainda ia com 9.7ºC.
Vamos ver se é amanhã que acordo e vejo logo geada á porta de casa.


----------



## Rachie (16 Fev 2016 às 21:42)

Boa noite a todos. 

Temperaturas na janela :-)
Mínima 7.2
Máxima 11.4

Agora 9.2 (a subir, já esteve nos 9.0)


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Fev 2016 às 22:15)

*8,4ºC* estáveis.


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Fev 2016 às 22:42)

Já nos *6,8ºC* e a estabilizar, vamos ver se às 3h dá o "clique" e começa a inversão. Vamos a ver se desce abaixo dos 3,9ºC.. Ainda temos sexta e sábado para baixar ao mesmo nível! Rica semana


----------



## Geopower (16 Fev 2016 às 22:44)

noite já segue bem fria: 9,6ºC neste momento e em descida. Vento fraco de Norte.


----------



## DaniFR (16 Fev 2016 às 22:48)

*2,7ºC 
*
Máxima: *13,1ºC*
Mínima: *-0,7ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Fev 2016 às 23:17)

*8,0ºC*

Aqui nos concelhos vizinhos, claro destaque para a boa inversão em  *Galamares*, na base da vertente norte da serra, junto à ribeira de Colares, estão neste momento *3,3ºC

http://portuguese.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ILISBOAS8#history*

*Torres Vedras* segue com *4,9ºC* e respectiva brisa de sul da inversão.

http://portuguese.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ILISBOAT4#history


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Fev 2016 às 23:35)

A temperatura não quer mesmo descer, por enquanto. Sigo com *10,3°C*, vento nulo e céu com algumas nuvens médias/altas. Já deveria estar mais fresco por esta hora, de acordo com o GFS.


----------



## VimDePantufas (16 Fev 2016 às 23:38)

Boa noite, estamos por estes lados com 2,3ºC , vamos ver até onde isto vai que este ano já vem tarde


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Fev 2016 às 23:39)

Aqui desce bem, vou nos *7,3ºC*
Vamos lá ver se tenho sorte de fotografar geada amanhã no vale do costume aqui perto, já que vou passar lá de bike, juntava-se o útil ao agradável.


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Fev 2016 às 23:46)

A temperatura vai subindo. Passou de 10,3°C para 10,6°C em 7 minutos. Não percebo...


----------



## VimDePantufas (16 Fev 2016 às 23:46)

jonas_87 disse:


> Aqui desce bem, vou nos *7,3ºC*
> Vamos lá ver se tenho sorte de fotografar geada amanhã no vale do costume aqui perto, já que vou passar lá de bike, juntava-se o útil ao agradável.





jonas_87 disse:


> Aqui desce bem, vou nos *7,3ºC*
> Vamos lá ver se tenho sorte de fotografar geada amanhã no vale do costume aqui perto, já que vou passar lá de bike, juntava-se o útil ao agradável.



Esperemos que sim, cá esperamos essas fotos as outras que postaste hoje mesmo sem geada estão 5 estrelas


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Fev 2016 às 00:00)

Continua a arrefecer a bom ritmo.*6,7ºC*.!
Quando tenho vento nulo ou fraco, tenho quase a certeza que se instala uma pequena inversão nesta zona de Alcabideche.
O factor que deve justificar isso é  um descampado com uns 6/8 mts de desnível,notável como algo tão insignificante pode refrescar um pouco mais, uma ou duas ruas.


----------



## Vitor TT (17 Fev 2016 às 00:20)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Extremos térmicos valentes:* 4,8ºC */ *11,9ºC*
> 
> ...



, um dia que vá lá levo uma net móvel e "digo" quando chego lá , normalmente se o tempo não estiver demasiado agreste, ou melhor quanto mais agreste melhor hehehe, costumo estar por lá uns 30 - 40 min, e sempre na esperança de aparecer um meteolouco por lá,

alias interessante era o pessoal se juntar , não sei se alguma vez isso por aqui aconteceu, 

já agora posto esta imagem que descobri hoje, embora já tenha recolhido mais algumas,


-----------------\\---------------

hoje registei um mínima interessante de 5,3º C, durante o dia sol e ainda algum vento, mas nada de extraordinário, temperatura bem fresca como manda a "lei",
actualmente tenho uns 7,3º C e 65% Hr.


----------



## Tufao André (17 Fev 2016 às 00:46)

Temperatura desce a bom ritmo à semelhança de ontem! A esta hora já levo uns gélidos *6,7ºC *
Um dia marcado por muito sol, vento francamente mais calmo, apenas soprou moderado a forte durante a manhã de NE e enfraqueceu ao longo do dia. Neste momento é fraco ou nulo de N/NO. O céu continua limpo.
Mais um dia bastante frio com as seguintes temperaturas: *4,7ºC* / *12,5ºC*


----------



## Mike26 (17 Fev 2016 às 00:49)

Boas noites a todos!

Por aqui a temperatura vai descendo, sigo com *6,6ºC* nesta altura. A mínima de ontem (16/2) foi de *4,2ºC* por volta das 7:15 da manhã. Acredito que a mínima de hoje vai bater esse valor, vamos ver.


----------



## criz0r (17 Fev 2016 às 01:08)

Boa noite, o dia de ontem foi solarengo completamente o oposto da ultima semana. A noite segue muito mais fria que a de ontem e estou a ter inversão uma vez que a temperatura baixou dos 7,4ºC para os 6,9 em apenas 10m. Tudo calmo por aqui com céu limpo, vento nulo e 6,8ºC, conto hoje em bater a temperatura de ontem e ter uma mínima mais "decente" tendo em conta a época em que estamos.


----------



## criz0r (17 Fev 2016 às 01:18)

Praia da Rainha em grande já com 1,8ºC.


----------



## Tufao André (17 Fev 2016 às 01:42)

Graças ao vento praticamente nulo na ultima hora, a temperatura vai descendo ainda mais dando assim inicio à inversão! 
Já estão *5,9ºC *e hoje promete!! Por este andar está garantida a geada no descampado da Falagueira e espero atingir a mínima mais baixa deste Inverno.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Fev 2016 às 01:42)

*7,6ºC *, o vento fraco quis aparecer...

Do distrito de Lisboa, no mapa wunderground, o destaque vai para *Miragaia,Lourinhã* *2,0ºC* e *Galamares,Sintra 1,6ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Fev 2016 às 02:00)

Offtopic: O StormRic tem andado ausente, esperemos que volte o quanto antes ao forum, e para alem disso que esteja tudo bem...
________

Começa arrefecer decentemente, *6,6ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (17 Fev 2016 às 03:43)

Boa madrugada.

Dia de ontem marcado por céu limpo / pouco nublado por Cirrus, e valores de temperatura no intervalo *4,2ºC* / *12,7ºC*.

De momento sigo com *5,4ºC* em descida lenta, mas constante. 55% de humidade e 1028 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Fev 2016 às 07:47)

Boas,

Minima mais fria deste inverno, quem diria  que conseguisse bater  o registo de novembro.
Minima:* 4,0ºC*
Actual: *4,7ºC*

Observo algum gelo nos carros estacionados num terreno de campo aberto a uns 100 metros da local exacto onde faço registo.
Faço ideia a camada de geada no Pisão.


----------



## james (17 Fev 2016 às 08:31)

jonas_87 disse:


> Offtopic: O StormRic tem andado ausente, esperemos que volte o quanto antes ao forum, e para alem disso que esteja tudo bem...
> ________
> 
> Começa arrefecer decentemente, *6,6ºC*.




Faz mesmo falta as preciosas transmissões de dados e as descrições entusiasmantes dos estados meteorológicas do StormRic.


----------



## Geopower (17 Fev 2016 às 08:46)

bom dia. 7,6*C em Telheiras. Céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (17 Fev 2016 às 09:05)

Bom dia...

Em Cascais os termómetro da rua marcavam as 8:15 cerca de 3ºC... o que nos vale é que não está vento...


----------



## miguel (17 Fev 2016 às 09:31)

Boas

Mínima do Ano até agora!!

Mínima: *2,1ºC*

Agora céu limpo e 8,6ºC com vento nulo


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Fev 2016 às 09:42)

jonas_87 disse:


> Offtopic: O StormRic tem andado ausente, esperemos que volte o quanto antes ao forum, e para alem disso que esteja tudo bem...
> ________
> 
> Começa arrefecer decentemente, *6,6ºC*.


Offtopic
É por isso que estranhei a sua ausência há algum tempo, espero que esteja tudo bem.


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Fev 2016 às 09:44)

Mínima de *4,1°C,* quase a ultrapassar a de ontem!

Não há vento


----------



## VimDePantufas (17 Fev 2016 às 09:57)

Bom dia, a mínima aqui foi de 0,4ºC, alguma geada nos campos e em alguns telhados nada de mais a não ser nos vales mais encaixados .
Dois Portos seguia com 0'C segundo os dados online do IPMA .
Estou certo que existiram valores negativos por alguns locais da zona .


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Fev 2016 às 10:14)

Por aqui mais um dia que acordou bem fresquinho.
mínima: 3.2ºC
actual:8.1ºC

Chegou a cair uma leve camada de geada, que derreteu logo com o primeiros raios de sol.


----------



## DaniFR (17 Fev 2016 às 11:13)

Bom dia

Por aqui, mínima de* 0,6ºC*. Poderia ter descido mais, não fosse a entrada de nebulosidade.

De momento,* 9,9ºC* e céu encoberto.

Nas Dunas de Mira, a mínima foi registada por volta das 3h, a partir daí foi sempre a subir:


----------



## lsalvador (17 Fev 2016 às 11:15)

Por Tomar hoje foi a mínima mais baixa.

TEMPERATURA MÍNIMA  = -1.9 °C DIA 17/02


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Fev 2016 às 11:33)

O céu hoje está nublado, o sol vinha muito bonito logo ao nascer, mas desde aí que desapareceu.
Sigo com 9.2ºC


----------



## criz0r (17 Fev 2016 às 12:07)

Bom dia, finalmente uma mínima de Inverno! Até me surpreendeu mas a temperatura chegou aos 3,8ºC a mais baixa deste Inverno. Já não devo provavelmente voltar a ter outra em breve mas vamos ver. Segue tudo calmo agora com céu muito nublado, vento fraco e 13,7ºC.


----------



## miguel (17 Fev 2016 às 12:11)

Céu a ficar muito nublado a partir de agora! a ver se logo ao fim da tarde inicio da noite tenho uns 5mm...

Neste momento estão 11,3ºC e vento nulo


----------



## jamestorm (17 Fev 2016 às 12:39)

Pela primeira vez este ano acordei com frio durante a noite, tive q meter outro edredom. Lisboa deve ter registado uma boa mínima. Finalmente este Inverno a dar sinais de vida


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Fev 2016 às 13:03)

Boas,

Sigo com *13,1ºC*

Venham lá alguns mm da parte da tarde, segundo o ECMWF, começa a chover lá para às 16horas.
*

_________*
Acabei por não ver geada, passei pelo Pisão demasiado tarde, estava ceu encoberto e temperatura relatativamente elevada.
Entretanto, posso adiantar  que a serra está  com muito mais água, notei grande diferença comparativamente a ultima vez que lá estive ( inicio do mês).
A barragem da mula subiu de 9,3 mts, para 10,3 mts( recuperação de 5 metros em 1 mes e meio, muito bom) ribeira da mula triplicou o caudal, algumas minas "rebentaram", bastante agua a escorrer naquela parte da serra, faço ideia para os lados da Pena. Tenho fotos logo partilho a reportagem.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Fev 2016 às 13:19)

VimDePantufas disse:


> Bom dia, a mínima aqui foi de 0,4ºC, alguma geada nos campos e em alguns telhados nada de mais a não ser nos vales mais encaixados .
> Dois Portos seguia com 0'C segundo os dados online do IPMA .
> Estou certo que existiram valores negativos por alguns locais da zona .



Acredito que na zona a EMA de Dois Portos foi a negativos, basta pensar assim, se estação encontra-se sensivelmente a 30 mts acima da cota do rio Sizandro, junto à linha de água fez mais frio, e por consequência temperaturas negativas.
Na tua zona, o  único  vale que  conheço(fiz registos das inversões) é mesmo o da ribeira do sobral, no Codeçal, perto da Tapada de Mafra, jamais me esquecerei da camada impressionante de gelo na estrada no Sobral da Abelheira, estamos a falar claramente das zonas mais frias do concelho de Mafra.
Segundo os meus familiares, lá no 2ºlocal de seguimento a temperatura caiu aos -1ºC, com geada moderada.


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Fev 2016 às 13:36)

Boas!
Sigo com *14,6°C*. Registei um novo recorde na mínima, de *6,8°C*. Finalmente um dia de Inverno! 
Que venha a chuva.


----------



## Candy (17 Fev 2016 às 13:48)

Boas, por Peniche sigo com 11ºC no centro da cidade. Vento moderado.

Em Marinhais (Salvaterra de Magos) foram registados -1ºC nas primeiras horas do dia. Ainda de madrugada.


----------



## david 6 (17 Fev 2016 às 13:51)

a estação de Coruche estava com -1.6ºC às 8h, certeza que na Fajarda tive negativos e geada

entretanto por Lisboa céu encoberto, em modo de "à espera da chuva"


----------



## VimDePantufas (17 Fev 2016 às 14:40)

Boa tarde, a temperatura hoje já chegou aos 13,4ºC , entretanto começou a descer mesmo estando o céu completamente nublado,
está neste momento nos 12,3ºC 
Esperamos alguma chuva


----------



## david 6 (17 Fev 2016 às 15:59)

vai caindo uns pingos grossos por Lisboa


----------



## Gilmet (17 Fev 2016 às 16:00)

Boa tarde!

Mínima de *3,8ºC*, tal que, não se verificando menor valor daqui em diante, transformará este ano no terceiro desde 2008 com este valor mínimo anual.

De momento sigo com 12ºC e céu encoberto por Altostratus sobre Nimbostratus esporádicos.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Fev 2016 às 16:07)

Chuva fraca por aqui.
12,1 graus


----------



## Leiga (17 Fev 2016 às 16:18)

Sensação de ouvir trovoada muito ao longe... IPMA sem registos ainda


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Fev 2016 às 16:25)

Que dia bem gelado por aqui.
Começou agora mesmo a cair uns aguaceiros fracos.
T.Actual: 11ºC(com o auriol bem junto á janela).


----------



## Candy (17 Fev 2016 às 16:29)

Vai chovendo por Peniche.


----------



## lsalvador (17 Fev 2016 às 16:35)

Leiga disse:


> Sensação de ouvir trovoada muito ao longe... IPMA sem registos ainda



Nem o http://www.lightningmaps.org/realtime tem registo de tal.


----------



## jorgeanimal (17 Fev 2016 às 16:39)

Aqui em Péniche começou a chover bem


----------



## Candy (17 Fev 2016 às 17:12)

CHove muito agora por cá! O meu aparelhito passou-se da cabeça e está-me a dar 27ºC no terraço a sul. lol... Tenho de pôr o outro a funcionar. :P

Edit: Piorou e vem com rajadas fortes!


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Fev 2016 às 17:26)

Boa tarde, começou a chover fraco por volta das 15h30 mas agora chove forte!


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Fev 2016 às 17:40)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Boa tarde, começou a chover fraco por volta das 15h30 mas agora chove forte!


Chuva torrencial agora! Não esperava esta...


----------



## criz0r (17 Fev 2016 às 17:44)

Boa tarde, aqui começou a chover há cerca de 1h e tem-se mantido de forma fraca. Vento quase nem vê-lo mas o frio parece querer ficar 11,4ºC actuais.


----------



## DaniFR (17 Fev 2016 às 18:02)

*8,4ºC* e chuva moderada

Máxima: *11,6ºC*
Mínima: *0,6ºC*


----------



## mhenriques (17 Fev 2016 às 18:10)

Caldas, Depois de 5 minutos de algum vento e chuva forte, passou a chuva fraca, e segue com 10.5ºC e 95% Hr


----------



## meko60 (17 Fev 2016 às 18:14)

Boa tarde.
E lá veio a chuva, como previsto. A mínima de hoje foi de 4ºC e a máxima de 13ºC . Por agora sigo com 11,7ºC e 0,8mm de acumulado.


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Fev 2016 às 18:27)

Aguaceiros moderados a cair neste momento.
O radar mostra o eco amarelo a aproximar-se de Torres Novas.
A visibilidade está mais reduzida devido á chuva.
Sigo com 10.8ºC


Encontrei agora estas fotos no facebook.


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Fev 2016 às 18:30)

Chove bem.
*13,5°C*


----------



## david 6 (17 Fev 2016 às 18:33)

vai chovendo


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Fev 2016 às 18:51)

*10,8ºC
6 mm*
Chove fraco

Aqui nos arredores algumas estações seguem com  acumulados na ordem dos 10/11 mm.


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Fev 2016 às 19:34)

Mínima confirmada em *4,1ºC*, o que esperava. Máxima de *11,9ºC*, provavelmente a mais baixa deste ano. 

Chuviscos começaram ainda antes das 16h e a intensidade foi aumentando gradualmente. Chuva fraca passando a moderada, lençóis de água por todo o lado. Vento... rajadas bem moderadas e chuva na horizontal na zona da Venteira, também pelo seu nome não espanta  Rajada de *45 km/h *no Cacém.
O meu chapéu dobrou umas 5 vezes sem exagero...

Dia mais invernoso do Inverno  Sol, céu limpo, chuva, frio e vento. Diria até que é o auge do Inverno 
Acumulado de *8,1 mm*

Cacém acumulou 0,5 mm, estação definitivamente perdida na precipitação. 

Frentes frias atravessam o território, os pós frontais serão amanhã mais evidenciados no litoral, mas podem trazer surpresas.


----------



## criz0r (17 Fev 2016 às 19:43)

Que bela chuvada há cerca de 30m atrás estava à espera dela mais moderada e não tão forte, foi uma bela surpresa e durou quase 20m, de momento chove fraco, vento fraco e sente-se bem o frio com 10,4ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Fev 2016 às 19:45)

6,6 mm. Não chove.
Acumulado mensal 50 mm.
Linhó com mais 10 mm em cima, o acumulado mensal subiu para os actuais 89 mm, muita água na serra.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (17 Fev 2016 às 19:46)

Parou de chover em Carcavelos!
A temperatura ronda os 10ºC.


----------



## miguel (17 Fev 2016 às 19:46)

Boas

Máxima de 12,8ºC e mínima de 2,1ºC

Neste momento a frente fria está a passar a parte central já passou e está a entrar na fase final, acumulou até agora apenas 2,8mm sendo ainda pior que imaginava... o pós frontal é quase nenhum nem espero mais nada depois disto, depois só para o final do mês... 

O mês segue bem seco, apenas 28,0mm até ao momento...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Fev 2016 às 19:50)

Boa noite.

Ontem a mínima foi de *4,8ºC*.

Hoje desceu até aos *2,5ºC*. Não esperava que descesse tanto.

Os últimos dias têm sido realmente muito desconfortáveis: Domingo e Segunda devido ao vento forte, ontem e hoje devido ao brutal arrefecimento.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Fev 2016 às 20:09)

jonas_87 disse:


> Entretanto, posso adiantar  que a serra está  com muito mais água, notei grande diferença comparativamente a ultima vez que lá estive ( inicio do mês).
> A barragem da mula subiu de 9,3 mts, para 10,3 mts( recuperação de 5 metros em 1 mes e meio, muito bom) ribeira da mula triplicou o caudal, algumas minas "rebentaram", bastante agua a escorrer naquela parte da serra, faço ideia para os lados da Pena. *Tenho fotos logo partilho a reportagem*.



Segue a dita cuja.

As temperaturas oscilaram entre o 7 e 13ºC, algum sol e céu encoberto/nublado, a altitude oscilou muito pouco entre 43mts e 165 mts.

Um orgulho ter estes locais ao virar da esquina, todos eles no concelho de Cascais, freguesia de Alcabideche.

*Ribeira do Cabreiro e vertente Este da penha dos Marmeleiros*












*Valeiro próximo do vale da ribeira da Mula (Porto Côvo)






Ribeira da Mula





















Barragem do Rio da Mula
















Água a brotar no rebordo de uma mina




*


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Fev 2016 às 20:42)

Boas noites! Choveu bem durante uma hora mas nada de excecional. Preparem-se, pois aproximam-se dias secos e frescos.
Sigo com *12,1°C*.


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Fev 2016 às 20:43)

jonas_87 disse:


> Segue a dita cuja.
> 
> As temperaturas oscilaram entre o 7 e 13ºC, algum sol e céu encoberto/nublado, a altitude oscilou muito pouco entre 43mts e 165 mts.
> 
> ...


Fantástico!!


----------



## Candy (17 Fev 2016 às 20:51)

Parou de chover há pouco. 
O vento aumentou muito de intensidade e as rajadas são bastante fortes. A sensação de frio é terrivel.


----------



## Rachie (17 Fev 2016 às 20:56)

Choveu com bastante intensidade ao fim da tarde (por volta das 18.45).  Agora parou mas está vento. 

Mínima 5.9
Máxima 13.3
Actual 10.7

Humidade bem mais alta que ontem.


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Fev 2016 às 21:11)

Aqui parou de chover por volta das 20 horas.
Sigo com 10.6ºC


----------



## Tufao André (17 Fev 2016 às 21:16)

Boa noite!
Como previsto registei a mínima mais baixa do ano finalmente: *3,8ºC*!  
Também houve alguma geada mas fraca, notando-se mais no descampado do metro da Amadora Este (Falagueira).
O dia começou nublado e a chuva apareceu a meio da tarde (16h), começando fraca e tornando-se moderada e mesmo intensa ao fim da tarde cujo pico foi entre as 18h e as 19h. Depois acalmou e de momento já não chove. Acumulados *8,1 mm*
Mais um dia frio mas com pouco vento.
Temperaturas: *3,8ºC* / *12,1ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Fev 2016 às 21:56)

Extremos térmicos: *4,0ºC* / *13,8ºC*

Minima mais baixa deste Inverno, houve geada, ainda que muito ténue.

Acumulado: *7,5 mm*


----------



## miguel (17 Fev 2016 às 22:01)

O acumulado final da frente foi de 3,4mm 

Agora estão 10,3ºC a mínima esta noite não será tão baixa como na ultima noite!


----------



## Tufao André (17 Fev 2016 às 23:11)

Regime de aguaceiros proveniente do pós-frontal e temperatura a descer. Estão apenas *8,7ºC *e em descida lenta.
Entretanto o acumulado subiu para os *8,9 mm* devido aos aguaceiros moderados e de curta duração.
O vento já rodou para NO e mantém-se fraco, mas deve intensificar-se durante a madrugada!


----------



## DaniFR (17 Fev 2016 às 23:19)

As redes de pesca da lampreia, que estavam colocadas na zona da Ereira, Montemor-o-velho e que foram levadas pelas fortes correntes do rio Mondego durante as cheias, foram parar à Praia do Cabedelo, na Figueira da Foz.











Fotos de Pedro Agostinho Cruz


----------



## Vitor TT (17 Fev 2016 às 23:34)

jonas_87 disse:


> Offtopic: O StormRic tem andado ausente, esperemos que volte o quanto antes ao forum, e para alem disso que esteja tudo bem...
> ________
> 
> Começa arrefecer decentemente, *6,6ºC*.



Não posso deixar de referir, que tenho saudades dos comentários que servem-me de estímulo a postar as reportagens que vou fazendo, e tendo passado e parado por Carcavelos tenho olhado para o seu "estaminé", espero que esteja tudo bem ,

---------------------\\-------------------

bom, mínima bem interessante por aqui, de 3,7º C, a 1:55 h já estavam 5,1º C, situação um pouco rara, no meu quarto a temperatura já desceu aos 12,8º C também raro, frio durante o dia a começar a pingar +- pelas 15:45 h perto da Expo, aumentando um pouco já em Benfica, quando saí para o carro perto das 21:00 h pouco pingava e no carro tinha 11º C também pouco comum, a caminho de casa foi pingando pouco e a temperatura rondou os 10º C no carro, presumo que durante a tarde tenha chovido alguma coisa de jeito a avaliar pela agua que escorria pelas estradas,
actualmente estão 8,2º C e 89% Hr.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Fev 2016 às 23:46)

Vitor TT disse:


> Não posso deixar de referir, que tenho saudades dos comentários que servem-me de estímulo a postar as reportagens que vou fazendo, e tendo passado e parado por Carcavelos tenho olhado para o seu "estaminé", espero que esteja tudo bem ,



Exacto, e mesmo aquilo que ele acrescenta ao forum, que é muito.
Somos todos importantes neste espaço, mas na minha opinião, o trabalho de recolha / tratamento de dados / fotos / vídeos  simplesmente impressionante, e de enorme utilidade.
_________________________________________________

Aguaceiro neste momento.
*9,8ºC*


----------



## MarcioRR (17 Fev 2016 às 23:54)

Aqui chove e bem


----------



## criz0r (18 Fev 2016 às 00:07)

Boa noite, a frente deixou por aqui 11mm fruto do período de chuva forte durante cerca de 20m entre as 18h e 30 e as 19h. De momento pós frontal nem vê-lo céu quase limpo sem vento e o frio novamente a marcar presença já com 9,3ºC.


----------



## Candy (18 Fev 2016 às 00:36)

Muito vento em Peniche. Na última hora intensificou muito e com rajadas muito fortes. Não esperava tanto vento esta noite


----------



## Candy (18 Fev 2016 às 02:03)

Chove torrencialmente e vem com rajadas de vento muito fortes! Caramba!!! E está um geloooooooooooo...


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (18 Fev 2016 às 08:20)

Passaram uns aguaceiros por Leiria com temperatura entre 5/6°C, em altitude há frio, não me admira que tenha caído pelo menos água-neve nos topos das Serras de Aire/Candeeiros.


----------



## Geopower (18 Fev 2016 às 08:44)

bom dia. 9,1*C. Céu pouco nublado. Vento fraco.


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Fev 2016 às 11:08)

O dia aqui acordou com sol e com vento fraco.
mínima: 6.4ºC
actual: 12.2ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Fev 2016 às 12:10)

Mínima: *6,8ºC *
Vento fraco a moderado


----------



## DaniFR (18 Fev 2016 às 12:12)

*Mata Nacional do Buçaco dizimada pelo mau tempo *







A intempérie que assolou o país no último fim-de-semana provocou um rasto de destruição um pouco por todo o lado. A Mata Nacional do Buçaco não fugiu à regra e, no espaço de três anos, o património natural ficou mais pobre. Embora com prejuízos menos significativos face a 2013 e 2104, o “pulmão” do concelho da Mealhada sofreu novo rombo com a queda de 30 árvores. Na Cruz Alta, um dos pontos de grande interesse, dada a sua localização privilegiada que permite observar o mar e as serras do Caramulo, Estrela e Lousã, com o manto verde do Buçaco a seus pés, lamenta-se a queda de um aderno com uma centena de anos.

Diário de Coimbra
















Fotos da Fundação Mata do Buçaco

A Mata do Buçaco começa a sofre do mesmo mal da Serra de Sintra


----------



## criz0r (18 Fev 2016 às 12:16)

Bom dia, por aqui ainda caíram alguns aguaceiros isolados e fracos mas por agora o sol já brilha. A temperatura está nos 11,5ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Fev 2016 às 12:18)

Vento forte por aqui. 
Grande desconforto térmico na rua,  estão 10,8 graus.


----------



## MarcioRR (18 Fev 2016 às 19:02)

aqui neve nem vela, choveu bem durante a noite temperatura rondou os 5 graus de manha cairam os pingos com temperatura a 3 graus, só água


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Fev 2016 às 19:38)

Boa noite. Esta noite está mesmo fria...


----------



## miguel (18 Fev 2016 às 20:04)

Boas
Máxima de 13,6ºC

Agora estão 9,6ºC e vento fraco


----------



## Rachie (18 Fev 2016 às 20:44)

jonas_87 disse:


> Exacto, e mesmo aquilo que ele acrescenta ao forum, que é muito.
> Somos todos importantes neste espaço, mas na minha opinião, o trabalho de recolha / tratamento de dados / fotos / vídeos  simplesmente impressionante, e de enorme utilidade.
> _________________________________________________
> 
> ...



Também tenho sentido a falta do StormRic aqui pelo fórum. Era um membro bastante activo e tal como já foi dito dava incentivo a participar mais também. Espero que esteja ausente por boas razões e que regresse ao forum. 

*******************************
Por Cacilhas neste momento 9.4 (mais fresco que ontem) com 67% HR 

Mínima 8.1
Máxima 12.4


----------



## criz0r (18 Fev 2016 às 20:55)

Boa noite, por aqui dia soalheiro mas frio, estão neste momento 9,7ºC a descer muito lentamente com céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Fev 2016 às 21:09)

Frio começa cedo, já se sente *7,8ºC* nos ossos, ainda vai ultrapassar a mínima...

Eu cá ando com mantas e estou perto de formar frieiras. 

Máxima de *12,9ºC*


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Fev 2016 às 21:10)

Está uma noite muito fria. Temperatura atual de 7,2ºC com vento fraco a moderado. Windchill na ordem dos 4/5ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Fev 2016 às 21:16)

Boas!
Sigo com *10,5°C*, céu limpo e vento nulo. Está prevista uma cut-off para Domingo, com centro no sul/sudoeste de Portugal, porém será fraca relativamente à chuva e CAPE para as zonas norte e centro, mas pode haver surpresas. 
Registei uma máxima de *15,5°C* e mínima de *8,6°C*.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Fev 2016 às 21:30)

Boas,
 dia frio e ventoso por estas bandas.
T. Máxima baixa, apenas 11.9 graus 

T. Actual: 8,5 graus 
Vento moderado a forte, e  claro  cortante.


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Fev 2016 às 21:31)

Boa noite
A noite aqui segue com vento moderado, tal como já esteve durante todo o dia de hoje.
Sigo com 9.5ºC


----------



## Candy (18 Fev 2016 às 21:55)

Boa noite,
Por Peniche muito frio. Há cerca de uma hora estavam 10ºC no centro da cidade. O vento sopra com rajadas fortes e a sensação de frio é tremenda. Parecem estar uns 5 grauzinhos


----------



## Garcia (18 Fev 2016 às 22:39)

Boa noite. .
Por aqui o meu auriol marca 7.8°C. .

As mínimas estes dias tem sido entre os 4°C e os 6°C. .
À dois dias consegui pousar a chave da carrinha em uma pequena poça com camada fina de gelo. .


----------



## DaniFR (18 Fev 2016 às 22:52)

*3,3ºC*

Máxima: *11,9ºC*
Mínima: *2,1ºC*


----------



## Vitor TT (18 Fev 2016 às 23:41)

Mínima por aqui de 5,4º C, 
hoje, dia ainda fresco embora o sol tenha aquecido a alma , mas a "arrefecer" logo após a sua ausência, quando saí do trabalho em Benfica pelas 21:00 h bem fresquinho no carro estava 10º C e a caminho de casa desceu aos 9º,
por agora está algum vento, 7,2º C e 77% Hr.


----------



## Candy (19 Fev 2016 às 00:09)

Fui à rua e cheguei agora... posso dizer que tive um brinde!!! Cheguei a casa a parecer um pinto ensopado!!!
Caiu um aguaceiro pesado sem que esperasse! Humpf... 
Não achei piada nenhuma!!! Parece gelo gaita!!!


----------



## Geopower (19 Fev 2016 às 00:30)

Telheiras segue com 8.9ºC. Vento moderado de Norte. Ar gélido lá fora.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Fev 2016 às 00:44)

8,2 graus
O vento não desarma.

Seiçã segue geando como é habitual.
-0,1graus por lá.


----------



## Mike26 (19 Fev 2016 às 01:14)

Por aqui registam-se *7,8ºC. *Tem vindo a descer muito devagar, vamos ver se bate a mínima de ontem que foi aos *6,8ºC. *A temperatura máxima foi de *12,9ºC*.
Condições actuais: *74%* de HR, vento médio de *19 km/h* e pressão nos *1024 hPa.*


----------



## Geopower (19 Fev 2016 às 08:48)

bom dia. Céu limpo.  8,4*C. Vento fraco.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Fev 2016 às 09:29)

Bom dia! Mais um amanhecer com geada. Céu limpo e sol fantástico!


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Fev 2016 às 09:40)

Boas,

Bela manhã, muito sol. que irá se prolongar por todo fim de semana, maravilha. 

Bem, a temperatura minima não desceu grande coisa, foi aos *7,4ºC*, basicamente o vento meteu-se ao barulho.
Neste momento, *10,8ºC* e vento fraco a moderado (algum descanso).

Do outro lado da serra, a inversão do costume, minimas a rondar o 1ºC , tanto em Colares como em Galamares.
Curioso que em Galamares ainda estão 4,4ºC, é o que dá estar numa zona sombria devido a proximidade da vertente norte da serra.


----------



## DaniFR (19 Fev 2016 às 10:31)

Bom dia 

Mínima de *-0,1ºC*

De momento,* 6,8ºC* e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## criz0r (19 Fev 2016 às 12:57)

Boa tarde,o dia segue estável e com muito sol, havia de facto alguma geada de manhã  no meu quintal e no dos vizinhos.

Céu limpo, vento inexistente e 13,8ºC.


----------



## miguel (19 Fev 2016 às 13:08)

Boas

Mínima de 5,7ºC

Agora céu limpo, vento fraco por vezes moderado e temperatura nos 14,6ºC, aos poucos vai recuperando


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Fev 2016 às 13:18)

Boa tarde
O dia por aqui segue ameno, e com vento fraco.
mínima: 5.4ºC
actual: 16.8ºC


----------



## Mike26 (19 Fev 2016 às 17:59)

Boas tardes!
A mínima do dia de hoje bateu a de ontem, ainda que por poucas décimas  *6,4ºC *ás 7:10 da manhã; no dia anterior tinha chegado aos 6,8ºC.
Para já dia solarengo e de vento fraco. A temperatura vai diminuindo; registo *12,3ºC* nesta altura.

Perspectiva-se um fim de semana tranquilo com temperaturas mais amenas durante o dia. Aproveitem


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Fev 2016 às 18:58)

Mínima de *6,4º**C *e máxima de *15,9ºC*. Nota-se que está menos frio também devido à baixa humidade. 

Céu limpo e há pouco um pôr do sol tipicamente suave.


----------



## criz0r (19 Fev 2016 às 19:00)

Boa tarde, a descer muito lentamente mas lá vai ela 12,7ºC, céu limpo e um súbito aumento da velocidade do vento.


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Fev 2016 às 19:12)

Mínima de 3,3ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Fev 2016 às 19:23)

Boas,
Cascais segue nos *11ºC*, vento fraco a moderado e céu limpo.


----------



## Mike26 (19 Fev 2016 às 19:41)

Bom arrefecimento nesta altura, às 18h seguia com *12,2ºC* e no espaço de uma hora e meia atingi os *9,6ºC*, temperatura com que sigo actualmente


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Fev 2016 às 19:42)

Boas!
Sigo com *10,9°C*. A temperatura vai descendo a um ritmo interessante. A máxima ficou nuns amenos *17,6°C*, e a mínima nos *8,6°C*, registando assim, a maior amplitude térmica deste Outono/Inverno.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Fev 2016 às 19:49)

*Galamares *segue com vento nulo e *6,5ºC, *mais uma madrugada de geada à vista.
*http://portuguese.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ILISBOAS8#history
*
Amplitude interessante.
*1,5ºC / 17,4ºC*


----------



## david 6 (19 Fev 2016 às 20:11)

já estou de volta à Fajarda, deixo aqui o gráfico da temperatura desta semana (a partir do dia 15), com uma minima de *-1.3ºC* na madrugada do dia 17 e com uma máxima de *15.9ºC* hoje:







temperatura actual é de *10.9ºC* está um ventinho, ou seja, se ele se mantiver a minima está estragada também hoje, reparei que a unica noite onde o vento foi nulo foi na madrugada de 17 (dos -1.3ºC) de resto teve sempre vento


----------



## miguel (19 Fev 2016 às 20:19)

Boas

Máxima foi aos 16,2ºC

Agora estão 10,8ºC


----------



## DaniFR (19 Fev 2016 às 21:24)

*6ºC*

Máxima: *14,7ºC*
Mínima: *-0,1ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Fev 2016 às 21:28)

Como previsto, a maxima mantem-se em subida contínua dia após dia, hoje foi aos 14,8ºC.
Amanhã e Domingo promete ir aos 15,5ºC / 16ºC.

Extremos termicos: *7,4ºC* / *14,8ºC

Agora: 10,1ºC*
Vento moderado com rajadas.

Por volta das 20:30, junto a casa, fiz a medição do vento atraves da aplicação do telemovel, registei uma rajada de *13,1 m/s =  47,16 km/h*.
(Esta https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=b4a.zephyr&hl=pt_PT, tem excelente leituras pelos menos  até vento forte,aconselho.)


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Fev 2016 às 21:35)

A noite aqui segue calma, com vento praticamente nulo.
Sigo com 10.5ºC


----------



## david 6 (19 Fev 2016 às 21:37)

jonas_87 disse:


> Como previsto, a maxima mantem-se em subida contínua dia após dia, hoje foi aos 14,8ºC.
> Amanhã e Domingo promete ir aos 15,5ºC / 16ºC.
> 
> Extremos termicos: *7,4ºC* / *14,8ºC
> ...


 
também tenho essa aplicação no telemovel, também gosto dela, costuma ter registos de vento +ou- certos

*9.3ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Fev 2016 às 00:10)

david 6 disse:


> também tenho essa aplicação no telemovel, também gosto dela, costuma ter registos de vento +ou- certos
> 
> *9.3ºC*



Verdade,uso regularmente, neste caso em 10 segundos, registei logo a rajada 47 km/h.
Terra do vento.


----------



## david 6 (20 Fev 2016 às 00:19)

vento ficou agora nulo o que é bom para a descida da temperatura, sigo com *6.8ºC*


----------



## criz0r (20 Fev 2016 às 00:30)

Boa noite, o vento foi-se e a temperatura cai a pique, sigo com 9,4ºC neste momento e céu limpo.


----------



## david 6 (20 Fev 2016 às 00:52)

apareceu uma brisa e a temperatura estagnou logo nos *6.5ºC*


----------



## david 6 (20 Fev 2016 às 02:20)

sigo com *3.8ºC*, o vento tem se mantido nulo a algum tempo, se assim se mantiver está no papo


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Fev 2016 às 09:31)

Por aqui o dia acordou logo com sol, fazendo parecer um amanhecer de Primavera.
Os pássaros andam "todos contentes" a chilrear.
mínima: 4.2ºC
actual: 10.2ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Fev 2016 às 10:04)

Boas,

Minima alta fruto do vento, *9,6ºC*!
De manhã cedo tive que deslocar-me a Sintra, sabendo antemão que estava ocorrer forte inversão no vale de Colares ( minima horaria de -0,9ºC), passei por lá para compreender melhor aquela inversão e tirar fotos. Muita geada/gelo e um frio terrível! Mais logo partilho as fotos e dados.


----------



## david 6 (20 Fev 2016 às 10:37)

minima de *2.8ºC*, pelo que tive a ver levantou se uma brisa e depois foi intensificando fazendo assim a temperatura começar a subir, coruche ainda conseguiu ir aos *-0.6ºC *às 7h
actual 13.1ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Fev 2016 às 12:35)

Mínima de *8,8ºC* e máxima prestes a passar a de ontem

Vento fraco a moderado


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Fev 2016 às 12:54)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Minima alta fruto do vento, *9,6ºC*!
> De manhã cedo tive que deslocar-me a Sintra, sabendo antemão que estava ocorrer forte inversão no vale de Colares ( minima horaria de -0,9ºC), passei por lá para compreender melhor aquela inversão e tirar fotos. Muita geada/gelo e um frio terrível! Mais logo partilho as fotos e dados.



Aproveitei o facto de estar na vila de Sintra e rumei à zona de Colares.
Posso dizer que fiquei surpreendido com a espessura do gelo nos carros e praticamente em todas superfícies, desde caixotes do lixo, paragens de autocarros, telhados de casa, inclusive uma ténue película de gelo na berma da estrada. Agora percebo o quão fria aquela zona é, os vários relatos de acidentes devido à formação de gelo na estrada.
A observação dos valores das EMA´s do IPMA limitam um pouco a percepção das coisas, não esperava ver tanto gelo nos mais variados sítios em largos quilómetros. 
Como ia a conduzir e o sol já ia um pouco alto só consegui tirar algumas fotos perto de Galamares, zona ainda completamente sombria e acessivel.
Sair com practictamente  10ºC baixa humidade e presenciar 1ºC e 100%,  foi um choque térmico muito forte, mas como meteolouco que  sou nesta vertente das inversões não há problema,tudo se ultrapassa. 

Medição itinerante entre Alcabideche - Galamares







Geada
















Muitas tubagens de rega com água congelada


----------



## miguel (20 Fev 2016 às 13:30)

Boas

Mínima de 6,2ºC

Agora céu limpo, vento fraco e temperatura já a ir para o amena 16,7ºC com humidade de 46%


----------



## david 6 (20 Fev 2016 às 13:39)

sigo com *17.5ºC* céu limpo muito boa visibilidade, consigo ver a serra de montejunto ao longe


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Fev 2016 às 14:00)

A tarde aqui segue amena com 18.3ºC actuais.
O vento continua, a soprar de forma fraca, para variar.


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Fev 2016 às 14:14)

jonas_87 disse:


> Aproveitei o facto de estar na vila de Sintra e rumei à zona de Colares.
> Posso dizer que fiquei surpreendido com a espessura do gelo nos carros e praticamente em todas superfícies, desde caixotes do lixo, paragens de autocarros, telhados de casa, inclusive uma ténue película de gelo na berma da estrada. Agora percebo o quão fria aquela zona é, os vários relatos de acidentes devido à formação de gelo na estrada.
> A observação dos valores das EMA´s do IPMA limitam um pouco a percepção das coisas, não esperava ver tanto gelo nos mais variados sítios em largos quilómetros.
> Como ia a conduzir e o sol já ia um pouco alto só consegui tirar algumas fotos perto de Galamares, zona ainda completamente sombria e acessivel.
> ...


Wow!! Fantástico!!  Não conhecia essa zona, e não sabia que havia inversões assim tão fortes por essas terras. Quando quiser ver geada já sei onde ir.


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Fev 2016 às 14:26)

Boas! Sigo com *16,1°C*, céu limpo e vento moderado com rajadas mais fortes. A máxima ficou nos *16,5°C*, e a mínima nos *9,3°C*. Ainda tenho esperança que aquela cut-off a sul do algarve nos traga alguma coisa.


----------



## Tufao André (20 Fev 2016 às 16:40)

Boa tarde malta!
Dia bem mais ameno que os últimos dias e bastante soalheiro com uma visibilidade excelente. Sigo com *16,4ºC *(actual máxima) e vento fraco de NE.
Mínima relativamente alta devido ao vento fraco a moderado de NE: *8,6ºC*


----------



## miguel (20 Fev 2016 às 16:54)

Boas

Máxima Primaveril  *18,4ºC*


----------



## david 6 (20 Fev 2016 às 19:39)

máxima quentinha hoje de *18.3ºC*
actual *13.2ºC*

dei uma volta e a ribeira de Magos (ou Vala Real) que passa na Fajarda está assim (fotos em zonas diferentes):


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Fev 2016 às 19:46)

Boas,

Extremos térmicos: *9,7ºC */ *17,2ºC*

Curioso, que mesmo com vento moderado e algumas rajadas, a máxima subiu bem.
___________

De facto, a visibilidade de hoje destacou-se e muito.
Fotos tiradas desde a estrada do Cabo da Roca, cota 210 metros.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Fev 2016 às 19:59)

*Seiça* é simplesmente incrível, minima de *-2,5ºC*, maxima de *19,0ºC*, neste momento segue nos *4,2ºC.* 

http://portuguese.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ISANTARM3


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Fev 2016 às 20:09)

Boas!
Hoje fui dar uma volta por Lisboa. A temperatura deveria rondar os 17°C, estava-se mesmo bem na rua. Também notei que hoje a visibilidade estava ótima. Conseguia ver os cumulus bem desenvolvidos que se encontravam no Algarve.
Algumas fotos:


----------



## Mike26 (20 Fev 2016 às 21:31)

Boa noite!
Máxima de hoje agradável, *17,5ºC * temperatura a descer aos poucos agora, sigo com *10,9ºC. *Vento nulo.


----------



## nelson972 (20 Fev 2016 às 22:46)

Boas,
Dia agradavel, sem historia.

Aproveitei para fotografar a Serra da Estrela, ainda que o dia não estava tão límpido quanto eu gostaria.

Retocada na luminosidade, brilho e contraste para evidenciar a neve.






IMG_16761 by nelson Ferreira, no Flickr


----------



## DaniFR (20 Fev 2016 às 23:04)

Boa noite

Dia soalheiro, com uma máxima de *17,8ºC*.
Mínima de* 0,8ºC*

Por agora, *5ºC*


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Fev 2016 às 23:20)

Sem dúvida um belo dia de Inverno! 

Máxima foi de *17,8ºC*, hoje esticou-se um pouco, mas ao menos as casas aqueceram mais...

Temperatura sobe um pouco agora com o vento de NE


----------



## david 6 (20 Fev 2016 às 23:48)

*9.6ºC*, hoje não quer descer


----------



## criz0r (21 Fev 2016 às 00:14)

Boa noite, por aqui a temperatura hoje difere e muito dos últimos dias, estou agora com 12,7ºC e a subir. De resto céu limpo e vento 0.


----------



## david 6 (21 Fev 2016 às 11:41)

minima *7.4ºC*, actual 15.2ºC


----------



## miguel (21 Fev 2016 às 12:25)

Boas

Mínima de 7,0ºC

Agora muito sol apesar do céu carregado de poeiras, vento nulo e tempo quente, estão 17,6ºC...

 A ver se logo tenho algumas trovoadas nas proximidades...


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Fev 2016 às 13:00)

Boas,

Sigo com *16,4ºC*, belo  dia este.
Imagem postal aqui da localidade, um dos muitos moinhos espalhados por aqui, embora sejam poucos os recuperados,infelizmente.
Foto tirada ha pouco.


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Fev 2016 às 13:40)

Boas!
Sigo com *16,9°C*, vento fraco a moderado e céu bastante esbranquiçado:
Muito interessante esta célula ou conjunto de células que se encontra no oceano, que se dirige para nordeste. Há umas horas atrás dirigia-se para Nordoeste/Oeste, alterando o seu rumo para o atual. Repare-se também na faixa de poeira do Saara:




Ecos interessantes:




Poderemos ter uma tarde bem interessante.


----------



## david 6 (21 Fev 2016 às 13:53)

também tenho estado a seguir essa célula, parece vir direito a nós se mantiver assim

18.1ºC, vai aparecendo meia duzia de nuvens a sul


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Fev 2016 às 13:55)

david 6 disse:


> também tenho estado a seguir essa célula, parece vir direito a nós se mantiver assim
> 
> 18.1ºC, vai aparecendo meia duzia de nuvens a sul


E já tem descargas eléctricas. O mapa dinâmico faz tanta falta...
Estamos praticamente às cegas pois o radar só atualiza de 30 em 30 minutos...


----------



## guimeixen (21 Fev 2016 às 14:19)

Tiagolco disse:


> E já tem descargas eléctricas. O mapa dinâmico faz tanta falta...
> Estamos praticamente às cegas pois o radar só atualiza de 30 em 30 minutos...



Tens os máximos de refletividade que atualizam mais rápido, de 10 em 10 minutos.


----------



## miguel (21 Fev 2016 às 14:29)

Calor estão 19,1ºC e aquela trovoadas a SW a ficarem mais próximo  hora de sair para caçar


----------



## david 6 (21 Fev 2016 às 14:40)

18.5ºC 57% humidade e estão a nascer muitas nuvens a sul daqui


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (21 Fev 2016 às 14:47)

Lisboa, Eduardo VII
Começam a surgir nuvens...
Visibilidade reduzida por poeiras.


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Fev 2016 às 14:54)

Sigo com* 18°C*. Muitas nuvens convectivas vindas de sudoeste a chegar. Como era de se esperar, aquele conjunto de células enfraqueceu consideravelmente. A atividade eléctrica diminuiu também.
Que bigorna tão grande! É do tamanho do destrito de Beja e Setúbal juntos.


----------



## david 6 (21 Fev 2016 às 14:54)

é impressão minha ou está a enfraquecer?


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Fev 2016 às 15:00)

david 6 disse:


> é impressão minha ou está a enfraquecer?


Sim, a bigorna já está muito expandida.


----------



## Tufao André (21 Fev 2016 às 15:09)

Boas!
Um belo dia de sol com alguma poeira do deserto na atmosfera e bem agradável. Agora para a tarde já esta a encobrir, existem alguns cúmulos e a célula a sul está a aproximar-se! Parece-me é que está a enfraquecer... É uma pena porque tem estado bem activa! Vamos ver no que dá, ja se sabe que pode haver surpresas.
Vento fraco de Leste e 17 graus de temperatura


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (21 Fev 2016 às 15:13)

Mais uns minutos e acabou-se a tarde de sol em Lisboa. Hehe. Tarde estragada para quem não acompanha as nossas coisas e um fio de esperança para nós. Está a enfraquecer mas está interessante. 
Quase que não se ve a margem sul.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Fev 2016 às 15:23)

Entretanto, o céu ficou interessante, mas não deve acontecer nada.
Estão *17,7ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Fev 2016 às 15:35)

O vento ficou forte do nada, e está bastante negro nas proximidades.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (21 Fev 2016 às 15:36)

jonas_87 disse:


> O vento ficou forte do nada, e está bastante negro nas proximidades.


Situação idêntica por Lisboa, mas entretanto o vento voltou a acalmar.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Fev 2016 às 15:37)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Situação idêntica por Lisboa, mas entretanto o vento voltou a acalmar.



Aqui continua intenso, vamos ver se dá em algo.


----------



## Tufao André (21 Fev 2016 às 15:40)

Céu muito negro a sul e sw!!! Está mesmo com aspecto de trovoada... Além disso está bastante abafado e o vento sopra moderado! Ainda tou com esperança de ocorrer algo


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (21 Fev 2016 às 15:42)

Curioso a forma como a célula está a expandir lateralmente, formando alinhamentos de aguaceiros.


----------



## david 6 (21 Fev 2016 às 15:43)

nasceu uma fila de aguaceiros que vai desde a célula no mar até à costa a norte de sines, vai na direcção de setubal e arrabida


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Fev 2016 às 15:43)

Céu amarelado por aqui. Chove bem no horizonte:


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Fev 2016 às 15:45)

Bem pessoal passa-se por aqui qualquer coisa, a temperatura caiu 4ºC, dos 18ºC para 14ºC!
O céu está assim


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (21 Fev 2016 às 15:47)

jonas_87 disse:


> Bem pessoal passa-se por aqui qualquer coisa, a temperatura caiu 4ºC, dos 18ºC para 14ºC!
> O céu está assim


Por Lisboa já cobriu por completo. Algo me diz que devo ir andando para o carro...


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Fev 2016 às 15:47)

Chove moderado!


----------



## criz0r (21 Fev 2016 às 15:49)

Chuva forte neste momento. Bela tarde que se está a pôr .


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Fev 2016 às 15:55)

*13,9ºC*
Vento moderado a forte
Céu negro a NE/E

Vamos ver o que dá.


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Fev 2016 às 15:57)

Eu sabia!!!!! Trovoada!!!


----------



## JAlves (21 Fev 2016 às 15:57)

Trovããããããão...


----------



## Candy (21 Fev 2016 às 15:58)

Peniche ainda com sol, embora já comece a ficar um pouco azul acinzentado.
Vento fraco.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Fev 2016 às 15:59)

Incrivel a imagem de radar...


----------



## criz0r (21 Fev 2016 às 15:59)

5 minutos de chuva forte, sim senhor não estava á espera de muita coisa hoje mas foi um belo aguaceiro, ouvi mesmo agora um trovão.


----------



## João Ferreira (21 Fev 2016 às 15:59)

Boa tarde,

Chove agora moderado depois de um trovão.


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Fev 2016 às 16:00)

Mal vi a luz desvanecer fui à janela e do nada um vento maluco, carros com o alarme a disparar, céu muito branco para o negro e começa a chover.

Chuva forte neste momento e trovão!!! 
Pensava que ia ficar tudo para o sul mas afinal...


----------



## Tufao André (21 Fev 2016 às 16:00)

Trovoada e chuva intensa do nada!!!  Que bela tarde eheh Tinha esperança disto!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Fev 2016 às 16:00)

Ouvi um trovão ao longe. Céu bastante escuro. A ver se a animação chega até cá


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Fev 2016 às 16:04)

Chove fraco, pingos enormes.


----------



## david 6 (21 Fev 2016 às 16:04)

descargas vão se aproximando também na zona de Setúbal:


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Fev 2016 às 16:07)

jonas_87 disse:


> Incrivel a imagem de radar...


Pela refletividade parece uma super célula a mancha vermelha?


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Fev 2016 às 16:08)

O dia de hoje por aqui tem sido marcado por alguma nebulosidade alta.
mínima: 8.6ºC
actual: 19.9ºC(dentro do meu alpendre, parece uma sauna).


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Fev 2016 às 16:11)

Temperatura máxima levou uma bela "porrada", desceu dos 18,8ºC para os *12,9ºC*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Fev 2016 às 16:14)

Céu brutal por aqui 

Estou a tentar fazer uma panorâmica, a qualquer momento meto aqui.


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Fev 2016 às 16:14)

Por aqui a temperatura só desceu um grau . *17,1°C*


----------



## AnDré (21 Fev 2016 às 16:16)

Em Odivelas chove e não é pouco!
Valente aguaceiro!


----------



## JAlves (21 Fev 2016 às 16:16)

Carga de água valente aqui pela Ramada!


----------



## rickmpr (21 Fev 2016 às 16:16)

Mafra neste momento...


----------



## vamm (21 Fev 2016 às 16:18)

rickmpr disse:


> Mafra neste momento...


Bem, que aspecto


----------



## david 6 (21 Fev 2016 às 16:20)

ouvi um trovão para sul desde aqui da Fajarda, o céu vai ficando encoberto a sul


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Fev 2016 às 16:21)

rickmpr disse:


> Mafra neste momento...



Brutal, grande estreia no forum, bem vindo!


----------



## rickmpr (21 Fev 2016 às 16:22)

jonas_87 disse:


> Brutal, grande estreia no forum, bem vindo!



Obrigado


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Fev 2016 às 16:24)

Trovão valente agora! Começa a chover.

*EDIT:* em menos de 1 minuto, outro trovão.

*EDIT2:* mais uma vez, em menos de 60 segundos, outro trovão. Chove agora torrencialmente. Não me admiro se tiver algum granizo à mistura.


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Fev 2016 às 16:24)

Linha de células potentes em Setúbal, célula de Lisboa a varrer mais a norte agora:

As células no mar parecem perder a potência, também é normal. Agora em Terra, está muito mais quente, a insolação deve ter impulsionado:


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Fev 2016 às 16:27)

Ouvi um trovão muito ténue aqui, só na janela norte se ouvem


----------



## AnDré (21 Fev 2016 às 16:27)

Trovão há pouco bem audível em Odivelas. De momento deixou de chover. A célula está a Nordeste.

Ainda foi uma carga de água considerável.


----------



## rickmpr (21 Fev 2016 às 16:29)

Estou a ver que há aqui muito pessoal de Odivelas


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Fev 2016 às 16:32)

Lá vai ela toda contente a molhar tudo.


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Fev 2016 às 16:35)

Imagino que quem estivesse na serra da Arrábida tivesse a melhor vista deste evento!

Ouvi mais um trovão a norte, vê-se bem a retaguarda da célula. A sul está meio medonho...


----------



## Tufao André (21 Fev 2016 às 16:36)

Tudo calmo por agora. Já não chove mas de vez em quando ainda se ouvem trovões ao longe e para norte, onde a célula se dirige! 
Esperemos que venham mais aguaceiros com trovoada que este soube a pouco...  
O céu continua nublado mas com abertas.


----------



## david 6 (21 Fev 2016 às 16:39)

por aqui vai ficando todo encoberto, ela vem de sul, a minha hora chegará  mesmo que não dê trovoada mas se desse alguma chuva já ficava contente


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Fev 2016 às 16:39)

Penso que é um facto que as células fortalecem devido ao calor da terra. Ainda bem que esteve sol antes disto tudo. Que belo cogumelo perto de Setúbal.


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Fev 2016 às 16:41)

Células de Lisboa e Setúbal a unirem-se no rio Tejo. Vão varrer ainda uma boa área...


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Fev 2016 às 16:44)

A passagem foi rápida pelo que acumulado só foi de *0,3 mm *


----------



## Geopower (21 Fev 2016 às 16:44)

a reportar de Glória do Ribatejo. Céu a ficar muito nublado. Vento fraco. Vista para SW:


----------



## thunderhunter (21 Fev 2016 às 16:47)

boas os mais atentos sabem que não costumo postar aqui no fórum, pois não tenho como medir temperaturas e vento e etc.
mas não e por isso que o deixo de acompanhar....
mas venho hoje dizer que por aqui por Alenquer neste momento, o vento e fraco ou quase nulo, o ceu esta bastante escuro a sul, mas ainda não chegou ca nada, nem um pinguinho
mas tenho esperança que ainda ca venha algo.....


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Fev 2016 às 16:50)

E já se dissipou tudo mais a sul. Penso que a festa fica por aqui.


----------



## vagas (21 Fev 2016 às 16:54)

Por alcochete forte trovoada com muita chuva a mistura


----------



## PapoilaVerde (21 Fev 2016 às 16:54)

Granizo e trovoada no freeport em Alcochete.


----------



## david 6 (21 Fev 2016 às 17:14)

coisa tão lenta , deem um empurrãozinho para ver se chega cá mais depressa antes que se lembre de morrer 
céu continua encoberto temperatura vai descendo lentamente 17.6ºC e humidade subindo lentamente 58% e vento fraco


----------



## Candy (21 Fev 2016 às 17:15)

Peniche a ficar tudo encoberto.


----------



## thunderhunter (21 Fev 2016 às 17:18)

continua sem chover mas se ouviu dois roncos o vento continua nulo ou fraco
e começa a chover neste momento, os trovoes continuam mas um pouco a oeste,
os pingos são grandes


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Fev 2016 às 17:20)

O grande registo da tarde de hoje 

Em tamanho maior e HD.


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Fev 2016 às 17:24)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> O grande registo da tarde de hoje
> 
> Em tamanho maior e HD.


Brutal!!


----------



## Portugal Storms (21 Fev 2016 às 17:25)

Trovoada por Setúbal, penso que consegui apanhar qualquer coisa...já coloco vídeo.
Foto tirada à alguns minutos.


----------



## Vitor TT (21 Fev 2016 às 17:29)

Tempo inesperado, mas um pouco previsível, tempo ameno, mas após chover arrefeceu bem, 

um pouco da "música" da tarde, trovoada com alguma cadência ultimamente pouco comum por estas bandas,
pena o som ser fatela e eu com uma excelente câmara de video, mas a parte do som não funciona bem, teve de com a D90,


----------



## cactus (21 Fev 2016 às 17:33)

Confirma-se tivemos há pouco por Setubal quase de tudo Trovoada , relâmpagos, chuvada forte com granizo misturado , ceu muito escuro . agora tudo mais calmo , a temperatura é que levou um tombo, 12ºC neste momento.


----------



## david 6 (21 Fev 2016 às 17:35)

está a ficar bastante escuro agora, está quase


----------



## thunderhunter (21 Fev 2016 às 17:44)

e passou....
caiu um forte aguaceiro, com granizo á mistura....
dirige-se para norte e continua a roncar....


----------



## david 6 (21 Fev 2016 às 17:56)

o vento vai intensificando, começa a pingar céu interessante


----------



## david 6 (21 Fev 2016 às 18:00)

trovoada  vi relampago agora mesmo


----------



## PapoilaVerde (21 Fev 2016 às 18:04)

Nuvens em Alcochete.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Fev 2016 às 18:05)

PapoilaVerde disse:


> Nuvens em Alcochete.



Brutal!


----------



## joralentejano (21 Fev 2016 às 18:08)

PapoilaVerde disse:


> Nuvens em Alcochete.


Espetacular!


----------



## Portugal Storms (21 Fev 2016 às 18:09)

PapoilaVerde disse:


> Nuvens em Alcochete.


Imagem fantástica


----------



## vagas (21 Fev 2016 às 18:10)

Por o Montijo está assim


----------



## joralentejano (21 Fev 2016 às 18:13)

vagas disse:


> Por o Montijo está assim


Fantástico


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Fev 2016 às 18:15)

Time-lapse desde o início da tarde até à passagem da linha de instabilidade.

Foram feitas algumas mudanças de posição porque inicialmente o telemóvel estava ao ar livre, mas depois tive de mudar para fechar a janela e assim.


----------



## vagas (21 Fev 2016 às 18:16)

Apouco estive no freeport e foi um dilúvio de chuva, granizo e trovoada, agora uma calmaria


----------



## Fall9 (21 Fev 2016 às 18:16)

Perto das Caldas da Rainha está assim, também começou a cair uns pingos


----------



## Geopower (21 Fev 2016 às 18:18)

Pingos dispersos por Glória do Ribatejo. Vento moderado de S/SE. Ouvem-se trovões ao longe.


----------



## Miguel96 (21 Fev 2016 às 18:20)

PapoilaVerde disse:


> Nuvens em Alcochete.



Parabéns, foto muito boa


----------



## thunderhunter (21 Fev 2016 às 18:29)

e pronto acabou
mais logo tento por algumas fotos tiradas com o tlm....


----------



## Portugal Storms (21 Fev 2016 às 18:29)

Deixo aqui o registo do que consegui ver na Moita. Peço desculpa pela qualidade, o temporal passou  muito longe, aqui nem choveu...

Temperatura atual: 14;8ºC


----------



## parvonia (21 Fev 2016 às 18:45)

https://www.facebook.com/helder.casaca?pnref=story

Grandola esta tarde


----------



## david 6 (21 Fev 2016 às 18:50)

já passou, fez com cada relampago    , consegui 3 ou 4 relampagos com o telemovel, mais logo meto fotos deles, que daqui a minutos vou me fazer ao caminho para Lisboa (meu 2º local de seguimento)

deixo já as descargas que o IPMA apanhou aqui à volta, foram mais que estes:


----------



## PapoilaVerde (21 Fev 2016 às 18:54)

PapoilaVerde disse:


> Nuvens em Alcochete.


Foto tirada com telemóvel IPhone 6.


----------



## vamm (21 Fev 2016 às 18:54)

PapoilaVerde disse:


> Nuvens em Alcochete.





vagas disse:


> Por o Montijo está assim



Que máximo!


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Fev 2016 às 19:02)

Daqui já se veem as bandas mais exteriores da linha de instabilidade...


----------



## miguel (21 Fev 2016 às 19:28)

Boas

Aqui por Setúbal choveu forte com granizo e a trovoada estava mesmo por cima até o carro tremia com as ondas de choque dos trovoes 
Acumulados 3,4mm

Máxima de 19,4ºC depois do aguaceiro passou para os 12ºC


----------



## david 6 (21 Fev 2016 às 19:35)

de precipitação não deu muito, de relampagos foi show , já tinha saudades de um assim , deu *1mm*
quando chegar a Lisboa vou procurar as fotos dos 3 ou 4 relampagos que consegui com o telemovel, te ja


----------



## Prates (21 Fev 2016 às 19:52)

Boa tarde, foto tirada ao fim do dia desde o Parque das Nações. Desculpem a qualidade mas foi com o telemóvel.
https://flic.kr/p/Edvic2


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Fev 2016 às 21:14)

Boas,

Máxima: *18,0ºC*
Actual: *13,9ºC*

Aquela célula da tarde ainda chegou com alguma força ao 2º local de seguimento, segundo os familiares , foi um aguaceiro forte de granizo, vento forte e trovoada, mas longe, para os lados da Malveira(dos Bois).


----------



## thunderhunter (21 Fev 2016 às 21:15)

antes da trovoada chegar


----------



## thunderhunter (21 Fev 2016 às 21:16)

quando já estava a passar aqui por cima


----------



## thunderhunter (21 Fev 2016 às 21:20)




----------



## david 6 (21 Fev 2016 às 21:29)

deixo agora aqui os relâmpagos que consegui com o meu telemovel, peço desculpa pela qualidade das fotos, mas foi de telemovel, principalmente na 1ª foto de relampago, na altura não sei porquê aquilo estava desfocado, mas é melhor que nada  (as fotos foram retiradas de um video que fiz com o tele):

esta foi de como estava o céu antes da chuva:







e agora os relampagos que consegui:


----------



## DaniFR (21 Fev 2016 às 22:02)

Boa noite

Dia de céu encoberto pela poeira.
Máxima: *18,7ºC*
Mínima: *4,3ºC*

Temperatura actual: *7,1ºC*


----------



## Vitor TT (21 Fev 2016 às 23:52)

Outro ponto de vista do "bixo", visto do alto de Montemor, neste local no carro a temperatura chegou aos 10º C,






e estas já da Expo, da minha caminhada, ainda tive esperança de ver algum espectáculo electrico, a segunda mais por curiosidade


----------



## Teles (21 Fev 2016 às 23:54)

A trovoada não chegou nem perto mas ainda tive o prazer de ver um raio e ouvir dezenas de trovões à distancia, aqui fica umas fotos do que consegui fotografar daqui:


----------



## criz0r (22 Fev 2016 às 00:52)

Boa noite, começamos a semana por aqui com estabilidade, céu limpo, sem vento e 11,3ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Fev 2016 às 00:53)

12,3ºC
Céu limpo
Vento fraco o moderado

Offtopic: No Foreca já surge a simbologia de trovoada para Sabado e precipitação com 5ºC de temperatura para aqui, não está fácil controlar o entusiasmo.


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Fev 2016 às 03:15)

Mínima de *9,9ºC* e máxima de *18,9ºC*, graças a Deus que aquela célula chegou senão a temperatura ainda chegava aos 20ºC

Rajada de *36 km/h* aquando a passagem da célula, 5 minutos antes as rajadas eram de 3 km/h 

Amanhã supostamente temos um dia de "onda de calor", *20ºC ou mais*

Tenho algumas fotos para publicar mas só devo conseguir publicar na quarta.


----------



## Maria Papoila (22 Fev 2016 às 17:20)

Boa tarde,
Hoje no Campus estava um dia de Primavera com temperatura amena, vento fraco e céu azul. Assim:


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Fev 2016 às 17:35)

Que dia bem quentinho hoje!
mínima: 7.3ºC
máxima: 20.7ºC
actual: 18.1ºC

Mal o sol começa a enfraquecer, já nao se pode estar na rua, com a pouca roupa que se usa durante o dia.


----------



## miguel (22 Fev 2016 às 18:47)

Boas

Máxima de Primavera, ficou nos 20,7ºC

Agora estão 15,7ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Fev 2016 às 18:55)

Dia muito agradável!


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Fev 2016 às 18:58)

Boa tarde,

A máxima subiu aos *17,9ºC*, valor idêntico ao registado ontem.
A minima foi aos* 10,6ºC*.
T.actual: *12,3ºC*

Céu limpo
Vento fraco


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Fev 2016 às 21:27)

Dia agradável, máxima tocou quase nos 20, *19,9ºC*
Mínima de *9,2ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Fev 2016 às 21:36)

A noite aqui ainda não segue muito fria.
Actual: 12.4ºC


----------



## VimDePantufas (22 Fev 2016 às 21:53)

Boa noite, hoje por aqui teve um dia agradável e até aqueceu..
Com o cair da noite a temperatura tem vindo a descer e é agora de 7.6ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Fev 2016 às 21:56)

*11,5ºC *por aqui.

A previsão do ECMWF  para Sabado ,mantém-se interessante  extremos de 6ºC / 9ºC para aqui,  o que no topo da serra equivale a 3ºC/5ºC, com precipitação.


----------



## VimDePantufas (22 Fev 2016 às 22:03)

jonas_87 disse:


> *11,5ºC *por aqui.
> 
> A previsão do ECMWF  para Sabado ,mantém-se interessante  extremos de 6ºC / 9ºC para aqui,  o que no topo da serra equivale a 3ºC/5ºC, com precipitação.


Jonas era uma pequena depressão em altura .....  mas não sei se não aparece em Espanha e  lá vai tudo parar para leste, vamos ver


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Fev 2016 às 22:09)

VimDePantufas disse:


> Jonas era uma pequena depressão em altura .....  mas não sei se não aparece em Espanha e  lá vai tudo parar para leste, vamos ver



Sim claro, mas de um dia frio com precipitação já não nos livramos, não espero nada de especial, apenas  falei na serra e estimativa dos extremos, pois não é todos os dias no inverno que a serra terá uma dia tão frio e com aguaceiros.


----------



## VimDePantufas (22 Fev 2016 às 22:18)

jonas_87 disse:


> Sim claro, mas de um dia frio com precipitação já não nos livramos, não espero nada de especial, apenas  falei na serra e estimativa dos extremos, pois não é todos os dias no inverno que a serra terá uma dia tão frio e com aguaceiros.


Sim correcto, e olha que esta run das 18 que está agora a sair é fantástica, e as horas vão passando e está cada vez mais próximo o evento,
Era porreiro  tudo é possível


----------



## Geopower (22 Fev 2016 às 22:44)

bom noite.
extremos do dia por Telheiras:
11.8ºC
19.5ºC

Neste momento 13,7ºC(em descida). Vento fraco de Norte.


----------



## Joaopaulo (22 Fev 2016 às 22:52)

*OffTopic: *E já vai praticamente um mês que o StormRic não aparece por cá... Espero que volte, faz falta aqui no fórum!


----------



## criz0r (23 Fev 2016 às 02:16)

Boa noite, o dia de ontem foi praticamente Primaveril e hoje terça feira vai ser idêntico. Está mais frio que ontem a esta hora, céu limpo com uma bela lua cheia sem vento e já com 9,5ºC.


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Fev 2016 às 07:45)

Bom dia, mínima de 8,6°C e dia a iniciar


----------



## Geopower (23 Fev 2016 às 08:46)

bom dia. 12,3*C. Céu muito nublado. Vento fraco.


----------



## VimDePantufas (23 Fev 2016 às 10:48)

Bom dia, a mínima esta noite por aqui foi de 6.9ºC
Neste momento estão 13.9ºC  e céu muito nublado


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Fev 2016 às 15:31)

Boas,

Como previsto, a máxima caiu um pouco, registei *15,0ºC*.
Neste momento estão *13,8ºC*.


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Fev 2016 às 17:16)

Boa tarde
Hoje o dia foi marcado pela nebulosidade, apesar de ainda se ter avistado o sol, embora por pouco tempo durante esta tarde.
mínima: 9.8ºC
máxima: 17.1ºC
actual: 16.4ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Fev 2016 às 18:22)

*12,3ºC*
_________

Ao final desta manhã na serra de Sintra.
Cota *430 mts*, desta feita no flanco Este da serra, perto da Pena/Castelo dos Mouros.
A temperatura rondava os *12ºC* o vento soprava moderado, certamente que esta zona no Sábado vai estar gelada.


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Fev 2016 às 09:52)

Bom dia. Aqui já chove... vento fraco.


----------



## rickmpr (24 Fev 2016 às 10:24)

A caminho de Loures.


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Fev 2016 às 10:50)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Bom dia. Aqui já chove... vento fraco.


A chuva começou fraca, quase a nem molhar o chão, mas agora já pegou mais...


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Fev 2016 às 11:10)

Bom dia
O dia hoje acordou cinzento, a por volta das 10:30, começou a cair uns chuviscos, que passaram agora a aguaceiros fracos.
O vento fraco vai marcando presença.
mínima: 9.2ºC
actual: 11.7ºC


----------



## david 6 (24 Fev 2016 às 11:11)

va chovendo fraco em Lisboa


----------



## Reportorio (24 Fev 2016 às 11:14)

Por Alverca já chove.


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Fev 2016 às 11:20)

Chuva torrencial agora! Não esperava!


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Fev 2016 às 11:52)

Chuva moderada a cair neste momento


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Fev 2016 às 12:37)

Volta a chover forte...


----------



## miguel (24 Fev 2016 às 13:13)

Boas

Mínima de 9,1ºC

A frente até deixou mais chuva do que eu esperava! Acumulou 3,6mm

13,1ºC agora e vão caindo uns pingos


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Fev 2016 às 13:21)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Volta a chover forte...


Chuva torrencial de novo...


----------



## VimDePantufas (24 Fev 2016 às 13:42)

Boa tarde, por aqui tem chovido a espaços, neste momento não chove mas o céu está
muito nublado.
Estáo aqui agora 14.9C


----------



## miguel (24 Fev 2016 às 13:48)

Volta a chover por aqui, o acumulado vai em 4,0mm hoje

12,9ºC, 97%Hr, vento fraco a rajada máxima foi de 37km/h


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Fev 2016 às 16:30)

Volta a chuva forte...


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Fev 2016 às 16:34)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Volta a chuva forte...


Chuva forte passa a torrencial!


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Fev 2016 às 16:43)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Chuva forte passa a torrencial!


Aguaceiros muito fortes! Até faz fumo...


----------



## bmelo (24 Fev 2016 às 16:46)

Lindo arco íris na zona da Póvoa de Santa Iria...


----------



## AndréFrade (24 Fev 2016 às 17:24)

Pinhal Novo agora mesmo. Chove com intensidade.


----------



## Leiga (24 Fev 2016 às 17:31)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Aguaceiros muito fortes! Até faz fumo...


Completamente...


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Fev 2016 às 19:18)

Por aqui a tarde tem sido marcada por aguaceiros pontuais e por vento moderado.


----------



## miguel (24 Fev 2016 às 19:26)

Bom dia de chuva! acumulados até agora 6,2mm

Máxima de 15,4ºC

Agora estão 12,6ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Fev 2016 às 20:24)

Vários aguaceiros ao longo do dia que geraram* 1,3 mm*

Mínima: *10,9ºC*
Máxima: *14,9ºC*

Rajada de *45 km/h* aquando a passagem do pior aguaceiro


----------



## VimDePantufas (24 Fev 2016 às 20:42)

Boa noite, o dia hoje foi marcado por aguaceiros  que caíram de forma intermitente acompanhados por algum vento 
que de quando em vez sopra com maior intensidade.
A temperatura actual é de 10.3ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Fev 2016 às 20:56)

Boas,

*2 mm
12,3ºC*
Vento forte


----------



## criz0r (24 Fev 2016 às 20:59)

Boa noite, hoje o dia por aqui foi essencialmente de aguaceiros fracos e vento moderado com rajadas. Por agora não chove e o vento mantém-se moderado, a temperatura está nos 12,8ºC.


----------



## Candy (24 Fev 2016 às 21:01)

Dia marcado por aguaceiros fracos e vento fraco, por vezes moderado, em Peniche.


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Fev 2016 às 21:05)

Boas noites!
Sigo com *12,8°C*. A máxima ficou nos *17,1°C *e a mínima ficou nos *9,7°C*. A amplitude térmica já tem estado bem alta, típico desta altura do ano.
O dia foi marcado por aguaceiros que, alguns, até foram bastante fortes.


----------



## vortex (24 Fev 2016 às 21:14)

Boa noite!
Por aqui o acumulado de  precipitação do dia está em 6,3mm,vento de Oeste 19,4Kmh,Hr de 82% e temperatura nos 11,2ºC.


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Fev 2016 às 22:09)

Forte aguaceiro agora...


----------



## DaniFR (24 Fev 2016 às 22:52)

Boa noite

Por Coimbra, chuva fraca a moderada durante a manhã, aguaceiros durante a tarde, *6,6mm* acumulados.

Máxima: *13,7ºC*
Mínima: *8,4ºC*

Temperatura actual:* 10,4ºC*


----------



## criz0r (25 Fev 2016 às 01:26)

Os aguaceiros fracos de ontem ainda me renderam mesmo assim 3mm, vamos ver com quantos vou ficar até ao fim do mês. De momento céu pouco nublado, o vento já enfraqueceu desde o início da noite e temperatura nos 12,1ºC.


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Fev 2016 às 10:16)

Bom dia! Já chove aqui...


----------



## VimDePantufas (25 Fev 2016 às 11:50)

Bom dia, por aqui o céu está nublado e a temperatura é de 14.0ºC .
De noite choveu mas nada de mais


----------



## DulceGaranhão (25 Fev 2016 às 11:52)

Olá a todos,será que vai haver assim tanto vento para Sintra amanhã e no Sábado? Ou será que será mais perto do mar?


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Fev 2016 às 15:52)

Boas!
Sigo com *16°C*, céu pouco nublado por cumulus. Que belo dia!


----------



## VimDePantufas (25 Fev 2016 às 16:48)

Acabada de tirar aqui pelo Oeste, um pouco antes do cão chegar ...


----------



## Candy (25 Fev 2016 às 17:09)

Boas, 
Por Peniche, sol, céu azul com algumas nuvens e vento fraco. Está agradável.

Como sabem a estação meteorológica do Cabo Carvoeiro esteve danificada durante bastante tempo. Provavelmente desde o Natal (data em que dei conta disso) até há poucos dias. Um destes dias passei por lá e pareceu já estar tudo devidamente arranjado. Painéis novos, caixas devidamente seguras, etc. Contudo, hoje, ao ver a temperatura do ar,  debitada pela estação... lol... Algo não está bem! -10ºC às 14h00??? E não... Não foi erro de uma horita, pois continua a debitar temperaturas negativas. -8,7ºC às 15h00... Posso dizer que está sol e há, inclusive, quem ande na rua sem casaco. Pensei poder contar com a estação operacional para o evento de amanhã, mas já vi que infelizmente os dados não correspondem à realidade.  

https://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.superficie/#Cabo Carvoeiro


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Fev 2016 às 18:55)

Por aqui o dia de hoje foi parcialmente nublado, com o sol a espreitar um pouco durante a tarde.
mínima: 9.8ºC
actual: 14.5ºC


----------



## lm1960 (25 Fev 2016 às 20:01)

Boas,

Essa foto é de onde???,   _* VimDePantufas*_  ???

Conheço bem a zona, mas....está a escapar-me.


----------



## VimDePantufas (25 Fev 2016 às 20:15)

lm1960 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Essa foto é de onde???,   _* VimDePantufas*_  ???
> 
> Conheço bem a zona, mas....está a escapar-me.



Na estrada que liga a Torres Vedras por Runa


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Fev 2016 às 20:43)

Começou a chover agora... não esperava tão cedo.


----------



## Miguel96 (25 Fev 2016 às 21:17)

Nas serras de Aire e Candeeiros vai nevar tanto. Off-topic


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Fev 2016 às 21:28)

Miguel96 disse:


> Nas serras de Aire e Candeeiros vai nevar tanto. Off-topic


Será? Cá estou... estamos para ver.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Fev 2016 às 21:31)

Boas noites,
*
12,6ºC*

Amanhã por esta hora, o estado do tempo estará bastante diferente, frio, vento forte, e chuva. 
_______

Será que consigo ver agua-neve ao inicio da manhã de sabado na serra?
De qualquer dos modos devo andar por lá, o frio intenso será mais que certo.


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Fev 2016 às 21:37)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Começou a chover agora... não esperava tão cedo.


E chove bem... correm as calhas!


----------



## romeupaz (25 Fev 2016 às 22:07)

Miguel96 disse:


> Nas serras de Aire e Candeeiros vai nevar tanto. Off-topic


Concordo...


----------



## guisilva5000 (25 Fev 2016 às 22:55)

Publico agora estas fotos de Domingo aquando a passagem da célula, só agora é que tive tempo para editar algumas fotos:

Céu negro a norte, o sinal de que vem aí chuva forte






Chuva forte inicia mal a passagem do céu negro











Parte de trás da célula de Lisboa






Algumas nuvens que se perderam com a célula, ou tentaram evoluir mas fracassaram... 






____

Hoje a mínima foi de *9,6ºC* e a máxima de *15,7ºC* e por momentos tive que tirar o casaco


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Fev 2016 às 23:43)

*11,4ºC* por aqui.

Entretanto, instalei o datalogger(debitar dados de 3 em 3 minutos)  dentro do RS para registar o sobe e desce de temperatura com a passagem de aguaceiros gélidos nos próximos 2 dias. A máxima de sábado promete ser das mais baixas dos últimos  anos, incrível, ainda para mais neste inverno morno, a meteorologia tem destas coisas...


----------



## miguel (26 Fev 2016 às 00:03)

Boas
Sigo com 11,9ºC a chuva já não tarda em aparecer...


----------



## DaniFR (26 Fev 2016 às 00:11)

Por Coimbra já chuvisca.


----------



## Lousano (26 Fev 2016 às 00:28)

Por aqui também.


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Fev 2016 às 00:36)

Boas!
Sigo com *11,4°C* e o céu vai fechando. Sábado vou fazer rappel na serra de Sintra, mais precisamente no Penedo da Amizade. Eu sei que vai estar muito vento e chuva mas eu arrisco. 
Era lindo se apanhasse neve


----------



## TekClub (26 Fev 2016 às 06:50)

Chove torrencialmente...


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Fev 2016 às 08:25)

Bom dia! Esta noite choveu muito. E choveu torrencialmente junto ao amanhecer... pelo que vejo no radar ainda vem muita chuva esta manhã...


----------



## Geopower (26 Fev 2016 às 08:49)

bom dia. Céu encobeto.Chuva fraca. 13,3*C.Vento moderado de W.


----------



## Maravedi (26 Fev 2016 às 09:02)

DaniFR disse:


> Por Coimbra já chuvisca.



Pois... e tenho um "feeling" que as cheias vão voltar e ainda mais intensas... quanto a neve, era bom Coimbra ficar assim, como em 11 Fevereiro 1983:


----------



## fhff (26 Fev 2016 às 09:28)

No caminho casa-trabalho apanhei chuva bastante intensa, sobretudo na zona de Sobral, Torres, Malveira.


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Fev 2016 às 09:30)

Chuva torrencial impressionante aqui! Muita chuva desde as 8h...


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Fev 2016 às 09:32)

A zona oeste já está sob chuva intensa.


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Fev 2016 às 09:33)

Sigo com aguaceiros moderados desde as 6:30.
Vamos ver como será a capacidade de encaixe a nível de ribeiros e rios desta chuva toda.


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Fev 2016 às 09:36)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Sigo com aguaceiros moderados desde as 6:30.
> Vamos ver como será a capacidade de encaixe a nível de ribeiros e rios desta chuva toda.


É o que eu tenho estado a pensar... vão haver ribeiras a bordar fora se esta quantidade de chuva se mantiver durante o dia...


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Fev 2016 às 09:43)

luismeteo3 disse:


> É o que eu tenho estado a pensar... vão haver ribeiras a bordar fora se esta quantidade de chuva se mantiver durante o dia...



Estava agora mesmo a ver que o WunderGround está a "dar" 25mm para o dia de hoje, até me deixou de boca aberta.
O Windguru é mais cuidadoso em termos de precipitação.
E no radar quase que nem se vê o nome das localidades devido á precipitação.


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Fev 2016 às 09:53)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Estava agora mesmo a ver que o WunderGround está a "dar" 25mm para o dia de hoje, até me deixou de boca aberta.
> O Windguru é mais cuidadoso em termos de precipitação.
> E no radar quase que nem se vê o nome das localidades devido á precipitação.


Pois é... eu não sei como está por Torres, mas aqui está chuva forte ou torrencial o tempo todo...


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Fev 2016 às 09:54)

Chove bem por Cascais... rajadas fortes, belo dia de inverno.


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Fev 2016 às 09:58)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Pois é... eu não sei como está por Torres, mas aqui está chuva forte ou torrencial o tempo todo...



Por aqui continua aguaceiros moderados acompanhados por vento também moderado.
Da janela vejo que as valas que escoam as águas das chuvas já vão cheias.


----------



## criz0r (26 Fev 2016 às 09:58)

Bom dia, depois de quase ter levado um "banho" com um aguaceiro forte que caiu ainda há pouco neste momento tenho uma escuridão enorme a Oeste, penso que em Lisboa deva estar um valente temporal. Chove fraco neste momento e o vento a aumentar bastante de intensidade. 12,6ºC actuais.


----------



## fhff (26 Fev 2016 às 10:02)

Por Colares, chove forte e, de repente, rajadas fortes de vento dão um ar da sua graça. Chuva tocada a vento.


----------



## Ricardo Martins (26 Fev 2016 às 10:03)

Pela Terrugem (zona norte de Sintra) chove de forma um pouco violenta à 5 minutos...
Visibilidade inferior a 50 metros

EDIT: Começa a abrandar


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Fev 2016 às 10:03)

Bom dia ao forum!

Chove e de que maneira em Cascais... algum vento... sensação de frio já significativa.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Fev 2016 às 10:06)

Basicamente *7,4mm* em poucos minutos, vai chovendo.

Dado a rotação do vento e respectivo arrefecimento previsto a partir do final da tarde, a probabilidade da queda de granizo vai disparar.


----------



## Maria Papoila (26 Fev 2016 às 10:14)

Aqui no Marquês vai chovendo mas nada de especial. Todavia o céu escuríssimo faz adivinhar que vem aí borrasca.


----------



## criz0r (26 Fev 2016 às 10:15)

Mas que valente chuvada neste momento, até faz fumo!


----------



## AnDré (26 Fev 2016 às 10:18)

Forte chuvada em Odivelas, acompanhada de granizo!!


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Fev 2016 às 10:19)

Entretanto, surgiu uma estação amadora no Wunderground,desta feita na localidade de Fontanelas, Sintra.

http://portuguese.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ILISBOAS9


----------



## criz0r (26 Fev 2016 às 10:24)

Bem fiquei com o quintal completamente alagado, que chuvada à moda antiga, ainda chove mas de forma moderada, a temperatura desceu dos 12,6ºC para os 11,3ºC em menos de 5 minutos.


----------



## bmelo (26 Fev 2016 às 10:26)

chove à meia hora sem parar na zona de Póvoa de Santa Iiria, Alverca, Vialonga.


----------



## AnDré (26 Fev 2016 às 10:28)

Tinha os estores fechados, quando comecei a ouvir o granizo a bater neles. Quando o abri caia mesmo muito granizo.
Entre o ir buscar a máquina e o começar a filmar, perdi o espectáculo todo. 

O granizo batia com tanta força que se partia todo! Ficam uns segundos do sucedido!


Bom pronuncio.

Uma imagem:


----------



## Firefigther (26 Fev 2016 às 10:30)

Chuva forte e rajadas de vento por aqui.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Fev 2016 às 10:31)

AnDré disse:


> Tinha os estores fechados, quando comecei a ouvir o granizo a bater neles. Quando o abri caia mesmo muito granizo.
> Entre o ir buscar a máquina e o começar a filmar, perdi o espectáculo todo.
> 
> O granizo batia com tanta força que se partia todo! Ficam uns segundos do sucedido!
> ...



Já com granizo? Bom pronuncio mesmo.


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Fev 2016 às 10:33)

Chuva forte e vento forte desde as 10h e não pára!


----------



## Geopower (26 Fev 2016 às 10:38)

chuva forte pelo Areeiro.


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Fev 2016 às 10:40)

Chuva torrencial continua... sensação de frio a aumentar.


----------



## Firefigther (26 Fev 2016 às 10:40)

Chuva forte


----------



## fhff (26 Fev 2016 às 10:42)

Pelo que tenho visto nas estações online, o acumulado pelo Oeste já vai em cerca de 10-11 mm. (média a olhómetro).


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Fev 2016 às 10:47)

Chuva torrencial muito forte! Impressionante...


----------



## criz0r (26 Fev 2016 às 10:49)

AnDré disse:


> Forte chuvada em Odivelas, acompanhada de granizo!!



Vê-se perfeitamente o granizo no teu vidro André, eu infelizmente não consegui fazer vídeo porque à medida que ia chovendo e descendo a temperatura os vidros ficaram completamente embaciados. Nem consegui ver se caiu granizo mas é muito provável porque era chuva muito forte.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Fev 2016 às 10:50)

*8,1* mm no Linhó, *102 mm* de acumulado mensal.


----------



## david 6 (26 Fev 2016 às 10:53)

tem estado a chover bem em Lisboa  agora está a parar


----------



## Firefigther (26 Fev 2016 às 10:54)

Por aqui parou a chuva


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Fev 2016 às 11:00)

Aqui continua a chover forte... já estou em casa a bater o dente... tenho de ir acender a lareira!


----------



## AndréFrade (26 Fev 2016 às 11:08)

Temperatura em queda depois de uma chuvada persistente e intensa.

12,0ºC e vento forte.

A reportar do Pinhal Novo.


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Fev 2016 às 11:14)

Não vão acreditar mas vi mesmo agora cairem flocos de neve misturados com a chuva!


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Fev 2016 às 11:15)

Aqui aproveitei a paragem da chuva para ir espreitar como estavam as valas que delimitam o meu terreno, e posso dizer que as mesmas já levam uma boa corrente, tendo em conta a chuva que caiu desde as 6:30 e só parou agora á 20 minutos.
A água das valas corre já muito barrenta.
Notasse algum frio, essencialmente nas extremidades do corpo.


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Fev 2016 às 11:17)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Não vão acreditar mas vi mesmo agora cairem flocos de neve misturados com a chuva!


Deve ter sido uma coisa muito pontual, mas que vi eu vi!


----------



## Agreste (26 Fev 2016 às 11:17)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Não vão acreditar mas vi mesmo agora cairem flocos de neve misturados com a chuva!



pouco provável...


----------



## Leiga (26 Fev 2016 às 11:17)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Não vão acreditar mas vi mesmo agora cairem flocos de neve misturados com a chuva!


Gosto, gosto, gosto!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Fev 2016 às 11:18)

Agreste disse:


> pouco provável...


A sério, não vinha para aqui mentir!


----------



## Leiga (26 Fev 2016 às 11:19)

Agreste disse:


> pouco provável...


Não, em Fátima não é pouco provável


----------



## Agreste (26 Fev 2016 às 11:20)

não é isso Luis... até podia ser mas a temperatura não permite. 



Leiga disse:


> Não, em Fátima não é pouco provável



por enquanto as leis da física e da química ainda funcionam, mesmo em Fátima...


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Fev 2016 às 11:20)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Não vão acreditar mas vi mesmo agora cairem flocos de neve misturados com a chuva!



Pode ser que ainda tenhas sorte com alguma surpresa, resta-nos esperar para ver como corre este fim-de-semana.


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Fev 2016 às 11:21)

Depois de uma breve pausa, volta a carregar a chuva forte!


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Fev 2016 às 11:25)

Agreste disse:


> não é isso Luis... até podia ser mas a temperatura não permite.
> 
> 
> 
> por enquanto as leis da física e da química ainda funcionam, mesmo em Fátima...


Eu também fiquei incredulo. Foi uma coisa muito pontual... mas que vi 2 ou 3 flocos vi.


----------



## hurricane (26 Fev 2016 às 11:31)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Eu também fiquei incredulo. Foi uma coisa muito pontual... mas que vi 2 ou 3 flocos vi.



Também me custa a acreditar. Se tivessem 4 ou 5ºC mas com 10ºC não sei. Às vezes a vontade de neve é tanta que achamos que vimos neve! ahaha já me aconteceu.


----------



## mhenriques (26 Fev 2016 às 11:31)

Chove BUÈ!! nas Caldas e segure com 10.5ºC


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Fev 2016 às 11:39)

hurricane disse:


> Também me custa a acreditar. Se tivessem 4 ou 5ºC mas com 10ºC não sei. Às vezes a vontade de neve é tanta que achamos que vimos neve! ahaha já me aconteceu.


Bem, eram uns flocos muito poucos, brancos e gordos... se é alucinação não sei mas coincidiu com uma baixa de temperatura que nos deixou a bater o dente aqui em casa...


----------



## nunessimoes (26 Fev 2016 às 11:42)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Bem, eram uns flocos muito poucos, brancos e gordos... se é alucinação não sei mas coincidiu com uma baixa de temperatura que nos deixou a bater o dente aqui em casa...


És de onde luis? Por acaso moro perto de Leiria e juro que era água-neve que estava a cair num aguaceiro mais intenso...


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Fev 2016 às 11:42)

Acumulados na zona.

Linhó: *17 mm*
Cascais: *12 mm*
Alcabideche: *9 mm
*
Bela rega na serra, mais uma.


----------



## Firefigther (26 Fev 2016 às 11:43)

Volta a chover com alguma intensidade pelo Montijo


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Fev 2016 às 11:44)

nunessimoes disse:


> És de onde luis? Por acaso moro perto de Leiria e juro que era água-neve que estava a cair num aguaceiro mais intenso...


Moro a 6 Km de Fátima...


----------



## nunessimoes (26 Fev 2016 às 11:44)

Secalhar não estavas a alucinar... Eu moro entre Leiria e Batalha e isto aconteceu uns 20minutos atrás...


----------



## DaniFR (26 Fev 2016 às 11:45)

Bom dia

Tem chovido bem. Acordei por volta das 6h20 com chuva torrencial.

Na cidade de Coimbra, acumulados entre os *22,8mm* e os *27,4mm*:


----------



## Firefigther (26 Fev 2016 às 11:47)

Chove torrencialmente agora com rajadas de vento


----------



## Candy (26 Fev 2016 às 11:48)

Chove torrencialmente. Veio com fortes rajadas. Os vidros ficaram brancos de repente. 
Parece-me ouvir pedrinhas de granizo nos vidros mas não é visível.


----------



## nunessimoes (26 Fev 2016 às 11:50)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Moro a 6 Km de Fátima...


Secalhar não estavas a alucinar... Eu moro entre Leiria e Batalha e isto aconteceu uns 20minutos atrás...


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Fev 2016 às 11:51)

nunessimoes disse:


> Secalhar não estavas a alucinar... Eu moro entre Leiria e Batalha e isto aconteceu uns 20minutos atrás...


Pois e eu moro entre Fatima e a Batalha... há aqui um padrão LOL


----------



## nunessimoes (26 Fev 2016 às 11:52)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Pois e eu moro entre Fatima e a Batalha... há aqui um padrão LOL


Por acaso há... Também pensei que estaria a alucinar e comentei com um colega meu que me disse que andava a ver cenas. 
Pelos vistos tínhamos razão


----------



## romeupaz (26 Fev 2016 às 11:52)

nunessimoes disse:


> Secalhar não estavas a alucinar... Eu moro entre Leiria e Batalha e isto aconteceu uns 20minutos atrás...


 Onde mesmo??


----------



## nunessimoes (26 Fev 2016 às 11:53)

nunessimoes disse:


> Por acaso há... Também pensei que estaria a alucinar e comentei com um colega meu que me disse que andava a ver cenas.
> Pelos vistos tínhamos razão


Era porreiro haver alguém na zona da serra dos candeeiros para ver se caía neve lá


----------



## nunessimoes (26 Fev 2016 às 11:53)

romeupaz disse:


> Onde mesmo??


Zona das Cortes / Abadia


----------



## Leiga (26 Fev 2016 às 11:53)

Agreste disse:


> não é isso Luis... até podia ser mas a temperatura não permite.
> 
> 
> 
> por enquanto as leis da física e da química ainda funcionam, mesmo em Fátima...


Faz amanhã 2 anos que não foi registada neve por estes lados e eu tenho fotos que comprovam que nevou, e nada o fazia prever na altura.(Foi água/neve)


----------



## Luis Filipe (26 Fev 2016 às 11:54)

Tem chovido bem durante toda a manhã  aqui por Sacavém, neste momento não chove e esta encoberto.


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Fev 2016 às 11:55)

romeupaz disse:


> Onde mesmo??


Eu Vale da Quebrada...


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Fev 2016 às 12:01)

Os aguaceiros moderados voltaram...
O radar mostra um eco amarelo sobre Torres Novas.


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Fev 2016 às 12:02)

Volta a chuva torrencial...


----------



## nunessimoes (26 Fev 2016 às 12:05)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Volta a chuva torrencial...


Aqui ainda nada de nada...


----------



## vitamos (26 Fev 2016 às 12:05)

Nunca é demais recomendar este tópico por esta altura:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico...-neve-sleet-graupel-granizo-saraiva-etc.4092/

É habitual neste tipo de eventos acontecerem pequenas confusões. Claro que se pode entender o entusiasmo... Mas (e a mim já me aconteceu muita vezes) podemos às vezes ser enganados por aquilo que "nos parece ser algo". Por vezes o simples efeito do vento, o granizo de pequena dimensão, o produto de uma goteira arrastada pelo vento. 
Neste momento ainda não há condições sequer para sleet a cotas médias baixas... Há-de surgir nas próximas horas se tudo correr bem... Tenham calma e façam um bom seguimento.


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Fev 2016 às 12:08)

nunessimoes disse:


> Aqui ainda nada de nada...


Aqui está brutal! Talvez o momento de chuva mais intensa do dia...


----------



## nunessimoes (26 Fev 2016 às 12:09)

vitamos disse:


> Nunca é demais recomendar este tópico por esta altura:
> 
> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico...-neve-sleet-graupel-granizo-saraiva-etc.4092/
> 
> ...


Granizo não era de certeza... Eu estaria sensivelmente a 300/400 m por isso não descarto a possibilidade de ser agua-neve


----------



## nunessimoes (26 Fev 2016 às 12:11)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Aqui está brutal! Talvez o momento de chuva mais intensa do dia...


Para os teus lados está bem escuro. Começa agora a chover aqui


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Fev 2016 às 12:11)

Está uma linha muito intensa a entrar na costa na zona centro...


----------



## nunessimoes (26 Fev 2016 às 12:13)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Está uma linha muito intensa a entrar na costa na zona centro...


Agora sim chove com força e vento...


----------



## João Ferreira (26 Fev 2016 às 12:13)

Bom dia,

A chuva marcou presença durante o início da manhã sendo por vezes moderada. Dia frio por aqui.


----------



## ct5iul (26 Fev 2016 às 12:17)

*INFORMAÇÃO METEOAJUDA*

*A Estação  meteorológica do Meteoajuda poderá ser desactivada nos próximos dias para manutenção e reparação   *
​*1- Vai ser substituído o pluviômetro por outro modelo.*

*2- Alem da rede interna de Internet vai ser feito um link de Wi-Fi  a uma rede de emergência para no caso de falha de energia ou Catástrofe Natural  a estação esteja a debitar dados para a Internet.*

*3- Vai ser feita uma revisão total a toda a instrumentação da estação*


----------



## AndréFrade (26 Fev 2016 às 12:19)

Forte chuvada com granizo no Pinhal Novo e também numa zona entre o Pinhal Novo e o Penteado. 

Vento forte e temperatura em queda! Os carros estão cheios de pedras pequenas, bom pronúncio!


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Fev 2016 às 12:20)

nunessimoes disse:


> Agora sim chove com força e vento...


Sim, agora além da chuva torrencial aumentou o vento...


----------



## romeupaz (26 Fev 2016 às 12:20)

Temperatura cai 3ºC em 5min... 7.3ºC


----------



## miguel (26 Fev 2016 às 12:20)

Boas

Aqui a chuva caiu bem a meio da manha na altura da passagem da frente fria...acumulados até agora 9,0mm

A espera do pós frontal para ver se ao menos vejo algum granizo e trovoada...

11,6ºC


----------



## bluejay (26 Fev 2016 às 12:22)

Confirmo água-neve na Serra de Aire e Candeeiros, altitude 515m.
O vento intensificou.


----------



## AndréFrade (26 Fev 2016 às 12:22)

Impressionante a quantidade de chuva que está a cair! Está a ficar muito frio!


----------



## romeupaz (26 Fev 2016 às 12:31)

bluejay disse:


> Confirmo água-neve na Serra de Aire e Candeeiros, altitude 515m.
> O vento intensificou.



Posso citar-te na minha página do facebook??


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Fev 2016 às 12:35)

Bastante frio, tenho ideia que arrefeceu um pouco antes do modelado.
Apenas 10ºC por Cascais.

Logo à tarde vou dar um salto à serra para ver como estão as temperaturas à cota 450 mts.


----------



## meteo (26 Fev 2016 às 12:37)

Há coisa de 45 minutos, tudo parado na A5. Chuva muito forte. Nada de granizo.


----------



## Geiras (26 Fev 2016 às 12:46)

Sou capaz de ir à serra hoje...Jonas acompanhas? eheh


----------



## Dias Miguel (26 Fev 2016 às 12:49)

Pessoal da zona da Serra de Aires e Candeeiros, da Serra de Montejunto e da Serra de Sintra comecem a olhar bem para as janelas, pois a "língua de frio" está mesmo junto à costa e vem bem fresquinha


----------



## david 6 (26 Fev 2016 às 12:53)

bluejay disse:


> Confirmo água-neve na Serra de Aire e Candeeiros, altitude 515m.
> O vento intensificou.


 
boa , estava que temperatura?


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Fev 2016 às 12:53)

Os aguaceiros moderados continuam, mas desta vez acompanhados por vento forte. 
Na rua até  custa andar devido á força do vento.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Fev 2016 às 12:56)

Geiras disse:


> Sou capaz de ir à serra hoje...Jonas acompanhas? eheh




Muito provavelmente vou à zona da Peninha, convém é ir bem equipado, pois lá em cima deve estar um vendaval violento.


----------



## Geiras (26 Fev 2016 às 12:57)

jonas_87 disse:


> Muito provavelmente vou à zona da Peninha, convém é ir bem equipado, pois lá em cima deve estar um vendaval violento.


Só saio do trabalho por volta das 18h, contudo, daqui vejo perfeitamente a serra e o palácio. Pode ser que comece a ver algo cair mais cedo eheheh


----------



## mr. phillip (26 Fev 2016 às 12:59)

Por  aqui começou a temperatura a baixar rapidamente. Para já, 12ºC.


----------



## meko60 (26 Fev 2016 às 13:00)

Boa tarde.
Temperatura a descer , de momento sigo com 9,9ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Fev 2016 às 13:02)

Geiras disse:


> Só saio do trabalho por volta das 18h, contudo, daqui vejo perfeitamente a serra e o palácio. Pode ser que comece a ver algo cair mais cedo eheheh



Seria interessante alguém ir ao outro extremo da serra, mesmo para saber como estao as temperaturas, falo na zona da Santa Eufemia (463mts).
Acredito que por lá ja tenha caido granizo a serio.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Fev 2016 às 13:03)

Interessante ver no WunderMap todo o norte e centro já com temperaturas de 1 dígito...
Mesmo em Lisboa já há muitas estações abaixo dos 10ºC.
Dia memorável.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Fev 2016 às 13:06)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Interessante ver no WunderMap todo o norte e centro já com temperaturas de 1 dígito...
> Mesmo em Lisboa já há muitas estações abeixo dos 10ºC.
> Dia memorável.



As máximas  de hoje já foram registadas ao inicio da madrugada, valores normais, 12ºC/13ºC.
Agora amanhã sim, as máximas podem andar nos 9ºC, espectacular.


----------



## PacificMoon (26 Fev 2016 às 13:07)

Pela zona do Linhó temperatura já vai nos 10 graus


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Fev 2016 às 13:08)

jonas_87 disse:


> As máximas  de hoje já foram registadas ao inicio da madrugada, valores normais, 12ºC/13ºC.
> Agora amanhã sim, as máximas podem andar nos 9ºC, espectacular.


O curioso é mesmo isso... são 13 horas e as temperaturas a afundar.


----------



## PapoilaVerde (26 Fev 2016 às 13:09)

Por volta das 12h caiu um aguaceiro muito intenso na zona do Monte de Caparica, Almada. Num pequeno percurso de 50 metros que tive de fazer, o chapéu de chuva não foi suficiente para fazer face ao vento e à chuva, tendo ficado molhada.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Fev 2016 às 13:09)

Flaviense21 disse:


> O curioso é mesmo isso... são 13 horas e as temperaturas a afundar.



Exacto, por isso é que tenho curiosidade em saber como está a temperatura nos cumes da serra.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Fev 2016 às 13:10)

Alguém se anima a ir a Sintra? Malveira?


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Fev 2016 às 13:11)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Pessoal da zona da Serra de Aires e Candeeiros, da Serra de Montejunto e da Serra de Sintra comecem a olhar bem para as janelas, pois a "língua de frio" está mesmo junto à costa e vem bem fresquinha


Sim é verdade, aliás já se vê no radar que aqui na zona de Leiria já passou a pós frontal com aguaceiros. Aqui já não chove e a temperatura a descer!


----------



## lsalvador (26 Fev 2016 às 13:11)

Em Tomar


13:00 8.0°C 94% 17.7 km/h OSO 1008.1 hpa 0.4 mm (2 mm/hr)
12:50 8.5°C 94% 24.1 km/h OSO 1008.1 hpa 0.2 mm (2 mm/hr)
12:40 10.2°C 95% 11.3 km/h SO 1008.1 hpa 0.6 mm (9 mm/hr)


----------



## mhenriques (26 Fev 2016 às 13:13)

Caldas na ultima meia hora, desceu dos 10.4C, para os 9.3ºC


----------



## Firefigther (26 Fev 2016 às 13:18)

Temperatura a descer pelo Montijo. Não chove. 10 º.


----------



## Portugal Storms (26 Fev 2016 às 13:22)

Por volta das 12h20m em Palmela choveu com bastante intensidade com vento forte à mistura.


----------



## fhff (26 Fev 2016 às 13:23)

aqui por Colares parou a chuva e o arrefecimento é notorio. Amanha estou, de manha, no sope do Montejunto. Vou tentar dar uma saltada la cima.


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Fev 2016 às 13:24)

Acabei de ouvir na RTP1 alerta de queda de neve a norte do rio Tejo para 200m...


----------



## Candy (26 Fev 2016 às 13:29)

Peniche 10ºC, sentem-se 6.
Temperatura a descer. Não chove. Vento fresco com rajadas fortes.


----------



## Maravedi (26 Fev 2016 às 13:33)

"Live casting"  de Coimbra - Zona de Sto. Antonio

13:30
7,7ºC
Não existem aguaceiros agora.


----------



## mr. phillip (26 Fev 2016 às 13:33)

Afinal foi falso alarme. A temperatura estabilizou nos 11.8ºC... Bah...


----------



## Candy (26 Fev 2016 às 13:34)

De Peniche é visível um céu muito negro para os lados de Óbidos/Caldas da Rainha.


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Fev 2016 às 13:36)

Boas!
Brutal chuvada que caiu por aqui por volta do meio dia!! A temperatura baixou consideravelmente. Amanhã vou à serra de Sintra.


----------



## AMFC (26 Fev 2016 às 13:39)

Montejunto amanhã bem cedinho, há hipóteses de nevar ?


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Fev 2016 às 13:43)

AMFC disse:


> Montejunto amanhã bem cedinho, há hipóteses de nevar ?


A cota andará nos 300/400 metros e a precipitação não vai faltar. Eu arriscava ir!


----------



## AMFC (26 Fev 2016 às 13:46)

Tiagolco disse:


> A cota andará nos 300/400 metros e a precipitação não vai faltar. Eu arriscava ir!



Butes ?


----------



## lsalvador (26 Fev 2016 às 13:48)

Ferreira do Zêzere com 6.1ºC, já teve com 5.9.C


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Fev 2016 às 13:56)

AMFC disse:


> Butes ?


Vou pra serra de Sintra. É mais perto


----------



## AMFC (26 Fev 2016 às 14:03)

Sintra talvez uns farrapos, é demasiado próxima do mar, mas sei lá, pode haver surpresas.


----------



## PacificMoon (26 Fev 2016 às 14:03)

Soube agora mesmo que  já caiu água neve na serra de Sintra


----------



## Maravedi (26 Fev 2016 às 14:04)

"Live casting" de Coimbra - Zona de Sto. Antonio

14:00
7,6ºC
Algumas chuvadas nestes 30 minutos e com algumas rajadas de vento a fazerem-se ouvir. A chuva com mais ou menos intensidade, não pára. 

13:30
7,7ºC
Não existem aguaceiros agora.


----------



## bluejay (26 Fev 2016 às 14:05)

david 6 disse:


> boa , estava que temperatura?


Na altura 5º, agora subiu para os 6º.


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Fev 2016 às 14:10)

PacificMoon disse:


> Soube agora mesmo que  já caiu água neve na serra de Sintra


A sério?? A fonte é fiável??


----------



## Candy (26 Fev 2016 às 14:11)

Venda do Pinheiro - Acabou de cair um forte aguaceiro de granizo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Fev 2016 às 14:13)

Muito frio na rua, o vento moderado ainda vem piorar a situação.
O auriol marca 11.3ºC neste momento ma já esteve 10.8ºC por volta das 13 horas, de salientar que ele está em sitio bem abrigado.


----------



## PacificMoon (26 Fev 2016 às 14:15)

Tiagolco disse:


> A sério?? A fonte é fiável??


Falei com um amigo que estava por lá. Foi por poucos minutos mas já deu para alegrar a vista


----------



## AnDré (26 Fev 2016 às 14:15)

PacificMoon disse:


> Soube agora mesmo que  já caiu água neve na serra de Sintra


Com que temperatura e humidade?

Água-neve são farrapos de neve no meio da chuva. Acho que ainda não está frio para isso.

De manhã, em Odivelas caiu granizo. No vídeo até pode parece outra coisas, mas era apenas gelo. Nada de neve.


----------



## bmelo (26 Fev 2016 às 14:16)

A " Oh Haus HO1000 " marca 12.4ºC   66%,  temperatura tem vindo desde a última hora a aumentar um pouquinho...


----------



## Vince (26 Fev 2016 às 14:18)

Sondagem de Lisboa às 12z. Um pouco mais quente (ou atrasado) que o previsto no GFs 6z para essa hora e local


----------



## DaniFR (26 Fev 2016 às 14:27)

Vai arrefecendo. *8ºC*, mas já esteve nos 7,6ºC
Máxima de apenas *10,4ºC*.

Precipitação acumulada:
São Martinho do Bispo: *32,5mm*
Quinta da Nora: *29,7mm*
Celas: *29,2mm*
Pólo II: *26,7mm*


----------



## fhff (26 Fev 2016 às 14:29)

O vento está a aumentar de intensidade. A Serra de Sintra, está limpa.p enso que nem esteja a chover. Vejo bem toda a Serra.



PacificMoon disse:


> Soube agora mesmo que  já caiu água neve na serra de Sintra



A que horas?


----------



## bmelo (26 Fev 2016 às 14:30)

A " Oh Haus HO1000 " marca 11.9ºC  68%, em menos de 15 minutos desceu 0,5ºC


----------



## Maravedi (26 Fev 2016 às 14:32)

"Live casting" de Coimbra - Zona de Sto. Antonio

14:30
8,1ºC
Notória subida da temperatura ao mesmo tempo que a chuva abranda. Neste momento apenas alguns chuviscos espaçados.

14:00
7,6ºC
Algumas chuvadas nestes 30 minutos e com algumas rajadas de vento a fazerem-se ouvir. A chuva com mais ou menos intensidade, não pára.

13:30
7,7ºC
Não existem aguaceiros agora.


----------



## Miguel Carnaxide (26 Fev 2016 às 14:33)

boa tarde a todos!
acabei de me registar aqui no forum.
pelo que tenho visto por aqui, e nas noticias, estou com uma fezada que vai nevar em Carnaxide, altitude 120 metros (mais ou menos)


----------



## david 6 (26 Fev 2016 às 14:33)

aguaceiro em Lisboa neste momento

logo ao final da tarde volto para Coruche e o seguimento já é mais detalhado com precipitaçao e temperatura, pode ser que tenha sorte com água neve lá  na madrugada ou inicio da manhã de sábado


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Fev 2016 às 14:37)

Volta a chuva... sente-se mais frio e aumenta o vento.


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Fev 2016 às 14:38)

Miguel Carnaxide disse:


> boa tarde a todos!
> acabei de me registar aqui no forum.
> pelo que tenho visto por aqui, e nas noticias, estou com uma fezada que vai nevar em Carnaxide, altitude 120 metros (mais ou menos)


Só se rezares 100 pai-nossos e 100 Avé- Marias, pode ser que aconteça esse milagre...


----------



## Geiras (26 Fev 2016 às 14:41)

fhff disse:


> O vento está a aumentar de intensidade. A Serra de Sintra, está limpa.p enso que nem esteja a chover. Vejo bem toda a Serra.
> 
> 
> 
> A que horas?



Estou em Sintra desde as 8h30...confere, a Serra está limpa. A que horas ocorrer esse aguaceiro de água neve?


----------



## MSantos (26 Fev 2016 às 14:43)

Miguel Carnaxide disse:


> boa tarde a todos!
> acabei de me registar aqui no forum.
> pelo que tenho visto por aqui, e nas noticias, estou com uma fezada que vai nevar em Carnaxide, altitude 120 metros (mais ou menos)



Bem-vindo ao MeteoPT! 

É pouco provável que tenhas essa sorte de ver neve em Carnaxide.


----------



## Bastien (26 Fev 2016 às 14:45)

Na análise da imagem de satélite pelo IPMA do compósito de Massa de Ar disponibilizada às 14h10 (que não consigo inserir a imagem), parece que o frio está começar a entrar na zona centro inclusive na zona da grande Lisboa.


----------



## Miguel Carnaxide (26 Fev 2016 às 14:46)

Davidmpb disse:


> Só se rezares 100 pai-nossos e 100 Avé- Marias, pode ser que aconteça essa milagre...


acredito que vamos ter um evento semelhante ao de Janeiro de 2006


----------



## meko60 (26 Fev 2016 às 14:46)

Temperatura 11,9ºC


----------



## Miguel96 (26 Fev 2016 às 14:47)

Tenho informações que na Serra de Montejunto e nas Serras de Aire e Candeeiros ainda não neva.
Apenas chuva.


----------



## Miguel Carnaxide (26 Fev 2016 às 14:49)

MSantos disse:


> Bem-vindo ao MeteoPT!
> 
> É pouco provável que tenhas essa sorte de ver neve em Carnaxide.


obrigado pelas boas vindas. tenho poucos conhecimentos tecnicos de meteorologia, mas os anos de vida dão-me a confiança para acreditar que estão reunidas boas condiçoes para que isso aconteça. amanhã veremos!...


----------



## João Ferreira (26 Fev 2016 às 14:52)

Boas abertas neste momento, com uma velocidade de deslocação das nuvens considerável, podendo haver aguaceiros a qualquer momento.


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Fev 2016 às 14:54)

Miguel96 disse:


> Tenho informações que na Serra de Montejunto e nas Serras de Aire e Candeeiros ainda não neva.
> Apenas chuva.


Eu confirmo... não neva.


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Fev 2016 às 14:54)

Miguel Carnaxide disse:


> acredito que vamos ter um evento semelhante ao de Janeiro de 2006


Nem lá perto!


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Fev 2016 às 14:56)

O pós frontal está mesmo a chegar. A temperatura anda aos saltos. Agora estão 11,6°C mas há 10 minutos estavam 11°C.


----------



## AndréFrade (26 Fev 2016 às 14:58)

Forte aguaceiro neste momento. Nos carros vão caindo uns fragmentos brancos durante a chuvada, provavelmente granizo derretido.

10ºC e vento forte.

A reportar do Pinhal Novo.


----------



## david 6 (26 Fev 2016 às 14:58)

apareceu o sol agora para estragar a festa


----------



## Batalha64 (26 Fev 2016 às 15:00)

Tiagolco disse:


> A sério?? A fonte é fiável??


Pois, pois foi um Nevão. Ainda acreditam no pai Natal. LOL


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Fev 2016 às 15:00)

Forte aguaceiro agora...


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Fev 2016 às 15:02)

david 6 disse:


> apareceu o sol agora para estragar a festa


Até vai ajudar com o desenvolvimento das células que estão no oceano. Se queres trovoada deixa o solo aquecer.


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Fev 2016 às 15:03)

Batalha64 disse:


> Pois, pois foi um Nevão. Ainda acreditam no pai Natal. LOL


Não seria impossível cair neve-água...


----------



## david 6 (26 Fev 2016 às 15:06)

Tiagolco disse:


> Até vai ajudar com o desenvolvimento das células que estão no oceano. Se queres trovoada deixa o solo aquecer.


 
vendo por esse lado tens razão 


entretanto outro aguaceiro em Lisboa


----------



## Maravedi (26 Fev 2016 às 15:07)

"Live casting" de Coimbra - Zona de Sto. Antonio - Elevação +-180mts (zona alta de Coimbra, Mondego está a +-20mts)

15:00
9,1ºC
Temperatura continua a subir tendo subido 1ºC em meia hora que coincidiu com inexistência de aguaceiros.
Vêem-se algumas abertas entre as nuvens em especial a Este. A Oeste vê-se nuvens carregadas (muito mesmo) e são visíveis aguaceiros em aproximação. Vem ai tempestade na certa.

14:30
8,1ºC
Notória subida da temperatura ao mesmo tempo que a chuva abranda. Neste momento apenas alguns chuviscos espaçados.

14:00
7,6ºC
Algumas chuvadas nestes 30 minutos e com algumas rajadas de vento a fazerem-se ouvir. A chuva com mais ou menos intensidade, não pára.

13:30
7,7ºC
Não existem aguaceiros agora.


----------



## fhff (26 Fev 2016 às 15:09)

Por Colares e olhando para o lado do Mar, está tudo limpo. Agora céu azul e Sol a brilhar.


----------



## bmelo (26 Fev 2016 às 15:11)

Miguel Carnaxide disse:


> acredito que vamos ter um evento semelhante ao de Janeiro de 2006



Deus o ouça amigo !


----------



## DaniFR (26 Fev 2016 às 15:12)

Acabou de cair um aguaceiro forte com algum sleet ou granizo meio derretido. *7,8ºC*


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Fev 2016 às 15:13)

Trovoada e granizo agora! Aumenta o vento...


----------



## david 6 (26 Fev 2016 às 15:13)

Miguel Carnaxide disse:


> acredito que vamos ter um evento semelhante ao de Janeiro de 2006


 
eu não acredito nisso, se fosse como 2006  ia cair grande nevão na minha terra (Coruche) e não espero isso, no máximo dos máximos e já estou a pedir muito teria água-neve na próxima madrugada /inicio manhã


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Fev 2016 às 15:14)

Grande desfile de cumulus! Vejo uma bigorna muito extensa para norte. A temperatura baixou 1°C com a passagem de um aguaceiro, *10,6°C*.


----------



## lsalvador (26 Fev 2016 às 15:17)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Trovoada e granizo agora! Aumenta o vento...



http://www.lightningmaps.org/realtime?lang=en


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Fev 2016 às 15:17)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Trovoada e granizo agora! Aumenta o vento...


As nuvens estão com uma dinâmica incrível... céu muito escuro para os lados de São Mamede/Fátima.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Fev 2016 às 15:17)

Os termometros da rua marcam 12ºC em Cascais... Que bafo!


----------



## Firefigther (26 Fev 2016 às 15:19)

Forte aguaceiro com rajadas de vento


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Fev 2016 às 15:21)

Forte saraivada agora!


----------



## Firefigther (26 Fev 2016 às 15:27)

O Sol a brilhar agora com vento forte


----------



## DaniFR (26 Fev 2016 às 15:30)

Temperatura com descida acentuada depois da passagem do aguaceiro.

Gráfico da estação da Quinta da Nora:


----------



## Maravedi (26 Fev 2016 às 15:43)

"Live casting" de Coimbra - Zona de Sto. Antonio - Elevação +-180mts (zona alta de Coimbra, Mondego está a +-20mts)

15:30
9,6ºC
Que carrocel nesta ultima meia hora. Bem se antevia a tempestade. Em minutos a temperatura caiu a pique, choveu forte e feio com rajadas intensas e granizo misturado. Por ter o sensor exposto, ele registou uma temperatura de 4,8ºC. Tão depressa veio a tempestade como a bonança e agora vê-se o sol e alguns clarões de azul.

15:00
9,1ºC
Temperatura continua a subir tendo subido 1ºC em meia hora que coincidiu com inexistência de aguaceiros.
Vêem-se algumas abertas entre as nuvens em especial a Este. A Oeste vê-se nuvens carregadas (muito mesmo) e são visíveis aguaceiros em aproximação. Vem ai tempestade na certa.

14:30
8,1ºC
Notória subida da temperatura ao mesmo tempo que a chuva abranda. Neste momento apenas alguns chuviscos espaçados.

14:00
7,6ºC
Algumas chuvadas nestes 30 minutos e com algumas rajadas de vento a fazerem-se ouvir. A chuva com mais ou menos intensidade, não pára.

13:30
7,7ºC
Não existem aguaceiros agora.


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Fev 2016 às 15:43)

Uma bomba de um trovão agora! Até a TV foi abaixo!


----------



## Thomar (26 Fev 2016 às 15:44)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Forte saraivada agora!


Não se arranja nenhuma foto dessa saraiva?! 
Ou estamos à espera da neve? 
Vai dizendo o que se passa por aí, o forum agradece.


----------



## Leiga (26 Fev 2016 às 15:45)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Uma bomba de um trovão agora! Até a TV foi abaixo!


Ouviu-se e bem... escuro a aproximar-se novamente


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Fev 2016 às 15:46)

Forte saraivada agora! Maior que a outra! As pedras de granizo são maiores também! Ficou tudo branco com o granizo!


----------



## Leiga (26 Fev 2016 às 15:48)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Forte saraivada agora! Maior que a outra! As pedras de granizo são maiores também! Ficou tudo branco com o granizo!


E fotos??


----------



## Thomar (26 Fev 2016 às 15:49)




----------



## Maravedi (26 Fev 2016 às 15:49)

DaniFR disse:


> Temperatura com descida acentuada depois da passagem do aguaceiro.
> 
> Gráfico da estação da Quinta da Nora:



Afinal o meu sensor não está assim tão maluco... pensei que por o ter muito exposto que captava mais "sensação" que temperatura real... é que de 9,1 caiu até aos 4,8 durante o evento e subiu de novo aos 9,6º... e agora em queda novamente... já vai nos 7,3º e tendência a descer à medida que novo evento se aproxima de Oeste.


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Fev 2016 às 15:50)

Leiga disse:


> E fotos??


Lamento, mas não tenho como... mas é verdade!


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (26 Fev 2016 às 15:51)

Água-neve e granizo em Fátima, tenho vídeo!


----------



## Leiga (26 Fev 2016 às 15:54)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Água-neve e granizo em Fátima, tenho vídeo!


 Boa, publica


----------



## lsalvador (26 Fev 2016 às 15:54)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Uma bomba de um trovão agora! Até a TV foi abaixo!



Realmente foi potente 












Lat/Lon: 39.638151 / -8.853120


----------



## Leiga (26 Fev 2016 às 15:55)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Lamento, mas não tenho como... mas é verdade!


Começou o granizo aqui


----------



## david 6 (26 Fev 2016 às 15:55)

céu está tão limpinho neste momento que até assusta


----------



## mhenriques (26 Fev 2016 às 15:56)

Caldas, das 13:13h com 9.3ºC, vai agora com 11.8ºC!!!!, sem chuva, apenas com algum vento.


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Fev 2016 às 15:56)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Água-neve e granizo em Fátima, tenho vídeo!


A que horas foi o teu registo? Obrigado!


----------



## DaniFR (26 Fev 2016 às 16:01)

Por aqui, o cenário é este, céu negro do lado de Coimbra e sol a Oeste:


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Fev 2016 às 16:01)

A tarde vai seguindo com sol, e com alguns períodos de aguaceiros pontuais.
O frio hoje fez-me acender a lareira mais cedo.


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Fev 2016 às 16:02)

david 6 disse:


> céu está tão limpinho neste momento que até assusta


Estou a ver uma nuvemzita ao longe!!


----------



## Maravedi (26 Fev 2016 às 16:05)

"Live casting" de Coimbra - Zona de Sto. Antonio - Elevação +-180mts (zona alta de Coimbra, Mondego está a +-20mts)

16:00
7,3ºC
Tudo calmo nesta altura... vamos ver como vai evoluir na próxima hora.

15:30
9,6ºC
Que carrocel nesta ultima meia hora. Bem se antevia a tempestade. Em minutos a temperatura caiu a pique, choveu forte e feio com rajadas intensas e granizo misturado. Por ter o sensor exposto, ele registou uma temperatura de 4,8ºC. Tão depressa veio a tempestade como a bonança e agora vê-se o sol e alguns clarões de azul.

15:00
9,1ºC
Temperatura continua a subir tendo subido 1ºC em meia hora que coincidiu com inexistência de aguaceiros.
Vêem-se algumas abertas entre as nuvens em especial a Este. A Oeste vê-se nuvens carregadas (muito mesmo) e são visíveis aguaceiros em aproximação. Vem ai tempestade na certa.

14:30
8,1ºC
Notória subida da temperatura ao mesmo tempo que a chuva abranda. Neste momento apenas alguns chuviscos espaçados.

14:00
7,6ºC
Algumas chuvadas nestes 30 minutos e com algumas rajadas de vento a fazerem-se ouvir. A chuva com mais ou menos intensidade, não pára.

13:30
7,7ºC
Não existem aguaceiros agora.


----------



## Luis Filipe (26 Fev 2016 às 16:08)

por aqui esta assim agora. Junto a ponte vasco da gama


----------



## Candy (26 Fev 2016 às 16:20)

O vento está a aumentar muito de intensidade!


----------



## Candy (26 Fev 2016 às 16:22)

Upssss... rajadas muito fortes!


----------



## TekClub (26 Fev 2016 às 16:26)

queda de granizo agora...


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Fev 2016 às 16:27)

Mais granizo...


----------



## Miguel96 (26 Fev 2016 às 16:28)

Na Ericeira o céu está assim


----------



## nelson972 (26 Fev 2016 às 16:30)

A caminho da pedra do altar, serra de aire e candeeiros, 4,5° e está vista para NW . vento moderado com rajadas.






Vista para N
Na direcção de Fátima






Aguaceiro agora. Vem granizo derretido com a chuva


----------



## Maravedi (26 Fev 2016 às 16:32)

"Live casting" de Coimbra - Zona de Sto. Antonio - Elevação +-180mts (zona alta de Coimbra, Mondego está a +-20mts)

16:30
7,8ºC
Tudo calmo para já, mas a Este aproximam-se nuvens com vontadinha de fazer uma mija... vamos esperar para ver... 

16:00
7,3ºC
Tudo calmo nesta altura... vamos ver como vai evoluir na próxima hora.

15:30
9,6ºC
Que carrocel nesta ultima meia hora. Bem se antevia a tempestade. Em minutos a temperatura caiu a pique, choveu forte e feio com rajadas intensas e granizo misturado. Por ter o sensor exposto, ele registou uma temperatura de 4,8ºC. Tão depressa veio a tempestade como a bonança e agora vê-se o sol e alguns clarões de azul.

15:00
9,1ºC
Temperatura continua a subir tendo subido 1ºC em meia hora que coincidiu com inexistência de aguaceiros.
Vêem-se algumas abertas entre as nuvens em especial a Este. A Oeste vê-se nuvens carregadas (muito mesmo) e são visíveis aguaceiros em aproximação. Vem ai tempestade na certa.

14:30
8,1ºC
Notória subida da temperatura ao mesmo tempo que a chuva abranda. Neste momento apenas alguns chuviscos espaçados.

14:00
7,6ºC
Algumas chuvadas nestes 30 minutos e com algumas rajadas de vento a fazerem-se ouvir. A chuva com mais ou menos intensidade, não pára.

13:30
7,7ºC
Não existem aguaceiros agora.


----------



## lsalvador (26 Fev 2016 às 16:35)

Temperatura cai a pique.


----------



## david 6 (26 Fev 2016 às 16:37)

granizo em Lisboa!!!!


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Fev 2016 às 16:41)

lsalvador disse:


> Temperatura cai a pique.


Sim, sente-se bem...


----------



## Candy (26 Fev 2016 às 16:45)

Caiu um aguaceiro forte, mas que durou poucos segundos. Vinha acompanhado de umas pedrinhas de granizo. Passou aqui de raspão, mas onde caiu deve ter deixado bastante granizo.


----------



## david 6 (26 Fev 2016 às 16:57)

e logo a seguir outra aguaceiro granizo , o problema é que são aguaceiros de pouca duração, já faz sol


----------



## Candy (26 Fev 2016 às 16:58)

Um ruído muito estranho lá fora. Parecia de um ronco ao longe, mas não há registos de descargas por perto. Não sei o que foi, mas foi seguido de uma forte rajada de vento.


----------



## AnDré (26 Fev 2016 às 16:59)

Há pouco caiu um bom aguaceiro de granizo em Odivelas.
A temperatura desceu aos 7,7ºC.

Agora sigo com 8,5ºC.


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Fev 2016 às 17:02)

Por aqui já não chove há umas horas! Está tudo negro para Norte e Este. Perdi as esperanças para trovoada, vamos lá ver a neve amanhã...


----------



## Jorge_scp (26 Fev 2016 às 17:04)

Há uns minutos caiu bastante granizo no Campo Grande, ainda acumulou bastante nalguns cantos... não tenho termómetro, mas a sensação de frio aumentou consideravelmente.


----------



## efcm (26 Fev 2016 às 17:05)

A caiu a uns 5 minutos na amadora


----------



## Jorge_scp (26 Fev 2016 às 17:06)

Há uns minutos caiu bastante granizo no Campo Grande, ainda acumulou bastante nalguns cantos... não tenho termómetro, mas a sensação de frio aumentou consideravelmente.


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Fev 2016 às 17:12)

*Baleal, Peniche*


----------



## Maravedi (26 Fev 2016 às 17:13)

"Live casting" de Coimbra - Zona de Sto. Antonio - Elevação +-180mts (zona alta de Coimbra, Mondego está a +-20mts)

17:00
7,7ºC
Aguaceiros esporádicos, de resto nada a reportar a não ser a dificuldade em aceder ao forum 

16:30
7,8ºC
Tudo calmo para já, mas a Este aproximam-se nuvens com vontadinha de fazer uma mija... vamos esperar para ver...

16:00
7,3ºC
Tudo calmo nesta altura... vamos ver como vai evoluir na próxima hora.

15:30
9,6ºC
Que carrocel nesta ultima meia hora. Bem se antevia a tempestade. Em minutos a temperatura caiu a pique, choveu forte e feio com rajadas intensas e granizo misturado. Por ter o sensor exposto, ele registou uma temperatura de 4,8ºC. Tão depressa veio a tempestade como a bonança e agora vê-se o sol e alguns clarões de azul.

15:00
9,1ºC
Temperatura continua a subir tendo subido 1ºC em meia hora que coincidiu com inexistência de aguaceiros.
Vêem-se algumas abertas entre as nuvens em especial a Este. A Oeste vê-se nuvens carregadas (muito mesmo) e são visíveis aguaceiros em aproximação. Vem ai tempestade na certa.

14:30
8,1ºC
Notória subida da temperatura ao mesmo tempo que a chuva abranda. Neste momento apenas alguns chuviscos espaçados.

14:00
7,6ºC
Algumas chuvadas nestes 30 minutos e com algumas rajadas de vento a fazerem-se ouvir. A chuva com mais ou menos intensidade, não pára.

13:30
7,7ºC
Não existem aguaceiros agora.


----------



## jotasetubal (26 Fev 2016 às 17:19)

Aguaceiro curto com granizo em Setúbal


----------



## jotasetubal (26 Fev 2016 às 17:20)

Aguaceiro curto com granizo em Setúbal


----------



## Jorge_scp (26 Fev 2016 às 17:21)

Há uns minutos caiu bastante granizo no Campo Grande, ainda acumulou bastante nalguns cantos... não tenho termómetro, mas a sensação de frio aumentou consideravelmente.


----------



## david 6 (26 Fev 2016 às 17:25)

minha irmã disse que na Fajarda também caiu lá granizo há uns minutos, pelos vistos os aguaceiros estão naquela fase que metem granizo em todo o lado


----------



## AndréFrade (26 Fev 2016 às 17:30)

Queda intensa de granizo há cerca de 15 minutos no Pinhal Novo com rajadas de vento muito fortes!


----------



## Maravedi (26 Fev 2016 às 17:33)

"Live casting" de Coimbra - Zona de Sto. Antonio - Elevação +-180mts (zona alta de Coimbra, Mondego está a +-20mts)

17:30
8.3ºC
Tudo calmo... começa a ficar aborrecido depois da agitação da manhã e inicio de tarde...

17:00
7,7ºC
Aguaceiros esporádicos, de resto nada a reportar a não ser a dificuldade em aceder ao forum 

16:30
7,8ºC
Tudo calmo para já, mas a Este aproximam-se nuvens com vontadinha de fazer uma mija... vamos esperar para ver...

16:00
7,3ºC
Tudo calmo nesta altura... vamos ver como vai evoluir na próxima hora.

15:30
9,6ºC
Que carrocel nesta ultima meia hora. Bem se antevia a tempestade. Em minutos a temperatura caiu a pique, choveu forte e feio com rajadas intensas e granizo misturado. Por ter o sensor exposto, ele registou uma temperatura de 4,8ºC. Tão depressa veio a tempestade como a bonança e agora vê-se o sol e alguns clarões de azul.

15:00
9,1ºC
Temperatura continua a subir tendo subido 1ºC em meia hora que coincidiu com inexistência de aguaceiros.
Vêem-se algumas abertas entre as nuvens em especial a Este. A Oeste vê-se nuvens carregadas (muito mesmo) e são visíveis aguaceiros em aproximação. Vem ai tempestade na certa.

14:30
8,1ºC
Notória subida da temperatura ao mesmo tempo que a chuva abranda. Neste momento apenas alguns chuviscos espaçados.

14:00
7,6ºC
Algumas chuvadas nestes 30 minutos e com algumas rajadas de vento a fazerem-se ouvir. A chuva com mais ou menos intensidade, não pára.

13:30
7,7ºC
Não existem aguaceiros agora.


----------



## BrunoBiscaia (26 Fev 2016 às 17:34)

Estou a pensar subir ao Santuário da Peninha em Sintra hoje a noite com a minha maquina fotografica e respectivo tripé. Conheço bem aquela zona mas será que é seguro?


----------



## Geopower (26 Fev 2016 às 17:35)

Há cerca de 45 minutos caiu um curto aguaceiro de granizo em Telheiras( +- 3 minutos). Como continuou a chover derreteu logo. Condições actuais: Céu muito nublado; 11.1ºC; Vento moderado de NW.
Aqui fica o registo.







a mancha amarela visivel sobre Lisboa:


----------



## AnDré (26 Fev 2016 às 17:41)

BrunoBiscaia disse:


> Estou a pensar subir ao Santuário da Peninha em Sintra hoje a noite com a minha maquina fotografica e respectivo tripé. Conheço bem aquela zona mas será que é seguro?


Atenção ao vento, que vai soprar com muita intensidade.


----------



## miguel (26 Fev 2016 às 17:45)

Apanhar estes aguaceiros de granizo é uma lotaria são muito pequenos, aqui a pouco caiu umas pedrinhas muito pequenas mas não durou nem 30 segundos

Máxima de 12,9ºC

Agora estão 10,7ºC


----------



## miguel (26 Fev 2016 às 17:52)

Mais um bom aguaceiro a passar AO LADO... e este cheio de granizo! Acumulados desde as 00h 12,6mm

10,6ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Fev 2016 às 17:52)

É com cada célula linda que me aparece à frente...que fico impressionado!!! A célula de Setúbal tinha uma bigorna perfeita! Já meto fotos. Entretanto, sigo com 10,0°C e aproxima-se mais um aguaceiro.


----------



## miguel (26 Fev 2016 às 17:54)

Tiagolco disse:


> É com cada célula linda que me aparece à frente...que fico impressionado!!! A célula de Setúbal tinha uma bigorna perfeita! Já meto fotos. Entretanto, sigo com 10,0°C e aproxima-se mais um aguaceiro.



A que passou ao lado de Setúbal sff


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (26 Fev 2016 às 17:57)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Água-neve e granizo em Fátima, tenho vídeo!



Aqui está:


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Fev 2016 às 17:58)

miguel disse:


> A que passou ao lado de Setúbal sff


Vi pessoal a mencionar Setúbal, então presumi que a célula estivesse aí


----------



## miguel (26 Fev 2016 às 18:01)

Tiagolco disse:


> Vi pessoal a mencionar Setúbal, então presumi que a célula estivesse aí



A célula principal passou a este!


----------



## rickmpr (26 Fev 2016 às 18:02)

A minutos em Mafra.
Temperatura 8


----------



## Maravedi (26 Fev 2016 às 18:03)

"Live casting" de Coimbra - Zona de Sto. Antonio - Elevação +-180mts (zona alta de Coimbra, Mondego está a +-20mts)

18:00
7,1ºC
Alguma animação graças à queda de granizo durante um curtíssimo espaço de tempo que nem deu para a temperatura cair muito...

17:30
8.3ºC
Tudo calmo... começa a ficar aborrecido depois da agitação da manhã e inicio de tarde...

17:00
7,7ºC
Aguaceiros esporádicos, de resto nada a reportar a não ser a dificuldade em aceder ao forum 

16:30
7,8ºC
Tudo calmo para já, mas a Este aproximam-se nuvens com vontadinha de fazer uma mija... vamos esperar para ver...

16:00
7,3ºC
Tudo calmo nesta altura... vamos ver como vai evoluir na próxima hora.

15:30
9,6ºC
Que carrocel nesta ultima meia hora. Bem se antevia a tempestade. Em minutos a temperatura caiu a pique, choveu forte e feio com rajadas intensas e granizo misturado. Por ter o sensor exposto, ele registou uma temperatura de 4,8ºC. Tão depressa veio a tempestade como a bonança e agora vê-se o sol e alguns clarões de azul.

15:00
9,1ºC
Temperatura continua a subir tendo subido 1ºC em meia hora que coincidiu com inexistência de aguaceiros.
Vêem-se algumas abertas entre as nuvens em especial a Este. A Oeste vê-se nuvens carregadas (muito mesmo) e são visíveis aguaceiros em aproximação. Vem ai tempestade na certa.

14:30
8,1ºC
Notória subida da temperatura ao mesmo tempo que a chuva abranda. Neste momento apenas alguns chuviscos espaçados.

14:00
7,6ºC
Algumas chuvadas nestes 30 minutos e com algumas rajadas de vento a fazerem-se ouvir. A chuva com mais ou menos intensidade, não pára.

13:30
7,7ºC
Não existem aguaceiros agora.


----------



## mhenriques (26 Fev 2016 às 18:03)

Caldas, a cair a pique só mesmo a humidade... vamos com 65% Hr  e a temperatura estrabilizou entre os 10ºC e os 11ºC


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Fev 2016 às 18:04)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Aqui está:


Pois, deve ter sido na mesma altura que eu vi... mas Fátima é muito mais propensa a frio e neve que a minha localização.


----------



## nelson972 (26 Fev 2016 às 18:04)

Alvados, PNSAC, 6° mais um aguaceiro


----------



## Leiga (26 Fev 2016 às 18:05)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Aqui está:


----------



## david 6 (26 Fev 2016 às 18:09)

mais umas pedrinhas de granizo em Lisboa que caiu ha 2min atrás

já parou de chover mas o céu está tudo verde


----------



## BrunoBiscaia (26 Fev 2016 às 18:12)

AnDré disse:


> Atenção ao vento, que vai soprar com muita intensidade.



O meu medo é a queda de alguma arvore pois a estrada onde vou conduzir é muito estreita


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Fev 2016 às 18:12)

Mais trovoada e granizo!


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Fev 2016 às 18:15)

Boas

Sigo com  4 graus e  windchill negativo 
Cota 450 mts serra  de Sintra 

Vamos lá ver se surge aguaceiros


----------



## MSantos (26 Fev 2016 às 18:15)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Aqui está:



Foi água-neve sim senhor! Bom vídeo!


----------



## miguel (26 Fev 2016 às 18:17)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Mais trovoada e granizo!



Tenho que me mudar para ai tou a ver... Aqui muito raro cair granizo trovoada então é quase miragem...


----------



## Jorge_scp (26 Fev 2016 às 18:17)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas
> 
> Sigo com  4 graus e  windchill negativo
> Cota 450 mts serra  de Sintra
> ...



Boas notícias, a temperatura deve descer bem mais durante a noite. Amanhã de madrugada/manhã as serras de Lisboa devem ver cair alguma neve, pelo menos. 2ºC de temperatura deve ser suficiente.


----------



## miguel (26 Fev 2016 às 18:18)

9,6ºC e o desfile de aguaceiros a passar ao lado continua...


----------



## Luas (26 Fev 2016 às 18:18)

Urbanização Alto da Mira - Amadora 
16:40


----------



## Topê (26 Fev 2016 às 18:19)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Boas notícias, a temperatura deve descer bem mais durante a noite. Amanhã de madrugada/manhã as serras de Lisboa devem ver cair alguma neve, pelo menos. 2ºC de temperatura deve ser suficiente.



e na Arrábida acham possível? 
Já vi cair agua neve na Arrábida e o topo da Serra estava branco em 2008 ou 2009 salvo erro.


----------



## DaniFR (26 Fev 2016 às 18:19)

Maravedi disse:


> "Live casting" de Coimbra - Zona de Sto. Antonio - Elevação +-180mts (zona alta de Coimbra, Mondego está a +-20mts)
> 
> 18:00
> 7,1ºC
> ...


É verdade, está dificil a temperatura descer, tem andado a oscilar com a passagem dos aguaceiros, mas não passa disto. 

Por aqui,* 7ºC*, actual mínima.


----------



## Topê (26 Fev 2016 às 18:19)

Luas disse:


> Urbanização Alto da Mira - Amadora
> 16:40


 o que é isto?


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Fev 2016 às 18:19)

Trovoada e granizo continuam...


----------



## miguel (26 Fev 2016 às 18:20)

Topê disse:


> e na Arrábida acham possível?
> Já vi cair agua neve na Arrábida e o topo da Serra estava branco em 2008 ou 2009 salvo erro.



Aqui em baixo tão 9ºC lá em cima devem estar uns 5 ou 6ºC


----------



## Topê (26 Fev 2016 às 18:21)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Aqui está:



isto é agua-neve não é granizo, Fatima é super


----------



## JAlves (26 Fev 2016 às 18:22)

Há coisa de 15/20 minutos caiu um aguaceiro forte aqui na Ramada, com alguma pedra e sleet á mistura!

Isto se eu tenho a perceção correta do que é sleet: espécie de granizo muito mole que se desfaz ao bater em algo? Se é isso, no pára-brisas do carro era evidente!

A cor ambiente estava linda. Céu cinzento de um lado, azul do outro, sol a por-se e um tom amarelado espetacular!


----------



## Jorge_scp (26 Fev 2016 às 18:26)

Topê disse:


> e na Arrábida acham possível?
> Já vi cair agua neve na Arrábida e o topo da Serra estava branco em 2008 ou 2009 salvo erro.



Impossível não é, diria que na madrugada/manhã de amanhã podem haver alguns aguaceiros que deixem pelo menos água-neve no topo da Arrábida. É ir acompanhando a evolução da temperatura ao longo da noite.


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Fev 2016 às 18:27)

Bigorna de uma célula a norte, há bocado:


----------



## Topê (26 Fev 2016 às 18:27)

JAlves disse:


> Há coisa de 15/20 minutos caiu um aguaceiro forte aqui na Ramada, com alguma pedra e sleet á mistura!
> 
> Isto se eu tenho a perceção correta do que é sleet: espécie de granizo muito mole que se desfaz ao bater em algo? Se é isso, no pára-brisas do carro era evidente!
> 
> A cor ambiente estava linda. Céu cinzento de um lado, azul do outro, sol a por-se e um tom amarelado espetacular!



são mini perdinhas de gelo, a definição portuguesa traduz bem é agua-neve ou chuva gelada, não acumula mas é bem visivel aos nossos olhos.... o Video de Fatima demonstra bem o que é sleet. O granizo é diferente.


----------



## AndréFrade (26 Fev 2016 às 18:28)

Já pelo Montijo com mais um aguaceiro moderado e vento moderado a forte.

9,6ºC em queda acentuada com este aguaceiro! E daqui a pouco vem outro com manchas amarelas/laranja no radar


----------



## Maravedi (26 Fev 2016 às 18:30)

"Live casting" de Coimbra - Zona de Sto. Antonio - Elevação +-180mts (zona alta de Coimbra, Mondego está a +-20mts)

18:30
6,8ºC
Que seca... nem a temperatura quer cair agora...

18:00
7,1ºC
Alguma animação graças à queda de granizo durante um curtíssimo espaço de tempo que nem deu para a temperatura cair muito...

17:30
8.3ºC
Tudo calmo... começa a ficar aborrecido depois da agitação da manhã e inicio de tarde...

17:00
7,7ºC
Aguaceiros esporádicos, de resto nada a reportar a não ser a dificuldade em aceder ao forum 

16:30
7,8ºC
Tudo calmo para já, mas a Este aproximam-se nuvens com vontadinha de fazer uma mija... vamos esperar para ver...

16:00
7,3ºC
Tudo calmo nesta altura... vamos ver como vai evoluir na próxima hora.

15:30
9,6ºC
Que carrocel nesta ultima meia hora. Bem se antevia a tempestade. Em minutos a temperatura caiu a pique, choveu forte e feio com rajadas intensas e granizo misturado. Por ter o sensor exposto, ele registou uma temperatura de 4,8ºC. Tão depressa veio a tempestade como a bonança e agora vê-se o sol e alguns clarões de azul.

15:00
9,1ºC
Temperatura continua a subir tendo subido 1ºC em meia hora que coincidiu com inexistência de aguaceiros.
Vêem-se algumas abertas entre as nuvens em especial a Este. A Oeste vê-se nuvens carregadas (muito mesmo) e são visíveis aguaceiros em aproximação. Vem ai tempestade na certa.

14:30
8,1ºC
Notória subida da temperatura ao mesmo tempo que a chuva abranda. Neste momento apenas alguns chuviscos espaçados.

14:00
7,6ºC
Algumas chuvadas nestes 30 minutos e com algumas rajadas de vento a fazerem-se ouvir. A chuva com mais ou menos intensidade, não pára.

13:30
7,7ºC
Não existem aguaceiros agora.


----------



## Adrix (26 Fev 2016 às 18:32)

Por Sintra tudo tranquilo e estão 8ºc


----------



## Geiras (26 Fev 2016 às 18:33)

Estou tentado a ir à serra... a ocorrer neve será ao final da madrugada...


----------



## tiagooliveira20 (26 Fev 2016 às 18:34)

Acabei de descobrir que também deixei de gostar de granizo, foi o vento e agora o granizo!! Quando cai em quantidade começa a por medo a vê-lo em cima da estufa, a entupir as caleiras todas e a água a verter por onde pode, com o peso que isto pode fazer ao plástico!!

Tirei umas fotos, daqui a pouco já coloco!!

Quanto ao dia de hoje tem sido "curioso". 
Às 9:40 da manhã mais ou menos, o vento super calmo, do nada começo a ouvir um barulho que nem liguei porque me parecia um avião, até que a estufa começa a abanar como nunca a vi a abanar, depois volta a acalmar e passado 5 minutos já nem um ramo dos pinheiros à volta mexia!! Foi uma coisa impressionante! Pena o meu anemómetro da estufa ainda não ter levado a actualização para guardar os registos, apenas consigo ver o instantâneo nele e não os registos, e não consigo saber a velocidade do vento naquele momento porque não estava junto ao computador!! (Já vou ter que ralhar com a empresa que instalou aquilo que tem andado a adiar vir fazer a actualização do programa para guardar os registos)
A estação mais perto de mim registou apenas 43km/h mas isso não foi o que passou lá de certeza, já eu vi lá rajadas mais fortes em que aquilo não abanou tanto!!

Depois o resto do dia foi +- calmo, vento entre o fraco a moderado apenas, chuvadas fortes que depois paravam, nada de anormal, até agora ao final do dia em que caiu granizo! Mas muito mesmo!

Daqui a pouco meto fotos do granizo..


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Fev 2016 às 18:40)

Por aqui já ouvi á pouco uns pequenos trovões, mas nada de alarmante.


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Fev 2016 às 18:46)

Nunca vi o céu tão negro para norte, até mete medo


----------



## BrunoBiscaia (26 Fev 2016 às 18:49)

Geiras disse:


> Estou tentado a ir à serra... a ocorrer neve será ao final da madrugada...



Vai para que zona da Serra? Eu estou a pensar seguir pela estrada que vai dar ao Santuário. Se conseguir subo aos 460m de altura


----------



## Geopower (26 Fev 2016 às 18:56)

10,2*C e em descida. Mammuts em Telheiras: Vista para NW. Foto captada com telemóvel.


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Fev 2016 às 18:58)

Grande granizada agora!


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Fev 2016 às 18:59)

Maior chuvada do ano! Não via esta intensidade há muito tempo!!


----------



## AnDré (26 Fev 2016 às 18:59)

Muito granizo neste aguaceiro em Odivelas.

A temperatura está nos 6.9ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (26 Fev 2016 às 19:01)

7,9ºC


----------



## Adrix (26 Fev 2016 às 19:02)

Passou ao lado pois aqui mal pingou, mas a temperatura desceu rapidamente
Estão 6º


----------



## Candy (26 Fev 2016 às 19:03)

Peniche


----------



## Gongas (26 Fev 2016 às 19:03)

Por Coimbra tudo calmo. dá a sensação de o céu estar a limpar.


----------



## meteo (26 Fev 2016 às 19:03)

Granizo que se desfaz ao embater nos vidros. Particulas bem pequenas. Perto do aeroporto.


----------



## david 6 (26 Fev 2016 às 19:03)

chuvada em Lisboa


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Fev 2016 às 19:11)

Máxima de *12,1ºC*
Mínima agora com a passagem do aguaceiro forte, *7,6ºC*  Sensação de* 3ºC*, e se é! Nem sinto as mãos na rua! 

Rajada de *72 km/h* registada, vento continua forte pelo que nem vale a pena utilizar chapéu de chuva 

Entre as 10h e as 13h choveu mais, acumulado até agora de *18,8 mm.

*


----------



## anti-trovoadas (26 Fev 2016 às 19:12)

Chove torrencialmente no Montijo.


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Fev 2016 às 19:12)

Belo pós-frontal, dos melhores do ano!


----------



## tiagooliveira20 (26 Fev 2016 às 19:14)




----------



## TiagoLC (26 Fev 2016 às 19:14)

Bem!!! Estive na rua e está um frio!!!!! Não consegui ver se choveu muito ou não mas a temperatura baixou bem, para os *8,4°C*. Vejo bigornas de células em todos os quadrantes!! É impressionante!


----------



## criz0r (26 Fev 2016 às 19:16)

Boa noite, este pós-frontal é a valer, estavam 9,7ºC ainda há pouco e de repente um violento aguaceiro fez descer a temperatura aos 8,5ºC isto em menos de 2 minutos. A noite promete para as Serras Lisboetas e Setubalenses!


----------



## Pedro Mindz (26 Fev 2016 às 19:23)

1 grau neste momento numa das aldeias mais altas (se não a mais alta) da Serra de Aire e Candeeiros.

Muita água-neve e gelo.


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Fev 2016 às 19:24)

tiagooliveira20 disse:


>


Wow!!!! Impressionante!!!!


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Fev 2016 às 19:25)

Algumas fotos tiradas junto à Peninha, confesso que não esperava que estivessem 4ºC, fui mal preparado para o frio e ventania, fui sem luvas.  Cruzei-me com um individuo que estava olhar para céu  devia estar à espera do floco.
Curioso é que estavam 4ºC e nem estava a chover, uma pena não ter caído um aguaceiro  torrencial para ver a temperatura a cair e algo mais.
Certamente que irá cair agua neve ou mais que isso, ainda assim a melhor zona deve ser a Santa Eufemia.


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Fev 2016 às 19:28)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Belo pós-frontal, dos melhores do ano!


É o melhor desde que estou neste fórum, ou seja desde Julho de 2015.


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Fev 2016 às 19:29)

Mais um aguaceiro forte, células evoluem num instante em terra até aqui!


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Fev 2016 às 19:35)

Grande chuvada!!


----------



## Candy (26 Fev 2016 às 19:36)

Cabo Carvoeiro junto à EMA


----------



## miguel (26 Fev 2016 às 19:37)

Passou um aguaceiro fraco, a temperatura está nos 8,9ºC e o chill nos 5,9ºC


----------



## BrunoBiscaia (26 Fev 2016 às 19:37)

jonas_87 disse:


> Algumas fotos tiradas junto à Peninha, confesso que não esperava que estivessem 4ºC, fui mal preparado para o frio e ventania, fui sem luvas.  Cruzei-me com um individuo que estava olhar para céu  devia estar à espera do floco.
> Curioso é que estavam 4ºC e nem estava a chover, uma pena não ter caído um aguaceiro  torrencial para ver a temperatura a cair e algo mais.
> Certamente que irá cair agua neve ou mais que isso, ainda assim a melhor zona deve ser a Santa Eufemia.



Vou exatamente para esse sitio esta madrugada. Não vou para Santa Eufemia pois a subida é muito ingreme e com este tempo não quero arriscar.


----------



## cristiana Morgado (26 Fev 2016 às 19:38)

E cai uma bela chuvada  neste momento a  temperatura desceu bastante 8°C , mas em relação ao vento está mais calmo , durante o periodo  da manhã esteve um vendaval incrivel


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Fev 2016 às 19:41)

Vento muito forte
*8,6ºC
11 mm*


----------



## Candy (26 Fev 2016 às 19:43)

De volta ao centro de Peniche. 8ºC. Há sempre uma diferença de 1 a 3 graus para o Cabo Carvoeiro.
Aguaceiro forte neste momento. A chuva soa a pedras em cima do carro.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Fev 2016 às 19:45)

BrunoBiscaia disse:


> Vou exatamente para esse sitio esta madrugada. Não vou para Santa Eufemia pois a subida é muito ingreme e com este tempo não quero arriscar.



Sai de lá lixado, pois bastava um aguaceiro intenso a temperatura caia uns 3ºC.
Sim a subida é incrível, há certos carros de baixa cilindrada que mal sobem aquilo, falei na Santa Eufemia pois os 9 kms afastados do mar e cota 460 metros, são bons ingredientes.


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Fev 2016 às 19:48)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> 1 grau neste momento numa das aldeias mais altas (se não a mais alta) da Serra de Aire e Candeeiros.
> 
> Muita água-neve e gelo.


Que aldeia é? Obrigado.


----------



## Rachie (26 Fev 2016 às 19:54)

9.7º por Cacilhas, bateu a mínima da madrugada que foi de 11º.

Por aqui de certeza não vou ver neve nem nada semelhante


----------



## BrunoBiscaia (26 Fev 2016 às 19:54)

jonas_87 disse:


> Sai de lá lixado, pois bastava um aguaceiro intenso a temperatura caia uns 3ºC.
> Sim a subida é incrível, há certos carros de baixa cilindrada que mal sobem aquilo, falei na Santa Eufemia pois os 9 kms afastados do mar e cota 460 metros, são bons ingredientes.



Pois, a minha Scenic com sorte sobe em 2ª. Já subi umas quantas vezes mas o factor estrada molhada, granizo e possível água-neve deixam-me de pé atras. Já a subida para a Peninha é menos acentuada e pelo meio já se encontram condições minimamente razoáveis. Mesmo que não suba até ao santuário, estaciono o carro cá em baixo. Vou tentar ir bem preparado para o frio e levar o meu equipamento fotografico.


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Fev 2016 às 20:00)

Penso que está a cair novamente agua-neve agora... não tenho a certeza total devido a má visibilidade.


----------



## thunderboy (26 Fev 2016 às 20:04)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Que aldeia é? Obrigado.


Boas, também tinha curiosidade de saber. Vim agora da serra, aos 550m, um pouco acima de serra de santo antónio e não vi nada. Apanhei um pouco de água neve a sair de Alcanena no entanto (muito mais água que neve), durante um aguaceiro mais forte.


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Fev 2016 às 20:06)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Penso que está a cair novamente agua-neve agora... não tenho a certeza total devido a má visibilidade.


Agora tenho a certeza que é porque vejo flocos a cair devagar!


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Fev 2016 às 20:14)

Caiu á pouco mais uns aguaceiros fracos.
Encontrei agora aqui uma melga dentro de casa, veio para á procura do calor da lareira.
Sigo com 7.7ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Fev 2016 às 20:19)

Vento brutal, a chuva simplesmente anda pelo ar a esvoaçar.
Ao pessoal que vai para a serra(Sintra) atenção que o vento acelerou e muito.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (26 Fev 2016 às 20:27)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Penso que está a cair novamente agua-neve agora... não tenho a certeza total devido a má visibilidade.





thunderboy disse:


> Boas, também tinha curiosidade de saber. Vim agora da serra, aos 550m, um pouco acima de serra de santo antónio e não vi nada. Apanhei um pouco de água neve a sair de Alcanena no entanto (muito mais água que neve), durante um aguaceiro mais forte.



Vale de Barreiras. Penso não haver nenhuma aldeia na Serra de Aire e Candeeiros com uma altitude mais elevada pois a Serra é mais alta mas está tudo desabitado.. Pelos meus dados a minha casas (de férias) fica a uma altitude de 450metros +/-.

Não estou no local mas estão a relatar que o frio é gigante e muita água-neve á mistura. O chão já parece vidro de estar tudo congelado.


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Fev 2016 às 20:30)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Vale de Barreiras. Penso não haver nenhuma aldeia na Serra de Aire e Candeeiros com uma altitude mais elevada pois a Serra é mais alta mas está tudo desabitado.. Pelos meus dados a minha casas (de férias) fica a uma altitude de 450metros +/-.
> 
> Não estou no local mas estão a relatar que o frio é gigante e muita água-neve á mistura. O chão já parece vidro de estar tudo congelado.


Bem em linha recta não fico muito longe... mas claro com menos altitude.


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Fev 2016 às 20:45)

Muita chuva aqui na ultima hora...


----------



## MarcioRR (26 Fev 2016 às 20:49)

São Bento na serra de  Aire e candeeiros e mais alta.  Que o vale das barreiras.  Penso eu


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Fev 2016 às 20:50)

Marinha Grande com eco amarelo-laranja agora...


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Fev 2016 às 20:58)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Marinha Grande com eco amarelo-laranja agora...


E eu devo apanhar com essa celula de raspão...


----------



## wysiwyg (26 Fev 2016 às 20:59)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Marinha Grande com eco amarelo-laranja agora...



Deve estar a passar de raspão. Estou no centro da MG e por agora há apenas chuva algo intermitente.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Fev 2016 às 21:02)

*Rajada máxima top 4*

Sobral de Monte Agraço: *113 km/h*
Moinho do Pinheiro Manso,Torres Vedras: *103 km/h*
Santa Cruz,Torres Vedras: *93 km/h*
Cova da Moura, Torres Vedras: *93 km/h

*
É uma pena a estação de referência continuar off, por aqui as rajadas já devem ter tocado nos 90 -95 km/h.


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Fev 2016 às 21:03)

wysiwyg disse:


> Deve estar a passar de raspão. Estou no centro da MG e por agora há apenas chuva algo intermitente.


Pelo radar já vai a sul da Maceira...


----------



## Lightning (26 Fev 2016 às 21:03)

O radar apanhou sarampo / varicela


----------



## nelson972 (26 Fev 2016 às 21:04)

MarcioRR disse:


> São Bento na serra de  Aire e candeeiros e mais alta.  Que o vale das barreiras.  Penso eu


S. Bento ~520m
Covões Largos ~540m
Portela de Vale de Espinho ~500m
Chainça ~ 480m
Azelha ~ 460m

No entanto a área mais próxima ao planalto de Fátima parece ser mais fria. Mas não tenho dados para confirmar.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Fev 2016 às 21:17)

O ECMWF mete uma minima de *5ºC* para aqui com aguaceiros ao longo da madrugada e inicio da manhã.
Na serra chegará certamente aos *0ºC*/*1ºC *


----------



## Pedro Mindz (26 Fev 2016 às 21:17)

nelson972 disse:


> S. Bento ~520m
> Covões Largos ~540m
> Portela de Vale de Espinho ~500m
> Chainça ~ 480m
> ...



Bem visto! Obrigado pela informaçao, não fazia ideia!


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Fev 2016 às 21:19)

Por aqui os aguaceiros fracos voltaram.
A temperatura tem-se mantido estável.


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Fev 2016 às 21:21)

Mais fotos de hoje:


----------



## david 6 (26 Fev 2016 às 21:25)

já estou na Fajarda, cai uns pingos neste momento e estou com *7.5ºC*


----------



## VimDePantufas (26 Fev 2016 às 21:27)

Pequeno video que fiz durante um dos vários aguaceiros de granizo que por aqui tem caido


----------



## Luis Filipe (26 Fev 2016 às 21:28)

Chove bem neste momento por Sacavem.


----------



## Luis Filipe (26 Fev 2016 às 21:29)

Temperatura por aqui 8.0


----------



## miguel (26 Fev 2016 às 21:30)

Aqui estão 8,9ºC, acumulados 13,2mm mas pouco choveu desde o inicio da tarde...


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Fev 2016 às 21:35)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Muita chuva aqui na ultima hora...


Continua a chover muito sem parar!


----------



## Candy (26 Fev 2016 às 21:36)

Centro de Peniche: Vento MUITO forte e com rajadas que assustam.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Fev 2016 às 21:36)

*7,9ºC
11,6 mm*
Vento forte


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Fev 2016 às 21:39)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Continua a chover muito sem parar!


Chuva torrencial agora!


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Fev 2016 às 21:41)

BrunoBiscaia disse:


> Pois, a minha Scenic com sorte sobe em 2ª. Já subi umas quantas vezes mas o factor estrada molhada, granizo e possível água-neve deixam-me de pé atras. Já a subida para a Peninha é menos acentuada e pelo meio já se encontram condições minimamente razoáveis. Mesmo que não suba até ao santuário, estaciono o carro cá em baixo. Vou tentar ir bem preparado para o frio e levar o meu equipamento fotografico.



Vai reportando, no parque de terra batida passa a curva de nivel 450 metros, no alto da escadaria da peninha, ponto cotado de 489 metros.
Quando lá estive, o acesso à net (telemóvel) estava péssimo.


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Fev 2016 às 21:42)

Mínima ficou nos* 7,3ºC*, agora com algumas oscilações. 

Pressão passou dos *1023 hPa *em queda lenta até aos agora *1009 hPa *


----------



## miguel (26 Fev 2016 às 21:43)

9,0ºC e não sai disto!! o vento como sempre é fraco ou nulo por vezes... máximo hoje 56km/h isto perto dos 90 previstos pelo IPMA


----------



## Mix (26 Fev 2016 às 21:46)

Por ferreira do Zêzere vai chovendo e a temperatura a descer, 3.9°C neste momento. 
Com esperança... :-)


----------



## Garcia (26 Fev 2016 às 21:48)

Boas,
por aqui o vento sopra forte com rajadas igualmente fortes...
cai neste momento forte aguaceiro.. com granizo à mistura.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Fev 2016 às 21:48)

miguel disse:


> 9,0ºC e não sai disto!! o vento como sempre é fraco ou nulo por vezes... máximo hoje 56km/h isto perto dos 90 previstos pelo IPMA



Miguel, no Formosinho a temperatura rondará que valor? Consegues fazer alguma estimativa em relação à cidade de Setubal, só para ter ideia.


----------



## MarcioRR (26 Fev 2016 às 21:49)

Vamos Ou não ter neve pela Serra  de Aire e candeeiros.?


----------



## bpereira (26 Fev 2016 às 21:52)

Figueira da Foz 18:15
Sigo neste momento com 6º


----------



## romeupaz (26 Fev 2016 às 21:52)

No alto dos Alvados e nada de Neve...


----------



## Garcia (26 Fev 2016 às 21:52)

já passou..  reparei que a temp aumentou cerca de 1ºC instantes antes do aguaceiro.. agora já vai a cair outra vez.. está neste momento 7.8ºC..


----------



## david 6 (26 Fev 2016 às 21:56)

aguaceiro neste momento, temperatura desceu ligeiramente para *7.3ºC*


----------



## MarcioRR (26 Fev 2016 às 21:57)

romeupaz disse:


> No alto dos Alvados e nada de Neve...


Também estou a essa altitude e nada


----------



## miguel (26 Fev 2016 às 21:58)

jonas_87 disse:


> Miguel, no Formosinho a temperatura rondará que valor? Consegues fazer alguma estimativa em relação à cidade de Setubal, só para ter ideia.



Ui não faço a mínima ideia!! mas talvez uns menos 3 ou 4ºC que eu aqui na cidade!!

9,2ºC


----------



## dASk (26 Fev 2016 às 21:59)

jonas_87 disse:


> Miguel, no Formosinho a temperatura rondará que valor? Consegues fazer alguma estimativa em relação à cidade de Setubal, só para ter ideia.



também gostava de saber porque estava aqui a pensar aventurar-me na Arrábida mais logo.. penso que a estrada das antenas será o sitio mais alto que tenho acesso fácil certo?


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Fev 2016 às 21:59)

Bem! Que chuvada!!


----------



## cactus (26 Fev 2016 às 22:00)

Por aqui 7,5ºC e começou agora a chuviscar.


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Fev 2016 às 22:00)

romeupaz disse:


> No alto dos Alvados e nada de Neve...


Penso que se estivesses em Fátima na estrada do estoril ou na zona de Aljustrel terias mais hipóteses, não pela altitude mas pela minha experiencia são zonas muito frias...


----------



## miguel (26 Fev 2016 às 22:01)

dASk disse:


> também gostava de saber porque estava aqui a pensar aventurar-me na Arrábida mais logo.. penso que a estrada das antenas será o sitio mais alto que tenho acesso fácil certo?



Sim lá nas antenas tens bons locais para parar e é  a zona mais alta penso eu...


----------



## cactus (26 Fev 2016 às 22:02)

A temperatura na arrabida deve andar pelos 4 ou 5ºC .


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Fev 2016 às 22:02)

Granizo!!!!


----------



## Garcia (26 Fev 2016 às 22:04)

mais uma "chuveirada"...


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Fev 2016 às 22:07)

Resolvi abrir a janela e levei com uma pedra de granizo na cara.


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Fev 2016 às 22:09)

Wow!!! Já não via uma chuvada de granizo assim há muito tempo!!!!! Os carros estão brancos!!


----------



## Geiras (26 Fev 2016 às 22:10)

Queda de granizo abundante em Sintra!


----------



## Fall9 (26 Fev 2016 às 22:11)

A trovejar perto das Caldas da Rainha


----------



## Defender (26 Fev 2016 às 22:11)

Na Serra da Lousã neva com grande intensidade a partir dos 650 metros  ....

Foto em www.facebook.com/serradalousaemimagens


----------



## VimDePantufas (26 Fev 2016 às 22:13)

Troveja, temperatura nos 4.7ºC


----------



## Garcia (26 Fev 2016 às 22:14)

também vi um clarão.. 

7.2 ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Fev 2016 às 22:15)

Geiras disse:


> Queda de granizo abundante em Sintra!


Wow!! 
A temperatura desceu quanto aí?


----------



## fhff (26 Fev 2016 às 22:15)

Também vi agora um clarão. Temperatura 8º C., pela zona da Merceana, alto concelho de Alenquer.
Queria ir ao Montejunto...a minha mulher não está a gostar da ideia...


----------



## Candy (26 Fev 2016 às 22:16)

Rajadas fortissimas de novo
Aguaceiro tremendo 

Edit: Abrandou... Veio com granizo e dispararam alarmes de 2 carros.


----------



## Geiras (26 Fev 2016 às 22:16)

Tiagolco disse:


> Wow!!
> A temperatura desceu quanto aí?


Estou sem registo de dados nesta zona, infelizmente :/


----------



## AndréFrade (26 Fev 2016 às 22:18)

Em Rinchoa, Sintra está tudo branco  Fotografia de João Afonso.


----------



## Garcia (26 Fev 2016 às 22:19)

o radar está interessante.. 

acaba de começar outro aguaceiro forte.. com granizo..


----------



## VimDePantufas (26 Fev 2016 às 22:20)

O granizo continua a cair ao som do vento .... o padrão altera-se aos poucos


----------



## dASk (26 Fev 2016 às 22:21)

Ninguém aqui da margem sul vai dar um saltinho à Arrábida?


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Fev 2016 às 22:21)

AndréFrade disse:


> Em Rinchoa, Sintra está tudo branco  Fotografia de João Afonso.


Fantástico!!


----------



## miguel (26 Fev 2016 às 22:22)

Cai um aguaceiro aqui, mas não dei por ter granizo! A temperatura caiu para os 7,5ºC e esta a descer ainda


----------



## cactus (26 Fev 2016 às 22:22)

dASk disse:


> Ninguém aqui da margem sul vai dar um saltinho à Arrábida?


Se a temperatura baixar mais ainda vou .


----------



## Candy (26 Fev 2016 às 22:23)

FALS disse:


> A trovejar perto das Caldas da Rainha


Bem me pareceu ver um clarão. Só não vi de que lado.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Fev 2016 às 22:23)

dASk disse:


> também gostava de saber porque estava aqui a pensar aventurar-me na Arrábida mais logo.. penso que a estrada das antenas será o sitio mais alto que tenho acesso fácil certo?



Estive a ver a carta da serra, na zona das antenas chega aos 354 mts.
Para Oeste tens alguns troços da estrada que chega aos 380 mts em que tem espaço para parar.
Bom era ter um bom acesso aos 501 mts do Formosinho.


----------



## miguel (26 Fev 2016 às 22:24)

Bem que descida de temperatura depois do aguaceiro!!

6,8ºC a descer


----------



## cardu (26 Fev 2016 às 22:25)

Boas, em Coimbra esta madrugada e manhã de sábado será expectável que possam cair alguns flocos de neve??
Refiro-me sem qualquer acumulação claro.


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Fev 2016 às 22:26)

Agora está calmo... mas vem muita chuva a caminho.


----------



## dASk (26 Fev 2016 às 22:27)

jonas_87 disse:


> Estive a ver a carta da serra, na zona das antenas chega aos 354 mts.
> Para Oeste tens alguns troços da estrada que chega aos 380 mts em que tem espaço para parar.
> Bom era ter um bom acesso aos 501 mts do Formosinho.



Eu vou entrar pela serra pela zona Oeste, entro por azeitão sentido Sesimbra e faço a subida Oeste para Este em direcção ás antenas! Em que zona +/- terei esses 380m?


----------



## Candy (26 Fev 2016 às 22:30)

Esta vem com força! Andam coisas a voar pela rua.


----------



## AndréFrade (26 Fev 2016 às 22:30)

Rio de Mouro (Fotografia por Carla Marques)


----------



## AMFC (26 Fev 2016 às 22:33)

Que pós frontal fabuloso, é um desfile impressionante de células, quem diria que um inverno com temperaturas bem acima da média iria ter um evento destes ? A natureza é que manda mesmo.


----------



## telegram (26 Fev 2016 às 22:35)

Defender disse:


> Na Serra da Lousã neva com grande intensidade a partir dos 650 metros  ....
> 
> Foto em www.facebook.com/serradalousaemimagens


Em que zona é essa foto exatamente?


----------



## miguel (26 Fev 2016 às 22:37)

6,3ºC e vai chovendo... 14,0mm


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Fev 2016 às 22:38)

Pós frontal está ótimo, esta célula maravilhosa fez descer a temperatura dos 8,4ºC para os *5,9ºC* em apenas meia hora!! Está um gelo em casa 

Acumulado em *22,6 mm*, por este andar vamos ultrapassar os 25! 

Linha de instabilidade já bem visível no radar, a que nos vai afetar madrugada fora


----------



## Candy (26 Fev 2016 às 22:41)

Caramba que é só gelo!!!!!!
Abri a janela e arrependi-me!... 
O parapeito da janela está cheio e o vidro do meu carro também. Não derrete facilmente. A tenperatura desceu aos 5,9ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Fev 2016 às 22:42)

dASk disse:


> Eu vou entrar pela serra pela zona Oeste, entro por azeitão sentido Sesimbra e faço a subida Oeste para Este em direcção ás antenas! Em que zona +/- terei esses 380m?



Aqui: https://www.google.pt/maps/@38.4894...4!1saOKRFfkRtwW8Ad1QYN85Mg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Fev 2016 às 22:46)

E passa mais uma com chuva forte, até fazem fila!


----------



## fhff (26 Fev 2016 às 22:47)

Bela chuvada agora com granizo miudinho! Também troveja.


----------



## Geiras (26 Fev 2016 às 22:48)

Mais um fortíssimo aguaceiro de granizo. Não pára!


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Fev 2016 às 22:49)

Meu Deus!! Que granizada fortíssima!!


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Fev 2016 às 22:53)

Neste momento quase todos os aguaceiros fortes (de células com um bom desenvolvimento) devem ser de granizo, a atmosfera está gelada. 

Barcarena com rainrate de *34,8 mm/h* à passagem do valente aguaceiro, que na minha zona não foi de granizo. Acumulado nos *23,6 mm. *Só mais 4 mm por favor!


----------



## AMFC (26 Fev 2016 às 22:56)

Bem com tanta actividade vai ser uma bela noite sem dormir 
Aqui vamos tendo aguaceiros frequentes, por vezes intensos e com granizo.
Os marafados já reportam neve em Monchique.


----------



## AndréFrade (26 Fev 2016 às 22:56)

Rio de Mouro  (Ana Paula Martins)







Tapada das Mercês, Sintra (Maria Garcia)


----------



## thunderhunter (26 Fev 2016 às 22:56)

AMFC disse:


> Acho que vou perder a cabeça e meto-me a caminho do Montejunto antes do amanhecer. Não conheço bem a zona é seguro lá ir com este tempo ?


caro colega seguro é, se forem tomadas as medidas de prevensao que sao aconselhadas em tempo chuvoso, a estrada nacional que liga o no do carregado ate a serra e escorradia....
na serra se realmente houver previsão de neve o maia provável e acontecer o que aconteceu no evento de janeiro de 2006 a estrada de acesso ao topo da serra foi cortada na vila de abrigado que fica na base da serra. Caso nao esteja cortada o acesso e todo em alcatrão ate aa antenas no topo da serra, umas curvas maia apertadas mas faz ae bem ate la a cima....
desculpem o off topic.


----------



## MarcioRR (26 Fev 2016 às 22:58)

E aqui não chove


----------



## AndréFrade (26 Fev 2016 às 23:00)

Incríveis registos! No Cacém (Luís Jesus)


----------



## AnDré (26 Fev 2016 às 23:01)

Estou no alto de Montemor. Estão 4,7C e cai gelo com fartura.


----------



## Mix (26 Fev 2016 às 23:03)

Um amigo meu tambem me acabou de informar que caiu muito granizo em massamá por volta das 22h30.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Fev 2016 às 23:04)

Aqui nada de granizada, é ver as células a desfilarem a norte, e cruzarem Noroeste-Sudeste.
__________

O vento sopra muito forte.
*11,8mm
8,0ºC*
Chuviscos


----------



## fhff (26 Fev 2016 às 23:04)

Eu a ir ao Montejunto será pelo lado Oeste, por Vila Verde dos Francos. Faz-se bem até lá cima.


----------



## vortex (26 Fev 2016 às 23:05)

Boas! Sigo com 6,1ºC,acumulado de 16,8mm,vento de NW 15Kmh e Hr 84%.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Fev 2016 às 23:05)

AndréFrade disse:


> Incríveis registos! No Cacém (Luís Jesus)


Brutal!!!!
Faço ideia o impacto que essa celula tinha serra de Sintra, passou de raspão.


----------



## AMFC (26 Fev 2016 às 23:06)

fhff disse:


> Eu a ir ao Montejunto será pelo lado Oeste, por Vila Verde dos Francos. Faz-se bem até lá cima.



Pois essa também é a minha opção.Obrigado.


----------



## david 6 (26 Fev 2016 às 23:07)

7.1ºC e aguaceiros fracos...


----------



## Rachie (26 Fev 2016 às 23:07)

Aqui é tudo ao lado!  há bocado parecia que vinha granizo mas foram "meia dúzia" de pedrinhas durante 30 segundos.

Temperatura estagnada nos 9.1º

************************
Pareceu-me ouvir um trovão


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Fev 2016 às 23:08)

AndréFrade disse:


> Incríveis registos! No Cacém (Luís Jesus)


Que grande flashback que tive ao evento de 29-30 de Abril de 2011! Era a Amadora toda pintada de branco!


----------



## Geiras (26 Fev 2016 às 23:08)

Acalmou agora... O vento sopra forte.


----------



## MeteoSantarém (26 Fev 2016 às 23:09)

Boa noite a todos! 
Já acompanho este forum desde muito tempo e só agora me registei por ser muito preguiçoso eeee!
Estou indeciso se vale a pena ir logo cedo à serra de Montejunto para ver alguma neve! 
Acham possível?


----------



## miguel (26 Fev 2016 às 23:12)

Aqui como sempre nunca cai granizo...venha o calor e células potentes de trovoada para ver granizo...

6,7ºC e pinga


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Fev 2016 às 23:12)

MeteoSantarém disse:


> Boa noite a todos!
> Já acompanho este forum desde muito tempo e só agora me registei por ser muito preguiçoso eeee!
> Estou indeciso se vale a pena ir logo cedo à serra de Montejunto para ver alguma neve!
> Acham possível?



Eu diria que durante esta madrugada é quase certo que neve por lá.

E bem-vindo ao fórum!


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Fev 2016 às 23:12)

Parece que a torneira vai ficar desligada durante meia-hora aqui, não se vê nada a vir no radar.


----------



## cactus (26 Fev 2016 às 23:13)

temperatura deu um tombo após o ultimo aguaceiro 6.6ºC , apartir dos 6 ou 5,5ºC já valerá apena uma visita á arrabida. Volta a chover novamente.


----------



## AndréFrade (26 Fev 2016 às 23:16)

Sintra cheia de gelo  (Nuno Pinto Fernandes)


----------



## Fall9 (26 Fev 2016 às 23:22)

Caiu agora granizo perto das Caldas


----------



## JAlves (26 Fev 2016 às 23:25)

Olhando para o mapa dinâmico, tenho a impressão que a Serra da Amoreira "quebra" as células, pois ao passarem naquela zona passam de amarelo a verde/azul.


----------



## vascopat (26 Fev 2016 às 23:27)

Confirmo nas Caldas.


----------



## Célia Salta (26 Fev 2016 às 23:28)

AndréFrade disse:


> Sintra cheia de gelo  (Nuno Pinto Fernandes)



Muito fixe 
Parece que andaram a espalhar bolinhas de esferovite


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Fev 2016 às 23:28)

*7,8ºC*
Aguaceiro fraco de granizo.

Muito interessante, basta chover mesmo que fraco que é logo granizo.


----------



## david 6 (26 Fev 2016 às 23:31)

aqui não passa de simples aguaceiros fracos... temperatura de *6.9ºC*


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Fev 2016 às 23:35)

david 6 disse:


> aqui não passa de simples aguaceiros fracos... temperatura de *6.9ºC*


Não devias ter ido pra Fajarda!


----------



## david 6 (26 Fev 2016 às 23:39)

Tiagolco disse:


> Não devias ter ido pra Fajarda!



mesmo a sério isto é uma tristeza de aguaceiros, numa tarde em Lisboa vi cair granizo no meio da chuva 3 ou 4x, vim praqui nada...


----------



## TekClub (26 Fev 2016 às 23:40)

por aqui volta o granizo...
edit: vento forte


----------



## DaniFR (26 Fev 2016 às 23:40)

Na zona de Coimbra, o dia vai terminar com uns acumulados bem interessantes, a juntar a um mês de Fevereiro bem acima da média.

São Martinho do Bispo: *44,2mm > *(*275mm*)
Quinta da Nora: *39,6mm *> (*235,7mm*)
Celas: *37,8mm *> (*208,8mm*)
Pólo II: *35,8mm* > (*181,9mm*)


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Fev 2016 às 23:41)

david 6 disse:


> mesmo a sério isto é uma tristeza de aguaceiros, numa tarde em Lisboa vi cair granizo no meio da chuva 3 ou 4x, vim praqui nada...


Infelizmente quanto mais para o interior piores são as condições


----------



## Rapido (26 Fev 2016 às 23:41)

cactus disse:


> temperatura deu um tombo após o ultimo aguaceiro 6.6ºC , apartir dos 6 ou 5,5ºC já valerá apena uma visita á arrabida. Volta a chover novamente.



Acha que temos mesmo alguma hipótese?


----------



## fhff (26 Fev 2016 às 23:43)

A temperatura por aqui baixou 1ºC na última hora. Vou com 7,5 ºC


----------



## manguinhas (26 Fev 2016 às 23:43)

Companheiro vale a pena ir a palmela tirar umas fotos


----------



## Candy (26 Fev 2016 às 23:47)

Tem estado a cair muito granizo. fortes aguaceiros e vento... muito vento! Ah.. e rajadas fooooortes!


----------



## cactus (26 Fev 2016 às 23:48)

Rapido disse:


> Acha que temos mesmo alguma hipótese?


Aqui na cidade não creio , para já ! Na arrabida é possível que se veja qualquer coisa num aguaceiro mais forte, no entanto se se instalar mais frio com o avançar das horas tudo é possível.....quem sabe isto de meteorologia é complicado.


----------



## Peters (26 Fev 2016 às 23:48)

Pelo Montijo o ceu está a limpar... : (


----------



## david 6 (26 Fev 2016 às 23:49)

um aguaceiro melhor agora com rajadas de vento mais fortes, mas só chuva


----------



## cactus (26 Fev 2016 às 23:51)

manguinhas disse:


> Companheiro vale a pena ir a palmela tirar umas fotos


Neste momento não , não está muito diferente do sitio onde mora , talvez menos 1ºC do que aí , mais coisa menos coisa


----------



## miguel (26 Fev 2016 às 23:51)

7,1ºc a subir lentamente...tinha de cair um forte aguaceiro para isto ir para valores abaixo dos 5ºC


----------



## david 6 (26 Fev 2016 às 23:53)

engraçado caiu o aguaceiro e agora a temperatura subiu para 7ºC 

PS: o vento aumentou bastante de intensidade


----------



## cactus (26 Fev 2016 às 23:54)

7ºC agora e chuva miudinha .


----------



## dASk (26 Fev 2016 às 23:55)

E eu que estou prontinho pra arrancar para a Arrabida so preciso entre mais frio ainda e que voltem os aguaceiros logicamente. Aqui na Moita também  estão  7graus!!


----------



## AndréFrade (26 Fev 2016 às 23:58)

6,4ºC por aqui, agora sem chuva.

Está muito frio


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Fev 2016 às 23:58)

Temperatura sobe e já vai nos *8ºC*, sensação de 1,5ºC 

Precipitação ficou-se pelos* 23,9 mm*, a meros 2 mm do recorde diário de 2016


----------



## fhff (27 Fev 2016 às 00:00)

Aguaceiro forte por aqui, agora.


----------



## AnDré (27 Fev 2016 às 00:05)

Passou um aguaceiro fraco que fez a temperatura baixar para os 4,2C.
Vento muito forte. 
Estou no alto de Montemor a 350m de altitude.


----------



## david 6 (27 Fev 2016 às 00:14)

aguaceiro forte de chuva


----------



## manguinhas (27 Fev 2016 às 00:14)

Na Moita agora não chove, maquina fotográfica preparada para ir a palmela


----------



## Vitor TT (27 Fev 2016 às 00:15)

AnDré disse:


> Estou no alto de Montemor. Estão 4,7C e cai gelo com fartura.



Estive quase para ir lá há umas duas horas atrás antes de vir para casa,

neste momento cai um rápido aguaceiro e algum granizo, e tem sido um pouco assim por aqui desde que cheguei a casa +- pelas 21:00 h, alguma "pedrada" e principalmente vento um pouco forte, por Benfica de tarde um pouco semelhante, mas menos frequente, por aqui durante a manhã alguma chuva persistente por vezes forte,

uma imagem de Lisboa, CCColombo, 






estão 6,3º C e estagnou mais décima, menos décima e 88% H,

tudo pronto para ir a Montejunto logo de manhã, se calhar ver navios , pelo menos espero fazer alguns registos de vento interessantes.


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Fev 2016 às 00:16)

Grandes cumulonimbus para Oeste, iluminados pela Lua. Vem aí chuvada. Sigo com *7,8°C*.


----------



## Candy (27 Fev 2016 às 00:20)

O último aguaceiro com granizo não eram pedrinhas redondinhas. Eram pedrinhas de gelo sem forma... lol...
Continua a chover e a fazer muito vento.


----------



## Leiga (27 Fev 2016 às 00:21)

Aguaceiros por vezes bem fortes, acompanhados de vento... e uma chuva neve que nao dá bem para perceber por ser noite... a temperatura manteve-se nos 4,5° pelo menos das 9h às 23h ( agora nao tenho registos)


----------



## Leiga (27 Fev 2016 às 00:22)

Leiga disse:


> Aguaceiros por vezes bem fortes, acompanhados de vento... e uma chuva neve que nao dá bem para perceber por ser noite... a temperatura manteve-se nos 4,5° pelo menos das 9h às 23h ( agora nao tenho registos)


A reportar perto de Ourém


----------



## amarusp (27 Fev 2016 às 00:22)

Trovoada na Lousá, neve 
partir dos 700 m


----------



## Geopower (27 Fev 2016 às 00:23)

Telheiras segue com 8.4ºC. Caiu à pouco mais um aguaceiro moderado.


----------



## miguel (27 Fev 2016 às 00:25)

Volta a chover mas fraco e estão agora 7,5ºC


----------



## cristiana Morgado (27 Fev 2016 às 00:25)

Caiu a cerca de 20 minutos granizo , ficou os campos branquinhos , mas foi rapidinho 
Sigo com 7°C por aqui neste momento! Vou ,aguardar ...


----------



## david 6 (27 Fev 2016 às 00:32)

ventania neste momento, 6.8ºC


----------



## ruival (27 Fev 2016 às 00:32)

Granizo em benfica ...


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Fev 2016 às 00:35)

Chuva moderada com alguns minutos de granizo


----------



## Gerofil (27 Fev 2016 às 00:38)

Durante a ocorrência dos aguaceiros, as massas de ar descendentes provocam descida de temperatura; o granizo está associado a um rápido deslocamento vertical da precipitação que não teve tempo de descongelar e transformar-se em chuva. Durante os aguaceiros, o deslocamento do ar provoca fortes rajadas de vento. Após os aguaceiros é normal que a temperatura volte a subir.


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Fev 2016 às 00:42)

Que chuvada e granizada incrível!!!


----------



## david 6 (27 Fev 2016 às 00:43)

acho que me vou deitar que isto não vai passar de aguaceiros normais, depois levanto me às 6/7h para ver a temperatura e consequentemente se há precipitação para ver se tenho alguma surpresa tipo água-neve 

temperatura vai descendo com *6.5ºC*


----------



## AnDré (27 Fev 2016 às 00:45)

Vitor TT disse:


> Estive quase para ir lá há umas duas horas atrás antes de vir para casa,
> 
> neste momento cai um rápido aguaceiro e algum granizo, e tem sido um pouco assim por aqui desde que cheguei a casa +- pelas 21:00 h, alguma "pedrada" e principalmente vento um pouco forte, por Benfica de tarde um pouco semelhante, mas menos frequente, por aqui durante a manhã alguma chuva persistente por vezes forte,
> 
> ...


Entretanto, depois do último aguaceiro a temperatura subiu aos 5,5C. Decidi descer. Cheguei agora à Arroja. Mas quando estava a descer, estava um carro lá no Monte. Até pensei que fosses tu. Parei um pouco, mas o carro arrancou. 

Também estou seriamente a pensar ir a montejunto. É que 300m devem fazer muita diferença.


----------



## AnDré (27 Fev 2016 às 00:46)

Trovoada a noroeste!


----------



## Geiras (27 Fev 2016 às 00:46)

Já cá canta!!! Estrondo!


----------



## Tufao André (27 Fev 2016 às 00:46)

Fortes aguaceiros por vezes com granizo!! Há pouco ocorreu um bem intenso, deu pra cobrir de branco os tejadilhos dos carros e a banda sonora foi do melhor  
Já por volta das 16h30 ocorreu o mesmo. A cena é que duram pouco...
Temperatura ronda os 7 graus, já caiu para a casa dos 6! 
Maldito vento forte de NO que n deixa a temperatura descer ainda mais e provocar neve!!! Fica para a próxima e termos granizo já nao é nada mau


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Fev 2016 às 00:46)

Vi um relâmpago mas não ouvi nada.


----------



## Rachie (27 Fev 2016 às 00:47)

20 segundos de granizo em Cacilhas


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Fev 2016 às 00:47)

AnDré disse:


> Trovoada a noroeste!


Subscrevo!! A norte!


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Fev 2016 às 00:51)

wow grande flash!


----------



## cactus (27 Fev 2016 às 00:52)

chove miudinho e 6,7ºC .


----------



## AnDré (27 Fev 2016 às 00:52)

3o trovão!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (27 Fev 2016 às 00:52)

A k cota???


----------



## cactus (27 Fev 2016 às 00:53)

Na arrabida deve andar pelos 3,5 a 4ºC .


----------



## Geiras (27 Fev 2016 às 00:54)

Os relâmpagos continuam! Estrondos próximos!


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Fev 2016 às 00:56)

Grande raio na serra, granizada agora. 
Vento muito forte.


----------



## Vitor TT (27 Fev 2016 às 00:57)

AnDré disse:


> Entretanto, depois do último aguaceiro a temperatura subiu aos 5,5C. Decidi descer. Cheguei agora à Arroja. Mas quando estava a descer, estava um carro lá no Monte. Até pensei que fosses tu. Parei um pouco, mas o carro arrancou.
> 
> Também estou seriamente a pensar ir a montejunto. É que 300m devem fazer muita diferença.



Normalmente costumo ir a um pequeno caminho um nada antes de chegar ao colégio, e no alto está um marco geodésico com uma vista deslumbrante que descobri a pouco tempo e já lá vou a anos , bom também para medições do vento, se soubesse que poderia estar alguém daqui tinha lá ido, pois tinha ido ao Lidl comprar qq. coisa para levar para comer e a Prio por gasóleo para mais logo,
Montejunto lá irei hehehe,

ou me engano ou estou a ouvir trovões ? a temperatura mantêm-se nos 6,5º C e chove novamente e pelo barulho nas telhas deve estar a cair granizo.


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Fev 2016 às 00:58)

É muito interessante. Pelo radar não diria que estivesse a trovejar...


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Fev 2016 às 00:58)

Preparem-se pessoal de Loures!


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Fev 2016 às 00:59)

Boa descarga de frio.
*6,7ºC
*
Novo raio!


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Fev 2016 às 01:00)

Meteomoita conseguiu detetar esta descarga:


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Fev 2016 às 01:02)

Novo raio a NE, a celula que está no radar deve ser pujante.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (27 Fev 2016 às 01:04)

Finalmente chegou o granizo a Lisboa!!!
 EDIT: Muito miudinho... nada como foi em Sintra...


----------



## thunderboy (27 Fev 2016 às 01:07)

Água neve, nevoeiro e vento forte a 550 m. Se o aguaceiro fosse forte talvez... Curioso que acabei de ver dois ratos atravessarem à frente do carro. É caso para dizer que q montanha pariu um rato


----------



## david 6 (27 Fev 2016 às 01:08)

quando ia para deitar, vieram com essa trovoada, fiquei um pouco alerta e deixei passar mais uns minutos mas para estes lados não me cheira, é desta que me vou deitar para ver se tenho alguma surpresa lá para as 6/7h da manhã, te logo 

sigo com um aguaceiro e com *6.3ºC*


----------



## AnDré (27 Fev 2016 às 01:13)

Vitor TT disse:


> Normalmente costumo ir a um pequeno caminho um nada antes de chegar ao colégio, e no alto está um marco geodésico com uma vista deslumbrante que descobri a pouco tempo e já lá vou a anos , bom também para medições do vento, se soubesse que poderia estar alguém daqui tinha lá ido, pois tinha ido ao Lidl comprar qq. coisa para levar para comer e a Prio por gasóleo para mais logo,
> Montejunto lá irei hehehe,
> 
> ou me engano ou estou a ouvir trovões ? a temperatura mantêm-se nos 6,5º C e chove novamente e pelo barulho nas telhas deve estar a cair granizo.


Eu descobri esse VG por causa do geocaching. Embora a minha namorada more relativamente perto dele. 

Já não troveja. Caiu mais um pouco de granizo e pronto. Vou ver se durmo um pouco, para às 6h fazer o ponto da situação.


----------



## manguinhas (27 Fev 2016 às 01:22)

Aqui na Moita vai chovendo miudinho com algum vento e muito frio


----------



## Tufao André (27 Fev 2016 às 01:25)

Em pouco tempo tive direito a tudo: trovoada só com relâmpagos, depois alta queda de granizo durante 20 segundos que cobriu ligeiramente as ruas e chuva que derreteu tudo a seguir 
Nunca vi nada assim! Praticamente todos os aguaceiros têm um pouco de granizo associado, apenas varia a intensidade


----------



## thunderboy (27 Fev 2016 às 01:29)

thunderboy disse:


> Água neve, nevoeiro e vento forte a 550 m. Se o aguaceiro fosse forte talvez... Curioso que acabei de ver dois ratos atravessarem à frente do carro. É caso para dizer que q montanha pariu um rato


A temperatura em Alcanena anda agora entre os 4-5ºC. Parece-me que a cota de neve anda por volta dos 600m talvez 550m em situação de aguaceiro forte.


----------



## dASk (27 Fev 2016 às 01:29)

Bem estou na arrabida na estrada das antenas e com vista para toda a margem sul e Lisboa. Estão 4graus e o pouco que caiu foi chuva.. cheguei agota portanto vou aguardar um pouco


----------



## jamestorm (27 Fev 2016 às 01:38)

Continua a chover forte aqui em Benfica, com granizo pelo meio. À tarde estive em Alenquer e caiu muito granizo também algum bastante pequeno, quase que fez lembrar o inicio da queda de neve de 29 janeiro de ha 10 anos, 2006!!


----------



## dASk (27 Fev 2016 às 01:49)

Temperatura na arrabida desceu para os 3,5. Estão a passar rajadas de meter respeito!


----------



## jcsmonteiro (27 Fev 2016 às 01:50)

Forte descarga na maceira a cerca de 2 min. Agora mesmo, forte aguaceiro e pedraço, muito forte...


----------



## thunderboy (27 Fev 2016 às 01:55)

Consigo ver o topo dessa linha de células que passaram por Leiria reflectidas no luar. Deve ser desta que neva na serra.


----------



## jcsmonteiro (27 Fev 2016 às 01:58)

Tou curioso para ver o valor da descarga. Foi estridente mas parecia longe


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Fev 2016 às 01:59)

Trovoada  a Norte, grande flash.
Vento muito forte, por aqui não abranda, o poder do costume nesta zona.


----------



## dASk (27 Fev 2016 às 02:00)

Brutal consigo ver raios a cair em Lisboa daqui do topo da Arrábida. Vem la agua a ver vamos se vejo algo menos liquido


----------



## Mike26 (27 Fev 2016 às 02:00)

Bem, já perdi a conta à quantidade de aguaceiros de granizo que ocorreram desde o final da tarde  frio, atmosfera instável, algumas boas rajadas de vento por vezes.. Só falta mesmo a trovoada que, apesar de alguns membros já a terem detectado, ainda não vi hoje  de resto, está a ser um evento para recordar 
Nesta altura, temperatura de *7,4ºC, 76% *de HR e rajada máxima registada hoje (27/2) de *54,3 km/h.*


----------



## jamestorm (27 Fev 2016 às 02:09)

dASk disse:


> Brutal consigo ver raios a cair em Lisboa daqui do topo da Arrábida. Vem la agua a ver vamos se vejo algo menos liquido


Deve ter sido mais longe, porque eu estou em Lisboa e aqui não esta nenhuma trovoada...


----------



## Candy (27 Fev 2016 às 02:17)

Peniche nem sinal de trovoada.
O lightningmaps tb não está a registar descargas pelo oeste.


----------



## dASk (27 Fev 2016 às 02:24)

Na Arrabida cai granizo em curtos espaços  de tempo. Nada mais a relatar daqui acho que vou por-me à  estrada.


----------



## Tufao André (27 Fev 2016 às 02:25)

Também não vejo relâmpagos agora... 
Epa o vento à uns minutos está de meter algum respeito! Rajadas bem intensas e mais constantes. Diria de 80 a 90 km/h tendo em conta esta zona ser um autêntico corredor do vento... Até ouço os assobios cá em casa!


----------



## BrunoBiscaia (27 Fev 2016 às 02:40)

Cheguei agora da Peninha (Sintra).No primeiro miradouro estavam 7ºC e sem qualquer vento..continuei a andar até ao parque de terra batida. Estavam 2ºC e a queda de granizo era fraca/moderada mas o vento era insuportável...Aguentei-me lá uns 40 min para ver se algo alterava mas começei a temer pois a arvores estavam a ranger muito para o meu gosto..muitos ramos e folhas no chão. Ainda avistei 2 ou 3 carros (provavelmente pessoas curiosas como eu).  Decidi seguir até às Azenhas do Mar para tirar uma fotografia mas estava horrivel!!! Vento fortissimo, imensa espuma do mar a voar e a temperatura era muito baixa. Para não bastar estava eu a tirar a foto (que nao consegui) e começa a cair granizo. Lá voltei para o carro.
No cacém caiu uma chuva de granizo tão forte que o meu carro patinava por todo o lado a subir uma rampa. Fui obrigado a parar.
Graveis com a gopro mas por agora meto dois prints


Cacém/S.Marcos






Este print foi 15min depois da queda de granizo


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Fev 2016 às 03:04)

2 trovões acabados de ouvir


----------



## Mike26 (27 Fev 2016 às 03:06)

guisilva5000 disse:


> 2 trovões acabados de ouvir



Passou agora por aqui um aguaceiro curto mas trovoada, nada


----------



## BrunoBiscaia (27 Fev 2016 às 03:07)

No Cacém é aguaceiros de granizo de 20 em 20 minutos. E começou a trovejar neste momento.


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Fev 2016 às 03:08)

3 trovão e logo de seguida dilúvio de granizo!


----------



## JAlves (27 Fev 2016 às 03:16)

O último dos quais, um estouro daqueles!!!

É o granizo deixou um manto branco. Suave, mas deixou.


----------



## AnDré (27 Fev 2016 às 03:16)

Há pouco, o trovão fez aqui um estrondo! Ficou tudo branquinho. De granizo, claro.


----------



## criz0r (27 Fev 2016 às 03:20)

Boa noite, acabei de chegar agora de Lisboa, no trajecto que fiz entre o Parque das Nações até ao Cais do Sodré os aguaceiros fortes que cairam eram sempre de granizo. Tendo em conta que por aqui estão 7,5ºC e a temperatura desce quando passa um aguaceiro tinha esperança que em Sintra e na Arrábida pudessem mesmo cair alguns flocos mas realmente o efeito "Oceano Atlântico" é tramado. Passou agora um aguaceiro mas apenas com chuva moderada.


----------



## criz0r (27 Fev 2016 às 03:23)

O acumulado do dia de ontem rendeu-me 25mm, muito bom e graças à chuva torrencial de manhã e aos aguaceiros fortes durante o dia. E os 100mm já foram ultrapassados!.


----------



## BrunoBiscaia (27 Fev 2016 às 03:34)

Em Sintra, pelo menos enquanto lá estive apenas caia granizo. 2ºC constantes e estava um pouco abaixo do Santuário que tem 460m. Sei que as condições mudam imenso ao subir para o Santuário mas infelizmente e pelas condições adversas não me aventurei. Também não vi ninguém a faze-lo no tempo em que lá estive. Talvez esteja lá alguém neste momento e que nos possa dar boas noticias.


----------



## cristiana Morgado (27 Fev 2016 às 03:54)

uiui ouvi qualquer coisa  e nisto começa a chover  acompanhado de uma bela ventania


----------



## criz0r (27 Fev 2016 às 04:09)

É provável que possam ter caído alguns flocos dispersos nos pontos mais altos da serra ou água-neve, mas sem dúvida que a nossa segurança está sempre em 1º, todos nós gostaríamos de ver cair qualquer coisa a mais do que chuva mas afinal de contas por mais pequena que seja uma Serra é sempre uma Serra e todo o cuidado é pouco .


----------



## BrunoBiscaia (27 Fev 2016 às 04:36)

criz0r disse:


> É provável que possam ter caído alguns flocos dispersos nos pontos mais altos da serra ou água-neve, mas sem dúvida que a nossa segurança está sempre em 1º, todos nós gostaríamos de ver cair qualquer coisa a mais do que chuva mas afinal de contas por mais pequena que seja uma Serra é sempre uma Serra e todo o cuidado é pouco .



Sem dúvida. Conheço bem aquela parte da serra e sei que as condições são complicadas ainda para mais numa dia como este. Num dia normal os ventos maritimos já não dão treguas, hoje então estava bastante complicado. Alguém tem ideia da velocidade do vento nessa zona? As rajadas são realmente muito fortes!


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Fev 2016 às 04:57)

Boas! Acabei de acordar com a queda torrencial de granizo


----------



## Mix (27 Fev 2016 às 05:14)

Já neva aqui !  1,5°C


----------



## Mix (27 Fev 2016 às 05:27)

Agora parou mas vem mais a caminho :-) se aqui já nevou, é porque as cotas andam pelos 350m... Pessoal da Serra de aire, talvez Fatima... Estejam atentos :-)


----------



## Geiras (27 Fev 2016 às 06:40)

A queda de granizo em Sintra tem sido frequente ao longo de toda a madrugada!


----------



## AnDré (27 Fev 2016 às 06:49)

Alto de Montemor.
3,4C e algum granizo acumulado nas bermas.

Vejo relâmpagos a leste, de uma célula que está a passar no estuário do Tejo.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Fev 2016 às 07:22)

Boas,
*
5,8ºC*
Chove fraco


----------



## AnDré (27 Fev 2016 às 07:32)

2C no alto de Montemor. Muito gelo, mas já vi meia dúzia de farrapos entre a precipitação.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (27 Fev 2016 às 07:34)

Acordei a nevar aqui em Fátima com um pouco de neve acumulada!  Tenho as mãos geladas...Mais tarde ponho fotos e vídeo!


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Fev 2016 às 07:35)




----------



## bpereira (27 Fev 2016 às 07:35)

Cuidado com a via. Muito escorregadia, muitos despistes na zona da Figueira e arredores.


----------



## nunessimoes (27 Fev 2016 às 07:40)

Agora sim... Água neve em Leiria...


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Fev 2016 às 07:41)

Neste momento *5,3ºC*, minima deste evento.
Faço ideia nos cumes da serra.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Fev 2016 às 07:51)

Bem, parece que nevou e acumulou em Montejunto
Fotos tiradas por uma pessoa que conheço que andou lá.


----------



## romeupaz (27 Fev 2016 às 07:59)

Neva na sr di monte leiria... Sem acumular


----------



## thunderboy (27 Fev 2016 às 08:01)

550 m serra de aire e está a nevar finalmente. Ha uma fina acumulação em alguns sitios mas nada de mais.


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Fev 2016 às 08:09)

*Está a nevar agora!!!*


----------



## Pisfip (27 Fev 2016 às 08:10)

bom dia Fátima! 0 graus


----------



## nunessimoes (27 Fev 2016 às 08:12)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Está a nevar agora!!!*


Acumula?


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Fev 2016 às 08:14)

nunessimoes disse:


> Acumula?


Ainda não mas neva a sério e seca!


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Fev 2016 às 08:15)

Boas!
Já sigo com *10,3°C*.* *
Estou a preparar-me pra ir à serra de Sintra.
Acordei tantas vezes à noite por causa do granizo que até já perdi a conta...nunca pensei...


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Fev 2016 às 08:18)

Estão *5,8ºC* por aqui, estaveis.
Daqui a pouco vou ate a serra ver como aquilo anda.


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Fev 2016 às 08:18)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Ainda não mas neva a sério e seca!


Caiem uns flocos grandes! Está a nevar a sério, e se continuar assim vai acumular!


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Fev 2016 às 08:25)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Caiem uns flocos grandes! Está a nevar a sério, e se continuar assim vai acomular!


Já esta a querer acumular... se continuar assim... está a nevar muito!


----------



## nunessimoes (27 Fev 2016 às 08:30)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Já esta a querer acumular... se continuar assim... está a nevar muito!


E fotos Luís? 
É pena eu estar trabalhar


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Fev 2016 às 08:35)

nunessimoes disse:


> E fotos Luís?
> É pena eu estar trabalhar


Eu não tenho como tirar fotos... parou de nevar por uns minutos mas recomeçou.


----------



## nunessimoes (27 Fev 2016 às 08:35)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Eu não tenho como tirar fotos... parou de nevar por uns minutos mas recomeçou.


Na senhora do monte já neva com acumulação também.


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Fev 2016 às 08:37)

nunessimoes disse:


> Na senhora do monte já neva com acumulação também.


A Sra do Monte é virada ao mar como a minha localização, mas claro mais elevada...


----------



## jaca (27 Fev 2016 às 08:39)

Eu  estou com 3 graus e precipitação  e nada de neve


----------



## thunderboy (27 Fev 2016 às 08:41)

Tive que sair estava a acumular brutalmente poderia ficat preso.


----------



## nunessimoes (27 Fev 2016 às 08:43)

thunderboy disse:


> Tive que sair estava a acumular brutalmente poderia ficat preso.


Estavaa por onde?


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Fev 2016 às 08:46)

Agora chove, não neva... ja foi bem bom!


----------



## aoc36 (27 Fev 2016 às 08:47)

Alguma coisa pela figueira da foz?


----------



## DaniFR (27 Fev 2016 às 08:49)

Bom dia

Por aqui está a chover com *2,8ºC*.


----------



## Fall9 (27 Fev 2016 às 08:50)

Perto das Caldas caiu granizo durante a madrugada e agora está também a cair


----------



## telegram (27 Fev 2016 às 08:52)

A serra da Lousã está pintada de branco a cotas bem baixas.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (27 Fev 2016 às 08:53)

Foi uma surpresa, não estava á espera que nevasse tanto. Relatos em toda a zona da Serra de Aire até perto de Leiria. Eu fiz um video, quando puder partilho!


----------



## Leiga (27 Fev 2016 às 08:53)

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1726536394226146&id=1497644063782048


----------



## bpereira (27 Fev 2016 às 08:57)

FALS disse:


> Perto das Caldas caiu granizo durante a madrugada e agora está também a cair


E com alguns despistes na A8. Muito granizo na estrada.


----------



## thunderboy (27 Fev 2016 às 09:01)

Resumo:
Neve acumulação: >450m
Neve sem acumulação: 400-450m
Água Neve: 300-400m

E agora fotos tiradas com o telemóvel.


----------



## DaniFR (27 Fev 2016 às 09:02)

*Serra da Lousã *

Foto de Pedro Paiva


----------



## MarcioRR (27 Fev 2016 às 09:03)

Neva em sao Bento que se farta.  Em Porto de Mós está sol


----------



## Savn (27 Fev 2016 às 09:13)

A8 cortada sentido Leiria Lisboa seguir portagem tornada. Esta branca de granizo


----------



## david 6 (27 Fev 2016 às 09:14)

infelizmente não tive surpresa, acordei às 6h estavam 4.8ºC (que foi a minima) e tinha acabado de cair um aguaceiro, esperei até às 7h para ver mas a temperatura subiu para 5.1ºC e nunca mais desceu e desisti


----------



## david 6 (27 Fev 2016 às 09:17)

neste momento cai um bom aguaceiro que faz a temperatura desceu a pique, sigo com *5.7ºC* e com chuva


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Fev 2016 às 09:19)

Está a nevar bué agora!


----------



## nunessimoes (27 Fev 2016 às 09:21)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Está a nevar bué agora!


Neve intensa em São Bento na Serra dos Candeeiros


----------



## Leiga (27 Fev 2016 às 09:22)

Perto de Ourem, cai agora agua-neve


----------



## lsalvador (27 Fev 2016 às 09:23)

Começou a chover por Tomar. Vamos ver


----------



## MarcioRR (27 Fev 2016 às 09:24)

Estou em Porto de Mós e em minha casa nevada mas tive de vir ao médico.  Não sei como vou para casa depois


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Fev 2016 às 09:27)

MarcioRR disse:


> Estou em Porto de Mós e em minha casa nevada mas tive de vir ao médico.  Não sei como vou para casa depois


Boa sorte!


----------



## MarcioRR (27 Fev 2016 às 09:30)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Boa sorte!


Já vi que vou precisar.  A estrada já estava a acumular


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Fev 2016 às 09:34)

MarcioRR disse:


> Já vi que vou precisar.  A estrada já estava a acumular


Aqui neva muito mas como temos uma influencia mais maritima e menos altitude, não dá para acumular, pelo menos por enquanto...


----------



## Pisfip (27 Fev 2016 às 09:35)

Muita neve em Fátima! Falta acumular. Espetáculo para os turistas nos hotéis


----------



## david 6 (27 Fev 2016 às 09:36)

temperatura vai descendo e continua a chover com *5ºC*


----------



## Pisfip (27 Fev 2016 às 09:37)




----------



## MarcioRR (27 Fev 2016 às 09:37)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Aqui neva muito mas como temos uma influencia mais maritima e menos altitude, não dá para acumular, pelo menos por enquanto...


Estas onde,  ou és de onde?


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Fev 2016 às 09:38)

Pisfip disse:


> Muita neve em Fátima! Falta acumular. Espetáculo para os turistas nos hotéis


Acredito, deve ser fabuloso a nevar no Santuário!


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Fev 2016 às 09:38)

MarcioRR disse:


> Estas onde,  ou és de onde?


Vale da Quebrada.


----------



## João Pedro (27 Fev 2016 às 09:41)

Fotos pessoal, fotos!


----------



## MarcioRR (27 Fev 2016 às 09:41)

Hum.  Pois. Achas que na minha zona vai ser assim todo o dia?


----------



## batrakiu (27 Fev 2016 às 09:42)

by Jorge Neto - B. V. Pombal

Pombal - Serra do Sicó


----------



## lsalvador (27 Fev 2016 às 09:43)

Neve em Ferreira do Zêzere.


----------



## Thomar (27 Fev 2016 às 09:46)

lsalvador disse:


> Neve em Ferreira do Zêzere.


Portanto a cota de neve no pinhal interior anda nos 350m de altitude, se a temperatura tivesse descido mais 1 a 2 graus, iria haver muito mais surpresas.


----------



## João Pedro (27 Fev 2016 às 09:46)

thunderboy disse:


> Resumo:
> Neve acumulação: >450m
> Neve sem acumulação: 400-450m
> Água Neve: 300-400m
> ...





DaniFR disse:


> *Serra da Lousã *
> 
> Foto de Pedro Paiva


Espetaculares!


----------



## RTC (27 Fev 2016 às 09:47)

Alguém pela Serra de Montejunto?


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Fev 2016 às 09:47)

Agora é a altura em que aqui cai mais neve e flocos maiores!


----------



## Vince (27 Fev 2016 às 09:52)

RTC disse:


> Alguém pela Serra de Montejunto?



Estão lá o @rozzo e o @AnDré
Tem estado a nevar com acumulação


----------



## Maravedi (27 Fev 2016 às 09:59)

Em Coimbra nem neve, nem granizo, nem chuva... vou à janela e vejo as nuvens aflitinhas para dar uma mija, mas parecem paradas... não há brisa quanto mais vento... a temperatura tem subido um pouco e vai nos 4,9...
A maior animação foi ver uma gota cair do beirado para o estacionamento do prédio...


----------



## MeteoSantarém (27 Fev 2016 às 10:01)

Grande nevão neste momento a uma cota muito baixa a subir para Montejunto! 
Brutalllll!


----------



## efcm (27 Fev 2016 às 10:06)

Neste momento caiu um pouco de agua neve ou qualquer coisa parecida na Reboleira. 

Notava-se uns pingos mais grossos e lentos e quando batiam na mão derretiam.


Ps agora cai granizo


----------



## thunderboy (27 Fev 2016 às 10:07)

A cair água neve muito ténue em Alcanena com uns mammatus desfigurados por cima.


----------



## AMFC (27 Fev 2016 às 10:09)

Estou em montejunto ja fugi do Alto por receio de ficar preso caiu muito granizo e depois neve


----------



## Agreste (27 Fev 2016 às 10:09)

o noroeste vai durar toda a manhã... pelo satelite isto tem pinta de continuar.


----------



## AnDré (27 Fev 2016 às 10:09)

Vem mais a caminho de Montejunto


----------



## david 6 (27 Fev 2016 às 10:15)

aguaceiro fraco agora *5.2ºC*


----------



## fhff (27 Fev 2016 às 10:15)

Vou a Montejunto daqui a pouco. Qual a temperatura do ar?


----------



## Geopower (27 Fev 2016 às 10:19)

Bom dia. 8.1ºC. Vento moderado de NW. Vista para NW/N a partir do Alto do Faia, Telheiras(captada com telemóvel:


----------



## AMFC (27 Fev 2016 às 10:21)

Neve de novo no montejunto


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Fev 2016 às 10:25)

O dia aqui acordou gélido, depois de toda a madrugada de aguaceiros moderados, que ainda vão persistindo embora mais fracos.
mínima: 5.4ºC
Sigo com 6.7ºC

Bonitas fotos aqui da nossa Serra D'Aire...


----------



## Geopower (27 Fev 2016 às 10:30)

aguaceiro fraco neste momento.


----------



## Luis Filipe (27 Fev 2016 às 10:35)

Mais um aguaceiro aqui por Sacavem temperatura por aqui na rua 8.2


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Fev 2016 às 10:50)

Serra de Santo António, esta manhã.


Aqui da minha localidade mal dá pra ver a Serra D'Aire, devido ás nuvens.


----------



## Pisfip (27 Fev 2016 às 10:54)

Esta manhã, Fátima dos milagres Ehehe


----------



## VimDePantufas (27 Fev 2016 às 10:56)

Bom dia,partilho um video que acabei de fazer junto a casa quando ia tomar café
Foi feito a a 200 msm aprox. e caia água alguma água neve .
Não tenho tempo para já infelizmente para dar um giro por aqui, mas a Serra de Montejunto está muito interessante


----------



## david 6 (27 Fev 2016 às 10:56)

aguaceiro fraco, vai caindo uns pingos grossos e muito frios , a temperatura actual é de *5.9ºC*

estes aguaceiros que chegam aqui são os que passam na zona de Fátima e serra Aire/Candeeiros, infelizmente isto não é do tipo é aquele e o outro aguaceiro que dão neve mas sim pela cota de neve que infelizmente estou baixa altitude


----------



## Garcia (27 Fev 2016 às 11:02)

Bom dia.
Também acabei de chegar do Montejunto. .  
Não fui até às antenas porque tive receio de subir mais. . 
Dos que lá andaram se repararam num jipe cinza (Honda HR-V,  era eu. . 
Mais logo já coloco os registos. .


----------



## clviper (27 Fev 2016 às 11:03)

AndréFrade disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> Montejunto está assim  (Carmen Almeida)



Essa foto não é do Montejunto. O Montejunto não tem aerogeradores.


----------



## AnDré (27 Fev 2016 às 11:03)

AndréFrade disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> Montejunto está assim  (Carmen Almeida)


Montejunto??

Nevou, mas não está assim. Aqui não há aerogeradores.

Água neve agora em Montejunto. A cota já está a subir. 1,5C.


----------



## fhff (27 Fev 2016 às 11:05)

Também devo ir ao início da tarde. Vou subir pelo lado de V.Verde dos Francos. Até onde foste?


----------



## Lousano (27 Fev 2016 às 11:06)

Bom dia.
A neve é vísivel da vila com acumulação a partir dos 300 metros, com as localidades circundantes, tal como Vale de Nogueira, todas branquinhas.

A acumulação na serra deve ser brutal, só para imaginar, desde a meia noite a minha estação acumulou 13,6mm.


----------



## Garcia (27 Fev 2016 às 11:11)

fhff disse:


> Também devo ir ao início da tarde. Vou subir pelo lado de V.Verde dos Francos. Até onde foste?



Também subi por aí. . 
Eu só andei talvez menos de 1 km após o cruzamento que vai para a fábrica do gelo. . Depois começou a cair uns flocos maiores e como não me podia demorar, não me quis meter em aventuras. .


----------



## AnDré (27 Fev 2016 às 11:12)

Neva mesmo muito agora! Farrapos enormes! Os maiores do dia!


----------



## DaniFR (27 Fev 2016 às 11:13)

*Trevim, Serra da Lousã*

Foto de Pedro Galamarra


----------



## Garcia (27 Fev 2016 às 11:16)

AnDré disse:


> Neva mesmo muito agora! Farrapos enormes! Os maiores do dia!


Estás mesmo nas antenas, certo?


----------



## DaniFR (27 Fev 2016 às 11:18)

Maravedi disse:


> Em Coimbra nem neve, nem granizo, nem chuva... vou à janela e vejo as nuvens aflitinhas para dar uma mija, mas parecem paradas... não há brisa quanto mais vento... a temperatura tem subido um pouco e vai nos 4,9...
> A maior animação foi ver uma gota cair do beirado para o estacionamento do prédio...


Os aguaceiros estão a passar todos ao lado.


----------



## AnDré (27 Fev 2016 às 11:20)

Garcia disse:


> Estás mesmo nas antenas, certo?


Sim! Dentro do carro. Já me vinha embora quando começaram a cair estes farrapos.

Mas já está a parar. Valeu bem a pena!


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Fev 2016 às 11:22)

Montijo agora mesmo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Fev 2016 às 11:24)

Pedra do Altar, Grutas de Santo António
Alvados


----------



## Lousano (27 Fev 2016 às 11:29)

Vista da minha varanda


----------



## miguel (27 Fev 2016 às 11:46)

Boas e geladas

Aqui a mínima foi de 4,5ºC com fortes aguaceiros alguns de granizo durante a madrugada, muito provavel ter caído uns flocos nas terras mais altas aqui nos arredores...

Agora passou um aguaceiro e estão 6,9ºC

Precipitação acumulada desde as 00h 6,6mm


----------



## david 6 (27 Fev 2016 às 11:53)

escuro aproxima se de NW, vento vai aumentando de intesidade,* 7.6ºC*


----------



## Iuri (27 Fev 2016 às 12:00)

Passou, mas trouxe granizo. Estoril.


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Fev 2016 às 12:02)

Agora sim, Montejunto: (por Ângelo Oliveira)


----------



## hugosantos (27 Fev 2016 às 12:04)

Santarém


----------



## Candy (27 Fev 2016 às 12:05)

Peniche vão caindo uns aguaceiros. 
De madrugada acordei algumas vezes com granizo. 
Sigo com 6ºC, sentem-se 2, no centro de Peniche. 
E pronto... só isto nada mais. Por cá nunca teremos direito a festa branca.


----------



## jcsmonteiro (27 Fev 2016 às 12:06)

Curioso, ontem a noite ouvi uma grande descarga seguida de muito granizo na maceira, tal como referi aqui nessa altura, hoje de manha fui procurar a descarga no mapa do ipma e nao aparece nenhuma descarga ao pe de maceira


----------



## Garcia (27 Fev 2016 às 12:08)

Mais uma granizada agora. . ( Lourinhã )


----------



## Candy (27 Fev 2016 às 12:10)

Centro de Peniche 
Para N





Para NE/E


----------



## Candy (27 Fev 2016 às 12:16)

Em Fátima


Edit: Upssss... já percebi que é a foto de um membro aqui do forum.


----------



## kikofra (27 Fev 2016 às 12:26)

Disseram me agora que nevou na senhora do monte, Leiria


----------



## david 6 (27 Fev 2016 às 12:28)

temperatura desceu para *6.7ºC* com a passagem do aguaceiro


----------



## Tufao André (27 Fev 2016 às 12:37)

Madrugada e manhã de fortes aguaceiros, grande maioria de granizo mas de curta duração!
Espantosas temperaturas que não se registam todos os dias com precipitação... Durante a madrugada ficaram-se pelos 5ºC/6ºC, por volta das 9h chegaram a registar-se *4,7ºC *(mínima actual)!  Devido ao vento forte a sensação chegou aos 0ºC  
De assinalar a esta hora ainda *6,8ºC *sendo que no aguaceiro de à 1h atrás desceu para os 5,9ºC!! Foi chuva gelada autêntica, mas não chegou à agua-neve  Está mesmo nos limites...


----------



## JAlves (27 Fev 2016 às 12:39)

Ontem, ás 3 da matina:


----------



## Jorge_scp (27 Fev 2016 às 12:41)

Saí da Amadora pelas 8:00h, e fiquei logo entusiasmado pois veio um aguaceiro de granizo que passou mais tarde para água-neve. Desde a descida pelo IC16 até quase chegar a Loures na IC17/A8 (passando por Odivelas pelo meio) esteve sempre a cair água-neve, sem dúvidas. A temperatura era de 4ºC.

Durante o caminho pela A8 a temperatura ainda desceu aos 3ºC na subida a seguir a Loures, mas começou a subir gradualmente e até chegou aos 9ºC na zona de Torres Vedras. Fiquei desmotivadíssimo, nem queria acreditar... mas quando virei para a nacional e cheguei às vilas no sopé da Serra de Montejunto a temperatura já era de 5ºC. Pela subida ainda apanhei granizo, mas ainda antes de chegar ao cruzamento que sobe para a fábrica do gelo começou a cair neve pura com 1ºC. Ainda subi até à zona da fábrica do gelo a cerca de 500m, mas não arrisquei descer pois as estradas ficaram bem perigosas. Durante esse tempo de espera ainda vi mais 2 ou 3 aguaceiros de neve, deu sem dúvida para matar as saudades!

Mais logo sou capaz de meter aqui um vídeo.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (27 Fev 2016 às 12:42)

Por aqui a madrugada até agora tem sido de vários aguaceiros e alguns com granizo à mistura e também trovoada. De momento voltou a trovejar.


----------



## Lightning (27 Fev 2016 às 12:47)

O carro diz-me que estão 7,5ºC aqui (vale o que vale). Aguaceiros moderados apenas, nem granizo nem neve  não acontece nada de extraordinário aqui, nem que a cota andasse nos 1000 metros negativos...


----------



## Topê (27 Fev 2016 às 12:50)

Lightning disse:


> O carro diz-me que estão 7,5ºC aqui (vale o que vale). Aguaceiros moderados apenas, nem granizo nem neve  não acontece nada de extraordinário aqui, nem que a cota andasse nos 1000 metros negativos...



Corroios não mas ela bem perto, 50kms a Norte e já se pode ver o elemento branco. Não é todos os dias que isso acontece. Á pouco 4,5º graus na Quinta do Conde, na serra da Arrábida no topo pode estar a cair alguma coisa pois uma celua desloca-se para lá.
Ninguem a reportar dessa zona? Arrabida, Vila Fresca da Azeitão,Palmela?


----------



## nelson972 (27 Fev 2016 às 12:51)

Com 3° o cenário é este a caminho do topo da serra











A maior acumulação é mesmo na área da quinta da escola (reserva de burros ) porque na zona das grutas .. pedra do altar não ficou tanto.





Muitos turistas de neve e imensos bonecos de neve.
E batalhas de bolas de neve.


----------



## nelson972 (27 Fev 2016 às 12:53)

Do miradouro vejo entre as nuvens os topos nevados de serras, a NE, que me parece ser a serra do muradal (oleiros)
Isto porque a Lousã, açor e estrela estão debaixo de um manto de nuvens.

Edit
 De manhã, aqui na serra de aire







Edit 2

Orquídeas na neve.


----------



## Iuri (27 Fev 2016 às 13:05)

Novo granizo. Estoril.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Fev 2016 às 13:12)

Celula brutal aqui em Alcabideche, vento violento e muito granizo.
4,8ºC apenas e logo agora que vim da serra.


----------



## miguel (27 Fev 2016 às 13:17)

Aqui sol e céu pouco nublado... temperatura a disparar estão 9,4ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Fev 2016 às 13:22)

Incrivel, estão *4,3ºC*!
Cai algum granizo.


----------



## david 6 (27 Fev 2016 às 13:23)

vi agora tvi com videos na zona de Fátima a nevar, também em plena A1 que passa no meio da Serra de Aire


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Fev 2016 às 13:27)

*Neve na Freguesia de Lorvão ( Aveleira e Roxo).*

A neve também caiu no concelho de Penacova, distrito de Coimbra.








Mais fotos em::https://www.facebook.com/toperas196...25584609205.1073741912.100001553197344&type=3


----------



## Geiras (27 Fev 2016 às 13:27)

Qualquer aguaceiro que tenha caído ao longo das últimas 16h, foi de granizo aqui em Sintra.
Brutal!


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Fev 2016 às 13:28)

Agora está sol e a chover...


----------



## cardu (27 Fev 2016 às 13:30)

agua neve em Tomar


----------



## Leiga (27 Fev 2016 às 13:31)

Arredores de Ourém,  volta a chover água-neve... Neve mesmo,  só logo pela manhã e misturada com chuva


----------



## Leiga (27 Fev 2016 às 13:31)

cardu disse:


> agua neve em Tomar


Tal e qual perto de Ourém


----------



## Candy (27 Fev 2016 às 13:32)

Muito negro a chegar.


----------



## Aspvl (27 Fev 2016 às 13:32)

Boa tarde!

Há pouco apanhei uma forte chuvada na A8, não houve granizo, contudo, as pingas eram muito "gordas"!
A temperatura, lida no termómetro do carro, foi de 4°C na subida a seguir a Loures e assim se manteve durante uns poucos quilómetros.

Ainda na A8, o céu está carregado e escuro para Norte!

Edit 13h36: Está literalmente de noite em Óbidos! :O


----------



## lsalvador (27 Fev 2016 às 13:34)

Temperatura cai a pique em Tomar.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Fev 2016 às 13:37)

A célula fez a temperatura cair aos *4,0ºC*, valor espectacular, ainda para mais às 13 e 20 da tarde.
As rajadas devem ter tocado nos 90/100 km/h.


----------



## Candy (27 Fev 2016 às 13:39)

Bahhhh... a passar mais de raspão!... uma aguaceirozito de pingo grosso  com umas pedritas de granizo. humpf...
Onde descarregar vai forte!


----------



## fhff (27 Fev 2016 às 13:41)

Vim agora de T.Vedras para a Merceana. O Montejunto está limpo, nem vejo nenhuma acumulação de neve ao longe. Há muitas células à volta bem escuras. Vou estar a tarde toda no sopé da Serra. Vou tentar ir lá cima se tiver oportunidade.


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Fev 2016 às 13:41)

Por aqui os aguaceiros voltaram, desta vez acompanhados por vento moderado.
Continua muito frio na rua.


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Fev 2016 às 13:41)

Chuvada intensa de granizo no Montijo!


----------



## miguel (27 Fev 2016 às 13:42)

Aqui já estão 10,0ºC dia frio mas nada de anormal... Granizo vi quase nada, trovoadas nem perto!! venha o calor...


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Fev 2016 às 13:44)

Fotos possíveis, as condições eram terríveis para melhor.
Graças a esta potente celula, minima de 4,0ºC registado às 13:20
O valor ate pode ter sido um mais baixo, so amanha consulto o datalogger.


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Fev 2016 às 13:46)

A neve também chegou ao distrito de Leiria. Porto de Mós.


----------



## rufer (27 Fev 2016 às 13:51)

Boas.

Envio algumas fotos tiradas por volta das 11:00 na serra D'Aire e Candeeiros, junto às grutas de Santo António e dos Alvados.


----------



## nelson972 (27 Fev 2016 às 13:56)

Outras fotos tiradas por amigos quando estava a nevar com intensidade 





Foto de Joel Pedro





Foto de Afonso Ferreira





Foto de Afonso Ferreira





Foto de Afonso Ferreira


----------



## miguel (27 Fev 2016 às 14:00)

Chove agora e a temperatura cai a pique, mas granizo nada claro para não variar... estão 8,5ºC e a precipitação acumulada vai em 7,2mm


----------



## david 6 (27 Fev 2016 às 14:01)

por aqui o inicio de tarde vai sem aguaceiros nenhuns... sol, vai tudo passando ao lado neste inicio de tarde, a temperatura vai subindo com 9.2ºC


----------



## tucha (27 Fev 2016 às 14:04)

fhff disse:


> Vim agora de T.Vedras para a Merceana. O Montejunto está limpo, nem vejo nenhuma acumulação de neve ao longe. Há muitas células à volta bem escuras. Vou estar a tarde toda no sopé da Serra. Vou tentar ir lá cima se tiver oportunidade.


Neste momento chove nas antenas com farrapos de neve, estão 3 graus!


----------



## miguel (27 Fev 2016 às 14:04)

7,6ºC e uns pingos que com o sol parece neve


----------



## tucha (27 Fev 2016 às 14:16)

Já parou mas a pressão baixou de 1008, as 13 para para 14 horas, para 932 mbar que é o que agora...o céu continua muito carregado...mas já ganhei o dia! ;-)


----------



## thunderboy (27 Fev 2016 às 14:25)

Às 8h de hoje nevava assim.


----------



## Topê (27 Fev 2016 às 14:27)

Excelente evento, não é todos os dias que vemos estas imagens no tópico de acompanhamento do Litoral Centro.Nesta região a neve esteve ao nosso alcance a umas dezenas de kms. A neve em Fatima impressionou, pena os media pelo menos a sic terem dado pouco destaque á neve no Litoral do pais.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Fev 2016 às 14:31)

Durante a manhã andei pela serra(Sintra), tanto na Santa Eufemia (463 mts) como Peninha( 489 mts) a temperatura rondava os 3ºC, so vi cair granizo.
Esta celula que se abateu por aqui certamente que proporicou algo mais la em cima, mais na Peninha, pois a celula passou por aquela parte da serra e descarregou aqui e em Cascais, fazendo a temperatura cair aqui aos 4,0ºC.

Santa Eufemia







Estrada da serra proximo da Peninha.
Depois de uma granizada valente apareceu o sol, tornou o cenário espectacular. (Estavam 3ºC)


----------



## Topê (27 Fev 2016 às 14:31)

thunderboy disse:


> Às 8h de hoje nevava assim.



Muito bom!


----------



## Candy (27 Fev 2016 às 14:34)

Mais um aguaceiro de granizo. E vento!...
Wouuuu arrefeceu muito nos últimos minutos! A temperatura caiu para os 5ºC.

Edit: MUITO VENTO!!! Rajadas violentas.


----------



## DaniFR (27 Fev 2016 às 14:34)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *Neve na Freguesia de Lorvão ( Aveleira e Roxo).*
> 
> A neve também caiu no concelho de Penacova, distrito de Coimbra.
> 
> ...


Excelente. Confirmou-se a possibilidade de nevar nessa zona, que fica a 500m de altitude.
É o local mais perto da cidade de Coimbra, cerca de 10km, onde neva mais facilidade.


----------



## Garcia (27 Fev 2016 às 14:46)

pequeno video que fiz já a descer a serra de Montejunto.. eram 9h35m..


----------



## Miguel Carnaxide (27 Fev 2016 às 14:47)

excelente fotos e videos. parabens aos autores!!
aqui por carnaxide apenas alguns aguaceiros, pontualmente fortes, e com granizo... 
atualmente (com a minha estação rudimentar) vou com 8.8 c


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Fev 2016 às 14:52)

O dia segue gélido, chove fraco, vao caindo algumas pedras de granizo.
*6,6ºC*


----------



## Garcia (27 Fev 2016 às 14:54)

Mais uma granizada com alguma Saraiva à mistura, penso. . 

Parou agora mesmo. .


----------



## Luis Filipe (27 Fev 2016 às 14:56)

Por aqui o dia tambem segue gélido com a temperatura entre os 6.5 e os 5 graus com aguaceiros.


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Fev 2016 às 14:57)

Serra de Santo António

Foto de: Marina Francisco


----------



## david 6 (27 Fev 2016 às 14:59)

grande escuridão a aproximar se e nota se cortinas de chuva


----------



## criz0r (27 Fev 2016 às 15:02)

Boas tardes caros colegas, venho aqui ao Fórum e vejo um sem número de fotos e vídeos fantásticos da queda de neve em muitas regiões aqui à minha volta..é sem dúvida muito bom ter esta comunidade. Eu infelizmente era para ter ido ao Montejunto mas como agora não tenho carro perdi a oportunidade . Paciência mas agradeço a todos as vossas partilhas . Hoje acordei de repente às 6h da manhã e caiu um aguaceiro de granizo que fez a temperatura descer aos 5,8ºC. Agora estão 10,8ºC e parece já estar nova célula a caminho.


----------



## joaoantoniovaz (27 Fev 2016 às 15:03)




----------



## MarcioRR (27 Fev 2016 às 15:03)

em são bento seguem 4,5 graus e a neve ja derreteu, pelos vistos acabou o evento por aqui, ou estou enganado??


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Fev 2016 às 15:05)

Queda de neve em Fátima


----------



## david 6 (27 Fev 2016 às 15:08)

que temporal agora de chuva e vento  uns pingos muita frios


----------



## romeupaz (27 Fev 2016 às 15:10)

Altitude média de videos e imagens é 400m


----------



## romeupaz (27 Fev 2016 às 15:10)

O meu pópó nem dava para ver a matricula


----------



## Topê (27 Fev 2016 às 15:15)

jonas_87 disse:


> Durante a manhã andei pela serra(Sintra), tanto na Santa Eufemia (463 mts) como Peninha( 489 mts) a temperatura rondava os 3ºC, so vi cair granizo.
> Esta celula que se abateu por aqui certamente que proporicou algo mais la em cima, mais na Peninha, pois a celula passou por aquela parte da serra e descarregou aqui e em Cascais, fazendo a temperatura cair aqui aos 4,0ºC.
> 
> Santa Eufemia
> ...



se não nevou nos pontos mais altos de Sintra, também não nevou seguramente na Arrábida.Quando digo nevar refiro-me a agua-neve.


----------



## david 6 (27 Fev 2016 às 15:21)

antes do aguaceiro era este o aspecto:






1º aguaceiro desta tarde fez com que a temperatura descesse dos 10ºC para os *7.7ºC*, agora já faz sol


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Fev 2016 às 15:23)

Topê disse:


> se não nevou nos pontos mais altos de Sintra, também não nevou seguramente na Arrábida.Quando digo nevar refiro-me a agua-neve.



Como disse no post, aqui em Alcabideche (cota 119 metros) a celula das 13:00/ 13:30 fez a temperatura cair aos 4,0ºC, foi uma descarga de frio impressionante.
Na Peninha deve ter caido agua neve, talvez alguem do forum andasse por lá nessa altura, tivesse sido 30/45 minutos mais cedo, e testumunhava in loco essa celula à cota 489 mts.


----------



## Candy (27 Fev 2016 às 15:25)

Mais um forte aguaceiro acompanhado de vento A temperatura já tinha  subido para os 8º vamos ver se volta a cair.


----------



## Topê (27 Fev 2016 às 15:26)

jonas_87 disse:


> Como disse no post, aqui em Alcabideche (cota 119 metros) a celula das 13:00/ 13:30 fez a temperatura cair aos 4,0ºC, foi uma descarga de frio impressionante.
> Na Peninha deve ter caido agua neve, talvez alguem do forum andasse por lá nessa altura, tivesse sido 30 minutos mais cedo, e testumunhava in loco essa celula à cota 489 mts.



Existem registos no facebook, com imagens de agua-neve( sem ser granizo) na zona de Sintra.


----------



## Topê (27 Fev 2016 às 15:29)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Queda de neve em Fátima




como é que os media principalmente os telejornais da sicnoticias passam ao lado deste fenomeno pouco frequente no Litoral Oeste.


----------



## fhff (27 Fev 2016 às 15:29)

muito forte agora na Atalaia, junto ao Montejunto. Chuva muito forte, granizo e vento insuportavel. Ha 15 minutos estava limpo. Temperatura baixou aos 4. la no cimo deve estar a nevar.


----------



## MarcioRR (27 Fev 2016 às 15:30)

já voltou o granizo, foi-se mesmo a neve


----------



## romeupaz (27 Fev 2016 às 15:32)

Nevou a 270m na zona de Leiria... Posso confirmar pois passei por lá e estava assim


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Fev 2016 às 15:32)

Topê disse:


> Existem registos no facebook, com imagens de agua-neve( sem ser granizo) na zona de Sintra.



Zona de Sintra é vago, quais são os sitios sabes?

A tal celula, passou em cheio na Peninha e Monge (cota 490mts)


----------



## miguel (27 Fev 2016 às 15:34)

Aqui está sol e temperatura de 8,8ºC com vento fraco

7,4mm hoje


----------



## Topê (27 Fev 2016 às 15:38)

jonas_87 disse:


> Zona de Sintra é vago, quais são os sitios sabes?
> 
> A tal celula, passou em cheio na Peninha e Monge (cota 490mts)



Na Serra de Sintra mesmo. E penso que a sicnoticias falou também já nesses relatos e não se refere a granizo.


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Fev 2016 às 15:40)

Encontrei esta fotografia no Instagram, tirada na Peninha em Sintra. Será neve ou granizo?  Uma das hashtags é #neve...


----------



## Geopower (27 Fev 2016 às 15:40)

aguaceiro moderado em Telheiras. 9,5*C. Vento moderado de NW. Céu muito nublado. Dia mais frio do ano até agora.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Fev 2016 às 15:43)

Já perdi a conta ao numero de aguaceiros intensos de granizo, deste modo, a temperatura tem dificuldade em subir, estão *6,1ºC.*
Vento bastante forte. Muitas lareiras a trabalhar. Dia gélido, para mais tarde recordar.


----------



## rickmpr (27 Fev 2016 às 15:43)

Temperatura estava em 7,5º, desceu para 4,5º aquando da chegada desta frente...


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Fev 2016 às 15:46)

Excelente acompanhamento de todos os membros do seguimento, sem dúvida uma delícia estas fotos! Tenho a agradecer a todos por se disporem para tirarem estas maravilhosas fotos! 

Por aqui a mínima foi de *4,9ºC* com o aguaceiro das 7h30, há pouco baixou dos *9,4ºC* para os *5,3ºC*
Acumulado nos* 5 mm *


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Fev 2016 às 15:46)

Topê disse:


> como é que os media principalmente os telejornais da sicnoticias passam ao lado deste fenomeno pouco frequente no Litoral Oeste.



No telejornal agora da hora de almoço já falaram que nevou em Fátima e na Serra D'Aire.


----------



## criz0r (27 Fev 2016 às 15:46)

Essa foto não se vê muito bem mas pela textura parece-me ser granizo.


----------



## Candy (27 Fev 2016 às 15:47)

A noite passada à meia noite.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Fev 2016 às 15:49)

AndréFrade disse:


> Encontrei esta fotografia no Instagram, tirada na Peninha em Sintra. Será neve ou granizo?  Uma das hashtags é #neve...



Não havia condições para acumular neve, isso tenho a certeza. Provelmente o maximo que aconteceu na serra foi a queda de uns flocos perdidos, apenas isso.
Já agora podias ter colocado outra foto da mesma pessoa lol, não ha duvidas do que se trata.


----------



## anti-trovoadas (27 Fev 2016 às 15:52)

Chove torrencialmente no Montijo.


----------



## BrunoBiscaia (27 Fev 2016 às 15:55)

É granizo. Dá para ver bem


----------



## rozzo (27 Fev 2016 às 15:55)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Saí da Amadora pelas 8:00h, e fiquei logo entusiasmado pois veio um aguaceiro de granizo que passou mais tarde para água-neve. Desde a descida pelo IC16 até quase chegar a Loures na IC17/A8 (passando por Odivelas pelo meio) esteve sempre a cair água-neve, sem dúvidas. A temperatura era de 4ºC.
> 
> Durante o caminho pela A8 a temperatura ainda desceu aos 3ºC na subida a seguir a Loures, mas começou a subir gradualmente e até chegou aos 9ºC na zona de Torres Vedras. Fiquei desmotivadíssimo, nem queria acreditar... mas quando virei para a nacional e cheguei às vilas no sopé da Serra de Montejunto a temperatura já era de 5ºC. Pela subida ainda apanhei granizo, mas ainda antes de chegar ao cruzamento que sobe para a fábrica do gelo começou a cair neve pura com 1ºC. Ainda subi até à zona da fábrica do gelo a cerca de 500m, mas não arrisquei descer pois as estradas ficaram bem perigosas. Durante esse tempo de espera ainda vi mais 2 ou 3 aguaceiros de neve, deu sem dúvida para matar as saudades!
> 
> Mais logo sou capaz de meter aqui um vídeo.



Tal e qual quase. Pelas 7.:40 +- saí de Benfica e todo o percurso até à A8 na zona alta desde junto ao Dolce Vita foi com forte água-neve.
Depois apanhei granizada brutal na A8 antes da saída para Sobral.
Depois também a fase da desmotivação com bastante sol nessa zona alta do Oeste e perto já do Montejunto.
Mas depois percebi que o timing era bom e estava a chegar convecção, e foi aguardar. 

Inicialmente também foi desmotivante, pois os primeiros 10min do aguaceiro foram puro graupel, sem flocos "fofos". Deu para um grande susto com um raio mesmo nas antenas, no topo onde estávamos. Mas finalmente passou a neve pura com bons farrapos, e ainda se repetiram uns quantos aguaceiros de neve forte com acumulação. 

Muito bom para tirar barriga de misérias! 

No regresso ainda apanhei bastante água-neve em cotas 200-300m na zona da Arruda dos Vinhos.

Pelo que vi do seguimento o jackpot maior foi então nas cotas médias/baixas da zona de Fátima. Grandes nevões em Aires/Candeeiros!


Mais logo ponho algum material do Montejunto!


----------



## João Branco (27 Fev 2016 às 16:11)

Nevou ou água-nevou (penso que sem acumulação) nas zonas mais altas da cidade de Coimbra por volta das 8:30h da manhã : Santo António dos Olivais, Tovim, Chão do Bispo, etc. Acumulou na zona da Aveleira e Roxo. Sou capaz de postar umas fotos dai mais tarde.

Neve no Tovim (foto de João Medina (filho)):


----------



## jcsmonteiro (27 Fev 2016 às 16:14)

Bem, por leiria parece que ja chegamos a máxima do dia, 10,6°C... neste momento sigo com 7.5°C com aparência de 5.1°C
Uns incriveis -3°C/h 
Fonte meteoleiria


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Fev 2016 às 16:15)

Descarregamento de frio, mais um.
5,8ºC 

Aguaceiro e algum granizo

*13,2 mm*


----------



## Candy (27 Fev 2016 às 16:20)

Impressionante a oscilação da temperatura em Peniche! Subimos para os 9ºC. No entanto não deve ser por muito tempo. Nova aproximação de célula e com ela as fortes rajadas de vento. Impressionante a força do vento aquando da vinda de células mais carregadas.


----------



## Jorge_scp (27 Fev 2016 às 16:23)

Deixo aqui um resumo às 3 pancadas para terem uma ideia como estava na Serra de Montejunto esta manhã, aos 500 m.


----------



## Candy (27 Fev 2016 às 16:24)

Arco Íris a nordeste de Peniche, visivel entre as nuvens negras.


----------



## N_Fig (27 Fev 2016 às 16:29)

Ganda queda de granizo há 10 minutos, por alguns minutitos fiquei coa varanda pintada de branco, mas agora já tá sol até!


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Fev 2016 às 16:29)

Boas! Alguns aguaceiros durante a tarde mas com sol a maior parte do tempo. Vento fraco ou quase nulo durante todo o evento (ontem e hoje). Tive agua-neve ontem ao fim da tarde e fortes nevões entre as 8h30 e as 10h30, muito intensos e com flocos grandes. Depois passou a agua-neve das 10h30 ás 11h. A partir daí apareceu o sol intercalado com aguaceiros fracos. Nada de acumulação de neve apesar do forte nevão... Tive o melhor dos dois mundos, pois foi lindo ver cair tanta neve mas a acumulação ia fazer mal ás minhas árvores sensíveis.


----------



## Prates (27 Fev 2016 às 16:33)

Boa tarde um aguaceiro de neve esta tarde por volta das 15h em Montejunto.
E a foto possivel, ambos com telemóvel.
https://flic.kr/p/DAE3uY


----------



## AMFC (27 Fev 2016 às 16:42)

Logo bem cedinho fui para Montejunto, a caminho de T. Vedras vejo ao longe uma brutal trovoada e depois apanhei um espesso manto de granizo ainda na A8.
Em Montejunto fui até às antenas, havia muito vento mas sem chuva, até que se ergue um muro negro que depois deu origem a um valente trovão e abundante queda de granizo. Saí do alto com receio de ficar preso e fiquei na zona mais algum tempo. Foram caindo mais alguns aguaceiros, com água-neve e por vezes mesmo neve. Não foi abundante mas foi uma excelente manhã  .


----------



## miguel (27 Fev 2016 às 16:43)

Mais um aguaceiros de granizo a passar ao lado, esta terra deve ter algum repelente...

7,9ºC
7,6mm


----------



## AMFC (27 Fev 2016 às 16:44)




----------



## Jorge_scp (27 Fev 2016 às 16:46)

rozzo disse:


> Tal e qual quase. Pelas 7.:40 +- saí de Benfica e todo o percurso até à A8 na zona alta desde junto ao Dolce Vita foi com forte água-neve.
> Depois apanhei granizada brutal na A8 antes da saída para Sobral.
> Depois também a fase da desmotivação com bastante sol nessa zona alta do Oeste e perto já do Montejunto.
> Mas depois percebi que o timing era bom e estava a chegar convecção, e foi aguardar.
> ...



Depois da água-neve na Amadora/Odivelas, aqueles últimos km's na A8 colacaram as minhas expectativas a zero... uma subida vertiginosa da temperatura, em cerca de 20km, de 4ºC para 9ºC não me pareceu nada normal. Com 9ºC quando saí da A8, aos 100m, nunca pensei que a 500/600 fosse nevar, vá lá que depois baixou novamente. Ainda estou para perceber o que se passou, mas a estação mais próxima registou também essa variação de temperatura. Subiu de 5,5ºC para 7,6ºC em apenas 12 minutos (!), chegou aos 7,9ºC e depois desceu bruscamente para baixo dos 5ºC em cerca de meia-hora: http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IBOMBARR2#history


----------



## PauloAlex (27 Fev 2016 às 16:46)

Com tantos aguaceiros de granizo resolvi aproveitar um para ver "neve" no telemóvel


----------



## N_Fig (27 Fev 2016 às 16:57)

Eheh aqui também caiu mais neve dessa, desta x de menor dimensão, mas em compensação com muito mais intensidade, voltei a ficar coa varanda pintada de branco.


----------



## tucha (27 Fev 2016 às 16:58)

Alguém me sabe dizer qual o ponto mais alto que acessível de carro da serra dev Aires e candeeiros? Ando aqui pela zona, chove torrencialmente e estão 5 graus e queria espreitar mais acima...


----------



## João Branco (27 Fev 2016 às 17:01)

Granizo em Coimbra durante uns 5 minutos. Arrefeceu um bocado e ouviu-se um trovão.


----------



## AMFC (27 Fev 2016 às 17:04)

Montejunto pela manhã.


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Fev 2016 às 17:04)

tucha disse:


> Alguém me sabe dizer qual o ponto mais alto que acessível de carro da serra dev Aires e candeeiros? Ando aqui pela zona, chove torrencialmente e estão 5 graus e queria espreitar mais acima...


Em São Bento, porto de Mós havia muita neve acumulada...


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Fev 2016 às 17:05)

Mais granizada.* 6,6ºC.*

Vi mais granizo em 7 horas do que provavelmente nos últimos 10 anos.


----------



## João Pedro (27 Fev 2016 às 17:08)

PauloAlex disse:


> Com tantos aguaceiros de granizo resolvi aproveitar um para ver "neve" no telemóvel


Excelente!


----------



## tucha (27 Fev 2016 às 17:14)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Em São Bento, porto de Mós havia muita neve acumulada...


Ok, obrigado, vou para lá agora. Entretanto parou de chover, mas continuam os 5 graus, e o céu promete...;-)


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Fev 2016 às 17:23)

Está a começar a cair alguma pouca agua-neve de novo... sente-se bem a temperatura a cair.


----------



## FJC (27 Fev 2016 às 17:27)

jcsmonteiro disse:


> Curioso, ontem a noite ouvi uma grande descarga seguida de muito granizo na maceira, tal como referi aqui nessa altura, hoje de manha fui procurar a descarga no mapa do ipma e nao aparece nenhuma descarga ao pe de maceira


Boas.
Na marinha grande também houvi uma descarga muito potente a essa hora!


----------



## Aboadinho (27 Fev 2016 às 17:28)

Serra dos Candeeiros esta manhã:


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Fev 2016 às 17:38)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Está a começar a cair alguma pouca agua-neve de novo... sente-se bem a temperatura a cair.


Foi muito pouco tempo... pode ser que ainda venha alguma coisa mais tarde pois o ar está frio...


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Fev 2016 às 17:41)

Momento raro, fazer bonecos de neve na Serra de Santo António!
Concelho de Alcanena






Mais fotos em: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/set=a.984840471608763.1073741847.670154183077395&type=3


----------



## MarcioRR (27 Fev 2016 às 17:43)

tucha disse:


> Ok, obrigado, vou para lá agora. Entretanto parou de chover, mas continuam os 5 graus, e o céu promete...;-)


ja não há neve nenhuma em s.bento, agora só chove


----------



## Candy (27 Fev 2016 às 17:46)

Rajadas fortes de novo.

É uma pena mas é só o que vou tendo para reportar. lol
Entretanto a temperatura está nos 8ºC


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Fev 2016 às 17:48)

MarcioRR disse:


> ja não há neve nenhuma em s.bento, agora só chove


Que pena...


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Fev 2016 às 17:49)

Granizada a cair agora...


----------



## MarcioRR (27 Fev 2016 às 17:49)

mesmo, ainda tive esperanças para está noite mas ja não sei


----------



## tucha (27 Fev 2016 às 17:49)

Pois, não,  acabei de passar por lá...mas subi aqui a uns montes atrás onde existem uns muros de pedra e estão 3 graus...e a pressão está  baixar...e existem aqui umas células que prometem portanto vou ficar aqui um bocado...


----------



## Candy (27 Fev 2016 às 17:50)

E por cá vai proporcionando fotos como esta...


----------



## cactus (27 Fev 2016 às 17:51)

trovoada por setubal .


----------



## MarcioRR (27 Fev 2016 às 17:52)

tucha disse:


> Pois, não,  acabei de passar por lá...mas subi aqui a uns montes atrás onde existem uns muros de pedra e estão 3 graus...e a pressão está  baixar...e existem aqui umas células que prometem portanto vou ficar aqui um bocado...


em s.bento?


----------



## AMFC (27 Fev 2016 às 17:52)

Montejunto


----------



## tucha (27 Fev 2016 às 17:53)

Numa terra onde existe um pista de parapente...


----------



## david 6 (27 Fev 2016 às 17:54)

acabou de passar aguaceiro fraco que deu para me mostrar um arco iris , temperatura 8.4ºC


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Fev 2016 às 17:54)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Granizada a cair agora...


Trovoada!


----------



## MarcioRR (27 Fev 2016 às 17:56)

tucha disse:


> Numa terra onde existe um pista de parapente...


talvez seja Covões largos, é das zonas mais altas aqui da zona, esta manha não fui ai, fui a um cabeço mais ou menos da mesma altitude e tinha boa acumulação


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Fev 2016 às 17:59)

*Nevou em Fátima, o que já não acontecia há muitos anos*
Não durou muito tempo, mas o fenómeno aconteceu. Há quem tenha sido surpreendido e quem já estivesse a fazer conta 

Video em: http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/videos/soci...=facebook&utm_medium=social&utm_content=-post


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Fev 2016 às 18:00)

Boas!
Neste momento estou perto do aeroporto e vejo cumulonimbus em todos os quadrantes.
Oeste:


----------



## tucha (27 Fev 2016 às 18:00)

Talvez seja isso. Aqui não há acumulação nenhuma, mas vem para aqui qualquer coisa...o vento sopra com força, e está aqui uma célula por cima de mim..é começou a chover, parece-me é que é só granizo! Sim, confirmo, muito granizo, muito vento e chuva misturada...!


----------



## MarcioRR (27 Fev 2016 às 18:03)

tucha disse:


> Talvez seja isso. Aqui não há acumulação nenhuma, mas vem para aqui qualquer coisa...o vento sopra com força, e está aqui uma célula por cima de mim..é começou a chover, parece-me é que é só granizo! Sim, confirmo, muito granizo, muito vento e chuva misturada...!


aqui está na mesma, vivo a 3 kilometros dai, começou mesmo agora, já nao deve never mais


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Fev 2016 às 18:04)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Trovoada!


Eu levei com o eco amarelo visível no radar, que deu a trovoada...


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Fev 2016 às 18:05)

MarcioRR disse:


> aqui está na mesma, vivo a 3 kilometros dai, começou mesmo agora, já nao deve never mais


Achas que não neva? Está a descer a temp e ainda se vê muitas celulas a entrar aqui...


----------



## MarcioRR (27 Fev 2016 às 18:06)

eu gostava de ter esperanças que nevasse, mas nao estou com grande fé,


----------



## MarcioRR (27 Fev 2016 às 18:07)

jaa tive mais esperanças de neve, mas pode ser que sim, eu gostava, e podia ser ainda mais que a de manha


----------



## AMFC (27 Fev 2016 às 18:08)

Montejunto de manhã


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Fev 2016 às 18:17)

Granizada  leve por aqui.
*7,2ºC
*
Ha minutos  via-se bem um aguaceiro a cair na serra, fica a foto.
Estes 2 meses foram fulcrais para repor o equilíbrio, muita água tem caído na serra.


----------



## Geopower (27 Fev 2016 às 18:21)

a reportar de Glória do Ribatejo. 8,5*C. Vento moderado de NW. Vista para NW (serra de Montejunto encoberta pelas nuvens. Captada com telemóvel):


----------



## João Ferreira (27 Fev 2016 às 18:25)

Boa tarde

Passa agora mais um aguaceiro com algum vento. Dia muito frio.


----------



## Aspvl (27 Fev 2016 às 18:27)

Boa tarde!
Deixo aqui algumas imagens de hoje!

Início da A8, já depois do primeiro dos muitos aguaceiros fortes que iria apanhar:







Ao chegar a Peniche/Óbidos ficou mesmo muito escuro! 








Uma bela bigorna!





Por São Pedro de Moel, há pouco, estava assim:





Vejamos o que a noite nos reserva!


----------



## VimDePantufas (27 Fev 2016 às 18:29)

Aqui da janela vejo novamente aquilo que do ângulo em que me encontro parecem ser cortinas de neve na direcção NO


----------



## MarcioRR (27 Fev 2016 às 18:30)

VimDePantufas disse:


> Aqui da janela vejo novamente aquilo que do ângulo em que me encontro parecem ser cortinas de neve na direcção NO


isso era muito bom


----------



## tucha (27 Fev 2016 às 18:32)

MarcioRR disse:


> aqui está na mesma, vivo a 3 kilometros dai, começou mesmo agora, já nao deve never mais


Sim, apenas e só pequenas bolas de granizo que se desfaziam ao chegar ao solo...nada de neve apesar de continuamos com os 3 graus...e já acalmou.


----------



## MarcioRR (27 Fev 2016 às 18:33)

ainda esta no mesmo sitio?


----------



## tucha (27 Fev 2016 às 18:36)

tucha disse:


> Sim, apenas e só pequenas bolas de granizo que se desfaziam ao chegar ao solo...nada de neve apesar de continuamos com os 3 graus...e já acalmou.


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Fev 2016 às 18:38)

Afinal não pude ir a Sintra pois as condições tornaram-se extremas...
Estes dois últimos dias foram os mais (meteorologicamente falando) interessantes que me lembro. Dormi muito pouco por causa dos aguaceiros intensos de granizo. Vai ficar na memória 
Entretanto sigo com *9,3°C*. Os dias monótonos estão a chegar.


----------



## tucha (27 Fev 2016 às 18:40)

Já sai, vou a caminho da A1, de regresso a Lisboa. Estou em Vizela, não chove e estão 6 graus.


----------



## tucha (27 Fev 2016 às 18:41)

Vizela, sorry


----------



## tucha (27 Fev 2016 às 18:42)

Videla...aliás rectifico começou a chover.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Fev 2016 às 18:42)

Tiagolco disse:


> Afinal não pude ir a Sintra pois as condições tornaram-se extremas...
> Estes dois últimos dias foram os mais (meteorologicamente falando), interessantes que me lembro. Dormi muito pouco por causa dos aguaceiros intensos de granizo. Vai ficar na memória
> Entretanto sigo com *9,3°C*. Os dias monótonos estão a chegar.



Sim aquilo estava agreste.
Falando nestes dias interessantes, é bom para apreendermos a não sentenciar o inverno, alguma vez pensei estar com 4,0ºC por aqui às 13:20 da tarde, em finais de Fevereiro? Impensável!


----------



## Pedro Mindz (27 Fev 2016 às 18:49)

A neve que caiu na Serra de Aire e Candeeiros provocou isto no Vale de Barreiras


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Fev 2016 às 18:54)

jonas_87 disse:


> Sim aquilo estava agreste.
> Falando nestes dias interessantes, é bom para apreendermos a não sentenciar o inverno, alguma vez pensei estar com 4,0ºC por aqui às 13:20 da tarde, em finais de Fevereiro? Impensável!


Pois...e eu ia fazer caminhada e rappel. 
É verdade!! E ainda temos o mês de Março pela frente. Nunca se sabe...


----------



## Geopower (27 Fev 2016 às 19:05)

Fim do dia em Glória do Ribatejo caracterizado por céu muito  nublado com aguaceiros fracos.
8,1*C e em descida. Vento moderado de NW. Mais uma foto da vista
para NW (perfil da serra de Montejunto ao fundo. Captada
com telemóvel):


----------



## DaniFR (27 Fev 2016 às 19:09)

*Neve em Penela*

Fotos de João Abreu


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Fev 2016 às 19:21)

Máxima de *9,4ºC*, a mais baixa do ano. Graças a um aguaceiro forte é que a temperatura não subiu mais


----------



## João Branco (27 Fev 2016 às 19:22)

Neve na aldeia do Roxo, a 500 metros de altitude, concelho de Penacova (fotos do Diário de Coimbra e de Nuno Mendes):
(https://www.google.pt/maps/place/Ro...m2!3m1!1s0xd22fb7bbad6f213:0x98fbc4b194493524)





















Água-neve (presumivelmente) nas zonas altas da cidade de Coimbra. Foto da zona do Tovim (João Medina (filho)), por volta das 8:30h da manhã, que já tinha postado antes:
(https://www.google.pt/maps/place/Tó...4m2!3m1!1s0xd22fbd40c439df1:0x1da1d6a2a0cacb5)


----------



## tucha (27 Fev 2016 às 19:29)

E neste momento na A1, sentido norte sul na saída para a Arruda dos vinhos chove torrencialmente, temperatura 6 graus.


----------



## DaniFR (27 Fev 2016 às 19:33)

Há relatos de neve noutras zonas de Coimbra, mas sem acumulação.

Zona dos Carvalhais de Cima (200m)


----------



## david 6 (27 Fev 2016 às 19:34)

maxima de 10ºC
actual 6.7ºC a descer


----------



## Miguel96 (27 Fev 2016 às 19:43)

A Serra da Lousã, está completamente coberta de neve.

Fotos de hoje na Aldeia de Xisto do Gondramaz - Miranda do Corvo















Fonte: https://www.facebook.com/munmcv/?fref=photo


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Fev 2016 às 19:45)

Aguaceiros moderados a cair neste momento.
Sigo com 8.5ºC


----------



## banshee (27 Fev 2016 às 19:47)

depois de tantas fotos deixo aqui a minha colaboração, pela serra d´aire e candeeiros esta manhã:






depois de um primeiro nevão , via -se este cenario ao fundo na direção de leiria





10 minutos depois deu nisto














bela manhã


----------



## DaniFR (27 Fev 2016 às 19:49)

*Serra da Lousã*

Fotos de António Matos


----------



## MeteoSantarém (27 Fev 2016 às 19:49)

Esta noite pode nevar em Montejunto?


----------



## tucha (27 Fev 2016 às 19:49)

Miguel96 disse:


> A Serra da Lousã, está completamente coberta de neve.
> 
> Fotos de hoje na Aldeia de Xisto do Gondramaz - Miranda do Corvo
> 
> ...


Lindoooooo!


----------



## Lightning (27 Fev 2016 às 20:00)

João Branco disse:


>



Não é roxo, é branco 



DaniFR disse:


> *Serra da Lousã*
> 
> Fotos de António Matos



Muito curioso e interessante, pensei que o único sítio chamado Cacilhas fosse na margem sul... Por exemplo sei que existe o Seixal nos Açores ou Madeira, que existe Cuba no alentejo, mas Cacilhas não sabia...


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Fev 2016 às 20:17)

*FÁTIMA: NEVE TORNOU A CAIR, UMA DÉCADA DEPOIS (C/VÍDEO)*



Em janeiro de 2006 a cidade de Fátima ficou coberta por um amplo manto de neve, criando uma paisagem mística que ainda hoje permanece na memória dos moradores. A fotografia do Santuário envolto num manto branco figura ainda hoje na agenda de inverno da instituição.

Este sábado, 27 de fevereiro, a neve tornou a cair, praticamente dez anos depois. O impacto foi mais ténue e não chegou a formar um manto, desaparecendo assim que os flocos tocavam no chão. Num dia marcado por fortes chuvadas, muitos moradores nem se chegaram a aperceber do fenómeno, mas outros conseguiram captar os minutos em que tornou a nevar na cidade dos milagres.

http://www.mediotejo.net/fatima-neve-tornou-a-cair-uma-decada-depois-cvideo/

O video faz comparação entre a neve que caiu a 29 de Janeiro de 2006, e a que caiu hoje, a 27 de Fevereiro de 2016


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Fev 2016 às 20:37)

Os últimos aguaceiros já passam. A temperatura tombou para os *8,4°C*.


----------



## Geopower (27 Fev 2016 às 20:38)

Neste momento aguaceiro moderado em Glória do Ribatejo. 7,9*C e continua a descer. Vento moderado de NW.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Fev 2016 às 20:38)

Aguaceiro moderado de granizo por Cascais 
8 graus


----------



## Miguel96 (27 Fev 2016 às 20:44)

Esta manhã na Serra de Aire e Candeeiros.

















Fonte: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Serra-de-Aire-e-Candeeiros/110460652373444?fref=ts


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Fev 2016 às 20:44)

MeteoSantarém disse:


> Esta noite pode nevar em Montejunto?


Não. A cota já subiu bastante.


----------



## Teles (27 Fev 2016 às 21:21)

Boas , hoje por aqui dez anos depois deu para matar a saudade da neve , por volta das 09:30  subi a um dos pontos mais altos da Serra de Candeeiros na aldeia de Casais Monizes; à minha chegada não chovia no momento estando apenas umas células em redor , alguns minutos despois fui brindado com uma celula que fez alguma trovoada sobre Rio Maior :


























Passado essa mesma célula e outras vieram ,na altura a 500 e picos metros a temperatura estava 6ºC uma celula mais forte fez cair a temperatura para os 3 graus que logo começou a cair Sleet :





A precipitação aumentou e de um momento para o outro começou a nevar mas sem acumular:


----------



## geoair.pt (27 Fev 2016 às 21:27)

Por aqui começou a trovoada, parece que estão a rebentar pedra aqui perto
De resto vento na ordem dos 30km/h, 9.7ºC temperatura exterior,  1011.9mb,  11mm acumulados hoje, 28.4mm acumulados neste evento.
Cumps


----------



## DaniFR (27 Fev 2016 às 21:29)

*Cerdeira - Aldeia de Xisto, Serra da Lousã (670m)*

Fotos de Cerdeira Village Art & Craft


----------



## thunderboy (27 Fev 2016 às 21:31)

Mais algumas fotos da zona das grutas tiradas por volta das 12.30h. A neve já era mais escassa.





















Vista para a zona de Alvados









Vista para a zona mais alta da serra de Aire. Aparentemente só acumulou numa faixa restrita


----------



## Garcia (27 Fev 2016 às 21:41)

geoair.pt disse:


> Por aqui começou a trovoada, parece que estão a rebentar pedra aqui perto
> De resto vento na ordem dos 30km/h, 9.7ºC temperatura exterior,  1011.9mb,  11mm acumulados hoje, 28.4mm acumulados neste evento.
> Cumps



também ouvi qualquer coisa.. caiu agora aqui umas pedrinhas de raspão mas mais para o centro da Lourinhã deve ter caído bem agora..


----------



## miguel (27 Fev 2016 às 21:52)

Aqui o evento foi um grande fiasco...venha o calor agora

8,2ºC noite mais quente


----------



## MarcioRR (27 Fev 2016 às 21:55)

Segue aqui uma noite fria 3graus


----------



## Candy (27 Fev 2016 às 21:57)

Aguaceiro forte, rajadas fortes e, pasmem... um trovão!  Até que enfim que tenho direito a um trovão


----------



## cactus (27 Fev 2016 às 22:00)

Aqui 6,6ºC e não chove mas tá frio .


----------



## MarcioRR (27 Fev 2016 às 22:01)

Aqui tem chovido


----------



## cristiana Morgado (27 Fev 2016 às 22:02)

Forte chuvada neste momento , com direito a  dois trovões , segue-se com 7°C  
vamos a ver se esta noite é animada


----------



## MarcioRR (27 Fev 2016 às 22:05)

Eu queria era mais um pouco de Neve


----------



## miguel (27 Fev 2016 às 22:05)

cristiana Morgado disse:


> Forte chuvada neste momento , com direito a  dois trovões , segue-se com 7°C
> vamos a ver se esta noite é animada



Estão a dar as ultimas os aguaceiros...


----------



## Teles (27 Fev 2016 às 22:16)

Vai uma grande célula a caminho de Torres Vedras!


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Fev 2016 às 22:26)

Está a cair agua-neve outra vez...


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Fev 2016 às 22:30)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Está a cair agua-neve outra vez...


Agora é só neve! Não esperava...


----------



## Teles (27 Fev 2016 às 22:37)




----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Fev 2016 às 22:41)

Teles disse:


>


Não tenho como...


----------



## Teles (27 Fev 2016 às 22:43)

Estas a que altura Luis?


----------



## Teles (27 Fev 2016 às 23:05)

Temperatura actual de 5.1 e acabou de cair granizo!


----------



## Garcia (27 Fev 2016 às 23:13)

fotos que tirei esta manhã.. foram poucas porque também não tinha muito tempo para lá estar.. 

Serra de Montejunto.. (9h30m)


----------



## Candy (27 Fev 2016 às 23:17)

Por Peniche já acalmou em termos de aguaceiros. O vento continua forte. Pena a estação do Cabo Carvoeiro não estar nas melhores condições.
No centro de Peniche sigo com 6ºC, a sensação de frio é enorme com o vento que sopra. É gélido.
Por agora penso que não vá haver mais nada de especial por aqui. Aliás... por cá foi vento, chuva, uns aguaceiros de granizo e um trovaozito agora há pouco. 

Parabéns a todos os que postaram fotos. Estão fantásticas! Parabéns também pelos excelentes relatos do que foi acontecendo aqui pelo litoral.


----------



## romeupaz (27 Fev 2016 às 23:24)

Hoje foi um dia enorme para mim... A caçada madrugadora pela neve deixou-me exausto, eram 6h40 e já estava levantado.
Só quero deixar a nota de que já vi nevar várias vezes, inclusive fora de Portugal, e para mim o nevão que caiu na serra d'Aire e Candeeiros foi fenomenal pelo tamanho dos flocos.
Surpreendeu-me também porque era quase meio-dia e ainda caia neve.

Deixo-vos com este ultimo video deste dia fantástico para os maluquinhos como nós
410m


----------



## miguel (27 Fev 2016 às 23:26)

Aqui não vejo chover desde o meio da tarde altura que terminou o evento fiasco por aqui...

Máxima de 10,0ºC
Mínima de 4,5ºC tenho pena não ter estado acordado as 7:30 altura de um aguaceiros que fez baixar a temperatura de 6,0 para os 4,5ºC com vento de NE e um rate de 13mm/h

Agora estão 8,0ºC e como disse noite menos fria...


----------



## Reportorio (27 Fev 2016 às 23:48)

Miratejo segue com 6.5ºC e a baixar, pressão a subir.


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Fev 2016 às 23:51)

A temperatura está estagnada nos *8,4°C*. É o fim de mais um evento e digo, sinceramente, que foi o melhor. A frente descarregou bem por aqui, e o pós-frontal foi perfeito! Só pedia trovoada mas não se pode ter tudo. 
Agora vêm aí dias de muito sol. 
Off-topic: Por onde anda o StormRic? Com certeza ele terá tirado fotos deslumbrantes dos céus destes dois dias. Espero que esteja tudo bem...


----------



## cristiana Morgado (28 Fev 2016 às 00:10)

Tiagolco disse:


> A temperatura está estagnada nos *8,4°C*. É o fim de mais um evento e digo, sinceramente, que foi o melhor. A frente descarregou bem por aqui, e o pós-frontal foi perfeito! Só pedia trovoada mas não se pode ter tudo.
> Agora vêm aí dias de muito sol.
> Off-topic: Por onde anda o StormRic? Com certeza ele terá tirado fotos deslumbrantes dos céus destes dois dias. Espero que esteja tudo bem...




Também estou a estranhar a sua ausencia !


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (28 Fev 2016 às 00:23)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *FÁTIMA: NEVE TORNOU A CAIR, UMA DÉCADA DEPOIS (C/VÍDEO)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O vídeo está excelente, ainda bem que há quem tenha filmado os flocos no Santuário  mas essa da última vez que nevou ter sido há 10 anos que anda por aí a circular é errado, sim não caía um nevão tão grande na Serra de Aire desde 2006 mas ainda em 2010 e 2013 houve neve na zona.

Essas fotos dos topos da serra até doem , sabendo que estive tão perto infelizmente não cheguei a ir onde houve acumulação a sério, esperei na aldeia onde estava (a 340/350 metros) que o chão ainda ficasse com alguma coisa até partir para Lisboa ao final da manhã, mas a "fulana" teimava mas não pegava, o vento apesar de  também não ajudou, mas os flocos surpreenderam e fiquei com a manhã e a vinda a Fátima mais que ganha 

Longo vídeo feito pouco depois das 8h quando começaram a cair os flocos grandes, o entusiasmo começou aos 4 minutos...


Mais de uma hora antes, quando acordei, a seguir ao nascer do sol, notava-se que já tinha nevado também durante a madrugada...


























Agora, seguindo a tendência desde 2006, só daqui a 3 anos?


----------



## Vitor TT (28 Fev 2016 às 00:50)

E como tinha "dito" lá fui ao Montejunto, inicialmente com os aguaceiros que apanhei pelo caminho deduzi logo que neve, só na imaginação, +- pelas 10:30 h e ja na nacional a chegar a serra na Abrigada a temperatura no carro estava nos 6º C, seria azar não apanhar nada, pois visualmente o topo estava sem nada, mas a subir a temperatura desceu e apanhei então NEVE na subida e ao topo, +- pelas 10:50 h com 2º C  e eventualmente 1º C, alguns "nevões" durante praticamente o dia todo até a noite que lá estive, embora para o fim da tarde já era mais agua apesar de no carro ainda ter 2º C, no inicio da noite havia alguma mistura e ainda nos 2º C ,

e pelos vistos algumas pessoas daqui também, eu andava com o anemómetro pendurado ao pescoço para ser eventualmente "reconhecido" daqui, ........ para quem estivesse interessado ........

foi um dia muito bom e gelado, mas quem gosta, gosta, no regresso apanhei quase sempre chuva, ainda dei um salto ao Cabeço de Montachique e a Montemor,
não vou colocar nada, pois já existe muito material do evento de lá.


----------



## david 6 (28 Fev 2016 às 02:20)

fui a benavente esta noite e entre os foros de salvaterra e benavente apanhei um aguaceiro bem forte que até tivemos de afroxar com o carro por volta das 23h30min

temperatura actual 7.2ºC

pronto evento acabou se, surpresas cá? talvez para o ano se deus quiser


----------



## criz0r (28 Fev 2016 às 03:54)

Boa noite, 12,5mm foi quanto o dia de ontem acumulou aqui pela Cova da Piedade, mais uma vez a única coisa de interessante como é normal que vi deste evento foi algum granizo mas pouco ontem à noite em Lisboa e algum gelo minúsculo a esvoaçar entre a chuva gelada hoje à tarde, estavam 7ºC na altura. Já fico satisfeito pelas belíssimas fotos um pouco por todo o País  . Dia memorável é pena que não se possa repetir todos os anos. Céu pouco nublado, vento fraco e 9,1ºC.


----------



## cristiana Morgado (28 Fev 2016 às 04:43)

Depois de umas horas em que estava tudo calmo , desabou a chover torrencialmente


----------



## Candy (28 Fev 2016 às 07:42)

Epah está um vendaval do raio aqui em Peniche! Irraaaaa... parece que vai levar tudo À frente! É vento médio muito forte... é rajadas violentas... Bolas!
Uma pessoa nem consegue dormir com o barulho na rua!...


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Fev 2016 às 10:08)

Ontem ao final da noite ainda caiu uns aguaceiros fracos
O dia de hoje acordou com sol, apesar do vento moderado que se faz sentir.


----------



## Geopower (28 Fev 2016 às 10:11)

bom dia. Minima de 7,1*C em Glória do Ribatejo. Neste momento 8,9*C. Céu pouco nublado. Vento moderado de Norte com rajadas.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Fev 2016 às 10:33)

Boas ,

Vento bem forte por estas bandas, grande desconforto térmico na rua.
11.5 graus.

Tem sido uma dose assinalável de frio.


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Fev 2016 às 10:57)




----------



## jonas_87 (28 Fev 2016 às 11:19)

O comportamento da temperatura e humidade nos últimos dois dias por aqui.
Extremos de ontem: *3,9ºC* /* 9,5ºC*
Extremos de anteontem: *7,1ºC* / *12,1ºC*

Foi uma pena aquele período da manhã de ontem sem aguaceiros, fez a temperatura subir aos 9,5ºC, a máxima, de qualquer dos modos, uma máxima abaixo dos 10ºC, é pouco comum, volta e meia acontece mas muito esporadicamente.

*




*

*Dados extraídos do  datalogger Trotec BL30 *


----------



## miguel (28 Fev 2016 às 11:23)

Boas

Noite bem mais quente a mínima foi logo a meia noite com 7,9ºC depois foi sempre a subir...
O Evento aqui deixou 22,2mm não está mau! O total do mês fica assim com 60.4mm é muito fraco! mas no Sul está pior, no Norte nem se fala, mês com chuva mal repartida mas fazer o que...

Não mais choveu desde o meio da tarde de ontem como já esperava, a temperatura agora é sempre a subir.. estão neste momento 13,8ºC e vento fraco


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Fev 2016 às 11:28)

Bom dia! Está um dia com muito sol mas ventoso...


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Fev 2016 às 13:20)

12,2ºC e vento forte.

O acumulado mensal deste mês fixou-se nos *84,6 mm*, exactamente o valor médio deste mês da normal.
Embora os ultimos meses têm andado em torno dos valores médios, mas por exemplo tenho verificado nascentes que rebentaram aqui nos arredores, portanto acredito que aqui num raio de 2 kms existem zonas com acumulado superior a *100 mm*.
Uma das nascentes que falo é esta, ja ha muito tempo que não via a correr, fica o video feito da semana passada, neste momento ainda deve correr mais.


Entretanto, outra nascente nos arredores da barragem da mula.


----------



## david 6 (28 Fev 2016 às 14:30)

minima de 6.9ºC, actual 14.3ºC (já tive 14.9ºC) e algum vento hoje


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Fev 2016 às 15:45)

O vento moderado, embora com rajadas por vezes fortes ainda continua.


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Fev 2016 às 16:49)

Ventania brutal agora à tarde, tive em Cascais e acredito ter sentido 70 km/h.

Por aqui rajadas constantes de 60 km/h, rajada máxima de *61 km/h
*
Mínima: *7,2ºC*
Máxima: *13,6ºC
*
Céu estava bem negro na serra de Sintra


----------



## miguel (28 Fev 2016 às 16:49)

Dia mais ameno mas que se tornou algo desagradável divido ao vento moderado com rajadas...

Máxima de 15,0ºC
Mínima de 7,9ºC

Rajada máxima até agora 51km/h

Agora estão 13,5ºC, 57%Hr, 1015,0hpa e vento moderado


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Fev 2016 às 17:24)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Ventania brutal agora à tarde, tive em Cascais e acredito ter sentido 70 km/h.



Acredito que sim, cá em cima, é pior, já deve ter tocado nos 90 km/h, Cascais não tem a influencia da aceleração do vento da vertente sul da serra como aqui. Espero o mais tardar Abril/Maio já ter uma estação instalada no telhado e partilhar rajadas supersónicas 
Já agora um pequeno pormenor aqui na zona onde vivo.
O "moinho"  aqui do vizinho tem-se degradado ao longo dos meses, muito provavelmente nem chega à epoca da nortada(violenta). Das três pás só resta uma e já está mal tratada. 

(clicar na foto)


----------



## david 6 (28 Fev 2016 às 17:50)

máxima 14.9ºC, rajada maxima 42km/h, hoje ainda um bocado desconfortável por causa do vento, a partir de amanhã secura
actual 12.4ºC


----------



## Candy (28 Fev 2016 às 17:56)

Boas vim agora da rua e mal consigo mexer os dedos para escrever! Quer dizer ainda custa a respirar!!! 
Andei uns 50 metros a pé, contra o vento, e,,, caramba que até custa respirar!!! 
Sigo com 12ºC mas a sensação térmica é de temperaturas negativas... sei lá!... Em Peniche não se consegue andar na rua. Muito vento e gélido. Poucas pessoas se veem na rua. A pé quase nenhumas e de carro muito poucas!
Já passei por locais com muito gelo, já andei pelo estrangeiro com temperaturas negativas, mas nunca senti o frio que senti agora na rua!


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Fev 2016 às 18:45)




----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (28 Fev 2016 às 19:09)

Ainda relativamente ao evento de ontem....por favor confirmem-me se eu estou a ver bem (obrigado pelas preciosas imagens *romeupaz).. *minuto 0:40...metam em câmara lenta se for preciso..*NEVOU EM LEIRIA???!!! *


----------



## criz0r (28 Fev 2016 às 19:23)

Boa tarde, por aqui hoje não houve registo de chuva, o vento sim tem sido forte e com rajadas fortes mas parece ter acalmado um pouco. Estão 12,0ºC e a descer aos poucos.


----------



## david 6 (28 Fev 2016 às 19:45)

10ºC e ainda vento lá fora, está muito desconfortável lá fora e como o dia de ontem foi frio,a casa não aqueceu nada e ando com frio dentro de casa


----------



## Portugal Storms (28 Fev 2016 às 19:49)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Ainda relativamente ao evento de ontem....por favor confirmem-me se eu estou a ver bem (obrigado pelas preciosas imagens *romeupaz).. *minuto 0:40...metam em câmara lenta se for preciso..*NEVOU EM LEIRIA???!!! *


Pelo vídeo  dá a entender que esteve sol pouco antes de cair um forte aguaceiro.
Parece ser reflexo nas gotas mais grossas que caíram nessa altura (digo eu).


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (28 Fev 2016 às 19:55)

Portugal Storms disse:


> Pelo vídeo  dá a entender que esteve sol pouco antes de cair um forte aguaceiro.
> Parece ser reflexo nas gotas mais grossas que caíram nessa altura (digo eu).



Bom mas há momentos em que não há sol, inclusive desde o início do vídeo, em que se vêem perfeitamente "farrapos" a esvoaçarem, além disso estiveram 4ºC ou menos durante a manhã quase toda, granizo também não me parece pois a velocidade e o tamanho não permitiriam distinguir tão bem as pedrinhas no vídeo a cairem daquela maneira. Mas dou o benefício da dúvida...


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Fev 2016 às 20:54)

Depois de uma tarde ventosa, agora já acalmou mais o vento.
mínima: 6.8ºC
Sigo com 11.7ºC


----------



## Luis Filipe (28 Fev 2016 às 21:06)

Aqui por Sacavem temos 10.5 graus e um vento desagradável a soprar de norte oeste.


----------



## Geopower (28 Fev 2016 às 21:36)

9,9*C neste momento em Glória do Ribatejo. Vento continua moderado de N, mas sem rajadas. Extremos do dia:
14,9*C
7,1*C


----------



## Miguel96 (28 Fev 2016 às 21:47)

Mais algumas fotos da neve de ontem na Serra de Montejunto.





































Fonte: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Serra-de-Montejunto/154037357999602?fref=ts


----------



## Miguel96 (28 Fev 2016 às 21:57)

Fotos de ontem da Serra de Aire e Candeeiros


----------



## André Ferreira (28 Fev 2016 às 22:09)

Boa noite, aqui estão algumas fotos da Serra da Lousã do dia de ontem. Altitude entre 500 a 900m.




http://i.imgur.com/unm2tdM.jpg?2[/img]']
	

http://i.imgur.com/WIu00Cm.jpg?2[/img]']
	

http://i.imgur.com/howdQpu.jpg?2[/img]']


----------



## AnDré (28 Fev 2016 às 22:27)

Miguel96 disse:


> Mais algumas fotos da neve de ontem na Serra de Montejunto.



Esta fotografia não é de Montejunto... Lá não há aerogeradores. Vê-se um meio escondido com o nevoeiro.


----------



## Miguel96 (28 Fev 2016 às 22:34)

AnDré disse:


> Esta fotografia não é de Montejunto... Lá não há aerogeradores. Vê-se um meio escondido com o nevoeiro.



Obrigado @AnDré, vou remover a foto.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (28 Fev 2016 às 23:10)

Nevão de ontem na Barreira de Água (São Mamede, Batalha, Distrito de Leiria) a menos de 400m! 












(Fotos e vídeo cedidos por uma amiga)


----------



## Paulo H (29 Fev 2016 às 00:09)

Está frio no cabo carvoeiro: -6.4C


23horas: http://www.ipma.pt/pt/html.jsp


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Fev 2016 às 00:22)

Paulo H disse:


> Está frio no cabo carvoeiro: -6.4C
> 
> 
> 23horas: http://www.ipma.pt/pt/html.jsp


Os dados estão errados... 
Nem na Serra da Estrela está essa temperatura.


----------



## criz0r (29 Fev 2016 às 00:37)

Essa temperatura nesse local seria engraçada, aposto que no maciço central da Serra da Estrela estariam uns -20 ou mais  . De momento tudo calmo e 10,3ºC.


----------



## james (29 Fev 2016 às 00:44)

Eu acho que nem mesmo nos gélidos anos 50,  atingiu temperaturas negativas. 
Não baixa muito, nem sobe muito, deve ser o local de Portugal com a menor amplitude térmica.


----------



## jorgeanimal (29 Fev 2016 às 01:21)

Desde a meia noite sem energia elétrica aqui na Lourinhã. WTF?


----------



## Candy (29 Fev 2016 às 03:56)

Paulo H disse:


> Está frio no cabo carvoeiro: -6.4C
> 
> 
> 23horas: http://www.ipma.pt/pt/html.jsp


A essa hora estavam uns 12ºC por cá! 
A estação esteve danificada uns dois meses. Arranjaram mas parece que não ficou nas melhores condições! Há dias debitava dados errados, tipo temperaturas a baixo de -10ºC. Era o bom e o bonito se assim fosse!... com o vento ninguém aguentava! 
A esta hora estão 9ºC, no centro de Peniche. Sente-se muito mais frio do que isso devido ao vento. Esta tarde era impossível andar na rua e estavam 12ºC, mas parecia estar temperaturas negativas. 

Esses dados estão errados.  hehehe... 
Quanto ao vento... está um vendaval do raio! O vento não abranda nem por nada. Muito vento e rajadas bastante fortes.


----------



## Candy (29 Fev 2016 às 04:04)

james disse:


> Eu acho que nem mesmo nos gélidos anos 50,  atingiu temperaturas negativas.
> Não baixa muito, nem sobe muito, deve ser o local de Portugal com a menor amplitude térmica.


Pois já tivemos temperaturas negativas sim. Se bem que nunca a baixo dos -2ºC e mesmo assim muito excepcionalmente. 
Quanto à amplitude térmica é verdade. Há dias que nem existe e por norma são temperaturas amenas. Nesta sexta e sábado tivemos excepção à regra com muitas oscilações e a registar 5ºC de minima. Mas 5 graus registamos várias vezes por cá, quando há eventos deste tipo. 
Saliento que do centro de Peniche ao Cabo Carvoeiro distam 3 km e o ar do mar faz diferença. No centro há sempre uma diferença entre 1 a 3 graus. No inverno para menos e no verão para mais. 

Enfim... não baixa muito nem sobe muito, por norma, mas já o vento... oh terrinha ventosa esta minha!


----------



## Geopower (29 Fev 2016 às 06:10)

bom dia!  7,5*C em Glória do Ribatejo. Vento fraco.


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Fev 2016 às 10:33)

Bom dia.
Sigo com sol e vento fraco.
mínima: 7.3ºC
actual: 12.6ºC

O dia de hoje aparenta ser mais agradável que o de ontem.


----------



## belem (29 Fev 2016 às 11:55)

Candy disse:


> Pois já tivemos temperaturas negativas sim. Se bem que nunca a baixo dos -2ºC e mesmo assim muito excepcionalmente.



Isso é interessante. Então e existe alguma informação sobre esses dados?


----------



## miguel (29 Fev 2016 às 13:01)

Boas

Mínima de 8,1ºC

Agora céu limpo, vento fraco e temperatura de 15,2ºC


----------



## Candy (29 Fev 2016 às 13:08)

belem disse:


> Isso é interessante. Então e existe alguma informação sobre esses dados?


Pois não faço ideia. São temperaturas muito raras de ver por cá. Penso que não existam dados. Como disse no centro de Peniche difere do Cabo Carvoeiro e a EMA está no Cabo. Esses acontecimentos são muito raros.
Estou em crer que neste evento se tenham atingido temperatura a baixo de zero, não em Peniche cidade, mas no concelho. Basta sairmos da zona urbana que a temperatura cai abruptamente.
Quem vem a Peniche, no inverno (de verão também se nota), se reparar no termometro do carro consegue perceber a grande diferença de temperaturas entre a zona rural e a zona costeira.

Este registo de uma notícia local, de 2013, dá para perceber a diferença térmica no concelho.
http://penicheonline.blogspot.pt/2013/02/peniche-temperaturas-continuam-baixar.html


----------



## rickmpr (29 Fev 2016 às 15:02)

Segundo o Foreca, em Peniche, dia 1 de março de 2005 a mínima bateu no 1º


----------



## miguel (29 Fev 2016 às 19:01)

Boas

Máxima de 16,8ºC
Mínima de 8,1ºC

Rajada máxima 51km/h

Agora estão 12,7ºC, 64%Hr, 1025,8hpa e vento nulo


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Fev 2016 às 19:28)

Hoje por aqui foi uma dia muito agradável, até parecia que a Primavera já tinha chegado.
Durante a manhã ainda se sentiu algum vento fraco, mas depois com o decorrer do dia acabou por desaparecer.
máxima: 18.6ºC
Agora sigo com 14.9ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Fev 2016 às 21:21)

Boas!
Sigo com *12,9°C*. A máxima ficou nos 18,4°C. Já estou à espera das tempestades de Primavera (se houver alguma)


----------



## guisilva5000 (29 Fev 2016 às 21:21)

Mínima de* 7,6ºC* e máxima de *14,9ºC*, vento mais calmo finalmente.

Março parece que começa como Fevereiro, sol sem fim...


----------



## actioman (29 Fev 2016 às 22:24)

Grande evento colegas do Litoral Centro! Ficará na memória de muitos de nós, em especial da malta da zona de Fátima! Já no Seguimento Meteorológico Livre eu tinha apostado aí e não falhou muito!
Segui com bastante emoção, como já há algum tempo não acontecia, os vossos relatos e registos fotográficos/vídeos!

Até me admiro mais malta não ter ainda publicado mega-reportagens como o nosso colega rozzo! 

O evento assim o merecia! 

Muito obrigado a todos, pelos kms, pelas horas retiradas ao sono, mas valeu a pena!

Abraço


----------



## MSantos (29 Fev 2016 às 23:46)

Tiagolco disse:


> Off-topic: Por onde anda o StormRic? Com certeza ele terá tirado fotos deslumbrantes dos céus destes dois dias. Espero que esteja tudo bem...



De facto era um membro muito presente e participativo, para além de ser um dos grandes fotógrafos desta casa. Espero que regresse o mais rápido possível.


----------



## DaniFR (29 Fev 2016 às 23:58)

Boa noite
*
4.4ºC *

Madrugada e inicio de manhã fria, com uma mínima de *0,9ºC* e formação de geada fraca.
Dia de sol, céu limpo, vento em geral fraco, e uma máxima de *15.3ºC*.


----------



## belem (1 Mar 2016 às 10:25)

Candy disse:


> Pois não faço ideia. São temperaturas muito raras de ver por cá. Penso que não existam dados. Como disse no centro de Peniche difere do Cabo Carvoeiro e a EMA está no Cabo. Esses acontecimentos são muito raros.
> Estou em crer que neste evento se tenham atingido temperatura a baixo de zero, não em Peniche cidade, mas no concelho. Basta sairmos da zona urbana que a temperatura cai abruptamente.
> Quem vem a Peniche, no inverno (de verão também se nota), se reparar no termometro do carro consegue perceber a grande diferença de temperaturas entre a zona rural e a zona costeira.
> 
> ...



Obrigado pelo relato.

Então e só na zona urbana é que os valores se mantêm acima de zero?


----------



## bmelo (1 Mar 2016 às 12:53)

A minha  "oh!haus&Co."  esta madrugada marcou 6.5ºC  55%


----------



## Candy (2 Mar 2016 às 15:31)

belem disse:


> Obrigado pelo relato.
> 
> Então e só na zona urbana é que os valores se mantêm acima de zero?


Boas,

Pois isso não posso afirmar, mas sim, quanto mais junto ao mar mais alta é a temperatura. Isto de inverno, claro. De verão é precisamente o contrário.
Ah, mas os valores na zona rural também não vão assim tanto a temperaturas negativas. Atingem, mas não sei com que frequência. Vivo no centro de Peniche. 
É conhecido o clima diferente que existe na cidade.
Quem vem do lado de Caldas da Rainha pela nacional 114, chega à Serra D'El-Rei com um "tempo" e a partir dai até Peniche o tempo muda. Se for verão, na Serra ainda está muito calor e em Peniche arrefece, se for inverno é o contrário. Essas diferenças chegam a ser entre usar manga à cava e ter calor, na Serra D'El-Rei, e chegar a Peniche e ter de vestir casaco! Muitas vezes é visível aos nossos olhos a partir da Serra D'El-Rei que é uma zona alta e que dá para avistar toda a Península de Peniche.
Quem vem do lado da Lourinhã, pela nacional, apercebe-se da mesma mudança na zona do alto do Veríssimo. Ambas as localidades fazem parte do concelho de Peniche.
Esta diferença prende-se com o facto de Peniche estar mesmo dentro do mar e sob a sua influência. Pelo mesmo motivo, no centro de Peniche a temperatura nunca é igual à do cabo carvoeiro, pois o centro está mais resguardado do ar maritimo.

Isto que escrevo é baseado no conhecimento popular das nossas gentes. No entanto, penso que exista alguma informação acerca do microclima existente em Peniche.


----------

